# Chat > Γενική συζήτηση >  Ιντερνέτ μέσω awmn ;

## nvak

> Tρελό γέλιο.....
> 
> Μπαίνεις στην σελίδα του AWMN, και τι διαφημίζετε ?
> 
> Το γρήγορο ίντερνετ γίνεται ΤΩΡΑ προσιτό σε όλους !
> 
> Μόνο με 15€ το μήνα....
> 
> Μην σας φανεί παράξενο όταν κάποιοι θα νομίζουν ότι συνδεόμενοι στο awmn και με 15€ το μήνα θα έχουν το γρήγορο ίντερνετ...


Εμένα απο την άλλη με γαργαλάει η ιδέα της προσφοράς ιντερνετ στα μέλλη μονο με 15€ το μήνα χωρίς τα κερατιάτικα της ADSL του ΟΤΕ  ::   ::

----------


## special

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Tρελό γέλιο.....
> 
> Μπαίνεις στην σελίδα του AWMN, και τι διαφημίζετε ?
> 
> Το γρήγορο ίντερνετ γίνεται ΤΩΡΑ προσιτό σε όλους !
> 
> Μόνο με 15€ το μήνα....
> ...


15 ευρω ειναι το κοστος της συνδρομης της altec και 20ε +19% για το παγιο του οτε οποτε .....

----------


## special

και μια ηρθε η κουβεντα γιατι να μην κανουμε κανενα bblink με την altec και να μας δινει ιντερνετ με 15 ευρω μεσω του ασυρματου δικτυου,ισως ετσι ληξουν πολλες φαγομαρες  ::   ::

----------


## argi

Δεν καταλαβες τι εννοεί μάλλον... 
Πάμε πάλι... ISP=ACN, Carrier=AWMN... εδώ ΟΤΕ, εκεί ΟΤΕ, που 'ναι ο (π)ΟΤΕ???

***edit στο msec με πρόλαβες ***

@rg!

----------


## JS

Το οποίο μάλιστα είναι και απόλυτα νόμιμο...
Ε, ρε γλέντια...που είμασταν και που θα φτάσουμε.
Εταιρίες πληρώνουν εκατομύρια για LMDS και ήρθαμε οι έξυπνοι να πάρουμε ιντερνετ μέσα απο το ΑΜΔΑ που προσπαθούμε ταυτόχρονα να αποδείξουμε οτι δεν το χτίσαμε/αναπτύξαμε με σκοπό το ιντερνετ. Επίσης κλείνουμε τουνέλια που γίνανε για διακίνηση ιντερνετ για τον ίδιο λόγο.
Κάτι πρέπει να έχω χάσει...

----------


## argi

Παρότι θα ήταν καλή ιδέα και θα εξυπηρετούσε πολύ και πολλούς, δεδομένων των συνθηκών μάλλον την βρίσκω δύσκολο να υλοποιηθεί και ακομα πιο δύσκολο να γίνει αποδεκτή σε αυτή τη φάση...

Πάντως δεν γίνεται να λες να μην γίνει επείδη είναι κακό, επείδή όταν το κάναμε το κόψαμε... Μάλλον συμφωνήσαμε τότε ότι ήταν καλό να μην γίνεται, και γι' αυτό και μάλλον δεν θα συμφωνήσουμε να το κάνουμε τώρα...

@rg!

----------


## special

χε χε ναι και μετα θα δουμε ενα πρωι σε καμοια εφημεριδα
Τωρα η altec εχει το δικο της ασυρματο δικτυο internet σε ολη την αττικη συνδεθειτε ασυρματα παντου μονο με ....... εκει να δειτε κοψιμο και sniffing που θα πεσει.βεβαια και αυτο να μην γινει θα μπει ο καθενας με την στελιτσα για να εχει ιντερνετ με 15 ευρω χωρις οτε και leeching απεριοριστο.

----------


## koki

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll ... %3AIT&rd=1

----------


## special

> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8194175930&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&rd=1


μηπως να κανουμε ομαδικη μπας και πετυχουμε καλυτερη τιμη jismy  ::

----------


## koki

εγώ λέω να το ρίξουμε στα πουρνάρια! Είμαστε άλλωστε ειδικοί :>

----------


## JS

> Πάντως δεν γίνεται να λες να μην γίνει επείδη είναι κακό, επείδή όταν το κάναμε το κόψαμε...


Κι όμως...είναι κακό. ΔΕΝ πρέπει να συνδέουμε επίσημα (και ανεπίσημα) το ΑΜΔΑ με το ιντερνετ. ΔΕΝ είναι καλό να συνταχθούμε με μια εταιριούλα για να παίρνουμερ ίντερνετ και να επιλέξουμε έτσι στρατόπεδο. Είμαστε ασύρματο δίκτυο και όχι carrier.
Εκτός και αν έχετε σκοπό να μας τα αλλάξετε όλα...

----------


## argi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από argi
> 
> Πάντως δεν γίνεται να λες να μην γίνει επείδη είναι κακό, επείδή όταν το κάναμε το κόψαμε...
> 
> 
> Κι όμως...είναι κακό. ΔΕΝ πρέπει να συνδέουμε επίσημα (και ανεπίσημα) το ΑΜΔΑ με το ιντερνετ. ΔΕΝ είναι καλό να συνταχθούμε με μια εταιριούλα για να παίρνουμερ ίντερνετ και να επιλέξουμε έτσι στρατόπεδο. Είμαστε ασύρματο δίκτυο και όχι carrier.
> Εκτός και αν έχετε σκοπό να μας τα αλλάξετε όλα...


Συμφωνώ απολύτως, 101%. Αλλά είναι κακό για τους λόγους που τώρα αναφέρεις... 

...και όχι γιατί κόψαμε το "ακαδημαικό" οποτε πως μπορούμε να επιτρέψουμε το "εταιρικό"... Και το ακαδημαικό είναι ασύμβατο με αυτά που αναφέρεις παραπάνω... 




> ΔΕΝ είναι καλό να συνταχθούμε με μια εταιριούλα για να παίρνουμερ ίντερνετ και να επιλέξουμε έτσι στρατόπεδο


(και για να είμαι ειλικρινής είναι σχεδόν σατανική η επιλογή λέξεων...  ::   ::  

@rg!

----------


## JS

> Πάμε πάλι... ISP=ACN, Carrier=AWMN... εδώ ΟΤΕ, εκεί ΟΤΕ, που 'ναι ο (π)ΟΤΕ???


Εγώ εδώ σκύλιασα βασικά  :: 
Σε όλα τα άλλα είναι όπως τα λές

----------


## argi

Εξηγούσα στον special τι εννούσε ο nvak (προφανώς μεταξύ αστείου και σοβαρού...)

@rg!

----------


## nvak

> Κι όμως...είναι κακό. ΔΕΝ πρέπει να συνδέουμε επίσημα (και ανεπίσημα) το ΑΜΔΑ με το ιντερνετ. ΔΕΝ είναι καλό να συνταχθούμε με μια εταιριούλα για να παίρνουμερ ίντερνετ και να επιλέξουμε έτσι στρατόπεδο. Είμαστε ασύρματο δίκτυο και όχι carrier.


Από όσο ξέρω υπάρχουν αρκετές ADSL που μοιράζονται ήδη μέσω δικτύου.
Υπάρχουν επίσης πολλές πόρτες ανοικτές προς τα έξω και πρός τα μέσα. 
Δεν καταλαβαίνω τον φόβο. Φοβούμαστε τους εαυτούς μας ?

Το να αγοράσει ο Σύλλογος BW απο μία ή δύο εταιρείες και να το μοιράσει στα μέλη του είναι τόσο επιλήψιμο ? 
Φοβόμαστε μήπως βρεθούν πολλοί ενδιαφερόμενοι που θα ξοδέψουν 500-1000€ για να γλυτώσουν τα πάγια μιάς ADSL για να παίρνουν ιντερνετ ασύρματα όταν και εάν είναι up οι κόμβοι που τους ενώνουν με τον provider ? 
Φοβόμαστε μήπως σπάσουν οι σχέσεις εξάρτησης - κλίκας που υπάρχουν σήμερα ανάμεσα σε αυτούς που μοιράζουν δωρεάν ιντερνετ και αυτούς που το παίρνουν ? 
Μας αρέσουν τα φαινόμενα του δωρεάν ιντερνετ μέσω πανεπιστημιακών ιδρυμάτων που τόση αναστάτωση μας προκάλεσαν?

----------


## argi

> Παρότι θα ήταν καλή ιδέα και θα εξυπηρετούσε πολύ και πολλούς, δεδομένων των συνθηκών μάλλον την βρίσκω δύσκολο να υλοποιηθεί και ακομα πιο δύσκολο να γίνει αποδεκτή σε αυτή τη φάση...


@nvak, 

Η θέση σου μ' αρέσει και την βρίσκω και λογική... απλά νομίζω ότι έχουμε πολλά ανοιχτά μέτωπα με πολλά πράγματα και μάλλον αυτό θα ήταν ένα ακόμα... Ελπίζω με τον καίρό και την ωρίμανση του δικτύου αλλά και του συλλόγου πολλά πράγματα να αναθεωρηθούν και να σταματήσουμε να κρυβόμαστε πίσω απο το δάχτυλο μας... Μέχρι τότε θα προτιμούσα να μην ανακατέψουμε άλλο ένα "καυτό" θέμα στην συζήτηση...

@rg!

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JS
> 
> Κι όμως...είναι κακό. ΔΕΝ πρέπει να συνδέουμε επίσημα (και ανεπίσημα) το ΑΜΔΑ με το ιντερνετ. ΔΕΝ είναι καλό να συνταχθούμε με μια εταιριούλα για να παίρνουμερ ίντερνετ και να επιλέξουμε έτσι στρατόπεδο. Είμαστε ασύρματο δίκτυο και όχι carrier.
> 
> 
> Από όσο ξέρω υπάρχουν αρκετές ADSL που μοιράζονται ήδη μέσω δικτύου.
> Υπάρχουν επίσης πολλές πόρτες ανοικτές προς τα έξω και πρός τα μέσα. 
> Δεν καταλαβαίνω τον φόβο. Φοβούμαστε τους εαυτούς μας ?
> 
> ...


Aμάν αυτή η πιπίλα με το πανεπιστημιακό ίντερνετ, που την βάζετε σε κάθε κουβέντα μπας και δικαιολογίσετε τα αδικαιολόγητα.....

3 περιπτώσεις υπήρχαν μέχρι σήμερα, την μία που έχει ήδη πεθάνει, που τράβαγε ο john70 και άλλα 30 άτομα, και γκρίνιαζε μόνο ο dti για μένα, η δεύτερη που πέθανε και αυτή, που δεν τράβαγε ο john70 και γκρίνιαζε μάλλον επειδή δεν τράβαγε. Η τρίτη που περιέργως δεν ενοχλεί κανέναν (παραμόνο τον JS)..... 

Nvak, περιμένεις να κάνουμε σοβαρή κουβέντα με τέτοια σχόλια, ή απλά να αρχίσουμε ακόμα ένα flame ?

----------


## Vigor

Aς επικρατήσει ηρεμία  ::

----------


## papashark

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω τον φόβο. Φοβούμαστε τους εαυτούς μας ?
> 
> Το να αγοράσει ο Σύλλογος BW απο μία ή δύο εταιρείες και να το μοιράσει στα μέλη του είναι τόσο επιλήψιμο ? 
> Φοβόμαστε μήπως βρεθούν πολλοί ενδιαφερόμενοι που θα ξοδέψουν 500-1000€ για να γλυτώσουν τα πάγια μιάς ADSL για να παίρνουν ιντερνετ ασύρματα όταν και εάν είναι up οι κόμβοι που τους ενώνουν με τον provider ?


Φοβόμαστε όλους αυτούς που θα έρθουν για φθηνό ίντερνετ, με τον φθηνότερο δυνατό εξοπλισμό. Στελλιτσες 17db, pci κάρτες σε windows που δεν θα κατεβάζουν ισχύ, και τα μυαλά στα κάγκελα......

Φοβόμαστε όλους αυτούς που θα έρθουν στο δίκτυο με σκοπό απλά να πάρουν ίντερνετ και όχι το ίδιο το δίκτιο.

Αυτοσκοπώς δεν πρέπει να είναι πως θα γίνουμε πάση θυσία περισσότεροι, αλλά το πως θα έχουμε περισσότερα σωστά μέλη, μέλη του δικτύου, όχι πελάτες της κάθε ACN....

----------


## nvak

> Φοβόμαστε όλους αυτούς που θα έρθουν για φθηνό ίντερνετ, με τον φθηνότερο δυνατό εξοπλισμό. Στελλιτσες 17db, pci κάρτες σε windows που δεν θα κατεβάζουν ισχύ, και τα μυαλά στα κάγκελα......
> 
> Φοβόμαστε όλους αυτούς που θα έρθουν στο δίκτυο με σκοπό απλά να πάρουν ίντερνετ και όχι το ίδιο το δίκτιο.
> 
> Αυτοσκοπώς δεν πρέπει να είναι πως θα γίνουμε πάση θυσία περισσότεροι, αλλά το πως θα έχουμε περισσότερα σωστά μέλη, μέλη του δικτύου, όχι πελάτες της κάθε ACN....


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου Πάνο. Νόμιμο θα ήταν μόνο σαν προσφορά πρός τα μέλη του Συλλόγου. Από την άλλη ο Σύλλογος δεν πρέπει να δέχεται μέλη όσους έχουν απλά και μόνο 50 €. Δεν έχουμε να φοβηθούμε κανένα αν ενισχύσουμε τον ρόλο του Συλλόγου και επιβάλλουμε την πειθαρχία μεταξύ μας. Στην πλήρη ελευθερία - ασυδοσία να είσαι σίγουρος πως ότι φοβόμαστε αργά η γρήγορα, σίγουρα θα το πάθουμε  ::

----------


## dti

> Αυτοσκοπώς δεν πρέπει να είναι πως θα γίνουμε πάση θυσία περισσότεροι, αλλά το πως θα έχουμε περισσότερα σωστά μέλη, μέλη του δικτύου, *όχι πελάτες της κάθε ACN*....


Κάποτε όμως συζητούσαμε με *2 άλλους ISP's* για καλύτερες τιμές στα μέλη μας...
Θυμάσαι ποιοι ήταν ή να σου φρεσκάρω λίγο τη μνήμη;  ::  

Το μικρότερο κόστος πρόσβασης στο inet μέσω μεριζόμενων adsl *σαφώς* και βοηθάει την ανάπτυξη του δικτύου μας. Σκεφθείτε τα χρήματα που εξοικονομεί σε μερικούς μήνες κάποιος όταν η πρόσβαση του κοστίζει 15-20 ευρώ μόνο (ή και δωρεάν σε πολλές περιπτώσεις), σε σχέση με τα 40-50 ευρώ που χρειαζόταν σε άλλη περίπτωση. 
Σε 2-3 μήνες έχει κάνει απόσβεση για ένα interface...
Ούτε είναι τυχαία η ανάπτυξη πολλών περιοχών, όπου υπήρχε κάποια μεριζόμενη γραμμή internet...

Κι αν πιστέψουμε αυτά που έχεις κατά καιρούς γράψει επανειλημένα,γιατί κάποιος άσχετος με το wi-fi να μπλέξει με κεραίες, ταράτσες, κλπ. όταν το κόστος της ενσύρματης και σίγουρης πρόσβασης γίνεται ολοένα και πιο προσιτό; 
Αλλά και να μπλέξει, πιστεύω οτι το awmn *δεν* είναι τόσο ελκυστικό γι αυτούς που απλά θέλουν να μοιράσουν μία adsl και δεν ενδιαφέρονται καθόλου για τις ασύρματες κοινότητες κλπ. Αυτό φαίνεται άλλωστε από τη ραγδαία αύξηση των άσχετων ssid's που καθημερινά ανακαλύπτουμε, πολλά από τα οποία παίζουν και σε 802.11g...  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
>  Αυτοσκοπώς δεν πρέπει να είναι πως θα γίνουμε πάση θυσία περισσότεροι, αλλά το πως θα έχουμε περισσότερα σωστά μέλη, μέλη του δικτύου, *όχι πελάτες της κάθε ACN*....
> 
> 
> Κάποτε όμως συζητούσαμε με *2 άλλους ISP's* για καλύτερες τιμές στα μέλη μας...
> Θυμάσαι ποιοι ήταν ή να σου φρεσκάρω λίγο τη μνήμη;


Είσαι εκτός θέματος.

άλλο το να συζητάς για προσφορά στα μέλη κανονικών συνδέσεων, και άλλο να έχεις σύνδεσεις επάνω στο ασύρματο δίκτυο.

Σταμάτα να προσπαθείς να σχηματίσεις εντυπώσεις...

----------


## papashark

> Νόμιμο θα ήταν μόνο σαν προσφορά πρός τα μέλη του Συλλόγου. Από την άλλη ο Σύλλογος δεν πρέπει να δέχεται μέλη όσους έχουν απλά και μόνο 50 €. Δεν έχουμε να φοβηθούμε κανένα αν ενισχύσουμε τον ρόλο του Συλλόγου και επιβάλλουμε την πειθαρχία μεταξύ μας. Στην πλήρη ελευθερία - ασυδοσία να είσαι σίγουρος πως ότι φοβόμαστε αργά η γρήγορα, σίγουρα θα το πάθουμε


Δεν το νομίζω, έχω σοβαρές επιφυλάξεις για το κατά πόσο νόμιμο είναι...

Θα πέσουμε ακριβώς έξω από το κομάτι του νόμου περί ιδίας χρήσης, και εάν δεν μπορέσουμε να βάλουμε και άλλους ISPs στο παιχνίδι, λόγο του μονοπωλίου του Χ ISP, θα πέσουν να μας φάνε (και θα μας φάνε για πλάκα).

Πάντως για την ώρα ο σύλλογος απλά δέχεται ως μέλη όποιους δίνουν 50 ευρώ, χωρίς καν να ξέρουν τι είναι ο σύλλογος (το οποίο από την άλλη μεριά, εάν το πάρεις από την άποψη ότι βοηθούν την ιδεολογική έννοια του συλλόγου είναι πολύ θετικό).


Πειθαρχεία θα είναι αυτό που είναι και τώρα. Δημιουργεία κλίματος για την λήψη των αποφάσεων, ωχαδερφισμός για το τι μέλετε, κλπ κλπ κλπ


Α, και να μην ξεχάσω, χαλαρά άμα γίνουμε ραδιοερασιτέχνες "τρίτου τύπου" (κατά τα ούφο της ταινίας  ::   ::  ), μπορούμε να ξεχάσω και την συζήτηση τέτοιων θεμάτων......

----------


## dti

> άλλο το να συζητάς για προσφορά στα μέλη κανονικών συνδέσεων, και άλλο να έχεις σύνδεσεις επάνω στο ασύρματο δίκτυο.


Γκουχ-γκουχ...  ::  
Το σταματώ εδώ, για να μη βγούμε offtopic.

----------


## JS

> Φοβόμαστε όλους αυτούς που θα έρθουν για φθηνό ίντερνετ, με τον φθηνότερο δυνατό εξοπλισμό. Στελλιτσες 17db, pci κάρτες σε windows που δεν θα κατεβάζουν ισχύ, και τα μυαλά στα κάγκελα......


+++




> Φοβόμαστε όλους αυτούς που θα έρθουν στο δίκτυο με σκοπό απλά να πάρουν ίντερνετ και όχι το ίδιο το δίκτιο.


++++




> Αυτοσκοπώς δεν πρέπει να είναι πως θα γίνουμε πάση θυσία περισσότεροι, αλλά το πως θα έχουμε περισσότερα σωστά μέλη, μέλη του δικτύου, όχι πελάτες της κάθε ACN....


+++++

nvak ξαναδιάβασε τα παραπάνω, ψάξε και για παλαιότερα flame, πες σε έναν "παλιό" να σε ενημερώσει και για face2face συζητήσεις πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα και θα συνταχθείς μαζί μας.
Ήδη έχουμε μαζέψει απίστευτη σαβούρα απο παιδάκια (όχι σε ηλικία) που μπήκανε με απαράδεκτο και στατικό εξοπλισμό μόνο για το DC. Δεν θέλουμε και άλλους.
ΔΕΝ λέω όχι στο μοίρασμα μιας adsl σύνδεσης -ανά κόμβο- με ευθύνη και έλεγχο του μοιράζοντα, ούτε σε φτηνότερες συνδέσεις (απο όσους ISPs θέλουν) στα μέλη. Λέω όμως όχι στο "Συλλογικό" μοίρασμα που θα μετατρέψει το δίκτυό μας σε παροχέα last mile, τουλάχιστον μέχρι να πέσουν οι τιμές στην Ελλάδα.

Υγ. Ποιά σύνδεση με ενοχλεί εμένα ντε ; τον ΤΟΡ λες ; Αυτός είναι υπο την αιγίδα του Συλλόγου για αυτό δεν ενοχλεί μπρέ  ::

----------


## dti

> Ήδη έχουμε μαζέψει απίστευτη σαβούρα απο παιδάκια (όχι σε ηλικία) που μπήκανε με απαράδεκτο και στατικό εξοπλισμό μόνο για το DC.


Μπορείς να αναφέρεις μερικά παραδείγματα "απίστευτης σαβούρας";

Αντίθετα, θες να σου αναφέρω μερικές δεκάδες ssid's που τα πιάνουμε παντού και δεν είναι στο awmn;

Στην πρώτη περίπτωση, τα "παιδάκια" μπορεί να αλλάξουν τον εξοπλισμό τους (κι έτσι συμβαίνει στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις), όπως π.χ. κάποιοι "παλιοί" έπαιζαν κάποτε με 15άρες Pacific ή έφερναν steles, ενώ τώρα μιλάνε για πιάτα και feeders. Κι εδώ φυσικά έχουν παίξει το ρόλο τους οι ομαδικές παραγγελίες: και αρνητικό (αρκετά παλιότερα) και θετικό.

Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση τί μπορείς να κάνεις για να πείσεις π.χ. τον pantokrator να περιορίσει την ισχύ του, ή να αλλάξει τον τυχόν απάράδεκτο εξοπλισμό του;

----------


## JS

Μωρέ εγώ μαζί σου είμαι..δεν διαφωνώ κάπου  :: 
Απο την άλλη δεν είμαι ο κατάλληλος άνθρωπος να σου ονοματίσω DCάδες γιατί δεν έχω κάν DC στον υπολογιστή μου. Αλλά αν μου πεις οτι πλέον δεν υπάρχουν τέτοια κρούσματα (και όλοι ενδιαφέρονται μόνο για το δίκτυο) τότε πάσο.
Τώρα αυτό που αναφέρεις για τους παλιούς δίκιο έχεις (και εγώ ήμουν) αλλά αυτό δεν είπαμε οτι είναι το θεμιτό ; Να κάνεις λάθος, να το διορθώνεις μετά. Έπρεπε απο την πρώτη μέρα να είχαμε πιάτα ; Τότε που οι Stelles ήταν η μόνη λύση; (καλά, εγώ pacific είχα). Οι τωρινοί(όχι όλοι φυσικά) όμως δεν μπορούν να μπούν στην ίδια κατηγορία γιατί τους δώσαμε μασημένη τροφή (μέχρι και απαγορεύσεις) και μόνη τους αγωνία ήταν το value for money.

----------


## papashark

> Μπορείς να αναφέρεις μερικά παραδείγματα "απίστευτης σαβούρας";


Παραδείγματα (που μπορεί να είναι και λάθος) :

1) Το παλικάρι που φώναζε "ΧΟΥΝΤΑ, βοηθήστε το αθώο θύμα του φασισμού", επειδή κάποιος αποφάσισε να σταματήσει να του χαρίζει ίντερνετ

2) Όταν φτιάχτηκε η λίστα με τους voters, που ξαφνικά εμφανίστηκαν άνρθωποι που όχι δεν γράφανε στο φόρουμ, δεν είχαν γραφτεί καν. Πόσο μάλιστα να μιλήσουμε για προσφορά στην κοινότητα, πέρα από τα share τους στο DC....

3) Πελάτες μου που δεν ξέρω καν πως τους λένε, και εάν υπάρχουν ακόμα....  ::

----------


## jimis

Καλησπέρα, 

θα παρέμβω μόνο για να πω ότι όπως καθε τι, η αντι-ίντερνετ στάση έχει και τα κακά της. Συγκεκριμένα θα πω για το περιβάλλον που σπουδάζω και ξέρω τι γίνεται. Είμαι σίγουρος όμως πως ανάλογα ισχύουν παντού. 

Στο ΕΜΠ λοιπόν, όποια ταράτσα και αν κοιτάξεις βλέπεις ασύρματη κεραία. Η τακτική πολλών παιδιών που δουλεύουν (η έχουν γνωστούς) σε κάποια εργαστήρια, είναι να κάνουν ένα απευθείας λινκ με το σπίτι τους, άσχετο με το ΑΜΔΑ, για να πάρουν ίντερνετ. Φυσικά το μόνο που τους ενδιαφέρει είναι το γρήγορο ίντερνετ, οπότε ουδεμία σημασία δίνουν στην ισχύ και στον τύπο της κεραίας, παρά μόνο αν η απόσταση είναι μεγαλύτερη των 10 χλμ  :: . 

Δε θα ήταν καλύτερο όλοι να βολεύονταν μέσω του ΑΜΔΑ; Να συνδέονται με κάποιον κοντινό, και μέσω του κορμού του δικτύου να φτάνουν εκεί που θέλουν; Με αυτόν τον τρόπο θα μπορούσαμε -βασικά θα είχαμε υποχρέωση- να ασκούμε κάποιον έλεγχο στον εξοπλισμό και στις μεθόδους τους. Τώρα που είναι εκτός όμως δε μας πέφτει λόγος. 

Ακόμα κι εγώ είχα μπει στον πειρασμό να κάνω απευθείας λινκ με το σπίτι μου. Και αυτό παρόλο που το ίντερνετ δεν ήταν προτεραιότητα, αλλά ήθελα ssh σε ορισμένα μηχανήματα που διαχειρίζομαι. Η αυστηρή πολιτική σε θέματα ίντερνετ του ΑΜΔΑ (και στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση του πρώην κόμβου του ΑΜΔΑ στο ΕΜΠ) πολλές φορές οδηγεί σε αντίθετα αποτελέσματα. 

Ευχαριστώ, 
Δημήτρης

----------


## bchris

Οχι.

Θα ητανε καλυτερα, ολοι αυτοι που εκπεμπουν με ισχυ φουρνου μικροκυματων για να φτασουν στο Πανεπιστημιο.Πολυτεχνιο/whatever, 
να δεχθουν μια επισκεψουλα απου την ΕΕΤΙ  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Δε θα ήταν καλύτερο όλοι να βολεύονταν μέσω του ΑΜΔΑ;


ΟΧΙ.
Αρκετά προβλήματα μας δημιούργησε μέχρι πρόσφατα το ακαδημαικό ιντερνετ. Δεν χρειαζόμαστε άλλα.

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## papashark

> Δε θα ήταν καλύτερο όλοι να βολεύονταν μέσω του ΑΜΔΑ; Να συνδέονται με κάποιον κοντινό, και μέσω του κορμού του δικτύου να φτάνουν εκεί που θέλουν; ....



Ξεφτύλα να το πω ? Υποκρισία ? Ντροπή ?

Και φυσικά δεν αναφέρομαι στα δικά σου λόγια Jimis....


Φίλε Jimis, αυτή την στιγμή, υπάρχει εκπαιδευτικό ίδρυμα που μοιράζει ιντερνετ με proxy στους φοιτητές του μέσω του δικτύου του awmn. Aπό ότι έχει γραφτεί μέχρι και μερικοί μη φοιτητές πέρνουν από εκεί ίντερνετ.

Bέβαια εκεί το όνομα του κομβούχου δεν αρχίζει από "achi" και δεν τελειώνει σε "lle", oπότε δεν ενοχλεί κανέναν, και κανείς δεν διαμαρτύρετε από τους συνήθεις.

Παλαιότερα και άλλο εκπαιδευτικό ίδρυμα μοίρασε σε καμιά 30αριά φοιτητές και μη ίντερνετ (κάποιοι από αυτούς που έπερναν τότε είναι σε αυτούς που φωνάζουν σήμερα), αλλά σταμάτησε για άσχετους λόγους. Kαι τότε πλην ενός και μόνο ατόμου, ουδείς άλλως είχε διαμαρτυριθεί (τουλάχιστον όχι έντονα). Χαρακτηριστικό είναι ότι και σε αυτόν τον κόμβο, το όνομα του κομβούχου δεν δεν αρχίζε από "achi" και δεν τελείωνε σε "lle"......

Τώρα το ΕΜΠ μέσω του cslab, δεν μοίραζε σε όλους τους φοιτητές ιντερνετ, γιατί έτσι ήθελε/αποφάσισε/αναγκάστηκε/whatever. Το πρόβλημα με τις συνεχείς διαμαρτυρίες, είναι ανάλογα με τον διαμαρτυρόμενο, είτε ότι το όνομα του κομβούχου αρχίζει από "achi" και τελειώνει σε "lle", είτε ότι δεν μοίραζε στους υπόλοιπους ίντερνετ.

Εάν εσύ έχεις κάποια σχολή, τμήμα, οτιδήποτε που μπορεί να εγκαταστήσει κεραίες και να μοιράσει ίντερνετ όπου θέλει, μπορείς να το κάνεις, και όσο και να γκρινιάζουν μερικοί, δεν πρόκειτε να σε σταματήσει κανείς. Άμα τους δωροδοκίσης και με λίγο bandwidth, θα ηρεμήσουν οι περισσότεροι όπως παλιά. 

Η συμβουλή μου είναι ότι στο ΕΜΠ πλέον για να το κάνεις official μάλλον πρέπει να το ξεχάσεις, μόνο στην ζούλα. Αλλωστε και παλαιότερα το πρυτανικό συβούλιο δικτύων (νομίζω έτσι το λένε), ούτε στον ftp τους δεν ήθελε να μας δώσει πρόσβαση, πόσο μάλλον για να δώσει την άδεια του να μοιράσει ίντερνετ. Ακόμα το ΕΔΕΤ δεν δέχετε ούτε να μοιράζουν τα εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα ασύρματα ίντερνετ, ούτε να κάνουμε peering agreements για να περνάμε από πάνω.

Προσωπικά και εγώ δεν συμφωνώ να μοιράζετε ιντερνετ σε όλο τον κόσμο, ούτε να γίνει το awmn το last mile των φοιτητών για το δίκτυο της σχολής τους. Να το κάνουν μερικοί μεμωνομένα είτε μέσα είτε έξω από το awmn, δεν είναι πρόβλημα, είναι απλά μερικά link παραπάνω.

Είμαι κάθετα στην ευρία πρόσβαση στο ιντερνετ, καθότι θεωρώ ότι θα προσελκίσει κόσμο μόνο και μόνο για το ίντερνετ, και θα απαξιώση το ίδιο το δίκτυο.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Να το κάνουν μερικοί μεμωνομένα είτε μέσα είτε έξω από το awmn, δεν είναι πρόβλημα, είναι απλά μερικά link παραπάνω.


Είναι πρόβλημα αν για το μόνο που ενδιαφέρονται είναι για το internet και δεν δίνουν δεκάρα για το δίκτυο..

Αν προσφέρεις τότε μπορείς να δεχτεις κιόλας. Αλλιώς είσαι ενα βάρος..

----------


## jimis

Νομίζω δεν πιάσατε το πνεύμα αυτών που είπα. 

Δε με ενδιαφέρει το ίντερνετ. Δε με ενδιαφέρει τι γίνεται στο ΕΜΠ. Με ενδιαφέρουν όλοι αυτοί που σηκώνουν μια κεραία, κάνουν λινκ σε απόσταση 10 χλμ. και γράφουν όλους τους άλλους. Το ΕΜΠ το ανάφερα γιατί απλά εκεί κυκλοφορώ και βλέπω ότι γίνεται πανικός απ'τις άσχετες κεραίες, σίγουρα όμως αυτό γίνεται και σε πολλές περιοχές για τις οποίες δεν έχω γνώση, και σίγουρα και έξω από εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα. Δε με ενδιαφέρει ούτε ο Αχιλλέας, ο οποίος καλά κάνει και προσπαθεί σε κάθε βήμα του να είναι τυπικά κατοχυρωμένος, η αυστηρή στάση του είναι επιλογή του και ο κόμβος στο CSlab δικός του. 

Αυτό που κριτικάρω είναι η αυστηρή στάση του ΑΜΔΑ. Μιλάτε συνέχεια για τις αρνητικές συνέπειες του ανοίγματος του δικτύου σε τέτοια θέματα και αρνείστε κάθε πρόταση που περιέχει ιντερνετ, με όποιον τρόπο. Κανείς σας όμως δεν ασχολήθηκε με τις αρνητικές συνέπειες της αυστηρής στάσης που πρεσβεύετε: 

-Μικρότερη ανάπτυξη του δικτύου, απώθηση κόσμου που θέλει να ασχοληθεί με τα ασύρματα δίκτυα, έστω και ως μέσω για ιντερνετ. 
-Θόρυβος από τους διάφορους που αποφάσισαν να συνδεθούν κατευθείαν μεταξύ τους, είτε είναι κοντά και παίζουν με 2 δίπολα στα 20 db ο καθένας (οπότε η ΕΕΤΤ δεν μπορεί να κάνει τίποτα), είτε μακριά στα 10 χλμ. 

Είμαι κατά του ανεξέλεγκτου ανοίγματος, σίγουρα θα προκαλέσει ζημιά. Είμαι υπέρ του διαλόγου όμως για την εξεύρεση μιας χρησής τομής. Και αυτό που δε δέχομαι είναι ορισμένους που απορρίπτουν ασυζητητί οποιοδήποτε επιχείρημα περιέχει τον όρο ίντερνετ. 

Τέλος, bchris, δε θεωρώ λύση να καταγγείλουμε όποιον ιδιώτη έκανε παράνομο λινκ. Πιστεύω πως αυτό είναι ακραίο μέτρο για ακραίες περιπτώσεις. Απλά να σκεφτούμε ότι τα άτομα που τότε διώξαμε και τώρα έχουν κάνει σύνδεση μόνα τους (ίσως παράνομα) θα μπορούσαν να είναι ενεργά μέλη της κοινότητάς μας, με εξοπλισμό και "εκπαίδευση" από εμάς. Γιατί είμαι σίγουρος πως οι περισσότεροι από αυτούς θα εκτιμούσαν τις υπηρεσίες μας και θα πρόσφεραν ανάλογα, αφού μιλάμε για άτομα που έκατσαν και έφτιαξαν ολόκληρο δίκτυο μόνοι.

Δημήτρης

----------


## blizardbill

> -Εμένα απο την άλλη με γαργαλάει η ιδέα της προσφοράς ιντερνετ στα μέλλη μονο με 15€ το μήνα χωρίς τα κερατιάτικα της ADSL του ΟΤΕ  
> -Το οποίο μάλιστα είναι και απόλυτα νόμιμο...


Καλά, συγνώμη ρε παιδιά, αλλά σοβαρά ΔΕΝ είναι 100% και αδιαπραγμάτευτα παράνομο κάτι τέτοιο ?????????
Γιατί είναι όντος τρομερά ενδιαφέρον ... να μην τα σκάμε καραγκιόζηκα στον κάθε ΟΤΕ για 384/128 σύνδεση σε πιταρισμένα dslam .
Τα χρήματα που θα μπορούσαμε να γλυτώσουμε είναι πάρα πολλά, και η μεγάλη ανάπτυξη του δικτύου δεδομένη.
Βέβαια τα προβλήματα θα είναι τεράστια, συν το ότι δεν θα αρέσει αυτό σε κάποιους και ίσως χάσουμε την ησυχία μας.

Ομως, εφόσον επιτραπεί οριστικά και αμετάκλητα κάτι τέτοιο , δεν γίνεται να αγνοηθεί, και κυρίως να εμποδίζετε μόνιμα , οπότε αργά η γρήγορα πρέπει να δούμε πως θα το κάνουμε εμείς σωστότερα.

----------


## dti

Πριν από τρία χρόνια που ξεκίναγε το awmn είχαμε όλοι σχεδόν παρόμοιες απόψεις blizzardbill. Μάλιστα είχαμε ψάξει και βρει οτι υπήρχε κάτι παρόμοιο σε χώρα της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης. Συγκεκριμένα, ο GGEORGAN τότε έγραφε ( http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1617 ) :




> Μια και είναι εβδομάδα ανακοινώσεων (Tellas με φαιά προπαγάνδα με στόχο τον ΟΤΕ, ΟΤΕ για ADSL, Vodafone (ξανά) για GPRS) ας κάνουμε και μεις μία.
> Στην Ισπανική πόλη Zamora (ΒΔ της Μαδρίτης, 60.000 κάτοικοι) λειτουργεί από πέρισυ εμπορικό ασύρματο δίκτυο με την τεχνολογία 802.11b και πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο με ταχύτητα 2Mbit/sec, δηλαδή 2πλάσια από την μεγίστη ADSL που θα προσφέρει ο ΟΤΕ (αν και μόνον αν συνεργασθούν οι παροχείς internet που δεν έχουν συνεργασθεί για πάνω από ένα χρόνο πια) και 15πλάσια από την ταχύτερη IDSN καθώς και 36 φορές ταχύτερη από την τυπική σύνδεση PSTN. 
> *Το πιο καλό είναι το τιμολόγιο : 9,90 (το ΦΠΑ είναι ήδη μέσα) ευρώ τον μήνα και όσο κατεβάσεις.* 
> Ιδού και το link για του λόγου το αληθές : http://www.afitel.com . Μέχρι και η Wall Street Journal έχει αφιερώσει άρθρο με πολλές λεπτομέρειες στο έργο αυτό..
> Υπάρχει link για το άρθρο αυτό στο site της εταιρείας που, κατά τα άλλα, μπόρεσα να διαβάσω μόνο με την βοήθεια διερμηνέως (έναν συνεργάτη έχω μόνο στην δουλειά, αλλά, ευτυχώς, είναι πολύγλωσσος) γιατί είναι σχεδόν όλο στην Ισπανική γλώσσα. Τους σταθμούς τους έστησε η Intel και τα υπόλοιπα υλικά τα αγοράζουν οι πελάτες.
> Επειδή δεν είναι σωστό να πιστεύουμε μόνο ό,τι λέει η εταιρεία αυτή (afitel), που είναι και μανούλα στις δημόσιες σχέσεις αφού έψησε Intel και δήμο της Zamora να συνεργασθούν (χωρίς να βάλουν σοβαρά λεφτά, όμως) μαζί της, ψάχνουμε κι εδώ http://groups.msn.com/Afitel/homepage να δούμε τι λένε οι χρήστες της. Έκανα επανάληψη στα ισπανικά βρωμόλογα που είχα μάθει το πρώτον το 1976 (μαμά πώς γερνάω !) και ιδού τι βγαίνει : Το δίκτυο λειτουργεί, αλλά υπάρχουν και παράπονα. Κυρία χρήση του ασυρμάτου δικτύου είναι η πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο και, δευτερευόντως, η ανταλλαγή αρχείων μεταξύ των χρηστών. Μέσα σε 6 μήνες η υπηρεσία φαίνεται ότι στρώνει.
> Τρίτη πηγή επί του θέματος με έχει πληροφορήσει ότι και με τις τιμές αυτές η εταιρεία βγάζει κέρδος, αφού η επένδυσή της είναι τόσο μικρή. Προσβλέπει και σε εκτεταμένα δίκτυα στην ύπαιθρο όπου, με βελτιωμένη τεχνολογία, ένας σταθμός θα εξυπηρετεί σε ακτίνα 30 χιλιομέτρων.
> Ηθικόν δίδαγμα : Η τεχνολογία 802.11b λειτουργεί με ικανοποιητική ταχύτητα και εκτός περικλείστων χώρων, έχει πολύ χαμηλό κόστος σε χρήμα και χρόνο αναπτύξεως είναι συμβατή με το Ευρωπαϊκό νομικό και ρυθμιστικό καθεστώς στους τομείς της διαχειρίσεως των ραδιοσυχνοτήτωνκαι των τηλεπικοινωνιών και αφήνει και κέρδος, ακόμη. Οι αρχές στην Ισπανία ενδιαφέρθηκαν και έτσι το έργο έγινε γρήγορα. Εδώ στην Ελλάδα τι κάνουμε ;
> 
> ΥΓ : Με τον ψηφιακό εθελοντισμό στο AWMN μπορούμε να πάμε και σε χαμηλότερο κόστος και σε λιγότερα παράπονα.


Από τότε πολλά άλλαξαν, κάποιοι αποφάσισαν *χωρίς να ρωτήσουν εμάς* και χάραξαν σκληρή γραμμή κατά της ελεύθερης πρόσβασης στο Internet μέσω του awmn. Όχι οτι δεν έγιναν υπερβολές κάποτε γι αυτό το θέμα, αλλά τα πράγματα πλέον είναι πολύ πιο ελέγξιμα.
Εχουμε ξανασυζητήσει και παλιότερα (για την ακρίβεια έχουμε ανοίξει αρκετά flames) για τη δυνατότητα πρόσβασης των μελών φοιτητών του awmn ΠΙΛΟΤΙΚΑ στη σχολή τους. Κάποιοι έλεγαν οτι θα καταρρεύσει το δίκτυο και έφερναν φαιδρά επιχειρήματα κατά της διακίνησης ακαδημαϊκού Internet μέσω του awmn, όταν υπήρχαν αντίστοιχα επίσημα εγκεκριμένες ή πιλοτικές προσπάθειες σε Ηράκλειο και Θεσσαλονίκη τουλάχιστον από τα τοπικά ασύρματα δίκτυα...
Εκεί δεν άκουσα να κατέρρευσε κανένα ασύρματο κοινοτικό δίκτυο...

Τώρα βέβαια το οτι κάποιοι που τα έλεγαν αυτά είχαν για τον εαυτό τους και μόνο, εξασφαλισμένη static ip του Πολυτεχνείου, είναι κακοήθεια...  ::

----------


## papashark

> Από τότε πολλά άλλαξαν, κάποιοι αποφάσισαν *χωρίς να ρωτήσουν εμάς* και χάραξαν σκληρή γραμμή κατά της ελεύθερης πρόσβασης στο Internet μέσω του awmn.


1) Πότε θα σταματήσεις να πετάς κακοήθειες και να γράφεις φαιδρότητες (λέξεις που χρησιμοποίησες στο μήνυμα σου). Πότε θα σταματήσεις να προκαλείς σε κάθε μήνυμα και να καρφώνεις τους άλλους ?

2) Ποιός σου είπε ότι εσύ μπορούσες να χαράξεις γραμμή υπέρ ή κατά του οποιοδήποτε θέματος ? Και εάν μπορούσες εσύ, γιατί δεν μπορούσαν οι άλλοι ? Επειδή το είπες εσύ και ο Ggeorgan στην αρχή, πρέπει να είναι αυτή η γραμμή ?

----------


## Pater_Familias

Δεν χρειάζεται να έχουμε και άλλο γύρο αντιπαράθεσης. Παρακαλώ να σταματήσετε.

----------


## blizardbill

> Από τότε πολλά άλλαξαν, κάποιοι αποφάσισαν *χωρίς να ρωτήσουν εμάς* και χάραξαν σκληρή γραμμή κατά της ελεύθερης πρόσβασης στο Internet μέσω του awmn. Όχι οτι δεν έγιναν υπερβολές κάποτε γι αυτό το θέμα, αλλά τα πράγματα πλέον είναι πολύ πιο ελέγξιμα.


Αλλά σίγουρα ακόμα δεν είναι εύκολα τα πράγματα, και θα υπάρχουν τεράστια προβλήματα … ίσως γιαυτό το «έκοψαν» εντελώς.
Αλλά αν αυτά μπορούσαν να λυθούν, δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει ούτε ένας που να μην ήθελε να γλυτώσουμε από το ακριβό internet.

Εγώ ακόμα θυμάμαι τα 60 ευρώ το μήνα που έδινα στον Οτε με το σκατο-επάκ, για 64Κ !!!
Ακόμα θυμάμαι το gprs με ταχύτητες άθλιες, που όμως ήταν για κανά χρόνο alwayson.
To ότι βάλαμε επιτέλους φτηνό και καλό dsl(σχετικά με τα παραπάνω) , δεν σημαίνει πως όλα είναι τέλια , και σκάμε ακόμα τεράστια ποσά για υπηρεσίες που δεν το αξίζουν.
(24 ευρώ για 384/128, και μάλιστα όχι χωρίς προβλήματα, είναι πολλά ,όταν βλέπεις στο awmn ότι αυτή η ταχύτητα δεν είναι κάτι τόσο φοβερό τελικά.

----------


## JS

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Από τότε πολλά άλλαξαν, κάποιοι αποφάσισαν *χωρίς να ρωτήσουν εμάς* και χάραξαν σκληρή γραμμή κατά της ελεύθερης πρόσβασης στο Internet μέσω του awmn. Όχι οτι δεν έγιναν υπερβολές κάποτε γι αυτό το θέμα, αλλά τα πράγματα πλέον είναι πολύ πιο ελέγξιμα.
> 
> 
> Αλλά σίγουρα ακόμα δεν είναι εύκολα τα πράγματα, και θα υπάρχουν τεράστια προβλήματα … ίσως γιαυτό το «έκοψαν» εντελώς.


Βρε αγόρι μου δεν έκοψε κανένας το ιντερνετ μέσω του ΑΜΔΑ. Πλήρωσε μια γραμμούλα (ή βρες γνωστό στον ΤΟΡ) και μοίρασε την μέσω των λινκ μας. Μαζί σου είμαστε. Προσωπικά δεν γουστάρω να μοιράζομαι γραμμή που έχουμε "υποκλέψει" ή "δανειστεί" απο ιδρύματα.
Γιατί δηλαδή πρέπει να ζητιανεύουμε συνέχεια ;
(Λίιιιγο ίντερνετ καρδιά μου σου ζητάαααααω... )

----------


## blizardbill

Δεν εννοούσα αυτό... "κόπηκε" η πορεία για ΟΡΓΑΝΩΜΕΝΗ διάθεση ιντερνετ μέσο του awmn.
Από πανεπιστήμια δωρεάν πχ, αλλά και από Isp μέσο του δικτύου μας.
(Λόγω των πιθανών προβλημάτων που θα έφερνε κάτι τέτοιο, και συνεχίζουμε να τα σκάμε όλοι χοντρά στο Οτε για υπηρεσίες που δεν το αξίζουν)

Aλλά εφόσον υπάρχει η δυνατότητα νομικά, και εφόσον ο Οτε δεν πρόκειται να βάλει μυαλό σύντομα, είναι μια εξέλιξη που λογικά θα έρθει κάποτε.
Και καλύτερα να είμαστε μπροστά από τις εξελήξεις και οργανωμένοι , παρά να καθόμαστε σε αυτά που έχουμε .

----------


## dti

> Βρε αγόρι μου δεν έκοψε κανένας το ιντερνετ μέσω του ΑΜΔΑ. Πλήρωσε μια γραμμούλα (ή*************) και μοίρασε την μέσω των λινκ μας.


Δεν πρόλαβα να διαβάσω το μήνυμά σου unmoderated και κοντεύω να σκάσω!  ::  

Ξεχνάς προφανώς ότι ήμουν ο πρώτος που από το 2003 μοίραζα την adsl μου (μια ταπεινή 256/128 από την intraconnect τότε, που έφθανε από τη Ν. Ιωνία μέχρι το Αιγάλεω μέσω του awmn...).

Το ίδιο ισχύει και τώρα κάπως αναβαθμισμένα βέβαια (1028/256) για τους clients της περιοχής μου. Δεν χρειάζομαι υποδείξεις για να πληρώσω... Eδώ είναι που ισχύει το "_έλα παππού να σου δείξω τ' αμπελοχώραφά σου..._"

Κι αυτό που ανέφερα σαν ακαδημαϊκό Internet μέσω του awmn *σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα ήταν για μη φοιτητές* (Τα μέλη φοιτητές θα χρησιμοποιούσαν vpn βέβαια για την πρόσβασή τους στη Σχολή τους).
Όπως συμβαίνει άλλωστε στο Ηράκλειο και στη Θεσσαλονίκη.

Μετά από αυτά μας λες αγαπητέ js αν εσύ πιστεύεις οτι θα κατέρρεε το awmn, αν πέρναγε ακαδημαϊκό internet από το awmn (μόνο για τους φοιτητές - μέλη του awmn);

----------


## JS

Ξαναδιάβασε το μήνυμα, το έφτιαξα (και περιμένω ΒΑΝ με δημόσια εξήγηση αν ξανααλάξει-έχω αποστείλει και μαιλ).
Δεν πήγαινε σε σένα Δαμιανέ αλλά για στον blizardbill και με εμφανή χιουμοριστική διάθεση.

----------


## enaon

> Ξαναδιάβασε το μήνυμα, το έφτιαξα (και περιμένω ΒΑΝ με δημόσια εξήγηση αν ξανααλάξει-έχω αποστείλει και μαιλ).
> Δεν πήγαινε σε σένα Δαμιανέ αλλά για στον blizardbill και με εμφανή χιουμοριστική διάθεση.


Μαδημένος είναι και αυτός  ::

----------


## nOiz

> Δεν εννοούσα αυτό... "κόπηκε" η πορεία για ΟΡΓΑΝΩΜΕΝΗ διάθεση ιντερνετ μέσο του awmn.
> Από πανεπιστήμια δωρεάν πχ, αλλά και από Isp μέσο του δικτύου μας.


Περίμενε λίγες μέρες, κάτι υπάρχει στα σκαριά. Μόλις τελειώσω με το συμμάζεμα ενός P2 κάτι θα γίνει!  ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

JS αν βάλουμε internet θα ξαναβάλεις την omni στην ταράτσα να συνδεθώ γιατί εδώ δεν παίζει σοβαρό internet, οκ?

----------


## racer

> JS αν βάλουμε internet θα ξαναβάλεις την omni στην ταράτσα να συνδεθώ γιατί εδώ δεν παίζει σοβαρό internet, οκ?


ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ!!!  ::   ::   :: 

lol!

πέθανα στο γέλιο  ::

----------


## JS

> JS αν βάλουμε internet θα ξαναβάλεις την omni στην ταράτσα να συνδεθώ γιατί εδώ δεν παίζει σοβαρό internet, οκ?


Δεν την έχω πια βρε αλλά κάτι θα κάνω για σένα (έχω μια καλούμπα sftp , απο εκείνο το πορτοκαλί)  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nvak

Λοιπόν, να το θέσω σαν μία πιό ολοκληρωμένη πρόταση που πιστεύω ότι καλύπτει τις ανησυχίες που μέχρι στιγμής διατυπώθηκαν.

- Αγορά απο τον Σύλλογο BW για πρόσβαση του δικτύου μας στο Ιντερνετ.
- Αγορά από 1 - 2 ISPs κατόπιν προσφορών
- Ασύρματη ή ενσύρματη σύνδεση με τους εν λόγω ISP σε 3 ή 4 σημεία γεωγραφικά κατανεμημένα στην Αττική.
- Διάθεση του BW *αυστηρά μόνο* στους ΒΒ κόμβους και στους κόμβους που προσφέρουν υπηρεσίες στο Δίκτυο. Προυπόθεση να είναι μέλη του Συλλόγου και να συμμετέχουν στα έξοδα.
- Κάθε δικαιούχος θα έχει την δυνατότητα να εντάξει 4 IPs και όριο μηνιαίου όγκου, αλλά όχι ταχύτητας.
- Χρησιμοποίηση του BW από τον Σύλλογο για την διασύνδεση με τις άλλες ασύρματες κοινότητες.
- Απαγόρευση της δημιουργίας τούνελ προς τα έξω χωρίς την άδεια του ΔΣ.

Πιστεύω ότι καλυπτόμαστε με τα ανωτέρω. Υπάρχει αρκετή ελευθερία, χωρίς να το ξεχειλώνουμε.  ::

----------


## ice

++++

----------


## NetTraptor

Ότι και να λέτε, ότι και να κόψετε, ότι και να ράψετε… εγώ ένα έχω δει εδώ και χρόνια “ότι” μένει έξω από το Internet…. πεθαίνει… πολλές φορές αργά και χωρίς να το καταλάβεις…

Τώρα το αν θα εξακολουθώ να ανεβαίνω στην ταράτσα μετά από αυτό…. Θα σας πω ειλικρινά… δεν ξέρω… όλα γίνονται με κάποιο σκοπό (όχι το internet αυτά που φέρνει το Internet και κάθε μεγάλο δίκτυο)… αν ο σκοπός είναι ανύπαρκτος ή δεν έχει εξέλιξη, δεν προσφέρει τίποτα και δεν έχει όλο και κάτι νέο να με τραβήξει… μάλλον όχι  ::  

P.S. Μην μου πει κανείς για Internet και για λιγούρα… Έχω εδώ και 1 χρόνο μια DSL. Τα σκάω… και την χαίρομαι…. Μόνος.

----------


## jimis

nvak, καλή πρόταση που πιστεύω θα εξυπηρετήσει πολλές ανάγκες, θα φέρει αρκετές νέες υπηρεσίες επίσημα, και θα δώσει και κάποια αυτοδυναμία στο σύλλογο (επιτέλους). Ένα σημείο μόνο: μήπως εννοούσες το αντίθετο σχετικά με τον όγκο και το bandwidth?

Πάντως είναι καλή αρχή, οπότε nvak++  :: 

Δημήτρης

----------


## JS

Για πες μας τι φέρνει το ιντερνετ σε ενα μεγάλο δίκτυο γιατί έχω απορία  :: 
Όσο για τους σκοπούς που το ξεκίνησα (μην πω -με):
-Γνώσεις στα ασύρματα(δεν τελειώνει η εξέλιξη)
-Γνώσεις στα δίκτυα (δεν τελειώνει η εξέλιξη)
-Γνώσεις στην διαχείριση (δεν τελειώνει η εξέλιξη)
-Φίλοι (δεν τελειώνει η εξέλιξη)
και άλλα που δεν μου έρχονται σε 1 λεπτό που έκανα να γράψω το ποστ.
Αν βαριέσαι τα παραπάνω και θες ιντερνετ για να ανέβεις στις ταράτσες είσαι άχρηστος στο ΑΜΔΑ.

----------


## NetTraptor

-Deep Down 'n' Stupid- είσαι ή το παίζεις…. Μαζέψου….  :: 

----edited by me-----

Νομίζω πως είπα ότι… ΕΧΩ….internet… από εμένα για μένα..

Και χάνεις τον σκοπό… γιατί τα κάνεις όλα αυτά… τα μαθαίνεις και πας και τα δίνεις στην εταιρεία σου για 600 με 2000 το μήνα … μάλλον εσύ είσαι αυτό που είπες για το δίκτυο… μιλάμε για επέκταση της έκτασης και της πρόσβασης σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο μαζί με αυτά που είπες και εσύ. Tα μπλέκεις με άλλα αντί άλλον και τα σερβίρεις όπως θες…

----------


## sotiris

JS
+++

----------


## papashark

Νvak ----

Js ++++


Έχετε σκεφτεί ότι κάποιοι μπορεί να μην δεχτούν να γίνουν τα interface τους το δίκτυο κορμού για να τραβάνε τα μέλη του συλλόγου ίντερνετ ?

Έχετε συνειδητοποιήση ότι ούτε τα μισά ΒΒ δεν είναι στον σύλλογο ?

----------


## jimis

Πώς προτείνετε να αντιμετωπιστούν τα προβλήματα που προκύπτουν από την τωρινή αυστηρή στάση (και που θα προκύψουν από την πιο αυστηρή στάση που πρεσβεύετε). Τα ανάφερα σε δύο προηγούμενες δημοσιεύσεις μου αλλά τα αγνοήσατε και κυλήσατε την κουβέντα προς τις φλόγες  :: . 

Μην είστε ταγμένοι στη μία πλευρά, κάντε προτάσεις και αναζητήστε μέση λύση, μας συμφέρει. 

Ξαναλέω, τα εμπεδώσαμε τα αρνητικά του ίντερνετ. Πώς προτείνετε να αντιμετωπιστούν όμως τα αρνητικά του μη ίντερνετ; Όλοι θέλουμε την ανάπτυξη του δικτύου μας, δυστυχώς όμως αυτή εμποδίζετε και από εξωτερικούς παράγοντες. Τουλάχιστον ας μην δημιουργούμε τους παράγοντες αυτούς εμείς. 

Δημήτρης

----------


## JS

> γιατί τα κάνεις όλα αυτά… τα μαθαίνεις και πας και τα δίνεις στην εταιρεία σου για 600 με 2000 το μήνα … *μάλλον εσύ είσαι αυτό που είπες για το δίκτυο…*


Ναι, σωστά...
Άλλωστε έχει φανεί ήδη αυτό τώρα που με ξεχάσανε όλοι (μετά την παραίτηση απο Φεουδάρχης)  ::  
Τα ποστ μου συνήθως δεν κριτικάρουν ανθρώπους αλλά στάσεις. Δεν μίλησα για σενα αλλά προς εσένα.- (αυτά περί internet , οτι έχεις ήδη dsl, κτλ κτλ)

Τώρα, γιατί τα μαθαίνω αυτά:
-Βίτσιο μου να παιδεύω και να εκπαιδεύω το μυαλό μου με μή μεταφράσιμα σε υλικά αγαθά αντικείμενα μελέτης.Γιατί να μαθαίνω θεωρίες του χάους (όχι του δικού μας) και κβαντικές φυσικές στα 12 μου ; Μου χρειάστηκαν μέχρι σήμερα ; μπαααα...έγινα όμως πιο ανοιχτόμυαλος.
-Τα δίκτυα και το linux που μου χρειάστηκαν...χμ...Α ! στο σπίτι μου πλέον έχω 6 μηχανήματα και τα 5 είναι με linux και κάνουν δουλειά που την έκανα πριν χωρίς να κολλάνε. (έχουμε λοιπόν και προσωπικό όφελος)
-Φίλοι...δεν χρειάζεται να σου εξηγήσω που τους θες αλλά μιας και είσαι λίγο πιο ματαιόδοξος να σου πω οτι οι καλοί φίλοι και γνωστοί μπορεί μέχρι να σου βρουν δουλειά τις δύσκολες ώρες (με 600 έως 2000Ε) 
Αυτά...

----------


## JS

> Όλοι θέλουμε την ανάπτυξη του δικτύου μας, δυστυχώς όμως αυτή εμποδίζετε και από εξωτερικούς παράγοντες.


Μα αν είδες πιστεύουμε (η μία πλευρά) οτι δεν θα έρθει ανάπτυξη με την μαζική εισροή internet στο δίκτυο αλλά κατάρρευση. Τώρα υπάρχει ΠΟΛΥ internet στο ΑΜΔΑ και καλύπτει όλες τις *ανάγκες*.

----------


## Vigor

Μισό λεπτό...

@jimis
*Ανάγκη* για σένα είναι να κατεβάζεις από το internet "παράνομο" υλικό?

Τότε είναι που θα μας κλείσουν....

----------


## dimkasta

> Μισό λεπτό...
> 
> @jimis
> *Ανάγκη* για σένα είναι να κατεβάζεις από το internet "παράνομο" υλικό?
> 
> Τότε είναι που θα μας κλείσουν....


Δηλαδή ό,τι κινείται αυτή τη στιγμή στο δίκτυο είναι νόμιμο?

----------


## Vigor

Δεν μπορώ να διαφωνήσω αγαπητέ dimkasta.

Αλλά αν αυτοσκοπός μας είναι να δώσουμε σε όλα τα παιδάκια κίνητρο να 
μπούν στο AWMN για να έχουν φτηνό Internet leeching, το χάσαμε το παιχνίδι.

Το file sharing είναι μόνο μια από τις υπηρεσίες που μπορεί (αν θέλει) να προσφέρει ένας κόμβος του AWMN.

----------


## nvak

> Για πες μας τι φέρνει το ιντερνετ σε ενα μεγάλο δίκτυο γιατί έχω απορία 
> Όσο για τους σκοπούς που το ξεκίνησα (μην πω -με):
> -Γνώσεις στα ασύρματα(δεν τελειώνει η εξέλιξη)
> -Γνώσεις στα δίκτυα (δεν τελειώνει η εξέλιξη)
> -Γνώσεις στην διαχείριση (δεν τελειώνει η εξέλιξη)
> -Φίλοι (δεν τελειώνει η εξέλιξη)
> και άλλα που δεν μου έρχονται σε 1 λεπτό που έκανα να γράψω το ποστ.
> Αν βαριέσαι τα παραπάνω και θες ιντερνετ για να ανέβεις στις ταράτσες είσαι άχρηστος στο ΑΜΔΑ.


Αν και εκτός θέματος θα το θέσω λίγο διαφορετικά. 
Οι Γνώσεις, το Ιντερνετ κλπ είναι η δικαιολογία να μείνεις στο ΑΜΔΑ  ::  
Αν υπολογίσεις τον χρόνο και το χρήμα που διαθέτεις μπορείς νά αποκτήσεις περισσότερες γνώσεις και περισσότερο Ιντερνετ.

Ο λόγος που μένει κάποιος στο ΑΜΔΑ είναι η παρέα, η πλάκα που έχει το ψάξιμο για λινκ, το αέναο στήσιμο και ο συγχνωτισμός με άτομα που έχουν την ίδια τρέλα  ::  

Μην μας χαλάς όμως τις δικαιολογίες  ::  
Τις χρειαζόμαστε όταν θέλουμε να εξηγήσουμε την στάση μας στους τρίτους  ::

----------


## Achille

> - Αγορά από 1 - 2 ISPs κατόπιν προσφορών
> - Ασύρματη ή ενσύρματη σύνδεση με τους εν λόγω ISP σε 3 ή 4 σημεία γεωγραφικά κατανεμημένα στην Αττική.


Θα μας κλείσει η ΕΕΤΤ για αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό και εμπορική χρήση της μπάντας εντός μιας εβδομάδος, μετά από καταγγελία του ISP που δεν θα μας πουλάει το Internet.




> - Διάθεση του BW *αυστηρά μόνο* στους ΒΒ κόμβους και στους κόμβους που προσφέρουν υπηρεσίες στο Δίκτυο. Προυπόθεση να είναι μέλη του Συλλόγου και να συμμετέχουν στα έξοδα.


Και ποιος θα κρίνει ποιος προσφέρει και ποιος όχι; Και τι θα γίνει αν 20-30 BB κόμβοι διαφωνήσουν και απαγορεύσουν την πρόσβαση στην υπηρεσία;




> - Χρησιμοποίηση του BW από τον Σύλλογο για την διασύνδεση με τις άλλες ασύρματες κοινότητες.
> - Απαγόρευση της δημιουργίας τούνελ προς τα έξω χωρίς την άδεια του ΔΣ.


Το πρώτο γίνεται και χωρίς να μοιράζουμε Internet, το δεύτερο δεν γίνεται που να χτυπάτε τον κώλο σας κάτω.

Συμπέρασμα: Καλή η θεωρία, αλλά στην πράξη τα παραπάνω ΔΕΝ γίνονται.

Την μέρα που θα προσφέρουμε Internet μέσω του AWMN επί πληρωμή (συνδρομής στο σύλλογο), θα είναι και το τέλος μας, για 2 λόγους:

1)Θα τα βάλουμε με κόσμο που ακούγεται πολύ περισσότερο από εμάς στους αρμοδίους (ISPs), και θα μας κυνηγήσουν ανελέητα.
2)Θα γεμίσει το δίκτυο κόσμο που θέλει απλά φτηνό Internet, και θα το απαιτεί, όσοι αποτελούν τον κορμό θα τσατιστούν και θα αρχίσουν να φεύγουν, ή θα διασπαστούμε σε "Ιντερνετικούς" και μη.

----------


## jimis

> Μα αν είδες πιστεύουμε (η μία πλευρά) οτι δεν θα έρθει ανάπτυξη με την μαζική εισροή internet στο δίκτυο αλλά κατάρρευση. Τώρα υπάρχει ΠΟΛΥ internet στο ΑΜΔΑ και καλύπτει όλες τις *ανάγκες*.


1) Δηλαδή προτιμάς να γίνεται κρυφά και χωρίς μέτρο παρά επίσημα;
2) Ποια η γνώμη σου για την πιθανότητα ζημιάς εξαιτίας όσων διώχνουμε;

----------


## Acinonyx

Ένα μεγάλο πρόβλημα που δεν ανέφερε κανένας είναι ότι αυτός που πληρώνει απαιτεί. Αυτό σημαίνει πειραματισμός τελος. Αδιάλλειπτη παροχή υπηρεσίων και τα συναφή..

Πάντως μην περιμένετε να πληρώνω την ΔΕΗ μου καθε δίμηνο, να αναβαθμίζω router, να βάζω ένα σωρό χρήματα για το AWMN, να ρισκάρω να με καταγγείλουν οι γείτονες στην πολεοδομία και να δεχτω να περνάω traffic το οποίο θα πωλείται από τον σύλλογο στα μέλη του... nvak, για να σου θυμίσω και μία παρομοίωση που είχες κάνει, είναι σαν να φτιάχνω εγώ τον δρόμο αλλά να εισπράτει άλλος τα διόδια... Την ίδια στιγμή που θα το μάθω θα πάρω τα μπογαλάκια μου (κεραιακια μου) και θα γυρίσω σε δύο φιλαράκια χομπίστες, χωρίς διοικητικές βλέψεις, και θα κάνουμε το όμορφο δικτυάκι μας...  :: 

Και νομίζω ότι δεν είμαι ο μόνος που σκεφτεται έτσι...

----------


## Acinonyx

Από πότε ο Σύλλογος έχει στον έλεγχο το backbone για να μπορεί να επιβάλλει όλα αυτά που λέτε ρε παιδιά;! Σοβαρευτείται ωρε!  ::

----------


## jimis

Δεν υποστηρίζω το μοίρασμα ίντερνετ, αλλά τη χρήση ίντερνετ από διάφορους κόμβους ώστε να αναβαθμιστούν οι υπηρεσίες που προσφέρουν. Προσωπικά είμαι κατά του ίντερνετ leeching από όσους πληρώνουν συνδρομή στο σύλλογο. Συζητιέται όμως πιστεύω το web μέσω proxy ή κάποια άλλα πράγματα. 

Δημήτρης

----------


## sotiris

> Την ίδια στιγμή που θα το μάθω θα πάρω τα μπογαλάκια μου (κεραιακια μου) και θα γυρίσω σε δύο φιλαράκια χομπίστες, χωρίς διοικητικές βλέψεις, και θα κάνουμε το όμορφο δικτυάκι μας... 
> 
> Και νομίζω ότι δεν είμαι ο μόνος που σκεφτεται έτσι...


σου εχω ετοιμη προταση εαν ποτε το αποφασισεις.

----------


## blizardbill

Παιδιά καταλαβαίνω τους προβληματισμούς μερικών, αλλά όλοι ξέρουμε πως την εξέλιξη δεν την σταματάει κανείς, όσο ρομαντικός και να είναι.
Τα πάντα αλλάζουν, και πρέπει να προσαρμοζόμαστε στις νέες συνθήκες και δυνατότητες , πριν μας προσαρμόσουν αυτές απότομα.

Εφόσον επιτρέπετε να συνδέσουμε ένα Isp στο δίκτυό μας, και εφόσον ο Οτε δεν σκοπεύει να μας καταπλήξει στα 1-2 επόμενα χρόνια με φοβερές μειώσεις τιμών και αύξηση ταχύτητας , είναι σίγουρο ότι δεν μπορεί να μείνει το ασύρματο δίκτυο απέξω από αυτό για πολύ .
Ίσως δεν είναι ακόμα εύκολα όλα, και πρέπει να το δούμε προσεκτικά το πώς και το που, αλλά ας αρχίσουμε να σκεφτόμαστε όλοι το επόμενο βήμα και πως θα το κάνουμε μόνοι μας, προτού μας σπρώξουν οι από πίσω. 

Είναι αδιανόητο να υποστηρίζει κάποιος ότι μπορούμε να παραμείνουμε οικιοθελώς και για πάντα μακριά από την οργανωμένη παροχή ιντερνετ , όταν μπορεί να είναι πολύ φτηνότερο μέσο του δικτύου μας, και τα τεράστια προβλήματα του παρελθόντος έχουν ξεπεραστεί.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Παιδιά καταλαβαίνω τους προβληματισμούς μερικών, αλλά όλοι ξέρουμε πως την εξέλιξη δεν την σταματάει κανείς, όσο ρομαντικός και να είναι.
> Τα πάντα αλλάζουν, και πρέπει να προσαρμοζόμαστε στις νέες συνθήκες και δυνατότητες , πριν μας προσαρμόσουν αυτές απότομα.
> 
> Εφόσον επιτρέπετε να συνδέσουμε ένα Isp στο δίκτυό μας, και εφόσον ο Οτε δεν σκοπεύει να μας καταπλήξει στα 1-2 επόμενα χρόνια με φοβερές μειώσεις τιμών και αύξηση ταχύτητας , είναι σίγουρο ότι δεν μπορεί να μείνει το ασύρματο δίκτυο απέξω από αυτό για πολύ .
> Ίσως δεν είναι ακόμα εύκολα όλα, και πρέπει να το δούμε προσεκτικά το πώς και το που, αλλά ας αρχίσουμε να σκεφτόμαστε όλοι το επόμενο βήμα και πως θα το κάνουμε μόνοι μας, προτού μας σπρώξουν οι από πίσω. 
> 
> Είναι αδιανόητο να υποστηρίζει κάποιος ότι μπορούμε να παραμείνουμε οικιοθελώς και για πάντα μακριά από την οργανωμένη παροχή ιντερνετ , όταν μπορεί να είναι πολύ φτηνότερο μέσο του δικτύου μας, και τα τεράστια προβλήματα του παρελθόντος έχουν ξεπεραστεί.


Φτιάξτε το και μόλις λειτουργήσει να μας το πείτε για να κάνουμε την μεγάλη έξοδο..  ::

----------


## jungle traveller

Εγω παντως ειμαι της γνωμης που υποστηριζει και ο papashark (για πρωτη φορα) γιατι οι περισσοτεροι που εχω μιλησει και τους εχω πει για awmn στο μυαλο τους ειχαν το free internet.Αποψη μου παντα ειναι να μην εκμαιταλευομαστε το awmn για την παροχη ιντερνετ.Πιστευω πως υπαρχουν ηδη καποιοι κομβοι που εχουν proxy και στο κατω κατω οποιος ενδιαφερεται για γρηγοροτερο ιντερνετ γιατι δεν το βαζω μεσω της γραμμης (π)ΟΤε??Αμα το σκεφτητε καθαρα ετσι οπως το θετουν μερικοι ειναι σαν να λενε ''ωραια εχω ιντερνετ...".Τελος η λογικη που ξεκινησε το awmn(αν και δεν ειμαι και απο τους πολυ παλιους) δεν ηταν για να υπαρχει μια επικοινωνια μεταξυ ανθρωπων??Αυτα ειχα να πω και με δυσαρεστουν καποιοι με τον τροπο που σκεφτονται.

----------


## NetTraptor

@JS : Τελικά εδώ στο forum πολλοί αποκτούν πάμπολλους τρόπους και ικανότητες σερβιρίσματος…

Κατά τα αλλά κινδυνολογία… που δεν δείχνει φόβο αλλά άγνοια και έλλειψη επικοινωνίας, συντονισμού και σοβαρού planning… Έχουμε συνηθίσει να κάνουμε κινήσεις σπασμωδικές, reactive και όχι proactive… Το θέμα Internet (και το κάθε θέμα Internet) δεν είναι ο εχθρός αλλά ο εαυτός μας…

----------


## argi

Πάντως όπως και σε πολλά άλλα θέματα, για μια ακόμα φορά μιλάμε και σχολιάζουμε γιατί κάτι ΔΕΝ μπορεί να γίνει... πράγμα που είναι πάντα ευκολο (η μηδενική υπόθεση ισχύει εξ αρχής...) Δεν άκουσα ΚΑΝΕΝΑ (εκτος του nvak που έκανε μια πρόταση καλή ή κάκή δεν έχει σημασία...) να προτείνει κάτι... Για την ακρίβεια ασχέτως της αφορμής διαπιστώνω μια αδυναμία της κοινότητας να μπορέσει να κάνει κάτι ομαδικά ασχέτως αν κάθε μια η μονάδα της συμφωνεί ή διαφωνεί με αυτό... Όμως έτσι το μόνο που πάντα μένει είναι μεμονωμένες και αποσπασματικές προσπάθειες που τελικά όμως μόνο δίκτυο ΔΕΝ συνιστούν...

Επίσης, αυτή η απειλή θα κλείσω τον κόμβο, θα "σπάσει" το δικτυο, θα φύγει κόσμος, θα καταστραφεί ο δίκτυο, θα μπεί άσχετος κόσμος, θα χτυπησει ένας μετεωρίτης τη γή  ::  

εεε ... βαρέθηκα να την ακούω... Είναι όμορφο να είμαστε όλοι παρέα και να τα λέμε και να φτιάχνουμε links αλλα δεν γίνεται κάθε φορά που κάποιου δεν του αρέσει κάτι να λέει σενάρια... Τελικά όλο λόγια είμαστε αλλά δεν είδα κανένα πραγματικό αντιρρησία να τα κλείνει (με εξαίρεση τον Mauve και τον Varda, o καθένας για δικούς του λόγους...) ούτε να φευγει, ούτε να κόβει το forum, ούτε να κλεινει τα PCia ούτε τίποτα...

Μόνο κάτι κινησούλες επιλεκτικές... Κι όλο για τον σύλλογο τα backbone και μέσα και έξω κλπ κλπ...

Λοιπόν ιδού η ρόδος ιδού και το πήδημα...

Όποιος είναι πραγματικά ΜΑΓΚΑΣ και έχει και δημιουργικό μυαλό ας προτείνει ένα τρόπο να υπάρχει συνεργασία και κυρίως να μπορούν να γίνονται ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΕΣ ΚΙΝΗΣΕΙΣ αποδοτικά... Που σημαίνει ότι κάποια πράγματα πρέπει να γίνονται... όχι μόνο ατομικά...και γρήγορα και αποτελεσματικά και συνολικά και ακόμα κι αν δεν συμφωνούν κάποιοι...

Και εμένα δεν μου αρέσει η εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση που και λάθη κάνει και εμενα μου τα παίρνει και πολλές φορές παίρνει αποφάσεις που με "ρίχνουν"/"χαλάνε"/θίγουν τα κεκτημένα μου κλπ... ΑΛΛΑ ο ρόλος της και η ύπαρξη της είναι απαραίτητος για να γίνονται αποδοτικά ομαδικές κινήσεις που επηρεάζουν το σύνολο... Και ο τρόπος που δουλευει αυτό είναι ότι όλοι κάποια στιγμή δυσαρεστούνται απο κάτι αλλά ακολουθούν/υπακούουν (δεν μου ακούγεται πολύ δημοκρατικό αυτό αλλά δεν έχω βρεί άλλο τρόπο εκτός του να κάνουμε καθημερινα δημοψήφισμα για τα πάντα... και πορείες/διαδηλώσεις επίσης επί παντώς επιστητού...)

Και εν πάσει περιπτώση αντίθετες απόψεις πάντα θα υπάρχουν αλλά οι αποφάσεις αρκεί να παίρνονται με πλειοψηφία και όχι με ομοφωνία...

Προσωπικά αναγνωρίζω την ανάγκη ένος φορέα/θεσμού στην κοινότητα που θα χαίρει της εμπιστοσύνης μας και θα λαμβάνει αποφάσεις συνολικά για όλο το δίκτυο (όχι μόνο για το σύλλογο) και οι αποφάσεις του θα είναι εκτελεστές και αμετάκλητες ασχέτως του αν κάποιος συμφωνεί ή όχι... Και το λέω αυτό γιατί η συχνότερη ερώτηση που ακούω κατά καιρούς είναι "Πως θα επιβάλεις στον άλλο να αλλάξει κεραία/feeder/πρωτόκολο/PC/ΑΡ/ισχύ κλπ...???" 

Δεν ξέρω αλλά είμαι πρόθυμος και ανοιχτός σε όποιαδήποτε πρόταση να αντιμετωπίζει το συγκεκριμένο θέμα...Άντε γιατί αν δεν κάνουμε μια υπέρβαση να βάλουμε τον ευατό μας κάτω απο το σύνολο μια ζωή "νησίδες" θα είμαστε, ΔΙΚΤΥΟ όμως δεν θα είμαστε...

Oi mods μπορούν να το μετακινήσουν όπου θελουν αλλά αν γίνεται ας μέινει και ένα link εδώ...

@rg!

----------


## nvak

> Το θέμα Internet (και το κάθε θέμα Internet) δεν είναι ο εχθρός αλλά ο εαυτός μας…


Μεγάλε έγραψες  ::   ::

----------


## JS

> Δεν άκουσα ΚΑΝΕΝΑ (εκτος του nvak που έκανε μια πρόταση καλή ή κάκή δεν έχει σημασία...) να προτείνει κάτι...


Δεν έχουμε προτείνει κάτι ;
Θες δλδ να προτείνουμε λύση για κεντρικό ιντερνετ ; Μα ΔΕΝ το θέλουμε, γιατί να προτείνουμε λύση για αυτό που θες εσύ.
Και όπως είπε ο Acinonyx και είχα αναφέρει παλαιότερα (να ναι καλά που μου θύμισε τον σημαντικότερο λόγο), όποιος πληρώνει θέλει και availability  ::  
Εγώ πουχου κάποτε, απαγόρεψα του MEW να μας πληρώσει το αντίτιμο απο την γραμμή που μοιραζόμασταν για τον λόγο οτι το λινκ μας ήταν έτσι και έτσι. Ενώ όσο του μοίραζα χωρίς αντίτιμο δεν αισθανόμουν άσχημα όταν έπεφτε ο ρούτερ ή όταν έπεφτε το λινκ μας. Όσοι μοιραζόμαστε το ιντερνετ επι πληρωμή αγχωνόμαστε να φτιάξουμε το πρόβλημα μέσα σε μια μέρα αλλιώς τρώμε τα λεφτά των εμπλεκομένων.
Άρα λοιπόν θα πάει περίπατο η αθωότητα και οι δοκιμές αν πέσουν υπηρεσίες επί πληρωμή στο ΑΜΔΑ.

Υγ. Μπράβο ρε Acinonyx πολύ σε πάω, με έφτιαξες τώρα  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JS
> 
> Μα αν είδες πιστεύουμε (η μία πλευρά) οτι δεν θα έρθει ανάπτυξη με την μαζική εισροή internet στο δίκτυο αλλά κατάρρευση. Τώρα υπάρχει ΠΟΛΥ internet στο ΑΜΔΑ και καλύπτει όλες τις *ανάγκες*.
> 
> 
> 1) Δηλαδή προτιμάς να γίνεται κρυφά και χωρίς μέτρο παρά επίσημα;
> 2) Ποια η γνώμη σου για την πιθανότητα ζημιάς εξαιτίας όσων διώχνουμε;


H διαφορά είναι στο τσάμπα.

Αυτή την στιγμή, σχεδόν δεν υπάρχει μέλος χωρίς ιντερνετ. Απλά σχεδόν όλοι το πληρώνουν.

Ακόμα και αυτοί που υποτίθετε ότι το έχουν τσάμπα, το πληρώνουν εμέσως (βλέπε κόστος να στηθούν λινκς, παροχή διαφόρων υπηρεσιών, κλπ).


Ότι και να κάνουμε, πάντα θα υπάρχουν λινκς εκτός awmn, εάν θέλουμε να έχουμε σοβαρό δίκτυο και σοβαρή κοινότητα, θα πρέπει να επιλέγουμε ποιό κόσμο θα προσκαλούμε να μπαίνει μέσα, χωρίς βέβαια να απαγορεύουμε στον οποιοδήποτε. 

Τα έχουμε ξαναπεί και παλαιότερα, target group του awmn δεν πρέπει να είναι ο κάθε άσχετος, αυτός που απλά τον ενδιαφέρει να κατεβάσει το μισό ίντερνετ στους δίσκους τους, αυτός που απλά θα πέσει κάπου client, και εκτός από το Nick του στο DC δεν θα τον δούμε πουθενά. Τουλάχιστον εγώ έτσι πιστεύω. Δεν θέλω να γίνουμε σαν τα ιντερνετικά DC hubs που το chat τους δεν το χρησιμοποιεί κανείς, παρά μόνο για να ρωτήσει για κανά αρχείο.....

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## sotiris

@argi
εκτος του πιθανου νομικου προβληματος με τους υπολοιπους ISPs, εσυ (και οι υπολοιποι) που το υποστηριζεις γιατι δεν προτεινεις και τον τροπο πραγματοποιησης του?

ζητας,εαν καταλαβα καλα, να δωθουν προτασεις απο αυτους που δεν το θελουν?

----------


## vegos

> Εγώ πουχου κάποτε, απαγόρεψα του MEW να μας πληρώσει το αντίτιμο απο την γραμμή που μοιραζόμασταν για τον λόγο οτι το λινκ μας ήταν έτσι και έτσι. Ενώ όσο του μοίραζα χωρίς αντίτιμο δεν αισθανόμουν άσχημα όταν έπεφτε ο ρούτερ ή όταν έπεφτε το λινκ μας. Όσοι μοιραζόμαστε το ιντερνετ επι πληρωμή αγχωνόμαστε να φτιάξουμε το πρόβλημα μέσα σε μια μέρα αλλιώς τρώμε τα λεφτά των εμπλεκομένων.


Αλητεία! Μοιράζατε internet;

Oυυυυυυ

Φασισμός! Αρκουδέηδες!

----------


## Acinonyx

Δεν είναι απειλή βρε argi... Μα γιατί σώνει και καλά πρέπει να συντονιστούμε; Αυτό δεν το καταλαβαίνω.. Και τι να προτεινω; Να προτείνω τρόπο που να μπορεί να δωθεί internet επί πληρωμή αφού δεν συμφωνώ με αυτό; 

Καθένας έχει την δικιά του άποψη για το δίκτυο και τι αυτό αντιπροσωπευει και εξυπηρετεί. Δεν μπήκα για στο δίκτυο για να το δω να γίνεται provider φτηνού internet. Είναι κακό που λέω την αλήθεια;
Αν γυρίσει σε ISP το AWMN θα φύγω απλά και όμορφα... Που την βλέπεις την απειλη; Δεν νομίζω ότι εχετε αναγκη τόσο πολύ έναν μικρό κόμβο στα Πατήσια.

Έχω την εντύπωση όμως από προσωπικές συζητήσεις με διάφορους ότι δεν είμαι ο μόνος που σκέφτομαι έτσι... Πάλι σου έδωσα hint αλλά χαλάλι σου..  :: 

Υ.Γ και το αν τελικά θα εξαγοραστώ με παροχή internet θα αποδειχθεί εκείνη τη στιγμή.  ::

----------


## argi

> Δεν άκουσα ΚΑΝΕΝΑ (εκτος του nvak που έκανε μια πρόταση καλή ή κάκή δεν έχει σημασία...) να προτείνει κάτι...





> Δεν έχουμε προτείνει κάτι ;
> Θες δλδ να προτείνουμε λύση για κεντρικό ιντερνετ ; Μα ΔΕΝ το θέλουμε, γιατί να προτείνουμε λύση για αυτό που θες εσύ.


ΔΕΝ νομιζω να εξέφρασα άποψη ότι θέλω κεντρικό internet οπότε μην λές "για αυτό που θές εσύ". Εγώ όπως και πολλοί άλλοι πληρώνω DSL και δεν ζητάω τα ρέστα απο κανένα...




> Και όπως είπε ο Acinonyx και είχα αναφέρει παλαιότερα (να ναι καλά που μου θύμισε τον σημαντικότερο λόγο), όποιος πληρώνει θέλει και availability


Συμφωνώ απολύτως... Αν πληρώνεις καποιον πρέπει και να μπορεί να στο εγγυηθεί... 
Αλλά αν απο την άλλη παίρνεις κάτι σχετικά περιορισμένο και όχι εγγυημένο 100% αλλά πχ 90% που να είναι όχι guaranteed αλλά best efford αλλά φτηνά δεν νομίζω ότι είναι κακό (απλά θέμα επιλογής) ... 
Αν πχ. κάποιος provider μαζί με τις συνδρομές που πουλάει, έδινε και πρόσβαση με το ίδιο account και μεσω AWMN (καλή ώρα όπως με DSL σύνδεση σε κάποιο ISP έχεις και ISDN) νομίζω θα ήταν εξυπηρετικό... 
Αν είχα εναλλακτική να πάρω την DSL μου όταν πέφτει το DSLAM θα ήταν εξυπηρετικό... 
Αν κάποιες στιγμές μπορούσα απλά να βλέπω κάποιες σελίδες ... θα ήταν εξυπηρετικό... Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί όταν μιλάμε για internet μιλάμε για leeching... Μπορεί απλά να μιλάμε για internet απλά γρηγορότερο όχι περισσότερο (ίσως αυτό να εννοούσε ο nvak...)... Άσε που τα περισσότερα πράγματα που ΄θα ήθελα είναι διαθέσιμα στο DC του ΑWMN και τα παίρνεις απο εκεί... πρέπει να είσαι χαζός αν μπορείς να τα βρεις στο AWMN να τα κατεβάσεις απο Internet...





> Άρα λοιπόν θα πάει περίπατο η αθωότητα και οι δοκιμές αν πέσουν υπηρεσίες επί πληρωμή στο ΑΜΔΑ.


Συμφωνώ, αλλά δεν είναι απαραίτητο να γίνει έτσι... Κοροιδευεις κάποιον αν του πείς ότι θα έχεις πάντα 384Kbps και δουλευει το 90% στο 70% του rate όπως κάνουν όλοι οι ISPs με τα γεμάτα DSLAM... Άρα γιατί πιστευετε ότι θα μπορούσε να ζητήσει κάποιος τα ρέστα απο το ΑΜΔΑ όταν ούτε οι εταιρίες δεν εγγυόνται την υπηρεσία...??? Όταν κάποιος ξέρει τι παίρνει απο την αρχή (φτηνό, κοινόχρηστο και μη εγγυημένο ή ακόμα και περιορισμένο...) δεν νομίζω να δυσαρεστείται... 

Πιστευω πως δεν θα έρθει κάποιος στο AWMN μόνο για το internet... Κι αν έρθει μόνο για το free ride... μάλλον σύντομα θα απογοητευτεί όταν δει τα προβλήματα και τα κόστη... Απο την άλλη (και αυτό νομίζω είναι το νόημα) γιατί κάποιος που είναι μέλος του δικτύου ούτως ή άλλως... όπως έχει το Voip, το DC, το CS να μην έχει και μια ακόμα υπηρεσία...

Και τέλος πάντων το πνευμα του προηγουμένου post ήταν να βρεθεί ένας τρόπος προχωράμε ομαδικά... το θεμα του Internet ηταν αφορμή όχι η ουσια... Η ουσία είναι να βρούμε τρόπο να συντονιστούμε και να προχωράμε ακομα κι αν δεν έχουμε πάντα την ίδια άποψη... 

@rg!

----------


## Acinonyx

Α εσύ δεν καταλαβαίνεις ρε παιδί μου! Είπαμε δεν το θέλουμε! Σώνει και καλά να προxωρήσουμε ομαδικά; Αφού δεν το θέλουμε..  :: 

Βρες άλλους να το κάνεις...  ::  Ουφ! Μόνο μπες στον κόπο να το κάνεις ένα post στο forum όταν γίνει.. 

Φιλικά,
Βασίλης...  ::

----------


## craven

> Παιδιά καταλαβαίνω τους προβληματισμούς μερικών, αλλά όλοι ξέρουμε πως την εξέλιξη δεν την σταματάει κανείς, όσο ρομαντικός και να είναι.


Το χω βουλώσει εδώ και καιρό.. αλλά αφού δεν έχει πάει σε flame μπορώ να μιλήσω  :: .. εδώ τα μπερδεύεις λίγο.. ρομαντικά δεν τα βλέπει αυτός που ειναι στο παιχνίδι και ξέρει τι θα συμβεί.. ρομαντικά τα βλέπει αυτός που φαντάζεται φτηνό ίντερνετ καλούδια και όμορφα πράγματα ενώ στην πραγματικότητα απλά αυτό θα είναι η καταστροφή του AWMN...
Δουλεύω σε ISP όπως είναι γνωστό σε μερικούς και μου είχαν γίνει μεταξύ σοβαρού και αστείου σκόρπιες προτάσεις στο παρελθόν του στυλ "γιατί δεν κάνεις τα conne στον ISP που δουλεύεις να πάρουμε internet από εκεί" ..
Δεν είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα παιδιά... αυτό δεν θα το έκανα ποτέ αν δεν εξασφάλιζα την ακεραιότητα του δικτύου μας.. και αυτή την στιγμή δεν βλέπω κάποιον τρόπο για να εξασφαλιστεί...
Αυτή την στιγμή βλέπουμε χρήστες "κομμήτες" που περνάνε ρωτάνε αν δίνουμε internet και φεύγουν... όλοι αυτοί που γιαυτό ενδιαφέροντε σε εμάς θα ρθουν.. τα APs θα γεμίσουν ασφυκτικά με αποτέλεσμα η να αρχίσει το κόψιμο και το bw limit ή και η παύση λειτουργίας... 
Τι γίνεται όμως εφόσον οι "πελάτες" πληρώνουν τον σύλλογο? θα απαιτούν... και πιστέψτε με επειδή σε ISP δουλεύω... θα είναι αμίλικτοι.. ακόμα και να μην πληρώνουν τα μισά posts εδώ μέσα θα είναι "δεν έχω καλές ταχύτητες στο internet, δεν μου ανοίγει η τάδε σελίδα" κτλ κτλ...
Ποιός θα υποχρεώσει λοιπόν έναν ΒΒ κόμβο να είναι πάντα άψογος για να μην παραπονεθεί κάποιος πελάτης? γιατί θα πρέπει αντί να πειραματιζόμαστε να είμαστε στην τρίχα για να παίρνει την συνδρομή ο σύλλογος? γιατί θα πρέπει να ανεχτούμε 500-1000-1500ες νέες κεραίες που σκοπό θα έχουν μόνο το internet? και τέλος ποιός σας είπε οτι θα προλάβουν να γίνουν κάν αυτά τα σενάρια που αναφέρω ποιό πάνω? νομίζετε ότι όλοι οι υπόλοιποι ISP και η ΕΕΤΤ θα κάτσουν να σας κοιτάνε και να σας καμαρώνουν? έλατε εδώ μια μέρα να δείτε τι καταγγελίες πηγαινοέρχοντε για ψήλου πήδημα..

Όλοι οι ISP ετοιμάζοντε να ασχοληθούν με το wi-fi λίγο πολύ... αυτό είναι κοινό μυστικό... αν όμως φτάσουμε στο σημείο τελικά κάποιοι πελάτες να μπαίνουν απ το σπίτι τους με μια κεραία, αυτό δεν θα είναι (και δεν θα άφηναν ποτέ να είναι) μέσω του awmn... όχι νόμιμα τουλάχιστον.. 
Και για να μην τα μπερδεύουμε ο κάθε κόμβος μπορεί να κάνει την dsl του ότι θέλει... θέλει να φτιάξει proxy και να την μοιράσει? δικαίωμα του.. αυτό όμως μέχρι την διασύνδεση με ISPs ή Ιδρύματα απέχει πάρα πολύ...

----------


## argi

Διαβάζοντας τις διάφορες απαντήσεις διαπίστωσα κάτι...

Έγραψα κάτι ασαφες που ευκολα παρερμηνευτηκε (αν το ειχα διατυπωσει καλύτερα μαλλον δεν θα συνεβαινε...)

Ξαναλέω λοιπον... 

ΟΧΙ δεν ζητάω να προτείνουν τρόπο παροχής internet αυτοί που δεν θέλουν...

Λεω όμως ότι υπαρχουν πολλές αποχρώσεις του γκρίζου και δυστυχώς πολλές φορές επιλέγουμε την "μηδέν"... Πολλές φορές δεν συμφωνούμε με κάτι αλλά αυτό δεν μας αποτρέπει απο το να λέμε πως θα μπορούσε να είναι ώστε να είναι καλύτερο ή ακόμα και πως θα μπορούσε να είναι ώστε να συμφωνούσαμε... Και τέλως πάντων ορισμένα πράγματα είναι ας πούμε και άσκηση...(μπορώ να κάνω κάτι να δουλέψει... debugging ένα πράγμα...?)

Λέω μια ιδέα λοιπόν... ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΥΠΟΘΕΤΙΚΟ ΣΕΝΑΡΙΟ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ... και παρακαλω να σχολιάσετε καλοπροαίρετα... 

Ας πούμε ότι κάποιος στα πλαίσια μιας συμφωνίας (ασχέτως χρηματικών ανταλλαγμάτων) διαθέτει κατόπιν νόμιμης συμφωνιας πρόσβαση στο internet... Κατόπιν την διαθέτει στα μέλη του (ασχέτως αν είναι ο σύλλογος ή όχι) χωρίς άλλη αμοιβή ή εγγύηση... μέσω του AWMN... 

Αυτόν τι θα τον κάνουμε? θα τον φιλτραρουμε? θα τον "δρομολογήσουμε" επιλεκτικά? θα τον δώσουμε στις αρχες? θα πάμε κι εμείς να πάρουμε ότι δίνει? (ερώτηση διάθεσης/σφυγμομέτρησης)

Οι ISPs τι μπορούν να κάνουν εναντίον του εφ' όσον δεν εισπράτει χρήματα για αυτό? (ειλικρινής απορία που περιμένει απάντηση...) 

Ας τοποθετηθούμε πανω σε αυτό και μετα βλέπουμε...

@rg!

----------


## argi

Μέχρι να γράψω το Post βγαίνουν άλλα 5...

Λοιπον να μην κουράζω κάποιους... κατάλαβαίνω ότι κάποιοι δεν θέλουν ούτε να ακούνε γι' αυτό... απολύτως δεκτό και σεβαστό...

Όποιος άλλος πιστευει ότι ίσως... κάπου... κάποτε... και υπό κάποιες προυποθέσεις να μπορούσε να παίξει κάποιο σενάριο ας σχολιάσει... 

Μια συζήτηση κάνουμε γιατί μόνο έτσι βγαίνουν παραγωγικές ιδέες... δεν είναι υποχρεωμένοι να συμμετέχουν όλοι... και δεν σημαίνει ότι θα επιβληθούν και σε κανένα... 

Χαλαρώστε...

@rg!

----------


## argi

> Α εσύ δεν καταλαβαίνεις ρε παιδί μου! Είπαμε δεν το θέλουμε! Σώνει και καλά να προxωρήσουμε ομαδικά; Αφού δεν το θέλουμε..


Δεν μιλούσα για το συγκεκριμένο είπα γενικά να προχωράμε ομαδικά ακόμα κι αν διαφωνούμε με αφορμή απλά το συγκεκριμένο θέμα...Πως αλλιώς να το πεί κανείς... Εκτός αν πρέπει πάντα την τρίχα να την κάνουμε τριχιά...

Flame over... (overdose απο forum...)  ::  

@rg!

----------


## Acinonyx

Αστειευόμουν ελαφρώς...  ::   ::

----------


## craven

Argi Κάποιοι προσπαθούν με επιχειρήματα να εξηγήσουν γιατί κάτι τέτοιο είναι καταστροφικό.. μάλιστα κάποιοι όπως εγώ βλέπουν τα πράγματα ακόμα χειρότερα λόγω και της εργασίας τους... είναι άσχημο όμως να βλέπω ότι δεν θέλουμε να ακούμε γιαυτό και καλύτερα να μην περνουμε μέρος στην συζήτηση... μα αυτό είναι η συζήτηση να ακούσεις και μερικά επιχειρήματα ακόμα και αν αποδυκνείουν το αντίθετο απ αυτό που θες να αποδείξεις..
Δεν πάει παιδιά να σας επιβληθεί κανένας ούτε είπαμε κάτι παράλογο.. υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένοι λόγοι γιατί κάτι τέτοιο δεν μπορεί να γίνει και δεν μιλάμε σε 1 - 5 - 10 χρόνια μιλάμε για το τώρα.. αυτα δεν πρέπει να ακουστούν?  ::  μακάρι να μπορούσαμε να πάρουμε όλοι τσάμπα Internet χωρίς ΚΑΜΙΑ αρνητική επίπτωση στο δίκτυο.. θα ήμουν παράλογος τότε αν αντιδρούσα... αλλά αυτό είναι ουτοπικό στην παρούσα φάση δυστυχώς..  ::

----------


## vegos

> Ποιός θα υποχρεώσει λοιπόν έναν ΒΒ κόμβο να είναι πάντα άψογος για να μην παραπονεθεί κάποιος πελάτης? γιατί θα πρέπει αντί να πειραματιζόμαστε να είμαστε στην τρίχα για να παίρνει την συνδρομή ο σύλλογος?


Ακριβώς.

Κι όπως είπε κι ο Acinonyx, κι εγώ τον εξοπλισμό μου δεν πρόκειται να τον αφήσω για να κερδίζει ο οποιοσδήποτε. Στήθηκε για την πλάκα μου, και τον αφήνω να δουλεύει για να κάνω -κατά κύριο λόγο- εγώ την πλάκα μου, και οι υπόλοιποι που εξυπηρετούνται από αυτόν.

----------


## nvak

> .....


craven +++ 
H πιό ολοκληρωμένη άποψη περί του αντιθέτου  ::  
Μόνο μία σημείωση όσον αφορά την πρότασή μου. Πρότεινα να δοθεί πρόσβαση μόνο σε όσους αποδεδειγμένα δεν έχουν αυτοσκοπό το ιντερνετ (ββ κόμβοι).

Το ζήτημα είναι βέβαια, πως *αν κάνουμε την αρχή επίσημα* (έστω με όρους) ποιός μετά σταματά τον οποιοδήποτε να ανοίξει το "μαγαζάκι" του και να μοιράζει.
Τα φίλτρα και το BGP δεν νομίζω να το καταφέρουν  ::  

@ Argi μην αγχώνεσαι, συζήτηση κάνουμε  ::

----------


## argi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από craven
> 
> Ποιός θα υποχρεώσει λοιπόν έναν ΒΒ κόμβο να είναι πάντα άψογος για να μην παραπονεθεί κάποιος πελάτης? γιατί θα πρέπει αντί να πειραματιζόμαστε να είμαστε στην τρίχα για να παίρνει την συνδρομή ο σύλλογος?
> 
> 
> Ακριβώς.
> 
> Κι όπως είπε κι ο Acinonyx, κι εγώ τον εξοπλισμό μου δεν πρόκειται να τον αφήσω για να κερδίζει ο οποιοσδήποτε. Στήθηκε για την πλάκα μου, και τον αφήνω να δουλεύει για να κάνω -κατά κύριο λόγο- εγώ την πλάκα μου, και οι υπόλοιποι που εξυπηρετούνται από αυτόν.


Ρωτάω γιατί κάτι δεν κατάλαβα καλά...

Εδώ δεν ντρέπονται οι εταιρίες που ζητάνε χρήματα και δεν είναι και στην τρίχα... είναι δυνατόν να το ζητήσει αυτό κανείς απο τον οποιοδήποτε κομβούχο πού κρατά τον κόμβο για την πλάκα του...????

Αλλά απο την άλλη μεριά, αν είναι απο την αρχή συμφωνημένο ότι δεν είναι εγγυημένο γιατι να διαμαρτυρηθεί ο πελάτης... ??? 

@rg!

----------


## Acinonyx

Ο *πελάτης*!?  ::  

Γιατί μου "χτύπησε" τόσο πολύ ασχημα αυτό;;;

----------


## craven

> Ρωτάω γιατί κάτι δεν κατάλαβα καλά...
> 
> Εδώ δεν ντρέπονται οι εταιρίες που ζητάνε χρήματα και δεν είναι και στην τρίχα... είναι δυνατόν να το ζητήσει αυτό κανείς απο τον οποιοδήποτε κομβούχο πού κρατά τον κόμβο για την πλάκα του...????
> 
> Αλλά απο την άλλη μεριά, αν είναι απο την αρχή συμφωνημένο ότι δεν είναι εγγυημένο γιατι να διαμαρτυρηθεί ο πελάτης... ??? 
> 
> @rg!


και το adsl είναι συμφωνημένο ότι δεν έχει εγγυημένη ταχύτητα  ::  έλα να δείς τι γίνεται σε κάθε ISP από παράπονα αν πέσει έστω και 1kb κάτω η ταχύτητα  :: 
Επίσης οι εταιρείες που δεν είναι στην τρίχα.. και όντως δεν είναι στο συνολό τους... δέχοντε και κάτι δεκάδες καταγγελίες στην ΕΕΤΤ κάθε μέρα και δεκάδες τηλεφωνήματα ... μην τα εξισώνουμε όλα λοιπόν τόσο απλά  :: 

Acinonyx : δίκιο έχει.. για πελάτες μιλάμε πλέον...  ::

----------


## argi

> Ο *πελάτης*!?  
> 
> Γιατί μου "χτύπησε" τόσο πολύ ασχημα αυτό;;;


OK o client... ή ο χρήστης της υπηρεσίας...  ::  

@rg!

----------


## Acinonyx

> Acinonyx : δίκιο έχει.. για πελάτες μιλάμε πλέον... Smile


Ωχ.. Να πάω να πάρω κάνα κουστούμι τότε βρε craven...

Πως εμφανίζομαι έτσι σαν λέτσος στα meetings μπροστά στους πελάτες μου; Ντροπή!  :: 

Υ.Γ. Μην με παρεξηγείς argi.. Μ'αρεσει να σε πειραζω!  ::

----------


## argi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από argi
> 
> 
> Ρωτάω γιατί κάτι δεν κατάλαβα καλά...
> 
> Εδώ δεν ντρέπονται οι εταιρίες που ζητάνε χρήματα και δεν είναι και στην τρίχα... είναι δυνατόν να το ζητήσει αυτό κανείς απο τον οποιοδήποτε κομβούχο πού κρατά τον κόμβο για την πλάκα του...????
> 
> Αλλά απο την άλλη μεριά, αν είναι απο την αρχή συμφωνημένο ότι δεν είναι εγγυημένο γιατι να διαμαρτυρηθεί ο πελάτης... ??? 
> 
> ...


Craven... συμφωνώ ότι οι εταιρίες πρέπει να είναι άψογες (αν και δεν είναι...) 

ΑΛΛΑ Ξαναλέω...

Μοιράζω ΤΣΑΜΠΑ internet χωρίς εγγυήσεις... σε ανθρώπους που τους λέω χρηστες, πελάτες, clients ή όπως αλλιώς...

Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με τους άλλους ΙSPs ή την ΕΕΤΤ???

@rg!

----------


## craven

Φυσικά.. είναι αθέμιτος ανταγωνισμός.. και ακόμα και να βρείς παραθυράκι και να το ξεπεράσεις αυτό θα σε χτυπήσουν οι ISP αλλιώς....

----------


## argi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από craven
> 
> Acinonyx : δίκιο έχει.. για πελάτες μιλάμε πλέον... Smile
> 
> 
> Ωχ.. Να πάω να πάρω κάνα κουστούμι τότε βρε craven...
> 
> Πως εμφανίζομαι έτσι σαν λέτσος στα meetings μπροστά στους πελάτες μου; Ντροπή!


Καλά κάνεις και κοκκινίζεις... 




> Υ.Γ. Μην με παρεξηγείς argi.. Μ'αρεσει να σε πειραζω!


Το ξέρω...  ::  

@rg!

----------


## argi

> Φυσικά.. είναι αθέμιτος ανταγωνισμός.. και ακόμα και να βρείς παραθυράκι και να το ξεπεράσεις αυτό θα σε χτυπήσουν οι ISP αλλιώς....


Μπορείς να εξηγήσεις λίγο το αθέμητος ανταγωνισμός... Παρεχω μια υπηρεσία δωρεάν στους φίλους μου / στα μέλη μου...

Δηλαδή κάποτε η xtreme (που έχει κλείσει τωρα) που έδινε τσαμπα dialup πρόσβαση αρκεί να χρησιμοποιούσες το client της έκανε αθέμητο ανταγωνισμό (βασικά έκλεισε γιατί έκανε ήλίθιο αλλά όχι αθέμητο ανταγωνισμό) .... Εδώ ακόμα και οι πιτσαρίες δίνουν δωρεάν πρόσβαση στο internet (ΝΑΙ... είδα φυλλάδιο pizza fan... "μπείτε στο internet με την Pizza Fan.... Καλέστε 80111..... Αστική χρέωση..."... Είναι η Pizza Fan αθέμητος ανταγωνιστής του ISP ?

Εξήγησε πως αλλιώς μπορούν να σε χτυπησουν οι ISPs...???
Απλά εγώ σου λέω ότι δεν χρειάζεται να πάρεις τηλέφωνο...

Tέλος αν μοιράζομαι την DSL μου στην πολυκατοικία μου και την πληρώνω μόνο εγώ είναι αθέμητος ανταγωνισμός? αν μοιραζόμαστε τα έξοδα?... αν την μοιράζονται 20 υπάλληλοι μιας εταιρίας? 

Για να το δοκιμάσουμε κι αυτό... ακούω απαντήσεις...

@rg!

----------


## dti

Μια και απευθυνόμαστε σε άλλη γενιά του awmn και όχι σε ιδρυτικά μέλη, ξαναθυμίζω και ξεθάβω αυτά που λέγαμε κάποτε, *παρέα με τον papashark*.

- Δίνουμε πρόσβαση στο εσωτερικό μας δίκτυο και δεν μοιράζουμε internet.
Όπως δίνω πρόσβαση σε όποιον θέλει να μοιράζεται αρχεία στον ftp μου, ενσύρματα ή ασύρματα, έτσι έχει και μία ακόμη υπηρεσία, την πρόσβαση στο Internet μέσω του λογαρισμού μου (για τον οποίο είμαι υπεύθυνος σε περίπτωση που κάτι στραβώσει). 
Από κει και πέρα ΔΕΝ πρόκειται για αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό. 
Όπως δίνω ένα ποτήρι νερό σε κάποιον γείτονα που του έκοψε το νερό η ΕΥΔΑΠ, έτσι θα του δώσω και μερικά KBytes από την πρόσβασή μου στο Internet... 
Όπως ο κάθε Δήμος έχει τη δυνατότητα να προσφέρει μεταφορά ΔΩΡΕΑΝ και αδιακρίτως με δημοτικά λεωφορεία και ΔΕΝ μπορεί να διαμαρτυρηθεί κανένας ταξιτζής, κανένας λεωφοριούχος, κλπ. για αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό...

- Δεν έχει σημασία το μέσο, μέσω του οποίου παρέχεται η πρόσβαση. Σήμερα είναι το ασύρματο δίκτυο, αύριο μπορεί να είναι κάποιο δίκτυο με laser, οπτικές ίνες κλπ. κλπ. άλλωστε γνωρίζω πολλές περιπτώσεις κομβούχων που έχουν δικτυώσει ενσύρματα πολλές πολυκατοικίες όχι μόνο στο εσωτερικό τους αλλά και εξωτερικά από τις ταράτσες!  ::  

Τρίτο και σπουδαιότερο.
Ξαναδιαβάστε όσοι δεν θυμάστε, τί έγραφε πέρυσι η ΕΕΤΤ στη Δημόσια Διαβούλευση για το wlan. Ολόκληρο σεμινάριο έκανε πώς να μοιράζετε την adsl σας ασύρματα και ακόμη να το πάρετε χαμπάρι οτι οποιοσδήποτε ISP πάει να κουνηθεί γι αυτό το θέμα, θα βρει αντίθετη την EETT;

----------


## craven

η pizzafun και η κάθε pizzafun τα δίνει σε συνεργασία με κάποιον ISP...
επίσης άλλο το μοιράζω την dsl μου σε 2 φίλους μου (που αν δεις λίγα μηνύματα πίσω είπα πως αυτό είναι δικαίωμα του καθενός και καλά κάνει!) και άλλο ο σύλλογος σαν σύλλογος δίνει internet επίσημα μέσω του awmn σε συνεργασία με έναν η 2 ISP!!! ε αν δεν μπορείτε να καταλάβετε αυτή την διαφορά.. επίσης και να μην ήταν προσπέρασες αυτό που είπα ότι οι ISP θα βρούν τρόπο να μας πατήσουν... (με καταγγελείες στην ΕΕΤΤ για το παραμικρό ίσως? συνηθησμένες είναι έτσι κιαλλιός ολόκληρα τμήματα έχουν γιαυτό τον λόγο) ... τέσπα τι να πω κάντε ότι καταλαβαίνετε  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Μπορείς να εξηγήσεις λίγο το αθέμητος ανταγωνισμός...


Όχι ρε αθέμιτος ανταγωνισμός είναι επειδή διάλεξες να μοιράσεις forthnet και όχι ACN…  ::  

Τι αθέμιτος και κουραφέξαλα λέτε… ο ποιο φθηνός ας έρθει εδώ είμαστε… 
Έτσι που το πάτε σε λίγο οι ISP θα κάνουν μήνυση στους πελάτες τους επειδή διάλεξαν άλλο provider… υπάρχουν τρόποι… επίσημοι διαγωνισμοί, προκηρύξεις, ένα σορό αγγούρια…

Ξεκολλήστε.. οι ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ οκ σας καταλαβαίνω και σας σέβομαι… οι βολεμένοι με tunnels και sharing και άλλα αστειάκια αδιαφορούν και οι άλλοι πλερώνουν… Τι είχες Γιάννη μου… Όλοι πάλι μέσα στο παιχνίδι για το κοινό καλό το ανοιχτό δίκτυο και τέτοια… ναι καλά  ::  

Ένα service το βλέπω παιδιααααα…. Και επαναλαμβάνω κάτι που είχα πει πριν λίγο καιρό. Με κάτω από 20% διείσδυση του IT, τίποτα δεν παθαίνει το καμάρι μας το AWMN. Μην κοιτάτε που εσείς σκαμπάζετε 5 πράγματα, έξω είναι το Chaos…  ::  Θέλει κότσια το AWMN…  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρκουδέηδες!


E δεν είμαστε όλοι σαν τον Νakis

----------


## papashark

> Ξεκολλήστε.. οι ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ οκ σας καταλαβαίνω και σας σέβομαι… οι βολεμένοι με tunnels και sharing και άλλα αστειάκια αδιαφορούν και οι άλλοι πλερώνουν… Τι είχες Γιάννη μου… Όλοι πάλι μέσα στο παιχνίδι για το κοινό καλό το ανοιχτό δίκτυο και τέτοια… ναι καλά


Και εγώ, και ο js πληρώνουμε adsl, όπως και οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα.

Οπότε το επιχείρημα σου είναι εκτός από άκυρο και ολίγον προσβλητικό για εμάς.

----------


## mindfox

Εγώ διαβάζοντας όλες τις σελίδες του συγκεκριμένου thread, ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει την ανάγκη να γίνει "επίσημη" μοιρασιά Internet bandwidth.

Από ότι ξέρω, υπάρχουν αρκετές ADSL στο δίκτυο, που οι ιδιοκτήτες τους (αφιλοκερδώς θέλω να πιστεύω) τη μοιράζουν στο AWMN. Είτε αυτό είναι μέσω proxy, είτε μέσω VPN είτε μέσω ταχυδρομικών περιστεριών, το θέμα είναι ότι τη μοιράζουν.

Άρα τελικά που είναι το πρόβλημα;

Δηλαδή, αν υποθέσουμε ότι τελικά κάνουμε διάθεση internet μέσω awmn.
Τι προσδοκούμε από μια τέτοια κίνηση;

Περισσότερες κεραίες; 
Μάλλον θα είναι 1 ανά ασύρματο σταθμό (κοινώς μη περιμένετε να βγουν κόμβοι από αυτή την ιστορία).

Διαφήμιση; 
Μάλλον θα είναι αρνητική έπειτα από λίγο, καθαρά λόγω έλλειψης αξιοπιστίας δικτύου (για το RF μιλάω)

Περισσότερα μέλη στο σύλλογο; 
Πιστεύω πως περισσότερη δύναμη δίνει στο σύλλογο μια συνδρομή ενός AWMNίτη που τη δίνει για να οργανώσει το χόμπυ του, παρά ενός οποιουδήποτε που τη δίνει για να έχει internet.

Και τα αρνητικά:

Γνωρίζετε ότι για να μπορέσουμε να το κάνουμε αυτό επίσημα, πρέπει να έχουμε άδεια από την ΕΕΤΤ; Και να τους κάνουμε και συνέταιρους; (1% αν θυμάμαι καλά επί του τζίρου πάει το μαλλί)

Γνωρίζετε ότι για να κάνουμε εμπορική εκμετάλευση της Internet συνδρομής του ISP μας, πρέπει να έχουμε συμφωνία για δικαιώματα μεταπώλησης; (δεν το κάνουν όλοι οι ISPs αυτό)

Και μη μου πει κανείς ότι δεν θα κάνουμε εμπορική εκμετάλευση.

Ή θα λέμε ότι με τη συνδρομή τους τα μέλη έχουν και πρόσβαση στο Internet, ή θα βάζουμε κάποιο έξτρα κόστος για δικαίωμα πρόσβασης.
Αν αυτό δεν είναι μεταπώληση, τότε τι είναι;

Εκτός αν δεν το αναφέρουμε καθόλου.
Μα, αν δεν το αναφέρουμε καθόλου, ποια η διαφορά από τις σημερινές συνθήκες;

Νομίζω πως οι υποστηρικτές της ιδέας, θα πρέπει να σκεφτούν όχι με το δικό τους τρόπο σκέψης, αλλά με το τρόπο σκέψης ενός τζαμπατζή.
Δεν χαρακτηρίζω τους πάντες τζαμπατζήδες, προς Θεού.
Όμως να είστε σίγουροι, ότι όλοι οι τζαμπατζήδες θα έρθουν σε εμάς. Και αυτό είναι πρόβλημα, δε νομίζετε;

Αυτό που θα μπορούσε να γίνει ανταυτού, είναι να πάρει μια ADSL ο σύλλογος, την οποία θα χρησιμοποιούμε είτε για mirroring κάποιως βιβλιοθηκών FTP που μας ενδιαφέρουν, είτε για το IRC, είτε για VPN entrance στο AWMN, κλπ κλπ.
Δηλαδή, να προσπαθήσουμε να δώσουμε εισόδους στο δίκτυό μας από το Internet και όχι το αντίθετο.

Γνώμη μου πάντα και ζητώ συγνώμη αν προσέβαλα κανέναν

Αυτά (c)mindfox

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από craven
> 
> Acinonyx : δίκιο έχει.. για πελάτες μιλάμε πλέον... Smile
> 
> 
> Ωχ.. Να πάω να πάρω κάνα κουστούμι τότε βρε craven...
> 
> Πως εμφανίζομαι έτσι σαν λέτσος στα meetings μπροστά στους πελάτες μου; Ντροπή! 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Μην με παρεξηγείς argi.. Μ'αρεσει να σε πειραζω!


Acinonyx, θέλουμε 2 πωλητές και 2 εγκαταστάτες, εμείς είμαστε ήδη 3, θα έρθεις να γίνουμε 4 ?

Θα βάλουμε αγγελείες σε άλλα fora, και θα πουλάμε με 250€ εγκατάσταση και εξοπλισμό για σύνδεση με το ιντερνετ. Σλόγκαν θα είναι "με 250€ εφάπαξ και 5 ευρώ τον μήνα, απεριόριστη σύνδεση στο Internet, ειδική έκπτωση για τους φοιτητές μόνο με 2.5 ευρώ τον μήνα".

Θα βγάζουμε κάπου στα 100€ ευρώ ανά νέο μέλος του συλλόγου, και μπορούμε να πούμε του Κλαδάκη να μας δίνει και προμήθεια από τις συνδρομές.

Τι λες ?

----------


## Achille

Εγώ πάντως άλλαξα γνώμη. Μακάρι ο σύλλογος να αρχίσει να μοιράζει κεντρικά Internet στα μέλη του.

Θα βγάλω μια διαφήμιση ότι με 250e εγκατάσταση και χαμηλή ετήσια συνδρομή στο σύλλογο, μπαίνεις στο Internet, και θα τρελαθώ στο χρήμα από τις εγκαταστάσεις που θα κάνω, μέχρι να κλείσει το AWMN η EETT.

Εμπρός παιδιά, κουνηθείτε, ο χρόνος είναι χρήμα  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> Ξεκολλήστε.. οι ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ οκ σας καταλαβαίνω και σας σέβομαι… οι βολεμένοι με tunnels και sharing και άλλα αστειάκια αδιαφορούν και οι άλλοι πλερώνουν… Τι είχες Γιάννη μου… Όλοι πάλι μέσα στο παιχνίδι για το κοινό καλό το ανοιχτό δίκτυο και τέτοια… ναι καλά 
> 
> 
> Και εγώ, και ο js πληρώνουμε adsl, όπως και οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα.
> 
> Οπότε το επιχείρημα σου είναι εκτός από άκυρο και ολίγον προσβλητικό για εμάς.


Καλά τότε πρόσβαλα και εμένα….  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Πέστε να με φάτε… Ξαναδιάβασε από την αρχή το thread…. 

Άιντε δεν κάνετε ότι θέλετε δεν βρίσκουμε άκρη…. Για μια ακόμη φορά…  ::

----------


## argi

> η pizzafun και η κάθε pizzafun τα δίνει σε συνεργασία με κάποιον ISP...
> επίσης άλλο το μοιράζω την dsl μου σε 2 φίλους μου (που αν δεις λίγα μηνύματα πίσω είπα πως αυτό είναι δικαίωμα του καθενός και καλά κάνει!) και άλλο ο σύλλογος σαν σύλλογος δίνει internet επίσημα μέσω του awmn σε συνεργασία με έναν η 2 ISP!!! ε αν δεν μπορείτε να καταλάβετε αυτή την διαφορά.. επίσης και να μην ήταν προσπέρασες αυτό που είπα ότι οι ISP θα βρούν τρόπο να μας πατήσουν... (με καταγγελείες στην ΕΕΤΤ για το παραμικρό ίσως? συνηθησμένες είναι έτσι κιαλλιός ολόκληρα τμήματα έχουν γιαυτό τον λόγο) ... τέσπα τι να πω κάντε ότι καταλαβαίνετε


Άρα αν συνεργάζεσαι με κάποιον ISP σαν την pizza fan είσαι ΟΚ ενώ αν ΄συνεργάζεσαι σαν σύλλογος είκαι κακό...( βέβαια στην πρώτη περίπτωση μην ξεχνάμε ότι τα 80111χχχχχ τηλέφωνα τα εισπράττει ο ΟΤΕ που ουδεμία σχέση έχει με τον ISP...)

H EEXI που δίνει Internet (αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με...) πως και δεν την έχουν πατήσει???Το ίδιο μπορεί να πεί κανείς και για τα επιμελητήρια, δήμους, συλλόγους, (αφήνω έξω πανεπιστήμια κλπ. γιατί αυτά είναι ούτως ή άλλως δημόσια..) αλλά κάποια ιδιωτικά εκπαιδευτήρια???

Μην τρελλαινόμαστε... αν δεν παίζουν λεφτά στην μέση δεν νομίζω οτι μπορεί να σου πεί κάποιος κάτι... αλλά αν δεν ισχύει αυτό που λέω το συζητάω...

Ξαναλέω το ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΟ (=ΜΗ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟ) σενάριο... ο σύλλογος δίνει πρόσβαση στο internet στα μέλη του... χωρίς πληρωμή... χωρίς εγγυησεις...

Τι γίνεται?

@rg!

----------


## papashark

> Εγώ πάντως άλλαξα γνώμη. Μακάρι ο σύλλογος να αρχίσει να μοιράζει κεντρικά Internet στα μέλη του.


Σε πρόλαβα, το ανακοίνωσα πρώτος, άρα σου έφαγα την ιδέα, την δόξα, και φυσικά τα 100€ κέρδος ανά νέο μέλος του συλλόγου  ::

----------


## blizardbill

> Τελος η λογικη που ξεκινησε το awmn(αν και δεν ειμαι και απο τους πολυ παλιους) δεν ηταν για να υπαρχει μια επικοινωνια μεταξυ ανθρωπων??Αυτα ειχα να πω και με δυσαρεστουν καποιοι με τον τροπο που σκεφτονται.


Καταρχήν όταν ξεκίναγε το awmn ήταν την εποχή που πληρώναμε τα κέρατά μας στο ΕΠΑΚ του Οτε, και λίγο πριν να βρούμε την καλύτερη με διαφορά λύση μέχρι τότε, για ιντερνέτ... το Gprs και τα κινητά τηλέφωνα. !!!!!!!!
(Σοβαρά παιδιά, πριν 2 χρόνια αυτό ήταν ότι καλύτερο είχαμε στο Ελλάδα)

Οπότε δεν είναι δυνατόν να μην είχαν τα παιδιά που το ξεκίναγαν στο μυαλό τους και το ιντερνετ μεταξύ των άλλων.
Με κάποιο τρόπο, θέλανε να σπάσουνε αυτή τη ξεφτίλα που υπήρχε τότε, και να πιέσουνε ή να πετύχουνε ένα καλύτερο , φτηνότερο και μη εξαρτώμενο από συμφέροντα δίκτυο..
Τίποτα δεν αποκλείστηκε… κανείς δεν δεσμευτικέ ότι όλα τα τηλέφωνα θα γίνονται μέσο του δικτύου του Οτε πχ, ή ότι το ιντερνέτ θα περνάει μόνο από τις γραμμές του ΟΤΕ και όχι από το δικό μας δίκτυο.
Όλα ήταν και είναι ανοιχτά, και εφόσον έρθει ο καιρός που μπορούν να πραγματοποιηθούν χωρίς τεράστιες δυσκολίες, πρέπει απλά να γίνουν.




> ρομαντικά δεν τα βλέπει αυτός που είναι στο παιχνίδι και ξέρει τι θα συμβεί.. ρομαντικά τα βλέπει αυτός που φαντάζεται φτηνό ίντερνετ καλούδια και όμορφα πράγματα ενώ στην πραγματικότητα απλά αυτό θα είναι η καταστροφή του AWMN...


Ρομαντικό σε είπα γιατί νομίζεις ότι μπορείς να κρατήσεις την αθωότητα για πάντα ...να μπαίνουν όλοι στο awmn καθαρά και μόνο για την πλάκα τους και τις γνώσεις . (άντε και κανά dc το πολύ) .
Απλά δεν γίνεται … η ζωή προχωράει και τα πράγματα αλλάζουν.
Όταν δοθεί η δυνατότητα και για κάτι άλλο , και λυθούν τα προβλήματα που αυτό φέρνει, απλά θα γίνει με τον ένα η τον άλλο τρόπο … η αντίσταση είναι καθαρά ρομαντική αντίληψη, και καταδικασμένη.
Δεν έχουμε το μονοπώλιο του αέρα για να αποφασίζουμε μόνοι μας… είμαστε καταδικασμένοι να ακολουθήσουμε τις νέα δυνατότητες που εμφανίζονται, όσο πιο οργανωμένα και όσο πιο σωστά γίνεται.

----------


## craven

> Άρα αν συνεργάζεσαι με κάποιον ISP σαν την pizza fan είσαι ΟΚ ενώ αν ΄συνεργάζεσαι σαν σύλλογος είκαι κακό...


Η απάντηση είναι προφανέστατη... ο ISP δίνει internet μέσα απ το δίκτυο της pizzafan?  ::  είναι σαν ο σύλλογος να λέει κάναμε συμφωνία με τον τάδε provider για φτηνότερο internet ΑΠ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ ΤΟΥ.. 
Πως συνδιάζεις το παραπάνω με το ότι μιλάμε για internet ΜΕΣΩ του δικτύου του AWMN (σαν να λέγαμε μέσω του δικτύου της pizzafan  ::  ) δεν το καταλαβαίνω  :: 




> H EEXI που δίνει Internet (αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με...) πως και δεν την έχουν πατήσει???Το ίδιο μπορεί να πεί κανείς και για τα επιμελητήρια....


Όλα αυτά λειτουργούν σαν ISP με δικό τους bandwidth με τις ανάλογες άδειες και χωρίς να μπλέκοντε ασύρματα δίκτυα στην μέση... α ναι επίσης και η ΕΕΧΙ χρεώνει την dialup συνδρομή και μάλιστα ακριβά... (120 ευρώ τον χρόνο η 70 το εξάμηνο + την εγγραφή στον σύλλογο της.. με 10 ευρώ παίρνεις συνδρομή και σε ISP) Επίσης στον ενγχείρημα της τότε πριν 10 χρόνια για να δώσει τσάμπα internet με το γνωστό toolbar με τις διαφημίσεις... θυμάμαι κάτι μηνύσεις που είχε φάει από ΟΤΕ και τις συζητούσαμε τότε.. μάντεψε γιατί?... για αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό  :: 
Το επιμελητήριο επίσης έχει ΒΑΡΒΑΤΗ συνδρομή (πληρώνει ο αδερφός μου και ξέρω)... δίνει όπως λές και εσύ internet στα μέλη αλλά μπορείς να συγκρίνεις μια δημόσια υπηρεσία ή ένα πανεπιστήμιο με το AWMN?!? τι σχέση έχουν οι δήμοι τα επιμελητήρια και οι δημόσιες σχολές κτλ με το AWMN? μια ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία που ούτε άδεια ISP έχει αλλά θα το παίξει μεταπωλητής υπηρεσιών παράνομα από το ασύρματο δίκτυο των χρηστών της?




> Μην τρελλαινόμαστε... αν δεν παίζουν λεφτά στην μέση δεν νομίζω οτι μπορεί να σου πεί κάποιος κάτι... αλλά αν δεν ισχύει αυτό που λέω το συζητάω...


Και 10 ευρώ να χάσει ο ΟΤΕ ή οι ISP θεωρείς ότι δεν παίζουν λεφτά στην μέση? ξανασκέψου το καλύτερα  :: 




> Ξαναλέω το ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΟ (=ΜΗ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟ) σενάριο... ο σύλλογος δίνει πρόσβαση στο internet στα μέλη του... χωρίς πληρωμή... χωρίς εγγυησεις...
> 
> Τι γίνεται?


Με φανταστικά σενάρια... μπορεί να μας δώσουν internet οι εξωγήινοι... τα πραγματικά σενάρια μας ενδιαφέρουν.

----------


## papashark

Παρότι θεωρώ κουτό το να απαντώ για πράγματα που αφορούν το awmn σε έναν άνρθωπο που δεν έχει πραγματική σχέση με το awmn, θα κάνω 2 σχόλια :




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jungle traveller
> 
> Τελος η λογικη που ξεκινησε το awmn(αν και δεν ειμαι και απο τους πολυ παλιους) δεν ηταν για να υπαρχει μια επικοινωνια μεταξυ ανθρωπων??Αυτα ειχα να πω και με δυσαρεστουν καποιοι με τον τροπο που σκεφτονται.
> 
> 
> Καταρχήν όταν ξεκίναγε το awmn ήταν την εποχή που πληρώναμε τα κέρατά μας στο ΕΠΑΚ του Οτε, και λίγο πριν να βρούμε την καλύτερη με διαφορά λύση μέχρι τότε, για ιντερνέτ... το Gprs και τα κινητά τηλέφωνα. !!!!!!!!
> (Σοβαρά παιδιά, πριν 2 χρόνια αυτό ήταν ότι καλύτερο είχαμε στο Ελλάδα)
> 
> Οπότε δεν είναι δυνατόν να μην είχαν τα παιδιά που το ξεκίναγαν στο μυαλό τους και το ιντερνετ μεταξύ των άλλων.
> ...


Στα 3 χρόνια που κρατά αυτή η ιστορία, πάρα πολλά από αυτά που λέγαμε αλλάξαμε. Μάθαμε καινούργια πράγματα, αποκτήσαμε εμπειρίες, είδαμε την διαφορά μεταξύ πράξης και θεωρείας.

Ακόμα θυμάμαι εμένα και τον dti να παρακαλάμε τον zerocool να σταματήσει να μοιράζει το 1 από τα 2mbit γραμμή που είχε γιατί έκανε κακό στην ανάπτυξη του δικτύου. Ο zerocool είχε clients στο ΑΡ του από 10+ χιλιόμετρα, αλλά τελικά σταμάτησε. Αμέσως ξεκίνησε ο dti να μοιράζει την 256 γραμμή της intraconnect. Χρήσιμο θα ήταν να μας έλεγε πόσοι από τους τότε πελάτες του έγιναν ΒΒ κόμβοι, πόσοι χάθηκαν, πόσοι δεν γράφουν στο φόρουμ, πόσοι προσφέρουν κάτι παραπάνω στην κοινότητα εκτός από το να ανεβάζουν το σύνολο των shares.

Tότε (πριν 2-3 χρόνια) είμασταν ρομαντικοί, τώρα πρέπει να είμαστε ρεαλιστές.




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από craven
> 
> ρομαντικά δεν τα βλέπει αυτός που είναι στο παιχνίδι και ξέρει τι θα συμβεί.. ρομαντικά τα βλέπει αυτός που φαντάζεται φτηνό ίντερνετ καλούδια και όμορφα πράγματα ενώ στην πραγματικότητα απλά αυτό θα είναι η καταστροφή του AWMN...
> 
> 
> Ρομαντικό σε είπα γιατί νομίζεις ότι μπορείς να κρατήσεις την αθωότητα για πάντα ...να μπαίνουν όλοι στο awmn καθαρά και μόνο για την πλάκα τους και τις γνώσεις . (άντε και κανά dc το πολύ) .
> Απλά δεν γίνεται … η ζωή προχωράει και τα πράγματα αλλάζουν.
> Όταν δοθεί η δυνατότητα και για κάτι άλλο , και λυθούν τα προβλήματα που αυτό φέρνει, απλά θα γίνει με τον ένα η τον άλλο τρόπο … η αντίσταση είναι καθαρά ρομαντική αντίληψη, και καταδικασμένη.
> Δεν έχουμε το μονοπώλιο του αέρα για να αποφασίζουμε μόνοι μας… είμαστε καταδικασμένοι να ακολουθήσουμε τις νέα δυνατότητες που εμφανίζονται, όσο πιο οργανωμένα και όσο πιο σωστά γίνεται.


Άλλο να να μην μπορείς να κρατήσεις την "αθωότητα", και άλλο να γίνεσε άλλος mauve και να κάνεις το παν για να επαληθεύσης τις προβλέψεις σου.

Έχει σημαντική διαφορά το να προσπαθούμε να κρατήσουμε το δίκτυο με κόσμο για το δίκτυο, και να προσπαθούμε να βάλουμε όλη την πλέμπα μέσα και να μην μας νοίαζει το δίκτυο....


Θα ήθελα όλους αυτούς που υποστηρίζουν να γίνουμε ΙSP (γιατί αυτό λένε στην ουσία), να μας πουν τα θετικά που θα αποκομίσουμε και ως άτομα, και ως δίκτυο.

----------


## Achille

> Σε πρόλαβα, το ανακοίνωσα πρώτος, άρα σου έφαγα την ιδέα, την δόξα, και φυσικά τα 100€ κέρδος ανά νέο μέλος του συλλόγου


Έχω τις κασσέτες όμως... θα λάβεις την πρέπουσα απάντηση σε άλλους χώρους  ::

----------


## blizardbill

> Παρότι θεωρώ κουτό το να απαντώ για πράγματα που αφορούν το awmn σε έναν άνρθωπο που δεν έχει πραγματική σχέση με το awmn, θα κάνω 2 σχόλια :


Γκόμενα είναι το awmn για να έχεις πραγματική σχέση μαζί της? 
Είμαι απλά συνδεδεμένος στο δίκτυο , γουστάρω την ιδέα και δεν νιώθω ότι υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που μπορώ να κάνω να κάνω για να προχωρήσω την σχέση μου με το awmn στο επόμενο επίπεδο. 




> Στα 3 χρόνια που κρατά αυτή η ιστορία, πάρα πολλά από αυτά που λέγαμε αλλάξαμε. Μάθαμε καινούργια πράγματα, αποκτήσαμε εμπειρίες, είδαμε την διαφορά μεταξύ πράξης και θεωρείας.


Έχεις δίκιο, και τα προβλήματα ίσως να είναι πολλά και να μην τα βλέπω.
Αλλά στην ουσία τίποτα δεν άλλαξε νομίζω.
Ποτέ δεν είχαμε αποκλείσει πχ την δυνατότητα να περνάει τηλέφωνο μέσο του δικτύου... αν κάποτε μπορέσουμε να βάλουμε voip, να συνεργαστούμε με κάποιον παροχέα και να κάνουμε τηλέφωνα σε όλο τον κόσμο, θα γίνει.
Αν κάποτε μπορέσουμε να συνεργαστούμε με κάποιον παροχέα ιντερνετ, πάλι θα γίνει.
Δεν είμαστε δεσμευμένοι στον Οτε για τίποτα(ούτε τηλέφωνα ούτε ιντερνετ, ούτε video streaming στο μέλλον) , ούτε έχουμε κανένα δίκτυο κλειστό που δεν βγαίνει παραέξω και δεν ανταλάσει δεδομένα με εταιρίες γενικά και απόλυτα . 
Απλά όλα θέλουν την κατάλληλη στιγμή για να γίνουν, ώστε να είναι προς όφελος των πολλών.




> Έχει σημαντική διαφορά το να προσπαθούμε να κρατήσουμε το δίκτυο με κόσμο για το δίκτυο, και να προσπαθούμε να βάλουμε όλη την πλέμπα μέσα και να μην μας νοίαζει το δίκτυο....
> Θα ήθελα όλους αυτούς που υποστηρίζουν να γίνουμε ΙSP (γιατί αυτό λένε στην ουσία), να μας πουν τα θετικά που θα αποκομίσουμε και ως άτομα, και ως δίκτυο.


Δεν θα γίνουμε ISP... είμαστε κάτι σαν ΟΤΕ, και θα συνεργαζόμαστε με τον ISP όπως συνεργάζεται ο ΟΤΕ.
Γιατί απλά έχουμε δικό μας δίκτυο, και δεν χρειάζεται να τα σκάμε σε αυτό του ΟΤΕ για πάντα.
(και σε τηλέφωνα, και σε ιντερνετ και παντού, όταν έρθει ο καιρός και το αντέχουμε)

Την πλέμπα μπορούμε να την ελέγξουμε τώρα που έχουμε το πάνω χέρι, ή να μείνουμε ρομαντικοί και να μην κάνουμε τίποτα.
Αλλά αν δεν κάνουμε τίποτα, επειδή η δυνατότητες όλο και θα αυξάνονται, και ο αέρας παραμένει ελεύθερος, απλά θα μένουμε πίσω και θα χάσουμε την ευκαιρία να είμαστε ενωμένοι και οργανωμένοι όλοι.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Δεν θα γίνουμε ISP... είμαστε κάτι σαν ΟΤΕ, και θα συνεργαζόμαστε με τον ISP όπως συνεργάζεται ο ΟΤΕ.


Γιατί δεν μιλάς μόνο για τον εαυτό σου και μας βάζεις όλους μέσα στα ονειρά σου;

Πραγματικά μου φαίνεται αστείο...  ::

----------


## blizardbill

Τι όνειρα βρε.. ένα δίκτυο είμαστε καθαρά πρακτικά.
Το δίκτυο δεν έχει περιορισμούς και απαγορεύσεις από μόνο του... όπως με το δίκτυο του Οτε μπορεί να κάνεις τα πάντα , έτσι και με το δικό μας μπορούμε να κάνουμε τα πάντα.

Και τηλέφωνα, και ιντερνετ, και video streaming, και τα πάντα μέσα είναι, όταν έρθει η κατάλληλη ώρα και το αντέχουμε.
Αν δεν απαγορεύετε κάτι, είναι θέμα χρόνου και συνθηκών για να το αποφασίσουμε και να το κάνουμε σωστά και οργανωμένα.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Παρότι θεωρώ κουτό το να απαντώ για πράγματα που αφορούν το awmn σε έναν άνρθωπο που δεν έχει πραγματική σχέση με το awmn, θα κάνω 2 σχόλια :
> 
> 
> *Γκόμενα είναι το awmn για να έχεις πραγματική σχέση μαζί της?* 
> Είμαι απλά συνδεδεμένος στο δίκτυο , γουστάρω την ιδέα και δεν νιώθω ότι υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που μπορώ να κάνω να κάνω για να προχωρήσω την σχέση μου με το awmn στο επόμενο επίπεδο. 
> .


Eλα βρε Blizzardbill, ούτε κεραία δεν έχεις στήσει, ούτε ένα τεχνικό ποστ δεν έχεις, όλο κριτική είσαι. 

Συνδεδεμένος στον αδερφό σου είναι, που εκείνος έχει σχέση με το awmn....

Δεν έχεις ιδέα περί awmn πέραν τις κριτικής, μην μας τρελαίνεις τώρα....


Και φαίνετε το ότι δεν έχεις ιδέα, γιατί *ναι, το awmn είναι γκόμενα*.

Είμαστε τρελλαμένοι μαζί της, μας σέρνει από την μύτη, μας κάνει τσαλιμάκια, μας σπάει τα νεύρα, μας πληγώνει, αλλά όταν είναι στα καλά της μας απογειώνει, μας εξιτάρει, μας ιδωνίζει, μας γεμίζει τα κενά μας, μας δίνει διέξοδα στην καθημερινότητα, λόγο να ζούμε αύριο, να κοιμόμαστε με τα προβλήματα της σχέσης, να ονειρευόμαστε την νύχτα λινκ, και το πρωί να σηκωνόμαστε και να σκεφτόμαστε πως θα κάνουμε νέο λινκ,νέα υπηρεσία, νέο flame ....

Γιατί το σωστό χόμπυ είναι όντως σαν την γκόμενα, κάτι που εσύ προφανώς δεν έχεις νιώσει για το awmn για να το αγαπήσεις όπως εμείς, και δεν θα το νιώσεις ποτέ....

----------


## Acinonyx

> Τι όνειρα βρε.. ένα δίκτυο είμαστε καθαρά πρακτικά.
> Το δίκτυο δεν έχει περιορισμούς και απαγορεύσεις από μόνο του... όπως με το δίκτυο του Οτε μπορεί να κάνεις τα πάντα , έτσι και με το δικό μας μπορούμε να κάνουμε τα πάντα.
> 
> Και τηλέφωνα, και ιντερνετ, και video streaming, και τα πάντα μέσα είναι, όταν έρθει η κατάλληλη ώρα και το αντέχουμε.
> Αν δεν απαγορεύετε κάτι, είναι θέμα χρόνου και συνθηκών για να το αποφασίσουμε και να το κάνουμε σωστά και οργανωμένα.


Θα σου κάνω μία απλή ερώτηση για να καταλάβεις ακριβως πως αισθάνομαι για το θέμα..

Έχεις ένα κόμβο στο AWMN και είμαστε συνδεδεμένοι. Έχεις βάλει κόπο, χρήμα, μεράκι, χρόνο.

Και κάποια στιγμή έρχομαι εγώ και σου λέω: "Προκειται να κάνω ενέργειες για να χρησιμοποιω τον κόμβο σου για να πουλάω internet προς πελάτες μου. Δε στο ζηταω. Θα το κάνεις και μάλιστα τζάμπα γιατί έτσι έχει αποφασίσει η πλειοψηφεία μου. Επισης θέλω να υπάρχει όσο το δυνατόν αδιάλειπτη λειτουργία στον κομβο σου". 

Ξέρεις πως το ονομάζω αυτό; ΘΡΑΣΟΣ! Ήδη σου λέω μου φαινεται αστεία μόνο η σκέψη...  :: 

Αλλά εγώ δεν σου λέω όχι.. Μπορείς να κάνεις ότι θελεις. Πραγματοποίησε τα ονειρά σου. Εγώ δεν θα είμαι όμως μέσα σε αυτά.. Και πιστευω δεν θα σε νοιάξει κιολας.. Ευτυχώς διατηρώ την πολυτέλεια να μπορω να δραπετεύσω ανά πάσα στιγμή.  ::

----------


## blizardbill

Αν γίνει έτσι είναι άσχημο... δεν πρέπει ο κάθε Isp να απαιτεί δεν ξέρω τι για να πουλήσει.

Αν αγοράζουμε όλοι μαζί bandwith από ένα Isp , και απλά να το μοιραζόμαστε μέσο του δικού μας δικτύου, με δικιά μας ευθήνη ?
Τώρα αγοράζουμε ο καθένας ξεχωριστά από τους Isp, και το παίρνουμε μέσο ΟΤΕ πληρώνοντας κερατιάτικα για το δικό του δίκτυο.

Δεν λέω ότι είμαστε σίγουρα έτοιμοι να το κάνουμε... θέματα σταθερότητας και ασφάλειας υπάρχουν, μεταξύ άλλων, ενώ οι κόμβοι είναι ερασιτεχνικοί και σίγουρα δεν γίνεται να εγγυηθούν τίποτα .
Σου φαίνεται άσχημο αυτό ? δεν θα γίνει κάποτε, όταν οι συνθήκες είναι σωστές? 
Πάντα θα μοιράζει ιντερνέτ ο Οτε ή επαγγελματικά δίκτυα ? δεν θα μπορεί ποτέ το δικό μας να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο ?




> Eλα βρε Blizzardbill, ούτε κεραία δεν έχεις στήσει, ούτε ένα τεχνικό ποστ δεν έχεις, όλο κριτική είσαι. 
> Συνδεδεμένος στον αδερφό σου είναι, που εκείνος έχει σχέση με το awmn....


Ψοφάς να ασχολείστε με το τι κάνει ο άλλος.. άντε να στα πω να λοιπόν.
Όταν ήθελα να ασχοληθώ με το awmn, δεν υπήρχε κανείς κοντά στο στίγμα μας, και το άφησα περιμένοντας κίνηση.
Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν παρακολουθούσα και με ενδιέφερε πάντα .
Μετά ήρθε ο Σωτήρης από το στρατό, είχε χρόνο και πολλές γνώσεις οπότε τα έκανε όλα αυτός.
Έχασα λοιπόν ένα κομμάτι όπως λες , και τα λίγα που ήξερα ήταν βασικά και σχεδόν άχρηστα για όλους ώστε να τα γράφω στο forum.

Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν έχω σχέση με το awmn, ούτε με κάνει να μην έχω γνώμη για το δίκτυο γενικά.
Δεν έχω για τα περισσότερα καθαρά τεχνικά θέματα, αλλά σε όλα τα υπόλοιπα θα εκφράζω την γνώμη μου κανονικότατα, και ας μην σου αρέσει αυτό.

----------


## sotiris

> Αν αγοράζουμε όλοι μαζί bandwith από ένα Isp , και απλά να το μοιραζόμαστε μέσο του δικού μας δικτύου, με δικιά μας ευθήνη ?
> Όπως αγοράζουμε ο καθένας ξεχωριστά τώρα από τους Isp, και το παίρνουμε μέσο ΟΤΕ πληρώνοντας κερατιάτικα για το δικό του δίκτυο.


Ας αναλαβει λοιπον ο συλλογος την αγορα 10-15 ADSL και να τις μοιραζει αφιλοκερδως στα μελη του (γιατι στα μη μελη του θα εχει καποιο προβλημα να κανει το μοιρασμα), και οποιος θελει ας χρησιμοποιει την adsl του συλλογου, και οποιος δεν θελει ας χρησιμοποιει την δικια του.

Δεν νομιζω οτι απαγορευεται αυτο.

Δεν καταλαβαινω ομως γιατι να αγορασουμε ολοι μαζι το BW και οχι ο συλλογος που [ισως] θελει (δεν εχει παρει θεση νομιζω) να δωσει αυτη την παροχη στα μελη του.

Ας υπολογισει λοιπον στον προυπολογισμο του και το εξοδο της adsl.

----------


## dimitriss

Δε θα πω αν θέλω ή όχι να μπλέξει το δίκτυο σε "ρόλο" ISP, απλά τα λόγια όσων ειναι εναντίων αυτού μου έφεραν στη μνήμη μου ένα post από πέριση τον Οκτώμβρη με θέμα τον proxy μελων του συλλόγου και τη διάθεση BW σε μέλη αυτού. 




> Δημοσιεύθηκε: Σαβ Οκτ 02, 2004 1:17 pm
> Θέμα δημοσίευσης: Επιτέλους μπράβο!!!Αξίζει τελικά να είσαι μέλος στο σύλλογο
> 
> Τελευταία οι proxy των **** και **** κλίδωσαν και πλέον πρόσβαση έχουν μόνο τα μέλη του συλλόγου. 
> Περιττό να σας πώ οτι όλα πλέον πάνε ΣΦΑΙΡΑ!!! 
> *Να ένας σοβαρός λόγος για να γίνει κάποιος μέλος*. 
> *Νομίζω 50 ευρώ το χρόνο για να έχεις τόσα γκάζια είναι πολύ καλά και τα χρήματα πιάνουν τόπο με το παραπάνω. 
> Όσοι δέν έχετε γίνει ακόμα μέλη σας λέω μην το σκέφτεστε καθόλου. 
> Στο μήνα πάει περίπου 4 ευρώ εντελώς αστείο ποσό για τέτοια υπηρεσία. 
> ...


θεωρώ λοιπον, ότι οι φόβοι που εκφράζουν έχουν να κάνουν με το φόβο ότι τετοια φαινόμενα θα αυξηθούν κατακόρυφα.

_Σημ. οπως αναφέρει και ο ενας από τους δυο ιδιοκτητες των proxy, για τους οποίους ο λόγος γίνετε παραπάνω, σε επόμενο post του δεν ειναι προσφορά του συλλόγου αλλά προσφορά των μελλών αυτών. Προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων _

----------


## enaon

Ρε παιδιά, έχει δύο όψεις αυτό το νόμισμα, και εξαρτώνται από τον χρόνο που είσαι εδώ και το παρατηρείς ( όχι μόνο δηλαδή, αλλά λέμε) 

Από την μία λογικό να θέλουμε να είμαστε όπως ήμαστε για πάντα. Από την άλλη, υπάρχουμε γιατί ο ΟΤΕ είναι ακριβός. Αν πριν 3 χρόνια ο ΟΤΕ είχε τιμές αντίστοιχες με την EU, δεν θα υπήρχαμε, απλά. Οι περιοχές που αναπτύχθηκαν γρήγορα, ήταν εκείνες στις οποίες κάποιος μοίραζε inet. ¨Όχι γιατί οι υπόλοιποι ήταν φραγοφονιάδες, αλλά επειδή δεν μπορούσαν όλοι όπως θα θυμάστε να βάλουν dsl πριν 2 χρόνια πχ.

Μερικά points γιατί χανόμαστε.
*Ο διαμοιρασμός inet από ένα κόμβο προς άλλους, έστω και χωρίς οικονομικό αντάλλαγμα, είναι αθέμιτος ανταγωνισμός. (παράνομο δηλαδή)
*Η μεταφορά λογισμικού του οποίου δεν έχουμε άδεια χρήσης, είναι παράνομη ( πάει και το dc)
*H παροχή σελίδων ινετ μέσα από το awmn, είναι παράνομη. (πάνε και τα mirrors)

..Βασικά για να μην κουραζόμαστε πολύ, ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ κάνουμε μεμονωμένα και ατομικά στο awmn, που έχει σχέση με το inet, είναι κακό. 

Τώρα, σε αντίθεση με παλιά, υπάρχει και το συλλογικό. Ο σύλλογος (μη κερδοσκοπικό σωματείο)μπορεί να πάρει inet και να το δώσει στα μέλη του. Νομικά και τεχνικά προβλήματα πολλά, αλλά μην το ψάχνουμε πολύ γιατί το χαζεύουμε. Είναι σαν να λέμε ότι επειδή είναι δύσκολο να το κάνουμε νομότυπα, ας το κάνουμε παράνομα και ας λέμε ότι δεν το ξέραμε.

Τέλος, να πω ότι καταλαβαίνω εκείνον που έδωσε 500-1500 ευρώ, και τώρα λέει, αν πάει περίεργα το θέμα φεύγω. Από την άλλη καταλαβαίνω και εκείνον που δίνοντας 10000-15000 ευρώ, λέει δεν τα έδωσα για να κάνετε την πλάκα σας, τα έδωσα για να μείνει κάτι. Αν συνεχίσουμε να κάνουμε τις πάπιες για να μην ενοχλούμε για να μην μας ενοχλήσουν, θα έρθει το Πασχα, και θα μείνουν μόνο τα πούπουλα μας. 

Και τέλος πάντων, αν δεν θέλουμε inet( το dc inet είναι, μην μπερδευόμαστε), τηλεφωνία θέλουμε? Να ξέρουμε να μην παιδευόμαστε άδικα δηλαδή.

----------


## dti

> Ακόμα θυμάμαι εμένα και τον dti να παρακαλάμε τον zerocool να σταματήσει να μοιράζει το 1 από τα 2mbit γραμμή που είχε γιατί έκανε κακό στην ανάπτυξη του δικτύου. Ο zerocool είχε clients στο ΑΡ του από 10+ χιλιόμετρα, αλλά τελικά σταμάτησε. Αμέσως ξεκίνησε ο dti να μοιράζει την 256 γραμμή της intraconnect. Χρήσιμο θα ήταν να μας έλεγε πόσοι από τους τότε πελάτες του έγιναν ΒΒ κόμβοι, πόσοι χάθηκαν, πόσοι δεν γράφουν στο φόρουμ, πόσοι προσφέρουν κάτι παραπάνω στην κοινότητα εκτός από το να ανεβάζουν το σύνολο των shares.


Δεν τα θυμασαι και τόσο καλά... O zero1 ήταν όχι ο zerocool (αυτός είναι άλλος και μάλιστα κάπου τον έχει πάρει το μάτι μου στο δίκτυο...).

Όσο για αυτούς που κάποτε ήταν ευχαριστημένοι με την 256άρα της intraconnect που μοίραζα, θα πω μερικά μόνο ονόματα και θα καταλάβεις κι εσύ και αρκετοί ακόμη γιατί άνθησε το awmn από τα μέρη μας. 
Έχουμε και λέμε κατ' αλφαβητική σειρά: achille (είχε κάνει και δήλωση οτι τώρα που έχει και τσάμπα internet και δεν θα πληρώνει 60.000 δρχ. τηλέφωνο το δίμηνο, τί άλλο θέλει  ::  ), bakolaz, Ernest0x, jabarlee, Level1, On Air, Mick Flemm, m0bius, tripkaos, undertaker, xbelis, είναι μερικοί μόνο από αυτούς που κατά καιρούς βολεύθηκαν με την dsl μου.
Άλλοι παλιά άλλοι πιο πρόσφατα ή μέχρι και σήμερα. Άλλοι μέχρι να αποκτήσουν τη δική τους adsl (ή tunnel  :: ) άλλοι περιστασιακά όποτε είχαν ανάγκη πρόσβασης κι άλλοι συστηματικά...
Όλοι ήταν και είναι καλοδεχούμενοι υπό συγκεκριμένους όρους (όχι P2P, λίγα ως καθόλου online παιχνίδια, κλπ.).
Όποιος συμφωνεί είναι ελεύθερος να αποφασίσει αν θέλει να συμβάλει στο κόστος της γραμμής, ή όχι. Πόσοι και ποιοι το κάνουν; Εδώ είναι που θα εκπλαγείτε... 

Επιμένω οτι το Internet είναι απλά μία ακόμη υπηρεσία (άλλωστε υπάρχει σαν υπηρεσία και στο http://www.awmn/sevices/ ) όπως είναι το voip ή οτιδήποτε άλλο περνάει από τους κόμβους μας και ΔΕΝ ελέγχουμε.
Πώς λοιπόν βγαίνουν κάποιοι και λένε οτι θα κατεβάσουν τους κόμβους τους αν περάσει internet που θα μοιράζεται στο υπόλοιπο awmn; 
Πώς λοιπόν κάποιοι θα παρακολουθήσουν το τί θα περάσει από τον κόμβο τους, όταν οι ίδιοι θίχθηκαν από αυτά που ανακοίνωσε οτι ΘΑ κάνει (...ΑΝ μπορέσει με τις γνώσεις που διαθέτει ο MAuVE... λέω εγώ...).
Η υποκρισία σε όλο το μεγαλείο της!

----------


## mindfox

> Οι περιοχές που αναπτύχθηκαν γρήγορα, ήταν εκείνες στις οποίες κάποιος μοίραζε inet. ¨Όχι γιατί οι υπόλοιποι ήταν φραγοφονιάδες, αλλά επειδή δεν μπορούσαν όλοι όπως θα θυμάστε να βάλουν dsl πριν 2 χρόνια πχ.


Σωτήρη δεν το νομίζω. Σε χρόνο "μηδέν" εξαφανίστηκαν με την ίδια ταχύτητα που εμφανίστηκαν οι κόμβοι που ήταν "γύρω-γύρω" (αν μπορείς να το πεις έτσι, αφού αν θυμάμαι καλά, υπήρχαν links 10-12χλμ, για να υπάρχει απευθείας "internetoleechάρισμα"), εκτός από ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις.
Οι εξαιρέσεις αυτές είναι άνθρωποι που πραγματικά είχαν (και έχουν ακόμα ελπίζω) μεράκι για επικοινωνία γενικότερα.
Όντως στα πρώτα του βήματα το AWMN (δεν ήμουν δυστυχώς από τόσο παλιά μαζί του) η "μοιρασιά" του Internet ήταν "κράχτης".
Ένας κράχτης που πολύ γρήγορα "έδειξε" τα αποτελέσματά του.
Στο κλικοmeeting (ή μήπως να το πω "πυρηνοmeeting) που είχαμε στη "Φλόγα", διατυπώθηκαν αυτά και εκφράστηκαν οι ανησυχίες μας.

Όπως όλοι συμφωνούμε, οι εποχές δεν είναι ίδιες. Αλλάζουν.
Σήμερα λοιπόν, το AWMN έχει αποκτήσει κάποια μικρή φήμη (καλή ή κακή, δεν το εξετάζω) οπότε και είναι γνωστό με τον έναν ή με τον άλλον τρόπο.





> Μερικά points γιατί χανόμαστε.
> *Ο διαμοιρασμός inet από ένα κόμβο προς άλλους, έστω και χωρίς οικονομικό αντάλλαγμα, είναι αθέμιτος ανταγωνισμός. (παράνομο δηλαδή)
> *Η μεταφορά λογισμικού του οποίου δεν έχουμε άδεια χρήσης, είναι παράνομη ( πάει και το dc)
> *H παροχή σελίδων ινετ μέσα από το awmn, είναι παράνομη. (πάνε και τα mirrors)


* Δεν είναι παράνομο, δεν προβλέπεται από τη σύμβαση που έχεις κάνει με τον ISP. Τώρα, για δικούς τους λόγους, μέχρι τώρα κάνουν τα "Στραβά μάτια". Αυτό που θα μπορούσαν άμεσα να κάνουν σαν αρχική αντίδραση, είναι να σου διακόψουν τη συνδρομή σου, θεωρώντας ότι με τις κινήσεις σου, προχώρησες σε μονομερή παραβίαση των όρων αυτής.
Φυσικά, αν θέλουν να το προχωρήσουν, μπορούν να σου κάνουν μήνυση και να ασκήσουν όλα τα νόμιμα δικαιώματά τους, ζητώντας σου "τα ρέστα" από τις συνδρομές που έχασαν εξαιτίας της "κοινής χρήσης" που είχες εσύ με τη δικιά σου συνδρομή. Με λίγα λόγια: Απαίτηση πληρωμής διαφυγόντων κερδών.
Αν είναι επικίνδυνο για έναν (είναι αυτό που λέμε, παρά του μή έχοντος...) πόσο μάλλον ποιο επικίνδυνο είναι για ένα οργανωμένο σωματείο, σύλλογο, κλπ.

* Η διακίνηση δεν είναι παράνομη, η κατοχή είναι (εντάξει το τράβηξα από τα μαλλιά, αλλά καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ  ::  )

* Η παροχή σελίδων δεν είναι καθόλου μα καθόλου παράνομη. Εκτός αν περιέχει υλικό που είναι πνευματικό δικαίωμα του συγγραφέα.
Οι σελίδες που εκ των πραγμάτων ζητούν mirror, παραιτούνται των δικαιωμάτων τους που αφορούν την χωρίς έγγραφη παραχώρηση δημοσίευσης μέρους ή ολόκληρου του site τους.


Στα υπόλοιπα, θα διαφωνίσω.

Το ότι δεν αλλάζει κάτι προς μια κατεύθυνση που επιλεκτικά αποφύγαμε, δε σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει και στασιμότητα.

Συμφωνώ πως πρέπει να βρούμε και άλλες υπηρεσίες, πολλές από αυτές θα είναι σίγουρα με δεδομένα που έρχοντε από Internet μεριά.
Δεν είναι κακό αυτό.
Κακό είναι όμως να "γεμίσουμε" με τζαμπατζήδες. Σε παραπέμπω σε προηγούμενο μήνυμά μου, προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων στην ερμηνεία της λέξης "τζαμπατζήδες"


Αυτά (c)mindfox  ::

----------


## papashark

> Επιμένω οτι το Internet είναι απλά μία ακόμη υπηρεσία (άλλωστε υπάρχει σαν υπηρεσία και στο http://www.awmn/sevices/ ) όπως είναι το voip ή οτιδήποτε άλλο περνάει από τους κόμβους μας και ΔΕΝ ελέγχουμε.
> Πώς λοιπόν βγαίνουν κάποιοι και λένε οτι θα κατεβάσουν τους κόμβους τους αν περάσει internet που θα μοιράζεται στο υπόλοιπο awmn; 
> Πώς λοιπόν κάποιοι θα παρακολουθήσουν το τί θα περάσει από τον κόμβο τους, όταν οι ίδιοι θίχθηκαν από αυτά που ανακοίνωσε οτι ΘΑ κάνει (...ΑΝ μπορέσει με τις γνώσεις που διαθέτει ο MAuVE... λέω εγώ...).
> Η υποκρισία σε όλο το μεγαλείο της!


Άσχετα πράγματα μπλέχεις πάλι. Μπορείς να δεις τι πακέτο περνάει από τον κόμβο σου, χωρίς να δεις τι έχει μέσα. Έτσι μπορείς να δεις ότι περνάνε tunnels, χωρίς να δεις το περιεχόμενο, μπορείς να δεις ότι περνάνε στην 8080 σε proxy, χωρίς να βλέπεις τι έχει μέσα. Η μεγάλη διαφωνία που έχει η συντριπτικη πλειοψηφία με τον MAuVE είναι ότι εκείνος δήλωσε ότι θα βλέπει και τι έχει μέσα, μην κουβαλάς κιβώτια με όπλα....



Πως θα βγουν και θα το κάνουν ?

Όταν πιστέψουν ότι το δίκτυο απο ερασιτεχνικό μεταμορφώθηκε σε κάτι άλλο (πείτε το wisp, πείτε το δίκτυο κορμού ανταγωνιστικό του πΟΤΕ), απλά θα κατεβάσουν τον διακόπτη, θα γυρίσουν αλλού τα ifs, θα βάλουν firewall, και στην καλύτερη περίπτωση θα κάνουν νέο δίκτυο.

Οι κόμβοι τους είναι δική τους, και η τελική απόφαση είναι πάντα δική τους. Όταν ο σύλλογος ή μια μεγάλη ομάδα περάσει κάτι το οποίο αντιτιθωνται σε μεγάλο βαθμό, απλά θα αποχωρήσουν/σταματήσουν/διασπαστούν....

----------


## dti

> Όταν πιστέψουν ότι το δίκτυο απο ερασιτεχνικό μεταμορφώθηκε σε κάτι άλλο (πείτε το wisp, πείτε το δίκτυο κορμού ανταγωνιστικό του πΟΤΕ), απλά θα κατεβάσουν τον διακόπτη, θα γυρίσουν αλλού τα ifs, θα βάλουν firewall, και στην καλύτερη περίπτωση θα κάνουν νέο δίκτυο.
> 
> Οι κόμβοι τους είναι δική τους, και η τελική απόφαση είναι πάντα δική τους. Όταν ο σύλλογος ή μια μεγάλη ομάδα περάσει κάτι το οποίο αντιτιθωνται σε μεγάλο βαθμό, απλά θα αποχωρήσουν/σταματήσουν/διασπαστούν....


Ευσεβείς πόθοι για τους υπονομευτές της ιδέας του Συλλόγου...

----------


## papashark

> Ευσεβείς πόθοι για τους υπονομευτές της ιδέας του Συλλόγου...


Άσε, εγώ το έχω ξαναπεί, και θα το λέω, την διάσπαση θα την κάνουν οι συλλογικοί που θα πετάξουν έξω τους μη συλλογικούς (τώρα με τι θα μήνουν είναι άλλη ιστορία).

Τώρα μάλλον εσύ υπονομεύεις την ιδέα του συλλόγου, με λύσεις που θα αφήσουν εκτός δικτύου πάρα πολύ κόσμο, που μοναδικό σκοπό έχουν να σώσουν τον κ@λο μας, και να αφήσουμε απ' έξω όλους τους άλλους....

Κανένα επιχείρημα έχεις ? Η μόνο υπονόμευση των άλλων ?

----------


## blizardbill

> Οι κόμβοι τους είναι δική τους, και η τελική απόφαση είναι πάντα δική τους. Όταν ο σύλλογος ή μια μεγάλη ομάδα περάσει κάτι το οποίο αντιτιθωνται σε μεγάλο βαθμό, απλά θα αποχωρήσουν/σταματήσουν/διασπαστούν....


Mόνο ο Mauve έκανε κάτι τέτοιο, και υπήρχε τεράστια αντίθεση από πίσω ... δεν πρόκειται να φύγει κανείς επειδή χρησιμοποιήσαμε το δικό μας δίκτυο ωραία και προσεκτικά, για μεταφορά ιντερνετ ή φωνής, αντί να τα σκάμε για πάντα στον πΟΤΕ ...

----------


## papashark

Kαλά γράφε εσύ, εγώ άμα το κάνει ο σύλλογος, θα ακολουθήσω τον acynonix και τον vego, και θα πουλάω εγκαστάσεις στον κόσμο που θα έρθει να αγοράσει φθηνό ίντερνετ. Εάν δεν σας κλήσει η ΕΕΤΤ την άλλη μέρα το πρωί, σε 6 μήνες θα το κλείσετε μόνοι σας (γιατί εγώ θα έχω φύγει  ::  )

Το γέλιο είναι που κάποια μέλη του συλλόγου θα σηκώσουν είτε δικούς τους proxy, είτε ένα απλό Internet sharing, και θα έχουν όλοι μετά internet, όχι μόνο τα μέλη....  ::   ::

----------


## dti

> Στο κλικοmeeting (ή μήπως να το πω "πυρηνοmeeting) που είχαμε στη "Φλόγα", διατυπώθηκαν αυτά και εκφράστηκαν οι ανησυχίες μας.


Δεν ήταν στη "Φλόγα", στον "Άνεμο" ήταν (αν θυμάμαι καλά κι εγώ το καφέ...)




> * Δεν είναι παράνομο, δεν προβλέπεται από τη σύμβαση που έχεις κάνει με τον ISP. Τώρα, για δικούς τους λόγους, μέχρι τώρα κάνουν τα "Στραβά μάτια". Αυτό που θα μπορούσαν άμεσα να κάνουν σαν αρχική αντίδραση, είναι να σου διακόψουν τη συνδρομή σου, θεωρώντας ότι με τις κινήσεις σου, προχώρησες σε μονομερή παραβίαση των όρων αυτής.
> Φυσικά, αν θέλουν να το προχωρήσουν, μπορούν να σου κάνουν μήνυση και να ασκήσουν όλα τα νόμιμα δικαιώματά τους, ζητώντας σου "τα ρέστα" από τις συνδρομές που έχασαν εξαιτίας της "κοινής χρήσης" που είχες εσύ με τη δικιά σου συνδρομή. Με λίγα λόγια: Απαίτηση πληρωμής διαφυγόντων κερδών.
> Αν είναι επικίνδυνο για έναν (είναι αυτό που λέμε, παρά του μή έχοντος...) πόσο μάλλον ποιο επικίνδυνο είναι για ένα οργανωμένο σωματείο, σύλλογο, κλπ.


Από τη στιγμή που οι ίδιοι οι isp's έχουν ξεκινήσει και πουλάνε πλέον πακέτα με ασύρματο router πρέπει να έχουν πολύ μεγάλο θράσος για να απαιτούν ο κάθε αδαής που πέρνει αυτό το πακέτο να είναι σε θέση να ελέγχει την εγκατάστασή του και το δίκτυό του έτσι ώστε ακόμη και άθελά του να μην μοιράζει internet...
Και ρωτώ εγώ ποιά η διαφορά να έχει κάποια εταιρία /οργανισμός / σύλλογος μία adsl που θα τη μοιράζει μέσα στο ίδιο κτίριο σε 10, 20, 100 υπαλλήλους, μέλη ή και επισκέπτες (κάποιες εταιρίες χρηματοδοτήθηκαν και έστησαν hotspots για τους επισκέπτες τους...). Το μοίρασμα μπορεί να γίνεται ενσύρματα ή και ασύρματα μέσα στο ίδιο κτίριο, σε έναν ή περισσότερους ορόφους, ή και στο απέναντι κτίριο της ίδιας εταιρίας (ενσύρματα ή και ασύρματα αν υπάρχει οπτική επαφή...).
Κανείς δεν μπορεί να κατηγορήσει για αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό τον πελάτη του ISP. Αν ο ISP πιστεύει οτι κάνει κατάχρηση της γραμμής ο πελάτης του, μπορεί να καταγγείλει την σύμβαση και το πολύ πολύ να μη του την ανανεώσει, επιστρέφοντάς του το υπόλοιπο της συνδρομής...

Άραγε οι ISP's δεν ξέρουν οτι μοιράζεται πλέον η πλειοψηφία των adsl γραμμών; Βεβαίως και το γνωρίζουν και το ενθαρρύνουν μάλιστα αφού προωθούν πακέτα συνδρομών με adsl routers...
Μήπως η Vivodi όταν έκανε προσφορά στα μέλη του awmn δεν γνώριζε οτι κατά 99% θα μοιράζεται σε πολλούς κάθε σύνδεσή της με μέλος του awmn;
Απλά δεν ασχολούνται, με τρίχες που εμείς κάνουμε τριχιά...

Η χαμηλή διείσδυση του internet στην Ελλάδα πρέπει να αντιμετωπισθεί με πολλούς τρόπους. Δεν αρκεί να φθηνήνει η adsl. Πρέπει να αποκτήσει ο κόσμος ευρυζωνική κουλτούρα και αυτό είναι το πιο δύσκολο, όταν ακόμη κι εμείς που υποτίθεται οτι έχουμε αυτό το χαρακτηριστικό, κάνουμε το παν για να απομακρύνουμε νέο κόσμο από το να έλθει προς το awmn...

----------


## papashark

> Από τη στιγμή που οι ίδιοι οι isp's έχουν ξεκινήσει και πουλάνε πλέον πακέτα με ασύρματο router πρέπει να έχουν πολύ μεγάλο θράσος για να απαιτούν ο κάθε αδαής που πέρνει αυτό το πακέτο να είναι σε θέση να ελέγχει την εγκατάστασή του και το δίκτυό του έτσι ώστε ακόμη και άθελά του να μην μοιράζει internet...
> Και ρωτώ εγώ ποιά η διαφορά να έχει κάποια εταιρία /οργανισμός / σύλλογος μία adsl που θα τη μοιράζει *μέσα στο ίδιο κτίριο* σε 10, 20, 100 υπαλλήλους, μέλη ή και επισκέπτες (κάποιες εταιρίες χρηματοδοτήθηκαν καιέστησαν hotspots για τους επισκέπτες τους...). Το μοίρασμα μπορεί να γίνεται ενσύρματα ή και ασύρματα μέσα στο ίδιο κτίριο, σε έναν ή περισσότερους ορόφους, ή και στο απέναντι κτίριο *της ίδιας εταιρίας* (ενσύρματα ή και ασύρματα αν υπάρχει οπτική επαφή...).
> Κανείς δεν μπορεί να κατηγορήσει για αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό τον πελάτη του ISP. Αν ο ISP πιστεύει οτι κάνει κατάχρηση της γραμμής ο πελάτης του, μπορεί να καταγγείλει την σύμβαση και το πολύ πολύ να μη του την ανανεώσει, επιστρέφοντάς του το υπόλοιπο της συνδρομής...
> 
> Άραγε οι ISP's δεν ξέρουν οτι μοιράζεται πλέον η πλειοψηφία των adsl γραμμών; Βεβαίως και το γνωρίζουν και το ενθαρρύνουν μάλιστα αφού προωθούν πακέτα συνδρομών με adsl routers...
> Μήπως η Vivodi όταν έκανε προσφορά στα μέλη του awmn δεν γνώριζε οτι κατά 99% θα μοιράζεται σε πολλούς κάθε σύνδεσή της με μέλος του awmn;
> Απλά δεν ασχολούνται, με τρίχες που εμείς κάνουμε τριχιά...
> 
> Η χαμηλή διείσδυση του internet στην Ελλάδα πρέπει να αντιμετωπισθεί με πολλούς τρόπους. Δεν αρκεί να φθηνήνει η adsl. Πρέπει να αποκτήσει ο κόσμος ευρυζωνική κουλτούρα και αυτό είναι το πιο δύσκολο, όταν ακόμη κι εμείς που υποτίθεται οτι έχουμε αυτό το χαρακτηριστικό, *κάνουμε το παν για να απομακρύνουμε νέο κόσμο από το να έλθει προς το awmn*...


Oπότε θα τους λέμε, πηγαίντε να βγάλετε πτυχίο ραδιοερασιτέχνη, για να έχετε φθηνό ίντερνετ.....

----------


## Achille

> Kαλά γράφε εσύ, εγώ άμα το κάνει ο σύλλογος, θα ακολουθήσω τον acynonix και τον vego, και θα πουλάω εγκαστάσεις στον κόσμο που θα έρθει να αγοράσει φθηνό ίντερνετ. Εάν δεν σας κλήσει η ΕΕΤΤ την άλλη μέρα το πρωί, σε 6 μήνες θα το κλείσετε μόνοι σας (γιατί εγώ θα έχω φύγει  )


Εγώ μαζί σου Πάνο, επιτέλους θα βγάλουμε και κανένα φράγκο από το σύλλογο, μην έχουμε και τσάμπα το όνομα  :: 

Βάλτε τσάμπα Internet, να κάνουμε δουλιές με φούντες!  ::

----------


## papashark

Tσάμπα ίντερνετ τώρα σε όλους.

Να κάνει συμφωνία ο σύλλογος με το ΤΕΙ Πειραιά, και να μην μοιράζει το ΤΕΙ μόνο στους φοιτητές του, αλλά και στα μέλη του συλλόγου !

Εdit : Να ξανασηκωθεί και το λινκ με το ΠαΠει, να στήλουμε και γράμμα στο Μετσόβιο, αφού λιώνει για να έχει λινκ μαζί μας, να μας δώσει και τίποτα παραπάνω.

Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, να μας πληρώνουν κιόλας, να μας επιδωτήσουν τους κόμβους μας.

Ακόμα καλύτερα να αγοράσουν τους κόμβους μας, και να μας πληρώνουν να τους συντηρούμε....

----------


## dti

> Kαλά γράφε εσύ, εγώ άμα το κάνει ο σύλλογος, θα ακολουθήσω τον acynonix και τον vego, και θα πουλάω εγκαστάσεις στον κόσμο που θα έρθει να αγοράσει φθηνό ίντερνετ. Εάν δεν σας κλήσει η ΕΕΤΤ την άλλη μέρα το πρωί, σε 6 μήνες θα το κλείσετε μόνοι σας (γιατί εγώ θα έχω φύγει  )
> 
> Το γέλιο είναι που κάποια μέλη του συλλόγου θα σηκώσουν είτε δικούς τους proxy, είτε ένα απλό Internet sharing, και θα έχουν όλοι μετά internet, όχι μόνο τα μέλη....


Για άλλη μία φορά με τα γραφόμενά σου αφήνεις υπονοούμενα οτι ο Σύλλογος θα δώσει internet στα μέλη του με συνδρομή, εκμεταλλευόμενο προφανώς τα μέλη του, οπότε κάποιοι άλλοι (μή αντέχοντας αυτή την εκμετάλλευση), θα σηκώσουν proxies για να "χαλάσουν" τη δουλειά στο Σύλλογο...

Καλά πού απευθύνεσαι ...ξέρεις;  ::  
Ούτε σε παιδιά δημοτικού σχολείου δεν πιάνουν αυτά τα παραμύθια που λες...
Και ρωτώ εγώ ο αδαής: Γιατί δεν στήνουν από τώρα proxies αυτοί που νοιάζονται τάχα να εξυπηρετήσουν όλα τα μέλη και μή μέλη του awmn;

----------


## papashark

Γιατί θεωρούν ότι το τσάμπα ίντερνετ είναι λάθος τρόπος διαφήμισεις και προσέγγισης κόσμου στο δίκτυο ?

----------


## blizardbill

> Εάν δεν σας κλήσει η ΕΕΤΤ την άλλη μέρα το πρωί, σε 6 μήνες θα το κλείσετε μόνοι σας (γιατί εγώ θα έχω φύγει Laughing ) 
> Το γέλιο είναι που κάποια μέλη του συλλόγου θα σηκώσουν είτε δικούς τους proxy, είτε ένα απλό Internet sharing, και θα έχουν όλοι μετά internet, όχι μόνο τα μέλη....


Σαν να λέμε... το καταραμένο το ιντερνετ που θα μας καταστρέψει όλους τελικά.  :: 

Υπερβάλεις πάλι σε βαθμό αστείο, αν και ουσιαστικά δεν αμφιβάλω ότι μπορεί να υπάρχουν κάποια προβλήματα.

----------


## Vigor

> Επιμένω οτι το Internet είναι απλά μία ακόμη υπηρεσία (άλλωστε υπάρχει σαν υπηρεσία και στο http://www.awmn/sevices/ ) όπως είναι το voip ή οτιδήποτε άλλο περνάει από τους κόμβους μας και ΔΕΝ ελέγχουμε.
> Πώς λοιπόν βγαίνουν κάποιοι και λένε οτι θα κατεβάσουν τους κόμβους τους αν περάσει internet που θα μοιράζεται στο υπόλοιπο awmn; 
> Πώς λοιπόν κάποιοι θα παρακολουθήσουν το τί θα περάσει από τον κόμβο τους, όταν οι ίδιοι θίχθηκαν από αυτά που ανακοίνωσε οτι ΘΑ κάνει (...ΑΝ μπορέσει με τις γνώσεις που διαθέτει ο MAuVE... λέω εγώ...).
> Η υποκρισία σε όλο το μεγαλείο της!


Δαμιανέ, επέτρεψέ μου:

Η διαφορά έγκειται στο γεγονός ότι στην τωρινή κατάσταση όπου όποιος έχει ADSL με κάποιο κόστος χρήσης του φορέα (βλέπε ΟΤΕ) την μοιράζει μέσω κάποιου proxy στους κοντινούς του αδελφο-AWMN-ίτες.

Σε αυτό που συζητείται τώρα ως παροχή internet εμμέσω AWMN (από ότι έχω καταλάβει από τις έως τώρα συζητήσεις) είναι ότι στην ουσία παρακάμπτεται ο φορέας (ΟΤΕ) και το κόστος του (συνολικό κοστος = x συνδέσεις ADSL επί 17 ευρώ - δεν είμαι σίγουρος για την ακριβή τιμή, μην βαράτε) και φορέας γίνεται το backbone του AWMN με πάροχο έναν ή περισσότερους ISP.

*H ειδοποιός διαφορά του ποιός παρέχει το φυσικό μέσο διάδοσης των δεδομένων πιστεύω να γίνεται εμφανής.*

Από την μία είναι ο ΟΤΕ, για την δημιουργία και επέκταση του δικτύου κορμού του έχει πληρώσει ο κάθε Έλληνας φορολογούμενος, όταν από την πλευρά του AWMN είναι ο εκάστοτε κομβούχος ο οποίος έχει βάλει το λιθαράκι του στην επέκταση της τοπολογίας του δικτύου κορμού του AWMN ώστε να φτάσει σε κάθε γωνιά της Αττικής και όχι μόνο.

Ως αποτέλεσμα δεν μπορούμε να συγκρίνουμε ανόμοια πράγματα και να έχουμε και το όραμα ο κάθε κομβούχος να είναι σύμφωνος στην χρησιμοποίηση του κόπου και της επένδυσής του για την εύκολη δημιουργία πελατολογίου στον όποιο ISP.

Ενδεικτικά αναφέρω πως σε ένα AP (θεωρητικά πάντα) ο εκάστοτε ISP βλέπει σε $$ (ή ευρώ αν θέλετε) 600ΚΒ/30 = 20 πελάτες. Μην αρχίσετε τώρα να βάλετε με στοιχεία ότι κάτι τέτοιο δεν είναι δυνατόν να συμβεί στην πραγματικότητα, μια χοντρότατη εκτίμηση έκανα.

----------


## Achille

> Υπερβάλεις πάλι σε βαθμό αστείο, αν και ουσιαστικά δεν αμφιβάλω ότι μπορεί να υπάρχουν κάποια προβλήματα.


Κανένα πρόβλημα!

Προτείνω να συζητηθεί το θέμα στην Γ.Σ. και να ληφθεί άμεσα απόφαση για να αρχίσει ο διαγωνισμός για την εύρεση ISP. Μπορούμε μάλιστα να μην κάνουμε καν διαγωνισμό, και να τραβήξουμε από τον Altec Telecoms, που έχουμε και τον κόμβο έτοιμο, και είμαστε και κολλητάρια.

Να βιαστούμε όμως, γιατί θα μας προλάβει ο ΟΤΕ και θα μειώσει τις τιμές στις DSL και μετά την πατήσαμε... Μπορούμε βέβαια να του κάνουμε καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ για μη κοστοστρεφή τιμολόγια στις DSL  ::

----------


## dti

Γιώργο (vigor) o πΟΤΕ είναι ένας μόνο από αυτούς που έχουν δίκτυο (το οποίο έχουν όντως χρυσοπληρώσει οι Έλληνες φορολογούμενοι...). Υπάρχει η MedNautilus (για να ξαναθυμίσω σε κάποιους σχετικό topic...) , υπάρχει η Vivodi, υπάρχουν οι Αττικές Επικοινωνίες, η Tellas (νομίζω) και η Forthnet (νομίζω) με ολόδικό τους δίκτυο οπτικών ινών (εκτεταμένο ή όχι δεν μας ενδιαφέρει). 
Υπάρχουν βέβαια και οι κάτοχοι αδειών LMDS. Υπάρχουν φυσικά και οι εταιρείες κινητής τηλεφωνίας που ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ σου στήνουν άμεσα ένα link με το backbone τους με 2 Mbps...
Αρκεί ένα σημείο (ή και περισσότερα) διασύνδεσης και παροχής της σχετικής υπηρεσίας. Από κει και πέρα είναι θέμα όσων συμφωνήσουν να συμμετάσχουν με τον όποιο τρόπο επιλεγεί ότι είναι ο καλύτερος. 
Όπως λοιπόν υπάρχει το voip μεταξύ μας και δεν είδα κανένα να βγει και να πει για αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό κατά του πΟΤΕ, διαφυγόντα κέρδη για τις εταιρίες κινητής και σταθερής τηλεφωνίας, οτι θα μας κλείσει η ΕΕΤΤ σε έξι μήνες (έχουν ήδη περάσει προ πολλού... :: ), όπως λοιπόν κάποιοι έχουν επιλεκτικές ευαισθησίες (που έχουν να κάνουν καθαρά με τον κίνδυνο να χάσουν την επιρροή τους και τον έλεγχο στο δίκτυο), άλλο τόσο υπάρχουν κάποιοι άλλοι που τιμούν το άρθρο 3 του Καταστατικού μας.




> ΑΡΘΡΟ 3
> 
> Το Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό Δίκτυο Αθηνών θα διέπεται σε όλα τα επίπεδα από χαρακτήρα ανοιχτό, πλουραλιστικό, δημοκρατικό, ελεύθερο και συμμετοχικό.

----------


## blizardbill

> Να βιαστούμε όμως, γιατί θα μας προλάβει ο ΟΤΕ και θα μειώσει τις τιμές στις DSL και μετά την πατήσαμε...


Μην φοβάσαι καθόλου για αυτό... θα αργήσει πολύ να τις μειώσει.
Μέχρι πριν λίγα χρόνια μας έπαιρνε τα κέρατά του με το Επάκ χωρίς να έχει και κόστος, ενώ τώρα για 19 ευρώ πρέπει να μας βάλει και dsl 384/128 !
Δεν συζητάω για παραπάνω ... είναι πολυτέλεια και πανάκριβο .

----------


## Achille

> άλλο τόσο υπάρχουν κάποιοι άλλοι που τιμούν το άρθρο 3 του Καταστατικού μας.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ΑΡΘΡΟ 3
> 
> Το Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό Δίκτυο Αθηνών θα διέπεται σε όλα τα επίπεδα από χαρακτήρα ανοιχτό, πλουραλιστικό, δημοκρατικό, ελεύθερο και συμμετοχικό.


Μαζί σου Δαμιανέ. Κατέβασε ολοκληρωμένη πρόταση για Internet feed στην Γ.Σ. και εγώ θα σε στηρίξω.

Άντε γιατί έχω και δόσεις για το αμάξι να πληρώσω  ::

----------


## dti

Λυπάμαι που θα σε απογοητεύσω achille, αλλά δεν έχω κανένα λόγο να κατεβάσω τόσο βιαστικά τέτοιου είδους πρόταση. 

Επιπλέον τη συγκεκριμένη χρονική στιγμή δεν είναι αυτο το θέμα από τις προτεραιότητές μου. Υπάρχουν άλλα πιο φλέγοντα θέματα που μας απασχολούν.

----------


## Achille

> Λυπάμαι που θα σε απογοητεύσω achille, αλλά δεν έχω κανένα λόγο να κατεβάσω τόσο βιαστικά τέτοιου είδους πρόταση. 
> 
> Επιπλέον τη συγκεκριμένη χρονική στιγμή δεν είναι αυτο το θέμα από τις προτεραιότητές μου. Υπάρχουν άλλα πιο φλέγοντα θέματα που μας απασχολούν.


Γιατί ρε Δαμιανέ... εγώ πόνταρα σε σένα...

----------


## DiGi

Τι πληρώρω χρησή την 1 mbit dsl ?
Μακάρι να προσφέρει φτηνή δσλ το αβουμουνι να γίνω επιτέλους μέλος με λόγο.

τα ιδια και τα ιδια

----------


## xaotikos

> Τι πληρώρω χρησή την 1 mbit dsl ?
> Μακάρι να προσφέρει φτηνή δσλ το αβουμουνι να γίνω επιτέλους μέλος με λόγο.
> 
> τα ιδια και τα ιδια


Θα συνδεθείς και εσύ στου JS?

----------


## nvak

> Και φαίνετε το ότι δεν έχεις ιδέα, γιατί *ναι, το awmn είναι γκόμενα*.
> 
> Είμαστε τρελλαμένοι μαζί της, μας σέρνει από την μύτη, μας κάνει τσαλιμάκια, μας σπάει τα νεύρα, μας πληγώνει, αλλά όταν είναι στα καλά της μας απογειώνει, μας εξιτάρει, μας ιδωνίζει, μας γεμίζει τα κενά μας, μας δίνει διέξοδα στην καθημερινότητα, λόγο να ζούμε αύριο, να κοιμόμαστε με τα προβλήματα της σχέσης, να ονειρευόμαστε την νύχτα λινκ, και το πρωί να σηκωνόμαστε και να σκεφτόμαστε πως θα κάνουμε νέο λινκ,νέα υπηρεσία, νέο flame ....


Πάνος +++  ::   ::  
Από τα πιό ωραία

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Και φαίνετε το ότι δεν έχεις ιδέα, γιατί *ναι, το awmn είναι γκόμενα*.
> 
> Είμαστε τρελλαμένοι μαζί της, μας σέρνει από την μύτη, μας κάνει τσαλιμάκια, μας σπάει τα νεύρα, μας πληγώνει, αλλά όταν είναι στα καλά της μας απογειώνει, μας εξιτάρει, μας ιδωνίζει, μας γεμίζει τα κενά μας, μας δίνει διέξοδα στην καθημερινότητα, λόγο να ζούμε αύριο, να κοιμόμαστε με τα προβλήματα της σχέσης, να ονειρευόμαστε την νύχτα λινκ, και το πρωί να σηκωνόμαστε και να σκεφτόμαστε πως θα κάνουμε νέο λινκ,νέα υπηρεσία, νέο flame ....
> 
> 
> Πάνος +++   
> Από τα πιό ωραία


++++++++

Χεχεχε έτσι εξηγούνται όλα…. Α_Α_α_α_α_ααααα εσύ το είπες……  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nvak

> Χεχεχε έτσι εξηγούνται όλα…. Α_Α_α_α_α_ααααα εσύ το είπες……


Χε στην ίδια κατηγορία είσαι !!
Εσύ όμως βιάσου να παντρευτείς γιατί δεν σε βλέπω καλά.  ::  
Έχουμε που έχουμε πάρει στο λαιμό μας το Γιάννη μην έχουμε και άλλον  :: 
( Δεν μπορώ να ξεχάσω το βλέμμα του όταν του πήρα την κεραία. Μου ράγισε την καρδιά  ::  )

----------


## mindfox

> Γιώργο (vigor) o πΟΤΕ είναι ένας μόνο από αυτούς που έχουν δίκτυο (το οποίο έχουν όντως χρυσοπληρώσει οι Έλληνες φορολογούμενοι...). Υπάρχει η MedNautilus (για να ξαναθυμίσω σε κάποιους σχετικό topic...) , υπάρχει η Vivodi, υπάρχουν οι Αττικές Επικοινωνίες, η Tellas (νομίζω) και η Forthnet (νομίζω) με ολόδικό τους δίκτυο οπτικών ινών (εκτεταμένο ή όχι δεν μας ενδιαφέρει). 
> Υπάρχουν βέβαια και οι κάτοχοι αδειών LMDS. Υπάρχουν φυσικά και οι εταιρείες κινητής τηλεφωνίας που ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ σου στήνουν άμεσα ένα link με το backbone τους με 2 Mbps...


Δαμιανέ, 

αυτό που λέω και ξαναλέω αλλά δε βλέπω ανταπόκριση, είναι ότι όλοι αυτοί που πανεύκολα δίνουν σύνδεση, έχουν πληρώσει ραδιοφάσμα, έχουν δικαίωμα μεταπώλησης τρίτου παροχέα ή ίδιου bandwidth, έχουν άδεια από την ΕΕΤΤ για αυτές τις εμπορικές συναλλαγές.
Είναι εταιρείες, οι οποίες έχουν προσκομίσει τα στρατηγικά τους πλάνα επέκτασης του δικτύου, έχουν υποδομές που έχουν περάσει από αναγνωρισμένες πιστοποιήσεις, πληρώνουν στην ΕΕΤΤ τα βάσει νόμου απαραίτητα, κλπ κλπ.

Τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι υπάρχει λόγος να εμπλακούμε σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις;

Αν οι υποστηρικτές της ιδέας θέλουν πραγματικά να τεκμηριώσουν τις προτάσεις τους, ας εμφανίσουν έστω και επιγραμματικά, το πλάνο που έχουν στο μυαλό τους για την υλοποίηση.
π.χ. Πόσοι, πως και από ποιους θα οριστούν οι ομάδες που θα ασχοληθούν με τα παρακάτω:
1) Οικονομικά
2) Τεχνικό τμήμα
3) Υποστήριξη πελατών
4) Διοικητικά
5) Θέματα Marketing
και ένας σκασμός από άλλα θέματα που δε μου έρχονται τώρα στο μυαλό μου.

Ποιος θα πληρώνει τις τηλεφωνικές γραμμές, απαραίτητες για την επικοινωνία με τους "πελάτες". Γιατί να είστε σίγουροι ότι αν συνεργαστούμε μα κάποιον/ους ISPs για παραχώρηση backbone, τότε να είστε σίγουροι ότι ακριβώς επειδή θα έχουμε και το last mile, θα πρέπει να κάνουμε και τεχνική υποστήριξη.

Επίσης, με ποιο τρόπο θα μπορούμε να δεσμεύσουμε τις παραπάνω ομάδες να πραγματοποιούν το έργο που *εθελοντικά* καλούνται να κάνουν, διότι θα υπάρχουν απαιτήσεις, δεν θα είναι μπάτε σκύλοι αλλέστε.
Εκτός αν θα το κάνουν με αμοιβή, οπότε μιλάμε για επαγγελματίες.
Συνοψίζοντας, θα πρέπει να έχετε δει και οι υπόλοιποι αναγνώστες του παρόντος μηνύματος, ότι δε μιλάμε πλέον για ερασιτεχνική αλλά καθαρά για επαγγελματική χρήση του δικτύου.
Ποιοι από εμάς είναι (ή θέλουν να γίνουν) επαγγελματίες του είδους;

Και πιστεύεται ότι μπορεί να σταθεί εταιρεία με 200+ συνεταίρους;
(και μη μου πει κανείς ότι μπορεί να ακολουθηθεί η λογική των μετοχών, διότι το "Κεφάλαιο" της εταιρείας είναι σχεδόν κομμένο ισόποσα σε κάθε κόμβο, άρα ίδια συμμετοχή στις αποφάσεις)

Για σκεφτήτε τα όλα αυτά και ενημερώστε και εμένα τον κοντρόφθαλμο άνθρωπο που κινδυνολογεί με κάθε ευκαιρία, πως μπορούν να επιλυθούν.

Αυτά (c)mindfox  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Χε στην ίδια κατηγορία είσαι !!


Ναι αλλά εγώ είμαι όμορφος και μπήχτης…  ::   ::   ::  Just Jogging  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ygk

> ...... Μου ράγισε την καρδιά  )


Πώς μπορεί να γίνει αυτό σε άνθρωπο άκαρδο??  ::   ::   ::  
Το γιατρικό για το ράϊσμα το έχω το έχω στο pinboard... ξέρεις  ::   ::   ::  

Κατά τά άλλα, καλή επιτυχία στούς πειραματισμούς σου  :: 




> Ναι αλλά εγώ είμαι όμορφος και μπήχτης…    Just Jogging


A! ρε μπαγάσα θα σου αγοράσω καινούργιο καθρέφτη, μπας & βγείς απο την πλάνη!  ::   ::   ::  


Φιλικά

----------


## NetTraptor

> A! ρε μπαγάσα θα σου αγοράσω καινούργιο καθρέφτη, μπας & βγείς απο την πλάνη!


Άλλος εναααας…. Τσάμπα θα πάει μάλλον θα σπάσει και αυτός….  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

> Δαμιανέ, 
> 
> αυτό που λέω και ξαναλέω αλλά δε βλέπω ανταπόκριση, είναι ότι όλοι αυτοί που πανεύκολα δίνουν σύνδεση, έχουν πληρώσει ραδιοφάσμα, έχουν δικαίωμα μεταπώλησης τρίτου παροχέα ή ίδιου bandwidth, έχουν άδεια από την ΕΕΤΤ για αυτές τις εμπορικές συναλλαγές.
> Είναι εταιρείες, οι οποίες έχουν προσκομίσει τα στρατηγικά τους πλάνα επέκτασης του δικτύου, έχουν υποδομές που έχουν περάσει από αναγνωρισμένες πιστοποιήσεις, πληρώνουν στην ΕΕΤΤ τα βάσει νόμου απαραίτητα, κλπ κλπ.
> 
> Τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι υπάρχει λόγος να εμπλακούμε σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις;


Ανέφερα τις πιο πάνω εταιρίες για να τεκμηριώσω οτι η μή χρήση του δικτύου του πΟΤΕ, δεν αποτελεί αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό.
Μπορούμε κάλλιστα ως Σύλλογος, να αγοράσουμε bandwidth *χονδρικά* και όχι μία απλή adsl σύνδεση που θα βασίζεται σε μια τυποποιημένη σύμβαση.
Ο ISP / χονδρέμπορος του bandwidth θα γνωρίζει καλά σε ποιόν θα δίδει το bandwidth και θα κοστολογήσει αντίστοιχα. Από κει και πέρα, η διανομή του διαθέσιμου bandwidth σε όλους όσοι θέλουν να συμμετάσχουν, είναι μία ακόμη υπηρεσία που μπορεί κάλλιστα να παρέχει ο Σύλλογος, σε μέλη ή και μη μέλη υπό προϋποθέσεις. Ποιές θα είναι αυτές; Από πολύ αυστηρές έως και χαλαρές, ανάλογα την ιδιότητα καθενός, το χρόνο σύνδεσης, το διακινούμενο όγκο και πολλά ακόμη.
Όλα αυτά μπορούν να συζητηθούν αναλυτικότερα και αφού πάρουμε και κάποιες πληροφορίες για το κόστος.
Πάντως προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα να δίνω στο Σύλλογο τα μισά από αυτά που δίνω (150 ευρώ), μαζί με άλλους, κάθε μήνα στη Vivodi. Όσο και να φαίνεται παράξενο, θα ένοιωθα πολύ πιο σίγουρος οτι αν κάτι πάει στραβά από τεχνικής άποψης το πρόβλημα θα ξεπεραστεί πιο εύκολα (δεδομένου οτι υπάρχει καλύτερη πληροφόρηση μεταξύ μας σε σχέση με αυτή που επικρατεί μεταξύ τυπικού πελάτη και εταιρίας). 
Αν πάλι ήθελα να είμαι σίγουρος οτι θα δουλεύει σχεδόν πάντα η σύνδεσή μου, θα είχα και μία άλλη φθηνή adsl σύνδεση για ώρα ανάγκης και όλα καλά...

----------


## mindfox

Δαμιανέ, 

το θέμα δεν είναι χονδρική/λιανική πώληση.

Είναι θέμα άδειας. Για να μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε αυτό που λες επίσημα και όχι στη ζούλα, θα πρέπει να έχουμε άδεια από την ΕΕΤΤ.
Ή να γίνουν όλοι μέλη του συλλόγου και να παλέψουμε να πείσουμε για κλειστή ομάδα χρηστών. Και αυτό, μόνο αν ισχύει στα data το ίδιο που ισχύει και για τη φωνή.

Γι αυτό και είπα και σε άλλο post μου ότι πρώτα πρέπει να εξετάσουμε τις τυπικές προϋποθέσεις (νομικά, ΕΕΤΤ κλπ) και μετά να εξετάσουμε και το θέμα της υλοποίησης.

Και τελικά να διαλέξουμε αν είναι αυτό που θέλουμε ή όχι.

Ξαναλέω λοιπόν. Νομίζω πως το πρώτο θέμα είναι η άδεια μεταφοράς δεδομένων ή/και φωνής με ίδια μέσα, σε πολλαπλούς χρήστες.

Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος που εργάζεται σε ISP να μας πει τα τυπικά της υπόθεσης για να πάρουμε μια γεύση;

----------


## nvak

Σταμάτησα να υποστηρίζω την πρότασή μου, γιατί συνειδητοποίησα ότι υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος να δούμε μετά τον Σύλλογο και άλλους να μοιράζουν BW στο δίκτυο με προυποθέσεις που θα αποφασίζουν οι ίδιοι  ::   ::  

Δεδομένου ότι δεν υπάρχει προς το παρόν σύστημα, ούτε δυνατότητα στοιχειώδους αστυνόμευσης, σε συλλογικό και ατομικό επίπεδο του τί περνάει απο τους κόμβους μας, θεωρώ μία τέτοια εξέλιξη επικίνδυνη.

Άν καταφέρουμε να κάνουμε ένα δίκτυο πιό οργανωμένο με αποτελεσματική διοίκηση και διαχείριση, μπορούμε τότε να αρχίσουμε να ξανασκεφτόμαστε τα περί ιντερνετ με μία ασφάλεια.

----------


## sotiris

> Σταμάτησα να υποστηρίζω την πρότασή μου, γιατί συνειδητοποίησα ότι υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος να δούμε μετά τον Σύλλογο και άλλους να μοιράζουν BW στο δίκτυο με προυποθέσεις που θα αποφασίζουν οι ίδιοι   
> 
> Δεδομένου ότι δεν υπάρχει προς το παρόν σύστημα, ούτε δυνατότητα στοιχειώδους αστυνόμευσης, σε συλλογικό και ατομικό επίπεδο του τί περνάει απο τους κόμβους μας, θεωρώ μία τέτοια εξέλιξη επικίνδυνη.
> 
> Άν καταφέρουμε να κάνουμε ένα δίκτυο πιό οργανωμένο με αποτελεσματική διοίκηση και διαχείριση, μπορούμε τότε να αρχίσουμε να ξανασκεφτόμαστε τα περί ιντερνετ με μία ασφάλεια.


+++
οχι μονο γιατι το ξανασκεφτηκε, αλλα κυρίως επειδη εχει και το θαρρος της γνωμης του να το δηλωσει δημοσια.

----------


## argi

nvak+++

Θα μείνω όμως ότι στο ότι κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να οργανωθούμε ως σύνολο και όχι ως μονάδες κάτω απο την ιδια ιδέα... Αυτό σημαίνει ότι οικιοθελώς θα απαρνηθούμε κάποιους βαθμούς ελευθερίας καθώς και δικαιώματα για να υπάρχει η έννοια της κεντρικής δομής και κανόνων που θα διέπουν το δίκτυο... Από την άλλη βέβαια πλευρά τα πλεονεκτήματα είναι πολλά και σημαντικά... και σίγουρα θέματα όπως αυτο που τέθηκε θα μπορούσαν να αντιμετωπίζονται πολύ πιο γρήγορα και αποτελεσματικά...

Νομιζω πως αφου φτιάξαμε ένα τεχνικά επαρκώς στιβαρό δίκτυο πρέπει να συνεχίσουμε "υφαίνοντας" και ένα κοινωνικό δίκτυο με κανόνες, οργάνωση, διαδικασίες κλπ. Πιστευω πως η επερχόμενη ΓΣ είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο αν δεν χάσουμε πολύ χρόνο με τα "διάφορα"...

@rg!

----------


## dti

> Δαμιανέ, 
> 
> το θέμα δεν είναι χονδρική/λιανική πώληση.
> 
> Είναι θέμα άδειας. Για να μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε αυτό που λες επίσημα και όχι στη ζούλα, θα πρέπει να έχουμε άδεια από την ΕΕΤΤ.


Το να μοιράζει μία εταιρία, ένας οργανισμός ή ένας σύλλογος Internet ΔΕΝ χρειαζεται την άδεια καμιάς ΕΕΤΤ.
Το θέμα ΔΕΝ πρέπει να είναι το μέσο (δηλαδή το ασύρματο δίκτυο). 
Ακόμη και έτσι όμως, η ίδια η ΕΕΤΤ μας έδειξε το δρόμο στο κείμενο της δημόσιας διαβούλευσης για το wlan πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι όπου περιέγραφε με το νι και με το σίγμα πώς μοιράζεται μία adsl σύνδεση ασύρματα (και με εξωτερικά links). Την ίδια ώρα εμείς αποφεύγαμε επιμελώς να αναφερθούμε στο αλφαβητάρι της ασύρματης δικτύωσης σε παρόμοια θέματα "ταμπού" για πολλούς... :: 

Εγώ αναρωτιέμαι αν έχει πάρει άδεια από την ΕΕΤΤ ο Οργανισμός Λιμένος Θεσσαλονίκης που μοιράζει δωρεάν Internet στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης, πολύ καιρό πριν ξεκινήσει η δημιουργία hotspots σε ευρεία κλίμακα...

Αναρωτιέμαι αν θα χρειαστεί άδεια της ΕΕΤΤ για την δωρεάν πρόσβαση στο "Δημόσιο Δίκτυο Ασύρματης Πρόσβασης στο Διαδίκτυο στην Πλατεία Συντάγματος"...

Η Πολιτεία δίνει τόσα κίνητρα για την ανάπτυξη της ευρυζωνικότητας που δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα. Ακόμη κι ΑΝ πάει να δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα από κανέναν πΟΤΕ, θα βρεθούν αρκετοί να μας υπερασπιστούν και μέσα στη Βουλή πλέον... :: 

Αναρωτιέμαι αν χρειάστηκε άδεια της ΕΕΤΤ για να μοιράζεται ΑΣΥΡΜΑΤΑ η πρόσβαση στο Internet από το Πανεπιστήμιο της Κρήτης στο Ηράκλειο στους φοιτητές μέλη του Ασύρματου Φοιτητικού Συλλόγου...
Όχι βέβαια...

Αναρωτιέμαι αν χρειάστηκε άδεια για να μοιράζεται ασύρματα Internet στα σχολεία μέσω του Ασύρματου Σχολικού Δικτύου... 
Είμαι κάτι παραπάνω από σίγουρος οτι καμία άδεια δεν χρειάστηκε από την ΕΕΤΤ για το είδος των data που διακινούνται εκεί...
Από την άλλη μεριά ξέρω εκ των έσω οτι υποβλήθηκαν όλες οι δηλώσεις ασύρματων ζεύξεων όπως προβλέπονται από τον Κανονισμό για Ιδία Χρήση στα 2.4 GHz.


Ανέφερα πιο πάνω αρκετά παραδείγματα. Μπορώ να σας φέρω κι άλλα.
Απορώ όμως με αυτά που φοβούνται μερικοί. 
Η πρόσβαση θα είναι ελεγχόμενη, θα γίνεται login και τα στοιχεία καθενός που θα έχει πρόσβαση στην υπηρεσία θα καταγράφονται. Τί άλλο να φοβηθούμε;

Όταν υπάρχει προηγούμενο και δεν είμαστε εμείς οι πρώτοι που θα το επιχειρήσουμε, ας μην κινδυνολογούμε, ας μην καταστροφολογούμε, ας κάνουμε επιτέλους κάτι για να ξεφύγουμε από τη μιζέρια, τη γκρίνια, τα flames... 

'Οσοι είναι αντίθετοι με την ιδέα δεν είναι υποχρεωμένοι να συμμετάσχουν...
Όπως όταν πριν από τρία χρόνια ξεκινάγαμε, πολλοί ήταν αυτοί που δίσταζαν να αγοράσουν εξοπλισμό και να το στήσουν στην ταράτσα τους, επειδή ακριβώς υπήρχε θολό τοπίο γύρω από το νομικό πλαίσιο του wlan (όχι οτι έχει ξεκαθαρίσει τώρα βέβαια...). Κάποιοι όμως τόλμησαν και έστησαν τα πρώτα links κι έγινε σιγά σιγά το awmn αυτό που ξέρουμε όλοι μας. Αν είχαμε την ίδια διστακτικότητα και την ίδια καταστροφολογία (σαν αυτή που προβάλλεται συστηματικά από τα ίδια πάντα άτομα) η δημιουργία του Ασύρματου Μητροπολιτικού Δικτύου Αθηνών θα είχε μείνει απλά ένα όνειρο.

----------


## dti

> Σταμάτησα να υποστηρίζω την πρότασή μου, γιατί συνειδητοποίησα ότι υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος να δούμε μετά τον Σύλλογο και άλλους να μοιράζουν BW στο δίκτυο με προυποθέσεις που θα αποφασίζουν οι ίδιοι


Δηλαδή θα υποκύψουμε στον εκβιασμό;
Με την ίδια λογική που έκοψε ο MAuVE το cslab;
Ή ο jabarlee κι ο acinonyx τον MAuVE;

Δίκτυο με εκβιασμούς από οποιαδήποτε πλευρά ΔΕΝ γίνεται...

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> Σταμάτησα να υποστηρίζω την πρότασή μου, γιατί συνειδητοποίησα ότι υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος να δούμε μετά τον Σύλλογο και άλλους να μοιράζουν BW στο δίκτυο με προυποθέσεις που θα αποφασίζουν οι ίδιοι  
> 
> 
> Δηλαδή θα υποκύψουμε στον εκβιασμό;
> Με την ίδια λογική που έκοψε ο MAuVE το cslab;
> Ή ο jabarlee κι ο acinonyx τον MAuVE;
> 
> Δίκτυο με εκβιασμούς από οποιαδήποτε πλευρά ΔΕΝ γίνεται...


Δεν είναι θέμα εκβιασμού. Θέμα απλής λογικής είναι.

Ο σύλλογος είναι μια ομάδα μελών του δικτύου. Μπορεί να πάρει ελεύθερα μια απόφαση, και όπως μπορεί να την πάρει ο σύλλογος, αύριο μπορούν να βγουν και νέες ομάδες και να πάρουν τις δικές τους αποφάσεις. Όσο οι αποφάσεις αυτές δεν είναι ενάντια η μία στην άλλη ομάδα ή εις βάρος της ή εις βάρος του δικτύου, τότε θα μπορεί να γίνει αυτό που λέει ο Nvak.

Για παράδειγμα, αποφασίζει ο σύλλογος να πάρει 30mbit να τα μοιράσει στα μέλη, ταυτόχρονα διαγράφη εμένα, εσένα και τον Μauve γιατί κάνουμε πολύ θόρυβο και βρωμάνε τα πόδια μας. Κάνουμε οι 3 μας νέο σύλλογο μαζεύουμε και καμιά 40αριά δυσαρεστημένους από τον άλλο σύλλογο, και πάμε σε άλλο ISP, πέρνουμε άλλα 30mbit και τα μοιράζουμε.....


Άλλωστε και τώρα υπάρχουν 30-40 adsl που μοιράζονται, κάποιες ελεύθερα, κάποιες μοιράζετε το κόστος. Θα αποφασίσει ο σύλλογος να μοιράζει bw στα μέλη του, και θα μου πείτε ότι θα πρέπει να κόψω την δική μου adsl, ή να μην την μοιράζω ελεύθερα σε όποιον θέλει ? Αυτό θα ήταν εκβιασμός, ότι αυτό που λέει ο Νvak....

Ανοιχτό δίκτυο έχουμε  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Δηλαδή θα υποκύψουμε στον εκβιασμό;
> Με την ίδια λογική που έκοψε ο MAuVE το cslab;
> Ή ο jabarlee κι ο acinonyx τον MAuVE;
> 
> Δίκτυο με εκβιασμούς από οποιαδήποτε πλευρά ΔΕΝ γίνεται...


Έλεος ρε! Δεν "έκοψα" τον mauve για να τον εκβιάσω...

Συγνώμη βρε παιδιά, είναι παράλογο να μην θέλω να βλεπει τι γράφω στο IRC;
Προσπαθώ να προστατευτώ από κάποια πράγματα όσο γίνεται...

Αντιθέτως ο mauve εκβιάζει εμένα λέγοντας ότι θα παρακολουθεί τα πακέτα που περνάνε από τον κομβο του. Και επειδή μετά από τα τελευταία γεγονότα με το cslab τον θεωρώ επικίνδυνο, προτίμω να μην έχω καμία σχέση με τον κόμβο του..

Ας μου απαντήσει κάποιος αν είμαι παράλογος για να πάω σε κάνα γιατρό να κοιταχτώ! 

 ::

----------


## papashark

Αcynonix, σοβαρά ψάχνεις να βρεις λογική ?

----------


## sotiris

> Ας μου απαντήσει κάποιος αν είμαι παράλογος για να πάω σε κάνα γιατρό να κοιταχτώ!


να περιμενεις να γινουμε καμια 20αρια να μας κανει τιμες χοντρικης.

----------


## blizardbill

> Για παράδειγμα, αποφασίζει ο σύλλογος να πάρει 30mbit να τα μοιράσει στα μέλη, ταυτόχρονα διαγράφη εμένα, εσένα και τον Μauve γιατί κάνουμε πολύ θόρυβο και βρωμάνε τα πόδια μας. Κάνουμε οι 3 μας νέο σύλλογο μαζεύουμε και καμιά 40αριά δυσαρεστημένους από τον άλλο σύλλογο, και πάμε σε άλλο ISP, πέρνουμε άλλα 30mbit και τα μοιράζουμε.....


Ναι, αλλά δεν πρέπει να ξεκινήσει κάπως και αυτό το πράγμα? πως νομίζεις ότι θα είναι καλύτερα?

Γιατί αργά η γρήγορα, θα έρθει η ώρα που θα είναι εύκολο φτηνό και ασφαλές να μοιράζετε internet από κάποιο Isp , και τότε τίποτα δεν το σταματάει.
Πχ, ίσως οργανωθεί μια περιοχή , φτιάξει ένα δικό της δίκτυο , και αρχίζει σιγά-σιγά να μεγαλώνει παράλληλα με το awmn !!!
Κάποιο στιγμή απλά θα ενωθούμε, δεν γίνεται αλλιώς, γιατί πρέπει , και καλύτερα να είμαστε έτοιμοι για το επόμενο βήμα την κατάλληλη ώρα.
Δεν μας βιάζει κανείς βέβαια, αλλά δεν θα γίνει κάποτε ρε παιδιά ? δεν το ξέρουμε αυτό ?

----------


## papashark

Όχι, δεν θα γίνει γρήγορα και εύκολα από άλλη ομάδα να φτιάξει ένα ολόκληρο δίκτυο.

Εάν είχες ανέβει ταράτσα και είχες ασχοληθεί, θα ήξερες πόσες εργατώρες χρειάζονται για να φτιαχτεί ένα δίκτυο σαν το δικό μας, και βέβαια κανένας "πελάτης ιντερνετ" δεν πρόκειτε ούτε να χαλάσει τόσο χρόνο για να κάνει ΒΒς, ούτε και τόσα λεφτά. Όλοι θα θέλουν να γίνουν clients σε ένα ΑΡ....

Aκόμα και με WiMax να πάνε να το κάνουν οι εταιρείες, ποτέ οι wisp δεν θα είναι ανταγωνίσιμοι με τον χαλκό. Βάλε να δεις ότι σε κανά χρόνο (άντε 2) η γραμμή του OTE θα κάνει κάτω από 10ευρώ τον μήνα (να μην πω για 5 που θα έπρεπε να είναι). Δες τότε πόσους μήνες θες για να αποσβέσεις την εγκατάσταση....

Εδώ έχουν αρχίσει να σβήνουν τα lmds λόγω των adsl....

Blizzardbill, δεν γνωρίζεις καθόλου το awmn.....

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Δηλαδή θα υποκύψουμε στον εκβιασμό;
> Με την ίδια λογική που έκοψε ο MAuVE το cslab;
> Ή ο jabarlee κι ο acinonyx τον MAuVE;
> 
> Δίκτυο με εκβιασμούς από οποιαδήποτε πλευρά ΔΕΝ γίνεται...
> 
> 
> ...


Βασίλη θεωρώ υπερβολική την κίνησή σου επειδή εσύ είσαι ο acinonyx (με οτι αυτό σημαίνει αυτό για πολλούς από μας) και ο άλλος είναι ο MAuVE (με οτι επίσης αυτό σημαίνει). 
Γνωρίζοντάς σας και τους δύο (αρκετά καλά πιστεύω) είμαι σε θέση να εκτιμήσω μέχρι πού φθάνουν οι δυνατότητες του καθενός για να κάνει αυτό *που λέει*.
Και δεν σου κρύβω οτι αν αυτά που λέει ο MAuVE (που σε καμία περίπτωση ΔΕΝ επικροτώ), τα έλεγες και τα έκανες εσύ, ΝΑΙ, τότε θα ανησυχούσα...  ::

----------


## dti

> Άλλωστε και τώρα υπάρχουν 30-40 adsl που μοιράζονται, κάποιες ελεύθερα, κάποιες μοιράζετε το κόστος. Θα αποφασίσει ο σύλλογος να μοιράζει bw στα μέλη του, και θα μου πείτε ότι θα πρέπει να κόψω την δική μου adsl, ή να μην την μοιράζω ελεύθερα σε όποιον θέλει ? Αυτό θα ήταν εκβιασμός, ότι αυτό που λέει ο Νvak....
> 
> Ανοιχτό δίκτυο έχουμε


Ποιός είπε θα πρέπει να κόψεις τη δική σου adsl ή δεν θα την μοιράζεις εκεί που θέλεις ελεύθερα; Κανείς δεν θα σε υποχρεώσει να κάνεις κάτι εκβιαστικά. Από την άλλη όμως εσύ γιατί να απειλείς οτι θα κατεβάσεις τον κόμβο σου αν δεις οτι προσφέρει και την υπηρεσία Internet ο Σύλλογος και μέσω του κόμβου σου; Δεν είναι πολύ εγωιστικό αυτό;
Όπως δεν έχουν αντιδράσει οι άλλοι κομβούχοι μέσω των κόμβων των οποίων ενδεχομένως εξυπηρετούνται οι δικές σου ανάγκες ή οι ανάγκες των φίλων σου, έτσι κι εσύ θα πρέπει να προσφέρεις και να συνεισφέρεις στο σύνολο..
Ανοιχτό δίκτυο έχουμε (ελπίζω δηλαδή!)  ::

----------


## papashark

Ενδιαφέρον όπως θέτεις το θέμα.

Όμως υπάρχει η ουσιαστική διαφορά σε αρκετά κομάτια.

Συγκρίνεις τον σύλλογο με τους απλούς χρήστες εκτός συλλόγου, αυτό από μόνο του δημιουργεί διαχωρισμό και κόβει τα μέλη στα 2, σε συλλογικούς και μη. Οπότε από αυτό και μόνο μη περιμένεις ότι οι εκτός θα δεχθούν καπελώματα από τους εντός....

Κάποιοι διαφωνούμε για ένα σωρό λόγους, και σαν μέλη του συλλόγου (για το καλό του συλλόγου), και σαν μέλη του δικτύου (για το καλό του δικτύου), και ως απλοί χρήστες (ίσως και εγωϊστικά για το δικό μας το καλό).

Το ξαναγράφω ότι το φοβερότερο είναι ότι μιλάμε για κάτι με πολλά νομικά προβλήματα, με έντονες αντιρήσεις από μεγάλη μερίδα μελών, και όλα αυτά για κάτι που τώρα γίνετε από τα μέλη απλά....

----------


## dti

Εσύ επιμένεις να διαχωρίζεις τα μέλη σε "συλλογικούς" και μη.
Εγώ έχω γράψει και πιο πριν οτι από τη στιγμή που θα πιστοποιείται η ταυτότητα του χρήστη προκειμένου να έχει πρόσβαση στην υπηρεσία, δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα και πιστεύω οτι άνετα θα μπορούσαν να απολαμβάνουν τη συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία και μή μέλη του Συλλόγου, υπό προϋποθέσεις που θα αποφασίσουμε από κοινού.

Κι *ΑΝ* υπάρχουν νομικά προβλήματα, είναι καλύτερα να γίνεται στη ζούλα όπως είναι σήμερα;
Αλλά δεν είδα κανένα επιχείρημα για όσα έγραψα προηγουμένως για τον Ασύρματο Φοιτητικό Σύλλογο του Ηρακλείου, για το Ασύρματο Σχολικό Δίκτυο, για τον Ο.Λ.Θ. και για τη δωρεάν πρόσβαση που θα υπάρχει σε λίγο διάστημα στην Πλ. Συντάγματος...
Προφανώς ή δεν έχετε κάποιο αντεπιχείρημα (οπότε τα κάνατε γαργάρα...) ή αυτά που λέω είναι φανταστικά και δεν ισχύουν και αυτά που λέμε να κάνουμε σαν awmn είναι εντελώς πρωτοποριακά, δεν έχουν εφαρμοστει πουθενά, δεν υπάρχει νομικό πλαίσιο, κλπ. κλπ.  ::

----------


## papashark

Δεν θεωρώ ότι εάν παρανομεί ο Χ τότε μπορούμε να εξισωθούμε και να παρανομούμε και εμείς.

Αν και τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο απλά.

Ο ΟΛΘ μοιράζει εντός των εγκαταστάσεων του (και οι προβλήτες δικές του είναι, ακόμα και ο δρόμος που περνάει από μπροστά....)

Ο ΑΦΣΗ πιστεύω ότι το κάνει βασισμένος στην απόφαση του πρύτανη, η οποία μπορεί να μην είναι νόμιμη, αλλά δεν ασχολείτε κανένας.

Ο Ασύρματο σχολικό Δίκτυο μοιράζει το ιδιόκτητο bandwidth στα σχολεία του...

Για την πλατεία συντάγματος, δεν παρέχετε δημόσια υπηρεσία προς εμπορική εκμετάλευση, και πριν προλάβεις να απαντήσεις πως το ίδιο είμαστε και εμείς, σημείωσε ότι εκεί δεν θα είσαι υποχρεωμένος να γραφτείς μέλος σε κάποιο σύλλογο, δεν θα έχεις ετήσια συνδρομή, αλλά ελεύθερα όποιος θα περνάει θα πέρνει τσάμπα.


Νομικό πλαίσιο όντως μπορεί να μην υπάρχει, ή μπορεί να υπάρχει και να είναι εντελώς διαφορετικό από το δικό μας.

Πάντως στο ξαναλέω, ότι δεν αποτελεί σοβαρό επιχείρημα το "αφού το κάνει ο Χ μπορεί να το κάνω και εγώ"....

----------


## dti

> Ο ΑΦΣΗ πιστεύω ότι το κάνει βασισμένος στην απόφαση του πρύτανη, *η οποία μπορεί να μην είναι νόμιμη*, αλλά δεν ασχολείτε κανένας.


Και ύστερα κατηγορείς κάποιους οτι κατέστρεψαν τις σχέσεις μας με το Μετσόβειο... 
Όταν γράφεις εσύ τέτοια ανυπόστατα, όλα είναι ΟΚ...




> Ο Ασύρματο σχολικό Δίκτυο μοιράζει το ιδιόκτητο bandwidth στα σχολεία του...


Το bandwidth ΔΕΝ ανήκει στο Ασύρματο Σχολικό Δίκτυο ούτε στο Πανελλήνιο Σχολικό Δϊκτυο (edunet), αλλά στο ΕΔΕΤ. Μπορεί για κάποιους να ταυτίζονται όλα αυτά, αλλά νομικά ΔΕΝ είναι το ίδιο...




> Για την πλατεία συντάγματος, δεν παρέχετε δημόσια υπηρεσία προς εμπορική εκμετάλευση, και πριν προλάβεις να απαντήσεις πως το ίδιο είμαστε και εμείς, σημείωσε ότι εκεί δεν θα είσαι υποχρεωμένος να γραφτείς μέλος σε κάποιο σύλλογο, δεν θα έχεις ετήσια συνδρομή, αλλά ελεύθερα όποιος θα περνάει θα πέρνει τσάμπα.


Απ' ότι έχει δημοσιευθεί, θα απαιτείτσι registration όπως προτείνω να γίνεται και στη δική μας περίπτωση. Γι αυτό και προτείνω η υπηρεσία να παρέχεται και σε μη μέλη του Συλλόγου. Ποιά επομένως θα είναι η διαφορά; Το κόστος πρόσβασης; Αν αυτό είναι εντελώς κοστοστρεφές χωρίς να βγαίνει κανένα κέρδος, κανείς δεν θα μας κατηγορήσει. Επιπλέον, μπορεί να παρέχεται και ολιγόλεπτη εντελώς δωρεάν πρόσβαση, για email check, ssh κλπ. πάντα μετά από login και authentication του χρήστη. 





> Νομικό πλαίσιο όντως μπορεί να μην υπάρχει, ή μπορεί να υπάρχει και να είναι εντελώς διαφορετικό από το δικό μας.
> 
> Πάντως στο ξαναλέω, ότι δεν αποτελεί σοβαρό επιχείρημα το "αφού το κάνει ο Χ μπορεί να το κάνω και εγώ"....


Ακόμη και οι υπεύθυνοι του έργου wi-fi στην Πλ. Συντάγματος δεν έχουν ξεκαθαρίσει ακριβώς τη διαδικασία του registration και του authentication και δηλώνουν οτι θα γίνει στο μέλλον. Αυτό όμως δεν τους σταματά να συνεχίζουν τις διαδικασίες για τη διεξαγωγή του σχετικού δημόσιου διαγωνισμού.
Απορώ λοιπόν γιατί δεν θα πρέπει να συνεχίσουμε κι εμείς τις προσπάθειες για να προσφέρουμε σε όλα τα μέλη του awmn την υπηρεσία internet και μάλιστα σε πολύ καλύτερες από τις γνωστές ταχύτητες του adsl...

----------


## papashark

Καλά άστο Δαμιανέ...

Εάν συγκρίνεις το "μπορεί" με τις έγγραφες καταγγελείες και τις απειλές, δεν μπορούμε να συζητήσουμε...

Άστο να πάει, αρκετή ώρα έχασα, και έχω μερικά ΦΕΚ να διαβάσω....

----------


## blizardbill

> Όχι, δεν θα γίνει γρήγορα και εύκολα από άλλη ομάδα να φτιάξει ένα ολόκληρο δίκτυο.
> 
> Εάν είχες ανέβει ταράτσα και είχες ασχοληθεί, θα ήξερες πόσες εργατώρες χρειάζονται για να φτιαχτεί ένα δίκτυο σαν το δικό μας, και βέβαια κανένας "πελάτης ιντερνετ" δεν πρόκειτε ούτε να χαλάσει τόσο χρόνο για να κάνει ΒΒς, ούτε και τόσα λεφτά. Όλοι θα θέλουν να γίνουν clients σε ένα ΑΡ....


Ίσως δεν έχεις καταλάβει τι είναι το ιντερνετ, και τι δύναμη έχει.
ΑΝ γίνει η αρχή σε μια περιοχή, και γίνει φανερά, χωρίς προβλήματα και καλή τιμή-ταχύτητα, πιστεύω ότι θα βρεθούν και κόμβοι, και πελάτες, και οι περισσότεροι από το awmn θα θέλουν να συνδεθούν με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο.
Και κάποια στιγμή θα ενωθούμε πιθανόν, και όλοι θα έχουμε αυτή τη δυνατότητα.

Μπορεί να καθυστερήσει μεν , αλλά δεν πιστεύω να έχεις την εντύπωση πως θα μπορέσεις για πάντα να κρατήσεις το "κακό" ιντερνετ μακριά από το awmn, μέχρι να πέσουν οι τιμές του dsl τόσο που να μην συμφέρει κανέναν !!!
Ακόμα και τότε, ο εχθρός του καλού είναι το καλύτερο, και αν είμαστε προσεκτικοί έχουμε την δυνατότητα να είμαστε καλύτεροι σαν δίκτυο.

Απάντησε στο τελευταίο, πιστεύεις ότι θα μείνει το ιντερνετ μακριά από το δίκτυο για πάντα ?, είναι δυνατόν σε ένα ανοιχτό και ελεύθερο δίκτυο, να αποκλειστεί οποιαδήποτε τόσο σημαντική λειτουργία του ?

----------


## papashark

Βlizzardbill, εκτός ότι δεν έχεις ιδέα από awmn, δεν κατάλαβες και το νόημα των όσων έγραψα.....

----------


## blizardbill

Καλά, πάντως δεν διαφωνείς κάπου μαζί μου, όπως το έθεσα… έτσι ?
Εγώ απλά βλέπω το awmn σαν ένα ελεύθερο δίκτυο που λόγω αυτού δεν μπορεί να μείνει πίσω πουθενά και να αποκλείσει τίποτα σοβαρό.
Και ιντερνετ, και voip , και τα πάντα θα έρθουν αργά η γρήγορα, και καλύτερα να το κάνουμε όσο σωστότερα και οργανωμένα γίνεται, στον σωστό χρόνο.

----------


## mindfox

blizzardbill,

ο τρόπος που το θέτεις, όντως θα πολλαπλασιάσει τους συνδεδεμένους στο AWMN.
Με μια μικρή διαφορά όμως: Θα αυξηθούν οι clients ΜΟΝΟΝ...
Διάβασε λίγο παραπάνω να δεις...
Θα γίνει μια περίφημη συγκέντρωση σε APs των clients, σε τέτοιο μάλιστα σημείο, που δε θα μπορεί να περάσει ούτε ping των 50 bytes, όχι internet traffic.

Η χρήση Internet σαν μέσο πειθού για κάποιον να συνδεθεί στο δίκτυό μας, πιστεύω πως είναι τελείως λάθος.
Από ότι ξέρω, υπάρχουν αρκετοί που συμφωνούν μαζί μου (και για να είμαι και δίκαιος, επίσης είναι αρκετοί που συμφωνούν με την ιδέα του Internet).
Όμως, καλώς ή κακώς, το να μαζέψουμε πολλούς clients, δεν είναι το ζητούμενο, είναι;

Το ζητούμενο είναι να πυκνώσουμε. Να δημιουργούνται κόμβοι. Εναλλακτικές διαδρομές. Κοντινότερες αποστάσεις.
Έτσι ώστε να μην επηρεαζόμαστε ούτε από βροχές, ούτε από "αδύναμους" δέκτες, ούτε από άλλα ιδιωτικά δίκτυα, ούτε από "παντόφλες", ούτε από τίποτα.
Αυτό όμως δε γίνεται από τη μία μέρα στην άλλη.
Αν θες, ας σου το πω κι αλλιώς.
Θα προτιμούσες 2000 μέλη στο σύλλογό μας, που το 90% γράφτηκαν μόνο και μόνο για "χαβαλέ" και δεν ασχολούντε καθόλου ή 50 οι οποίοι ενδιαφέρονται, κάνουν κινήσεις, σχεδιάζουν, νοιάζονται, ασχολούνται;

Δες λίγο τη διαφορά.
Μη βλέπεις μεμονομένα την υπηρεσία, δες και ποιους θα προσελκύσει.
Κοινώς, διάλεξε σωστά το target-group σου.

----------


## dti

Διαφωνώ κάθετα με τη λογική του target group. Δεν είναι τυχαίο οτι τα ίδια έχει γράψει και ο papashark κατ' επανάληψη. Target group και target group... ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ! Κινούμαστε με το συναίσθημα και με αυτό που γουστάρουμε. 

Και αν θες να σου απαριθμήσω αγαπητέ mindfox πόσοι clients έχουν γίνει κόμβοι επειδή ακριβώς γλύτωσαν κάποτε το κόστος του internet μπορώ να το κάνω. Δε γνωρίζω κάποιον που να είναι συνδεδεμένος μόνο στο awmn και όχι στο internet... 

Το έχω ξαναγράψει και το ξαναλέω και περιμένω ένα λογικό αντεπιχείρημα που να αποδεικνύει οτι δεν ισχύει αυτό που ισχυρίζομαι οτι το να δίνεις δωρεάν ή με ελάχιστο κόστος internet οδηγεί στην αύξηση των κόμβων ακριβώς για το λόγο οτι τα χρήματα που πήγαιναν στον πΟΤΕ ή σε κάποιον ISP πηγαίνουν στην ανάπτυξη του δικτύου και στο πύκνωμα των κόμβων.
Κι αν θες, μπορούμε να βάλουμε και όρους ανά περιοχή για τους νέους clients, μέχρι πόσοι νέοι ανά ap και την υποχρέωση των νέων να μετατραπούν σε κόμβους σε εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα και πολλά άλλα, αρκεί να υπάρχει συνεργασία και προοπτική για ανάπτυξη και όχι στείρα πολιτική κατά του συλλόγου και άρνηση για οτιδήποτε επιχειρείται...  ::

----------


## Achille

> Διαφωνώ κάθετα με τη λογική του target group. Δεν είναι τυχαίο οτι τα ίδια έχει γράψει και ο papashark κατ' επανάληψη. Target group και target group... ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ! Κινούμαστε με το συναίσθημα και με αυτό που γουστάρουμε.


Ε, αφού το θέτεις έτσι...

Εμείς ΔΕ γουστάρουμε να γεμίσουμε clients που ενδιαφέρονται μόνο για τσάμπα Internet.

Εντάξει τώρα;

----------


## blizardbill

> ο τρόπος που το θέτεις, όντως θα πολλαπλασιάσει τους συνδεδεμένους στο AWMN.
> Με μια μικρή διαφορά όμως: Θα αυξηθούν οι clients ΜΟΝΟΝ...
> Διάβασε λίγο παραπάνω να δεις...
> Θα γίνει μια περίφημη συγκέντρωση σε APs των clients, σε τέτοιο μάλιστα σημείο, που δε θα μπορεί να περάσει ούτε ping των 50 bytes, όχι internet traffic.


Δεν έχεις άδικο... αυτό είναι το μεγάλο πρόβλημα, και εδώ είναι το θέμα να εκμεταλλευτούμε την θέση μας την κατάλληλη στιγμή, για να γίνει ότι δυνατόν καλύτερο.

Όσο λιγότερες υπηρεσίες έχει το awmn (αποκλείοντας κάποιες), τόσο μεγαλύτερη ανάγκη έχουν οι εκτός να κάνουν δικιές τους συνδέσεις, και τόσο χειρότερα για όλους.
Δεν πρέπει να γίνει αυτό με το ιντερνετ, που είναι μεγάλη πρόκληση και δεν γίνεται να το σταματήσει κανείς.
Ο σκοπός είναι το awmn δεν είναι να τους χωρέσει σχεδόν όλους ? με όλες τις σημαντικές υπηρεσίες και με τον σωστότερο δυνατό τρόπο .

----------


## papashark

target group, strategy, tactics, policy, και διάφορες άλλες λέξεις που φυγουράρουν στο marketing των εταιρειών, είναι στοιχεία οργάνωσης.

Δεν μπορούμε να συζητάμε μια πρόταση για να οργανωθούμε εάν δεν μας αρέσει η οργάνωση.

Κάθε πετυχημένος οργανισμός, έχει ένα σκοπό.

Οι εταιρείες έχουν το κέρδος μακροπρόθεσμα και διάφορα άλλα βραχυπρόθεσμα. Ο σύλλογος μας ως οργανισμός και αυτος έχει μακροπρόθεσμα αυτά που λέει το καταστατικό του. Το δίκτυο και αυτό είναι ένας οργανισμός που υποτίθετε ότι έχει ένα σκοπό, την σωστή ανάπτυξη του.

_(Αν και για μένα σκοπός του συλλόγου είναι η υποστήριξη του δικτύου, γι' αυτό τον φτιάξαμε οι περισσότεροι, γι' αυτό πρέπει να υπάρχει)_

Κάθε σκοπός για να επιτευθεί χρειάζετε τον τρόπο, τον τόπο, τις μεθόδους, κλπ.

Έτσι εάν σκοπός μας είναι η σωστή ανάπτυξη του δικτύου, θα πρέπει να δούμε ποιοί μέθοδοι θα επιφέρουν αυτό το αποτέλεσμα.

Το δίκτυο αποτελείτε από :
BB κόμβους που αποτελούν την ραχοκοκαλιά του δικτύου, και χωρίς αυτούς δεν υπάρχει δίκτυο.
Service providers, που χωρίς αυτούς δεν υπάρχει λόγος να υπάρχει δίκτυο.
Clients, που απλώς γεμίζουν τα στατιστικά και μπορεί να επιφέρουν πιθανούς ΒΒ κόμβους. Δίκτυο θα μπορούσε να υπάρχει και χωρίς αυτούς, αλλά η ύπαρξη τους δίνει σκοπό για περισσότερο content, connectivity, και bandwidth

Οι δε service providers, συνήθως είναι οι ΒΒ κόμβοι, και σπανιώτερα οι clients.

Oπότε για την σωστή ανάπτυξη του δικτύου χρειαζόμαστε πολλούς ΒΒ κόμβους και πολλούς service providers.

Aπό που θα προέρθουν αυτοί ?

Από τους clients φυσικά, αφού κατά 90% όλοι οι ΒΒ (μετά την πρώτη δόμηση του δικτύου) προήλθαν από αυτούς, όπως και οι service providers.

Οπότε θέλουμε clients η οποίοι δύνατε να μπορούν να γίνουν ΒΒ κόμβοι σε κάποια στιγμή και service providers επίσης.

Για να γίνουν service providers, θα πρέπει να έχουν είτε πολλές γνώσεις περί υπηρεσιών, είτε πολύ μεράκι για να μάθουν.

Για να γίνουν ΒΒ κόμβοι, θα πρέπει να έχουν μεράκι, αγάπη για το δίκτυο, και κάποιο Minimum οικονομικό επίπεδο (το κόστος ενός ΒΒ κόμβου, είναι συνήθως απαγορευτικό για έναν μαθητή λυκείου εάν δεν τσοντάρουν οι γονείς του, δύσκολο αλλά όχι απρόσιτο για φοιτητές, και προσιτό για εργαζόμενους).

Οπότε θα πρέπει οι clients που προσελκύουμε, να έχουν αφενώς αρκετές γνώσεις, και αφετέρου να μπορούν να έχουν το μεράκι αργότερα, όπως και το Minimum οικονομικής δυνατότητας.

Οπότε μόλις ορίσαμε το target group μας, θέλουμε νέους clients, με αρκετές γνώσεις, και να έχουν πολύ μεράκι, καθώς και να μπορούν να έχουν και 100 ευρώ το μήνα περίσσευμα για να στήσουν τον κόμβο τους σιγά σιγά.

Διαφωνείς Δαμιανέ στα παραπάνω, ή απλά σε ενοχλεί η λέξη target group ?


To ιντερνετ τώρα είναι κάτι που μπορούμε να προσφέρουμε για να φέρουμε περισσότερο κόσμο.

Είναι όμως σωστή τακτική ?

Ποιοί είναι αυτοί που σήμερα ειδικά θα ενδιαφερθούν για το φθηνό ίντερνετ ?

Όχι απαραίτητα αυτοί που έχουν αρκετές γνώσεις, καθότι η ενασχόληση με το Internet περιλαμβάνει σε πολύ μεγάλο ποσοστό (η πλειοψηφία φοβάμαι) παθητικούς χρήστες που δεν προσφέρουν τίποτα παραμόνο "τραβάνε" πληροφορίες (όχι με τον κακό όρο του leeching απαραίτητα).

Οι έχοντες αρκετές γνώσεις, το μινιμουμ οικονομικής επιφάνειας, και που έχουν μεράκι για προσφορά, τις περισσότερες φορές έχουν ήδη πρόσβαση στο ίντερνετ, και δεν είναι η πρώτη τους προταιρεότητα πως θα το έχουν ποιο φθηνά. (όχι ότι άμα τους φέρεις στους κόλπους μας και τους μειώσεις αυτό το έξοδο, δεν θα μπορέσεις να τους οδηγήσεις να διοχετεύσουν το κεφάλαιο που περισσεύει σε στήσιμο νέων ΒΒ κόμβων).

Όπως οι περισσότεροι που θα έρθουν, θα είναι η πλειοψηφία που ανέφερα 2 παραγράφους παραπάνω.

Παθητικοί χρήστες που απλώς θα έρθουν ώστε να έχουν φθηνό ίντερνετ, που απλά θα πέσουν σε κάποιο ΑΡ και μόλις θα συνδεθούν δεν θα τους ξανακούσουμε μέχρι να έχει πρόβλημα η πρόσβαση τους στο ίντερνετ.

Αφού επέλεξαν τον φθηνότερο τρόπο να έχουν ίντερνετ, λογικά θα επιλέξουν και τον φθηνότερο δυνατό εξοπλισμό, ενώ η έλλειψη αγάπης για το δίκτυο θα οδηγήσει σε αδιαφορία για τους γύρω τους, και θα ξαναδούμε πολλές στελλίτσες σε g κάρτες σε windows που δεν θα κατεβάζουν ισχύ....

Θέλεις να γράψω και άλλα ?  ::  [/u]

----------


## dti

> *Εμείς* ΔΕ γουστάρουμε να γεμίσουμε clients που ενδιαφέρονται μόνο για τσάμπα Internet.
> 
> Εντάξει τώρα;


Ποιοι είστε *εσείς*; Και πόσοι είστε εσείς που θα επιβάλλετε την άποψή σας με το έτσι θέλω; Αυτές οι εποχές πέρασαν achille... 
Όπως πέρασε και η εποχή που έκανες τούμπες όταν συνδέθηκες ως client στο ap μου και είχες τσάμπα internet για αρκετούς μήνες...  ::

----------


## papashark

Kαι *εσύ ποιός είσαι που θα μας επιβάλεις την δική σου άποψη* με το ζόρι επειδή έτσι γουστάρεις ?

Και ο σύλλογος ποιός είναι που θα μας επιβάλει την δική του άποψη με το ζόρι επειδή έτσι γουστάρει ?

Οπότε *εσύ με ποιούς είσαι* ? Ποιοί είστε *εσείς* που θα επιβάλετε την άποψη για το ίντερνετ ?

Εμείς ποιοί ήμαστε ?


Δαμιανέ, κινήσε σε πολύ επικύνδινα μονοπάτια, ότι γράφεις μπορεί να γυρίσει και εντελώς ανάποδα...

Όπως πρέπει να σταματήσεις να γράφεις τα κομπλεξικά του στυλ "η εποχή που έκανες τούμπες όταν συνδέθηκες ως client στο ap μου και είχες τσάμπα internet για αρκετούς μήνες"...

Εάν μοίραζες ίντερνετ και περιμένεις ως αντάλλαγμα την υποταγή και το αιώνιο ευχαριστώ, τότε το πούλαγες για έμμεσο κέρδος και δεν το χάριζες.

----------


## dti

> Διαφωνείς Δαμιανέ στα παραπάνω, ή απλά σε ενοχλεί η λέξη target group ?


Ναι διαφωνώ με τη λογική οτι όλοι οι καλοί έχουν ήδη συνδεθεί στο awmn... Και όλοι αυτοί οι νέοι που είναι πρωτοετείς φοιτητές; Και όλοι όσοι είναι στα nocs των Πανεπιστημίων πού είναι (έχουμε σχετικά λίγους κοντά μας...). Και όλοι οι καθηγητές πού είναι; Και όλοι οι επώνυμοι φίλοι μας από το ΕΔΕΤ και το broad-band.gr και την ΚτΠ πού είναι; 
Υπάρχουν πολλοί ακόμη που εφόσον συνδεθούν στο awmn θα του δώσουν περαιτέρω αξία και ώθηση... Αυτοί θα έπρεπε να είναι ο στόχος μας. 
Και αυτούς θα τους προσελκύσουμε αν κι εφόσον έχουμε να τους προσφέρουμε κάτι πρωτόγνωρο, υπηρεσίες που δεν βρίσκουν εύκολα από κανένα provider...





> Όπως οι περισσότεροι που θα έρθουν, θα είναι η πλειοψηφία που ανέφερα 2 παραγράφους παραπάνω.
> 
> Παθητικοί χρήστες που απλώς θα έρθουν ώστε να έχουν φθηνό ίντερνετ, που απλά θα πέσουν σε κάποιο ΑΡ και μόλις θα συνδεθούν δεν θα τους ξανακούσουμε μέχρι να έχει πρόβλημα η πρόσβαση τους στο ίντερνετ.


Εγώ αυτό που βλέπω εδώ κι ένα χρόνο είναι η σαφής μείωση των clients του κόμβου μου. 
Κάποτε έφθασα μέχρι και 15 clients ταυτόχρονα συνδεδεμένους στο ap μου. Τώρα έχω μετά βίας 2-3. Παράλληλα έγιναν backbone κόμβοι κάπου 8 από αυτούς τους πρώην clients μου...
Μέσω του κόμβου μου δίνεται πρόσβαση στο Internet με ταχύτητα 1 Mbps εντελώς δωρεάν (ή προαιρετικά με μικρό κόστος) σε αυτούς που είναι clients στο ap μου και νέους clients δε βρίσκω... 2-3 νέοι που έδειξαν ενδιαφέρον να συνδεθούν έχουν ήδη τη δική τους adsl και δεν πολυενδιαφέρονται να πάρουν επιπλέον bandwidth από μένα...
Κι όσοι θέλουν να συνδεθούν κυρίως στο awmn εφόσον πιάνουν καλύτερα κάποιον άλλο κόμβο δεν προσπαθούν να μείνουν συνδεδεμένοι σε μένα επειδή υπάρχει Internet στο δικό μου κόμβο.
Εγώ το πείραμα στο δικό μου κόμβο το έκανα και μπορώ να μιλώ έχοντας αποδείξεις.

----------


## nvak

> Οπότε θα πρέπει οι clients που προσελκύουμε, να έχουν αφενώς αρκετές γνώσεις, και αφετέρου να μπορούν να έχουν το μεράκι αργότερα, όπως και το Minimum οικονομικής δυνατότητας.
> 
> Οπότε μόλις ορίσαμε το target group μας, θέλουμε νέους clients, με αρκετές γνώσεις, και να έχουν πολύ μεράκι, καθώς και να μπορούν να έχουν και 100 ευρώ το μήνα περίσσευμα για να στήσουν τον κόμβο τους σιγά σιγά.
> 
> Διαφωνείς Δαμιανέ στα παραπάνω, ή απλά σε ενοχλεί η λέξη target group ?


Αρκετά καλή η ανάλυση Πάνο  ::  
Για αυτό τον λόγο στην πρόταση που έκανα, πρότεινα την διάθεση συγκεκριμένου όγκου data σε κάθε ΒΒ κόμβο ή κόμβο υπηρεσιών μέλος του Συλλόγου και μόνο.
Αν τώρα ο κομβούχος θέλει να το μοιράσει στους client είναι ελεύθερος να το κάνει. Το μόνο σίγουρο όμως θα είναι, ότι θα εξαντλήση γρήγορα τον διαθέσιμο όγκο, δεδομένης της υψηλής ταχύτητας  :: 

Αν πιστεύετε ότι μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι πιλοτικά χωρίς να μας ξεφύγει ο έλεγχος ή να κάνουμε εκπτώσεις στις προυποθέσεις μας, μπορούμε να δοκιμάσουμε.

----------


## dti

> Kαι *εσύ ποιός είσαι που θα μας επιβάλεις την δική σου άποψη* με το ζόρι επειδή έτσι γουστάρεις ?
> 
> Και ο σύλλογος ποιός είναι που θα μας επιβάλει την δική του άποψη με το ζόρι επειδή έτσι γουστάρει ?


Το γεγονός οτι το συγκεκριμένο topic δεν ξεκίνησε από μένα σου λέει κάτι;
Το αίτημα για να υπάρξει internet μέσω του Συλλόγου είναι σαφές. 
Κάποιοι το υποστηρίζουν και κάποιοι όχι. Κανείς δεν πρέπει να επιβάλει σε κανέναν τίποτε. Πρέπει να συζητήσουμε με λογικά επιχειρήματα και όχι με κραυγές και με καταστροφολογία. 
Και πρέπει να ληφθούν αποφάσεις χωρίς να απειλούν οι διαφωνούντες για κατέβασμα κόμβων, φιλτραρίσματα, κλπ. ενέργειες που οδηγούν στη διάσπαση.




> Εάν μοίραζες ίντερνετ και περιμένεις ως αντάλλαγμα την υποταγή και το αιώνιο ευχαριστώ, τότε το πούλαγες για έμμεσο κέρδος και δεν το χάριζες.


Δεν περιμένω κανένα ευχαριστώ. Περιμένω αυτός που έχει ευεργετηθεί έστω και ελάχιστα από μία κατάσταση σαν αυτή που ισχύει στον κόμβο μου (δωρεάν πρόσβαση στο Internet) να μην είναι αντίθετος στο να συνδεθούν κι άλλοι νέοι στο δίκτυο και να έχουν κι εκείνοι την ίδια αντιμετώπιση όπως ο achille πριν από 2 χρόνια, δηλαδή σύνδεση στο awmn ως client και δωρεάν την υπηρεσία internet που πρόσφερα τότε (και προσφέρω ακόμη)...

----------


## Achille

> Δεν περιμένω κανένα ευχαριστώ. Περιμένω αυτός που έχει ευεργετηθεί έστω και ελάχιστα από μία κατάσταση σαν αυτή που ισχύει στον κόμβο μου (δωρεάν πρόσβαση στο Internet) να μην είναι αντίθετος στο να συνδεθούν κι άλλοι νέοι στο δίκτυο και να έχουν κι εκείνοι την ίδια αντιμετώπιση όπως ο achille πριν από 2 χρόνια, δηλαδή σύνδεση στο awmn ως client και δωρεάν την υπηρεσία internet που πρόσφερα τότε (και προσφέρω ακόμη)...


Θα την πιπιλίζεις για πολύ ακόμα αυτή την καραμέλα Δαμιανέ; Το ίδιο είναι πριν δυο χρόνια που για να πάρεις DSL έπρεπε να έχεις μπάρμπα στην Κορώνη, το ίδιο είναι τώρα που κάνεις μια αίτηση και σε μια βδομάδα είσαι έτοιμος;

Και μη μου πεις για το καταπληκτικό κόστος που πλήρωνες τότε, γιατί αν μπορούσα να βάλω δική μου DSL τότε, θα την είχα βάλει 100 φορές (πλήρωνα στον ΟΤΕ 3 φορές το κόστος σε ΕΠΑΚ σε σχέση με αυτά που πλήρωνες εσύ στην Intraconnect), και φυσικά δεν ήταν το κόστος ο λόγος που χρησιμοποιήσα τη δική σου, αλλά η ανύπαρκτη διαθεσιμότητα. Για να μη μιλήσω για την άθλια ποιότητα που το dialup τη συναγωνίζονταν άνετα σε ταχύτητα, και ήταν απείρως καλύτερο σε διαθεσιμότητα.

Μην ακούω λοιπόν βλακίες ότι δεν έχει πρόσβαση ο κόσμος τώρα σε broadband Internet και χρειάζεται το AWMN για να του το προσφέρει.

Και κάτι τελευταίο. Αυτός που δεν έχει 40e το μήνα να βάλει DSL, δεν πρόκειτε ποτέ να στήσει backbone κόμβο στο AWMN, τελεία και παύλα.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Διαφωνείς Δαμιανέ στα παραπάνω, ή απλά σε ενοχλεί η λέξη target group ?
> 
> 
> Ναι διαφωνώ με τη λογική οτι όλοι οι καλοί έχουν ήδη συνδεθεί στο awmn... Και όλοι αυτοί οι νέοι που είναι πρωτοετείς φοιτητές; Και όλοι όσοι είναι στα nocs των Πανεπιστημίων πού είναι (έχουμε σχετικά λίγους κοντά μας...). Και όλοι οι καθηγητές πού είναι; Και όλοι οι επώνυμοι φίλοι μας από το ΕΔΕΤ και το broad-band.gr και την ΚτΠ πού είναι; 
> Υπάρχουν πολλοί ακόμη που εφόσον συνδεθούν στο awmn θα του δώσουν περαιτέρω αξία και ώθηση... Αυτοί θα έπρεπε να είναι ο στόχος μας. 
> Και αυτούς θα τους προσελκύσουμε αν κι εφόσον έχουμε να τους προσφέρουμε κάτι πρωτόγνωρο, υπηρεσίες που δεν βρίσκουν εύκολα από κανένα provider...
> ...
> ...


Που είπα εγώ ότι όλοι οι καλοί μπήκαν ?

Που είπα να μην μπουν άλλοι ?

όπως θες τα ερμηνεύεις....


_(τώρα για τους επώνυμους φίλους μας και γιατί την κάνανε με ελαφρά πηδηματάκια μακριά μας, αναζήτα τις απαντήσεις σε όσους είχαν επαφές μαζί τους, ή και ακόμα δεν είχαν ενώ θα έπρεπε. Κρίνοντας από το πως χειριστίκαμε το θέμα του Μετσόβιου λες και κρατάγαμε τον Πάπα από τα @@......)_

----------


## dti

Το "ακριτικό Πασαλιμάνι" έχει δυνατότητα για adsl; Για να μας πει ο Papashark...
Υπάρχουν πολλές περιοχές που δεν υπάρχουν διαθέσιμες πόρτες στα dslams και η ταλαιπωρία ξεκινά από 15 μέρες και μπορεί να είναι μήνες...

Ακόμη όμως κι έτσι, γιατί να μη δοκιμάσουμε αυτό που λέει ο nvak. Συγκεκριμένος όγκος bandwidth σε κάθε κόμβο. 
Αν δηλαδή έχει κάποιος κόμβος τη δυνατότητα να έχει ταχύτητα μερικά mbps (που σήμερα είναι σχεδόν ακατόρθωτο στη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων όσων έχουν adsl) με κόστος λιγότερο από αυτό που θα απαιτείτο υπό άλλες συνθήκες, γιατί να μη το δοκιμάσουμε ακόμη και πιλοτικά;

----------


## blizardbill

Papashark, στους συλλογισμούς σου νομίζω δεν βάζεις πουθενά το γεγονός ότι δεν είμαστε μόνοι μας σαν awmn , υπάρχουν και άλλοι , που μπορεί να γίνουν περισσότεροι, και να μην είναι τόσο ωραία τα πράγματα, όπως είναι τώρα.
Αν αφήσουμε πολλά πράγματα έξω (το ιντερνετ πχ που είναι πρόκληση ) , απλά ο θόρυβος θα μεγαλώσει μελλοντικά, καθαρά από τους άλλους .

Αν τα έχουμε όλα όμως , και με μια οργανωμένη προσπάθεια που θα μπορεί να μοιράσει ιντερνετ φτηνά, εκτός ότι θα γλυτώσουμε από το κόστος του Οτε , θα προσελκύσει κόσμο, θα φέρει ανάπτυξη ,και θα μπορούμε να επιβάλουμε αρκετά πράγματα ώστε να γίνει σωστά.
Πχ, με συνεννόηση των κομβούχων ή του συλλόγου, όσοι παίρνουν ιντερνετ θα πρέπει να είναι σε μικρή απόσταση από κόμβο, να έχουν καλό εξοπλισμό, να μην δημιουργείτε κάποιο πρόβλημα, και να πιέζονται να γίνουν κόμβοι αν δεν υπάρχει άλλη χωρητικότητα.

Μπορεί να έχει κινδύνους , αλλά επίσης είναι και μια μεγάλη ευκαιρία για μεγαλύτερη αλλά και σωστή ανάπτυξη ταυτόχρονα.
Είναι και προσφορά... πιστευω ότι κάποιος που παίρνει έστω σαν πελάτης ιντερνετ, ίσως θέλει να το προσφέρει και σε άλλους, και να μεγαλώσει την ταχύτητα σύνδεσής του με όλους μας αν γίνει κόμβος.

----------


## Achille

> Το "ακριτικό Πασαλιμάνι" έχει δυνατότητα για adsl; Για να μας πει ο Papashark...
> Υπάρχουν πολλές περιοχές που δεν υπάρχουν διαθέσιμες πόρτες στα dslams και η ταλαιπωρία ξεκινά από 15 μέρες και μπορεί να είναι μήνες...


Οι εξαιρέσεις επιβεβαιώνουν τον κανόνα, δεν φτιάχνεται κανόνας με τις εξαιρέσεις.

----------


## dti

Να θυμήσω οτι αυτοί που ο Papashark λέει οτι είναι οι πραγματικά πρώτοι στην Ευρώπη, στο Djursland στη Δανία, έχουν σαν κύρια υπηρεσία το internet το οποίο μοιράζουν σε πάνω από 600 κόμβους / nodes (τα στοιχεία είναι περσινά). Προμηθεύονται χονδρικά την πρόσβαση μέσω δικτύου οπτικών ινών και το μοιράζουν ασύρματα σε μια πολύ εκτεταμένη γεωγραφικά περιοχή...

Εκεί φυσικά δεν κατέρρευσε κανένα δίκτυο και η ανάπτυξη συνεχίζεται διαρκώς...

----------


## aangelis

> Να θυμήσω οτι αυτοί που ο Papashark λέει οτι είναι οι πραγματικά πρώτοι στην Ευρώπη, στο Djursland στη Δανία, έχουν σαν κύρια υπηρεσία το internet το οποίο μοιράζουν σε πάνω από 600 κόμβους / nodes (τα στοιχεία είναι περσινά). Προμηθεύονται χονδρικά την πρόσβαση μέσω δικτύου οπτικών ινών και το μοιράζουν ασύρματα σε μια πολύ εκτεταμένη γεωγραφικά περιοχή...
> 
> Εκεί φυσικά δεν κατέρρευσε κανένα δίκτυο και η ανάπτυξη συνεχίζεται διαρκώς...


Εαν ειναι όντως έτσι.. έχει τρομερο ενδιαφέρον..

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Να θυμήσω οτι αυτοί που ο Papashark λέει οτι είναι οι πραγματικά πρώτοι στην Ευρώπη, στο Djursland στη Δανία, έχουν σαν κύρια υπηρεσία το internet το οποίο μοιράζουν σε πάνω από 600 κόμβους / nodes (τα στοιχεία είναι περσινά). Προμηθεύονται χονδρικά την πρόσβαση μέσω δικτύου οπτικών ινών και το μοιράζουν ασύρματα σε μια πολύ εκτεταμένη γεωγραφικά περιοχή...
> 
> Εκεί φυσικά δεν κατέρρευσε κανένα δίκτυο και η ανάπτυξη συνεχίζεται διαρκώς...
> 
> 
> Εαν ειναι όντως έτσι.. έχει τρομερο ενδιαφέρον..


Την Τρίτη 10 Αυγούστου 2004, 8:19 π.μ. είχε δημοσιεύσει ο ad-hoc το παρακάτω:

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=91413#91413




> Πηγή slashdot.org
> 
> Wireless Community Summit Tackles Digital Divide
> 
> "More than 150 participants (including Matt Westervelt, Seattle Wireless) from 30 countries will discuss on how to overcome the digital divide building wireless community networks. The freifunk.net summer convention 2004 takes place from 3rd to 10th September in Djursland, Denmark. The convention's location is well chosen -- DjurslandS.net (in Danish) itself is probably the most ambitious wireless community network of the world. About 200 volunteers installed more than 100 masts on the remote area's 32 000 sq mi. Using the wireless standards 802.11a/b/g about 1'500 households enjoy a symmetric 1-2 MBit internet connection via WI-FI (the WI-FI network has 8 direct uplinks to the danish backbone and several DSL fallbacks). The wireless4development track organized by wire.less.dk will show other projects how to follow the DjurslandS.net example. The convention starts off with a 3 day program including VoIP, development for the meshcube and antenna building and finishes off with a 5 day hands-on workshop."


Γιατί αυτοί μπορούν και εμείς όχι;

----------


## aangelis

Γιατι οι σκανδιναβοί μεγαλώνουν μέσα σε μια κοινωνία που τους μαθαίνει την ομαδικότητα και την συνεργασία. Οποιος έχει φίλο ή συγγενή που μπορεί να τους περιγράψει την νοοτροπία τους θα παθει πλάκα.

----------


## dti

Η ομαδικότητα και η συνεργασία είναι απαραίτητα για τη λειτουργία και του δικού μας δικτύου. 
Και υπήρχαν σε μεγάλο βαθμό όταν ξεκίναγε πριν 3 χρόνια το athenswireless...

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Να θυμήσω οτι αυτοί που ο Papashark λέει οτι είναι οι πραγματικά πρώτοι στην Ευρώπη, στο Djursland στη Δανία, έχουν σαν κύρια υπηρεσία το internet το οποίο μοιράζουν σε πάνω από 600 κόμβους / nodes (τα στοιχεία είναι περσινά). Προμηθεύονται χονδρικά την πρόσβαση μέσω δικτύου οπτικών ινών και το μοιράζουν ασύρματα σε μια πολύ εκτεταμένη γεωγραφικά περιοχή...
> 
> Εκεί φυσικά δεν κατέρρευσε κανένα δίκτυο και η ανάπτυξη συνεχίζεται διαρκώς...
> 
> 
> Εαν ειναι όντως έτσι.. έχει τρομερο ενδιαφέρον..


Kαι έχει προσλάβει τεχνικούς που πληρώνονται για να είναι ζωντανό, ενώ αναπτύχθηκε γιατί ο εκεί πΟΤΕς δεν εγκαθιστούσε δίκτυο adsl καθότι το θεωρούσε ασύμφορο....


Μην λέμε τα μισά.

----------


## Winner

Ομολογώ πως από τότε που παρακολουθώ το awmn (από πάντα δηλαδή), ακούω ένα ξου ξου ξου 666 για το internet over awmn.

Μετά από τόσα χρόνια, ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει τον λόγο.
Και πως να τον καταλάβω άλλωστε, αφού δεν υπάρχει...

----------


## blizardbill

Νομίζω πάντως ότι ελάχιστα άτομα είναι που δεν το θέλουν... εκτός αν κάνω λάθος.
Δεν είχε φτάσει και η ώρα και μέχρι σήμερα για τέτοιες σκέψεις... τώρα φαίνεται να πλησιάζει σιγά-σιγά .

----------


## Achille

> Ομολογώ πως από τότε που παρακολουθώ το awmn (από πάντα δηλαδή), ακούω ένα ξου ξου ξου 666 για το internet over awmn.
> 
> Μετά από τόσα χρόνια, ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει τον λόγο.
> Και πως να τον καταλάβω άλλωστε, αφού δεν υπάρχει...


Μωρέ πάρτε εσείς απόφαση να μοιράζει Internet ο σύλλογος στα μέλη του μέσω του ασυρμάτου δικτύου, και θα γελάσει ο κάθε πικραμένος.

Κάτσε να κάνω και bookmark το post μου, θα μου χρειαστεί σίγουρα μελλοντικά...

----------


## aangelis

Είναι κοντα 10 χρονια τώρα που εχω στην καθημερινή μου ζωή συνεχώς (always on) internet.. και το θεωρώ σημαντικό να έχει κάποιος πρόσβαση (ανεξάρτητα απο την ταχύτητα) στο internet για πολλούς λόγους.. 
είναι κρίμα να υπάρχει τέτοιο δίκτυο και να μην μπορεί ακόμη και ο τελευταίος στην αλυσίδα (πελάτης) να έχει τουλάχιστον πρόσβαση στο web.

Χρειάζεται όμως να είναι πολύ μα πολύ φθηνό (χωρις να δίνεται έμφαση στην ταχύτητα). Να δωθεί η ευκαιρία σε όλους να διαβάζουν how-tos, faq, πως να σεττάρουν έναν server, μέχρι να διαβάσουν την εφημερίδα τους το απογευματάκι, να στείλουν ενα email κλπ. Οποιος θέλει να κατεβάζει και να μην δίνει λογαριασμό σε κανένα ας πάρει adsl. Το ότι μερικοί έχουμε την ευκολία της ατομικής σύνδεσης adsl δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν θα πρεπει να έχουν κάποιου είδους πρόσβαση και οι υπόλοιποι.

Δεν είναι σωστό να λέμε στους άλλους.. παρε και εσυ adsl.. εαν δεν μπορεις να πάρεις adsl τι στο καλό δίνεις τόσα λεφτά σε ifs για το awmn.. για το awmn τα βρίσκεις και για το adsl δεν τα βρίσκεις;

Συμφωνούμε πιστεύω οι περισσότεροι ότι το δίκτυο υπάρχει για να καλύπτει τηλεπικοινωνιακές ανάγκες των ανθρώπων που συμμετέχουν. Δεν υπάρχει για να μετράμε τους κόμβους και τους clients και να χαιρόμαστε. Υπάρχει για να μιλάμε στο τηλέφωνο με τον φίλο, να μεταφέρουμε αρχεία, να παίζουμε παιχνιδάκια, να περνάμε ωραία. Δεν θέλουμε το δίκτυο για να κάνουμε ping σε μακρινούς κόμβους και να χαζεύουμε τα traceroutes μπροστά στις οθόνες μας.

[/code][/b]

----------


## paravoid

> Ναι διαφωνώ με τη λογική οτι όλοι οι καλοί έχουν ήδη συνδεθεί στο awmn... Και όλοι αυτοί οι νέοι που είναι πρωτοετείς φοιτητές; Και όλοι όσοι είναι στα nocs των Πανεπιστημίων πού είναι (έχουμε σχετικά λίγους κοντά μας...). Και όλοι οι καθηγητές πού είναι; Και όλοι οι επώνυμοι φίλοι μας από το ΕΔΕΤ και το broad-band.gr και την ΚτΠ πού είναι; 
> Υπάρχουν πολλοί ακόμη που εφόσον συνδεθούν στο awmn θα του δώσουν περαιτέρω αξία και ώθηση... Αυτοί θα έπρεπε να είναι ο στόχος μας. 
> Και αυτούς θα τους προσελκύσουμε αν κι εφόσον έχουμε να τους προσφέρουμε κάτι πρωτόγνωρο, υπηρεσίες που δεν βρίσκουν εύκολα από κανένα provider...


Συγγνώμη που επεμβαίνω (που φτάσαμε  :: ), απλά και εγώ συμφωνώ μαζί σου ότι δεν έχουν συνδεθεί όλοι οι καλοί στο AWMN.
Δεν είναι επειδή δεν προσφέρουμε κάτι "πρωτόγνωρο" που δεν βρίσκουν εύκολα (η ειρωνία είναι πως αυτό που λες είναι καθαρά marketing εταιρίας) αλλά επειδή μας θεωρούν ένα μάτσο μ*λάκες που πλακώνονται όλη την ώρα και δεν έχουν ίχνος σοβαρότητας.
Και το έχω ακούσει και από άτομα τα οποία μας έχουν συναντήσει και προσπαθήσει να μας σπρώξουν άπειρες φορές (όχι, δεν εννοώ τον Κοζύρη)

Πριν θιχτούμε ομαδικά, έχουν άδικο...;

Πριν αρχίσουμε να κυνηγάμε τις νέες μοναδικές-στον-κόσμο υπηρεσίες, μήπως πρέπει να κυνηγήσουμε λίγο την χαμένη σοβαρότητα μας; Να οργανωθούμε λίγο, να σταματήσουμε να πλακωνόμαστε για ψύλου πήδημα και ακόμα και όταν διαφωνούμε να σταματήσουμε να γράφουμε για την κεραία που σου χάρισα και το Internet που σου έδινα πριν από 2.5 χρόνια; (αν και τα παραδείγματα πάνε στον Δαμιανό, αναφέρομαι σε όλους κατ'αντιστοιχία)

Η παροχή Internet, φαίνεται να είναι μεγάλη πηγή διαφωνιών. Δεν λύνουμε πρώτα τα υπάρχοντα θέματα πριν ξεκινάμε καινούργια;

Φιλικά και συγγνώμη αν χάλασα το flame  ::

----------


## dti

> Είναι κοντα 10 χρονια τώρα που εχω στην καθημερινή μου ζωή συνεχώς (always on) internet.. και το θεωρώ σημαντικό να έχει κάποιος πρόσβαση (ανεξάρτητα απο την ταχύτητα) στο internet για πολλούς λόγους.. 
> είναι κρίμα να υπάρχει τέτοιο δίκτυο και να μην μπορεί ακόμη και ο τελευταίος στην αλυσίδα (πελάτης) να έχει τουλάχιστον πρόσβαση στο web.
> 
> Χρειάζεται όμως να είναι πολύ μα πολύ φθηνό (χωρις να δίνεται έμφαση στην ταχύτητα). Να δωθεί η ευκαιρία σε όλους να διαβάζουν how-tos, faq, πως να σεττάρουν έναν server, μέχρι να διαβάσουν την εφημερίδα τους το απογευματάκι, να στείλουν ενα email κλπ. Οποιος θέλει να κατεβάζει και να μην δίνει λογαριασμό σε κανένα ας πάρει adsl. Το ότι μερικοί έχουμε την ευκολία της ατομικής σύνδεσης adsl δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν θα πρεπει να έχουν κάποιου είδους πρόσβαση και οι υπόλοιποι.
> 
> Δεν είναι σωστό να λέμε στους άλλους.. παρε και εσυ adsl.. εαν δεν μπορεις να πάρεις adsl τι στο καλό δίνεις τόσα λεφτά σε ifs για το awmn.. για το awmn τα βρίσκεις και για το adsl δεν τα βρίσκεις;
> 
> *Συμφωνούμε πιστεύω οι περισσότεροι ότι το δίκτυο υπάρχει για να καλύπτει τηλεπικοινωνιακές ανάγκες των ανθρώπων που συμμετέχουν. Δεν υπάρχει για να μετράμε τους κόμβους και τους clients και να χαιρόμαστε. Υπάρχει για να μιλάμε στο τηλέφωνο με τον φίλο, να μεταφέρουμε αρχεία, να παίζουμε παιχνιδάκια, να περνάμε ωραία. Δεν θέλουμε το δίκτυο για να κάνουμε ping σε μακρινούς κόμβους και να χαζεύουμε τα traceroutes μπροστά στις οθόνες μας.
> *



aangelis++

Αυτό ήταν και το όραμα των ιδρυτικών μελών του athenswireless.
Όταν επαναλαμβάνεται μετά από 3 χρόνια από τον *εμπνευστή* της ιδέας της δημιουργίας του δικτύου, αποκτά επιπλέον βαρύτητα.  ::

----------


## papashark

Ήρθε ο aanglelis μετά από 2-3 χρόνια απουσίας, να μας θυμίσει γιατί είχε το όραμα.


Aangelis, ο καθένας που ξεκίνησε αυτό το δίκτυο, είχε ένα όραμα.

Εσύ το δικό σου, εγώ το δικό μου, ο Δαμιανός τα δικά του.

Σταματήστε να μας βάζετε όλους στο ίδιο τσουβάλι. Εφόσον θέλετε ο σύλλογος να μοιράσει ίντερνετ, σταματήστε να μας τα πρήζετε, και κατεβάστε μια σοβαρή και ολοκληρωμένη πρόταση....

----------


## dti

> Μωρέ πάρτε εσείς απόφαση να μοιράζει Internet ο σύλλογος στα μέλη του μέσω του ασυρμάτου δικτύου, και θα γελάσει ο κάθε πικραμένος.
> 
> Κάτσε να κάνω και bookmark το post μου, θα μου χρειαστεί σίγουρα μελλοντικά...


Εσύ τώρα μιλάς σαν μέλος του Συλλόγου, ή σαν μέλος του δικτύου που αμφισβητεί το δικαίωμα του Συλλόγου να παρέχει υπηρεσίες στα μέλη του;
Κι αν ο Σύλλογος πάρει μία απόφαση κατά πλειοψηφία, εσύ με ποιο δικαίωμα την αμφισβητείς και εκ των προτέρων τη σχολιάζεις με υπονομευτικό τρόπο;
Μάλλον η πληρωμή της ετήσιας συνδρομής σου στο Σύλλογο αποσκοπούσε αλλού ...και όχι στο να συμμετέχεις στις συλλογικές αποφάσεις.

----------


## papashark

Δαμιανέ, αντί να επιτήθεσε στον κόσμο όπως συνηθίζεις, ετοίμασε μια πρόταση ολοκληρωμένη.

Το ίδιο ισχύ και για τον jimis, τον blizzardbill και για τον aangelis, και για όποιον άλλο συμφωνεί.


Μία πρόταση που θα πρέπει να περιέχει το πόσο θα κοστίζει, πως θα πληρώνετε, ποιοί θα πέρνουν, πως θα διασφαλίζετε ποιοι πέρνουν, πόσο θα πέρνουν, τι θα κερδίσουμε ως σύλλογος/μέλη/δίκτυο, και φυσικά σύμφωνα με ποιούς νόμους είναι νόμιμο.


Το μπλα μπλα είναι εύκολο εδώ και πολλά χρόνια στο awmn, οι σοβαρές προτάσεις είναι ανύπαρκτες....

----------


## aangelis

Ρε γαμώτο.. εκανα ενα ποστ για να πω την αποψη μου σχετικά με το θεμα του τοπικ και τρώω σφαλιάρες..  ::  

η πρόταση μου ειναι αυτή που γράφω στο ποστ.. ελπίζω να είναι κατανοητή γιατι είναι απλή στην λογική της..

πρόσβαση με μικρή ταχύτητα, για όλους, φθηνή (εαν όχι τζάμπα).

----------


## mindfox

aangelis,

δε φταις εσύ σε κάτι.

Εσύ έκανες μια πρόταση. Μμερικά μέλη του δικτύου συμφωνούν, μερικά άλλα διαφωνούν, οι υπόλοιποι δεν ασχολούνται/δεν ξέρουν/δεν απαντούν.

Η φυσική εξέλιξη μιας ιδέας που λέγεται με σκοπό να συζητηθεί έγινε.

Τη σφαλιάρα την έφαγες (αν εννοείς αυτό που κατάλαβα) όχι άμεσα, αλλά έμμεσα. Κι αυτό διότι χρησιμοποιήθηκε το όνομά σου ως μέσο πειθούς.
Λόγω και του ρόλου που είχες στο AWMN (ως από τους πρώτους ή ο πρώτος που είχε την ιδέα) καταλαβαίνεις ότι η χρήση του ονόματός σου είναι πρώτης τάξης επικοινωνιακό επιχείρημα.

Επαναλαμβάνω, τουλάχιστον για εμένα δε φταις σε κάτι, ούτε είπες και κάτι που είναι ανέφικτο. Ο τρόπος υλοποίησης, οι παρούσες συνθήκες, όλα πιστεύω παίζουν ρόλο...

Είναι αυτό που λέμε: Υπάρχει σωστός χρόνος, τόπος, συνθήκες και άνθρωποι για κάθε τι καινούργιο.

Ίσως να μην υπάρχουν όλα τα παραπάνω για να μπορέσει να "ανθίσει" η πρότασή σου. 

Ίσως και να υπάρχει.

Για να γίνει όμως από μια απλή πρόταση, σε μια πρόταση υλοποίησης έχει πιστεύω ακόμα λίγη δουλίτσα.
Δουλίτσα που ίσως να μη μπορείς να την κάνεις μόνος σου. Αυτό είναι που λέμε. Οι υποστηρικτές της ιδέας αυτής, ας σκεφτούν λίγο καλύτερα πως θα μπορούσε να υλοποιηθεί.

Οι "αντιρρησίες"  ::  έχουν δώσει σενάρια που δείχνουν για ποιο λόγο θα πρέπει να αποφευχθεί ή τουλάχιστον αν γίνει, να μην είναι ο "κράχτης" του δικτύου μας.

Αυτά (c)mindfox  ::

----------


## papashark

> Ρε γαμώτο.. εκανα ενα ποστ για να πω την αποψη μου σχετικά με το θεμα του τοπικ και τρώω σφαλιάρες..


Σε καμία περίπτωση θα σε παρακαλέσω να μην το πάρεις προσωπικά.

Με ενόχλησε η εξέλιξη του "έτσι πρέπει να γίνει γιατί εμείς οι παπούδες σας, έτσι θέλαμε", και το "αφού το είπε ο aangelis, σημαίνει ότι αυτό θέλανε οι παπούδες σας". _(το "παπούδες" παρακαλώ να μην το πάρετε προσβλητικά, υπάρχει και νομικός όρος το "grandfather's right" που χρησιμοποιείτε κατά κόρον στην αεροπορία, για το οτιδήποτε υπήρχε πριν εμφανιστούν οι κανονισμοί)_

Όπως γενικά με ενοχλεί αυτή η ιστορία, εμείς αποφασίζουμε γιατί μπορούμε να αποφασίσουμε, γιατί είμαστε οι παλιοί, είμαστε ο σύλλογος, είμαστε οι δον γ@μ@ω, κλπ, και εσείς θα κάνετε ότι θέλουμε εμείς στον κόμβο σας....

----------


## aangelis

> Όπως γενικά με ενοχλεί αυτή η ιστορία, εμείς αποφασίζουμε γιατί μπορούμε να αποφασίσουμε, γιατί είμαστε οι παλιοί, είμαστε ο σύλλογος, είμαστε οι δον γ@μ@ω, κλπ, και εσείς θα κάνετε ότι θέλουμε εμείς στον κόμβο σας....


Πανο έχεις σκεφτει ότι κάποιοι συμμετέχοντες στο δίκτυο στον Πειραιά πέρνουν internet απο φίλους απο μακρινά σημεία του δικτύου και το traffic αυτό περνά από τον κόμβο σου;

----------


## papashark

Nαι, και δεν έχω πρόβλημα με αυτό.

Αλλού είναι το πρόβλημα μου, και το έχω πει πολλές φορές.

Και εδώ στο ΑΡ μου είμαστε κόσμος που μοιραζόμαστε την adsl μου και το κόστος της.

----------


## aangelis

Αρα η περίπτωση να υπάρχει ενας δύο proxy με ελεύθερη και δωρεάν πρόσβαση γνωστός σε όλους και με traffic limit, φαντάζομαι δεν θα σε πείραζε.

----------


## dti

> Οι "αντιρρησίες"  έχουν δώσει σενάρια που δείχνουν για ποιο λόγο θα πρέπει να αποφευχθεί ή τουλάχιστον αν γίνει, να μην είναι ο "κράχτης" του δικτύου μας.


Όπως θέλετε να κατέβει τεκμηριωμένη πρόταση από τους υπέρμαχους της ιδέας, έτσι οφείλετε κι εσείς, οι "αντιρρησίες", να αποδείξετε *με στοιχεία, ΟΧΙ με σενάρια* οτι αυτά που λέτε ισχύουν.

----------


## sotiris

ενας Δημος ηθελε να αλλαξει αρκετους δρομους του και να τους κανει ηπιας κυκλοφοριας.
στο δημοτικο συμβουλιο οι υπερμαχοι κατεβασαν ολοκληρωμενη προταση προκειμενου να πεισουν τους αντιρρησιες.

ενας συλλογος ηθελε να αλλαξει λιγο το καταστατικο του, οι υπερμαχοι εφεραν προταση με ολα τα θετικα της αλλαγης προσπαθωντας να πεισουν τους υπολοιπους προκειμενου να ψηφιστει η προταση τους.

μια τεχνικη εταιρια ηθελε να κανει ενα οικονομικο ανοιγμα και να δοκιμασει την τυχη της και στο real estate εκτος απο την κατασκευη τεχνικων εργων, οι υπερμαχοι αυτου του ανοιγματος κατεθεσαν μια ολοκληρωμενη προταση στο ΔΣ της εταιριας προκειμενου να πεισουν τους υπολοιπους.


σε ολες τις παραπανω περιπτωσεις οι υπερμαχοι εδωσαν το καλυτερο τους εαυτο προκειμενου να πεισουν τους υπολοιπους για το καλο της προταση τους, προσπαθωντας με στοιχεια να τους πεισουν για την ορθοτητα της και αποφευγοντας τις γενικολογιες του τυπου, "ειναι ωραια ιδεα", "ε αφου το κανουν και αλλοι καλο θα ειναι", " να δοκιμασουμε και εαν δεν μας κατσει το σταματαμε", "το λεμε εμεις ,οποτε ειναι καλο και θα το κανουμε ολοι".

----------


## Ifaistos

> Αρα η περίπτωση να υπάρχει ενας δύο proxy με ελεύθερη και δωρεάν πρόσβαση γνωστός σε όλους και με traffic limit, φαντάζομαι δεν θα σε πείραζε.


Εδώ και αρκετό λειτουργεί στον κόμβο ελεύθερος proxy , και λειτουργεί μια χαρά έχωντας 150+ clients από όλο το AWMN, αν και στην αρχή άκουσα και διάφορα περί "ψηφοθηρίας" και άλλα "ανέκδοτα" μια και τότε είχα την "τύχη" , (όπως στο "γαμώ την τύχη μου") να είμαι μέλος στο Δ.Σ

Αυτό που είδα όλους αυτούς τους μήνες είναι ότι η λύση της παροχής inet μπορεί να γίνει και χωρίς ¨κεντρικές συμφωνίες" αρκεί όσοι θέλουν (και μπορούν) να στίσουν ένα proxy και να *υπάρξει σύνδεση των proxy μεταξύ τους.*

Έτσι όποιος θέλει να είναι 24/7 connected και να έχει πρόσβαση για να βλέπει web, να στείλει κανά email, το κάνει *ανετότατα*, όποιος από την άλλη ονειρεύεται "απεριόριστα" p2p downloads, έπεξε και έχασε  ::  .

Τεχνική λύση υπάρχει, δοκιμάστικε και δουλεύει.... η διάθεση για συνεργασία ώστε να υλοιποιηθεί σε επιπέδο δικτύου είναι που πρέπει να υπάρξει.

----------


## Vigor

To κόστος παροχής internet φαντάζομαι προέρχεται από τα έσοδα από τα Αλφαβητάρι.

Διόρθωσέ με αν κάνω λάθος..!

----------


## Ifaistos

Δυστηχώς έχασες...  ::  

Τα λεφτά είναι ακόμα στο ΕΔΕΤ, αν θες πάρε τηλέφωνο και ρώτα τους,
μια και νιάζεσαι τόσο. Αν δεν έχεις το τηλέφωνο να στο δώσω.

Τον κόμβο, και τις υπηρεσίες που προσφέρει τις πληρώνω από την τσέπη μου.
Εσύ για τις "υπηρεσίες" που παρέχεις πληρώνεσαι ή το κάνεις από αφέλια ?

----------


## Vigor

Οι "υπηρεσίες μου" ακολουθούν την ιδέα του ανοικτού δικτύου και μπορείς να ρωτήσεις όλους όσους έχω βοηθήσει μέχρι τώρα αν έχω πάρει πεντάρα τσακιστή και ΟΥΤΕ ΕΧΩ ΣΚΟΠΟ ΚΑΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΘΕΛΩ!!

Αφέλιες μπορείς να ζητήσεις να σου κάνουν στα κομμωτήρια...  ::  

Εσύ άλλα μας είχες πεί στην ΓΣ. Ότι τα χρήματα τα έχεις πάρει και έπρεπε να δείς τον φορολογικό σου συντελεστή για να δείς τι ποσό θα παρέδιδες στον Ταμία του Συλλόγου μετά τις κρατήσεις.

Τι έγινε τώρα, μας το αλλάζεις? Υπάρχουν και βιντεοσκοπημένα ντοκουμέντα...

----------


## Ifaistos

> Τα λεφτά είναι ακόμα στο ΕΔΕΤ, αν θες πάρε τηλέφωνο και ρώτα τους,
> μια και νιάζεσαι τόσο. Αν δεν έχεις το τηλέφωνο να στο δώσω.


Μάλλον δεν το είδες γιατί εκνευρίστικες (η σου έπεσαν οι αφέλιες στα μάτια  ::  ).... στο ξαναγράφω για να το δεις...

Και έτσι για την ιστορία...
Το ΕΔΕΤ έχασε όλα τα έγγραφα/χαρτιά που μου είχαν ζητήσει και έπρεπε όλη η διαδικασία για να εγκριθεί η πληρώμη να ξανα-ξεκινήσει...
Αν έχεις άλλες απορίες ευχαρίστως να στις διευκρινήσω και κατ-ιδίαν.


pstn2voip υπηρεσία 210-9853104 ext 20301

Επίσης στο 20307 υπάρχει "ειδική" γραμμή "εξυπηρέτησεις πελατών"
Είναι 24/7/365 (μην ανησυχείς ούτε αυτή έχει χρέωση  ::  )

Υ.Γ Αν έχεις και τίποτα να πεις για το θέμα της συζήτησης (το Inet στο awmn) , αντί να προσπαθείς να δημιουργήσεις εντυπώσεις, ευχαρίστως να τις ακούσουμε

----------


## Vigor

ΟΚ.Θα περιμένουμε να μας ανακοινώσει ο Ταμίας του Συλλόγου ότι τα χρήματα παραδώθηκαν από πλευράς σου και μόνο τότε το συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα θα θεωρηθεί λήξαν.

Και εσύ τόσες αναποδιές στην ζωή σου... Ούτε ο Νίκος Ξανθόπουλος να ήσουν  ::  

Υ.Γ. Είχα πολυ δουλειά σε ταράτσες το Σαββατοκύριακο και δεν πρόλαβα να πάω στον κουρέα μου.  ::

----------


## nvak

> Μία πρόταση που θα πρέπει να περιέχει το *πόσο θα κοστίζει, πως θα πληρώνετε, ποιοί θα πέρνουν*, πως θα διασφαλίζετε ποιοι πέρνουν, πόσο θα πέρνουν, τι θα κερδίσουμε ως σύλλογος/μέλη/δίκτυο, και φυσικά σύμφωνα με ποιούς νόμους είναι νόμιμο.
> 
> Το μπλα μπλα είναι εύκολο εδώ και πολλά χρόνια στο awmn, οι σοβαρές προτάσεις είναι ανύπαρκτες....


Έχει δίκιο ο Πάνος . Προτείνω το θέμα να *κλειδωθεί* και να ανοίξει πάλι όταν θα έχουμε τουλάχιστον, οικονομικά στοιχεία. 
Άς αναλάβει κάποιος να βολιδοσκοπήσει κάποιους ISP για τιμές, όρους, νομικότητα, να πάρει προσφορά και να κατεβάσει κάτι ολοκληρωμένο.

Ότι ήταν να συζητηθεί νομίζω ότι συζητήθηκε.

----------


## dti

Νίκο, το θέμα δεν έχει κλείσει και καλό θα ήταν να γίνει με διαφάνεια οτι είναι να γίνει.
Μερικές ιδέες που μου έρχονται πρόχειρα στο μυαλό:

Καλό θα ήταν να γίνει κάποια τριμελής επιτροπή στην οποία θα συμμετέχουν ένας από το Δ.Σ. του Συλλόγου, ένας που θα υποστηρίζει την πρόταση κι ένας "αντιρρησίας" με σκοπό να υπάρχει ενημέρωση όλων των πλευρών.

Καλό είναι να πέσουν ιδέες για το από πού μπορούμε να ζητήσουμε "χονδρική" τιμή και όσοι τυχόν είναι μέλη και εργάζονται σε κάποιον ISP, ίσως, αν θέλουν, να μπορούν να βοηθήσουν...

Επιπλέον, καλό είναι να ζητηθεί επίσημα προσφορά από διάφορους παρόχους, με επιστολές που θα αποστείλει το Δ.Σ.

Κάτι ακόμη που θα χρειαστεί να συζητηθεί ενδεχομένως. Για τη διασύνδεση με τον όποιον "χονδρέμπορο" πιθανότατα θα απαιτηθεί ένα bb link μεταξύ του σημείου που θα μας υποδειχθεί οτι θα μπορούσαμε να στήσουμε κόμβο και κάποιου ήδη υπάρχοντος (?) κόμβου. Είναι κι αυτό ένα θέμα που θα απαιτήσει χρόνο και χρήμα για το στήσιμο και καλό είναι να προϋπολογισθεί και να υπάρξει διαθεσιμότητα του εξοπλισμού.

----------


## sotiris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Μία πρόταση που θα πρέπει να περιέχει το *πόσο θα κοστίζει, πως θα πληρώνετε, ποιοί θα πέρνουν*, πως θα διασφαλίζετε ποιοι πέρνουν, πόσο θα πέρνουν, τι θα κερδίσουμε ως σύλλογος/μέλη/δίκτυο, και φυσικά σύμφωνα με ποιούς νόμους είναι νόμιμο.
> 
> Το μπλα μπλα είναι εύκολο εδώ και πολλά χρόνια στο awmn, οι σοβαρές προτάσεις είναι ανύπαρκτες....
> 
> 
> Έχει δίκιο ο Πάνος . Προτείνω το θέμα να *κλειδωθεί* και να ανοίξει πάλι όταν θα έχουμε τουλάχιστον, οικονομικά στοιχεία. 
> Άς αναλάβει κάποιος να βολιδοσκοπήσει κάποιους ISP για τιμές, όρους, νομικότητα, να πάρει προσφορά και να κατεβάσει κάτι ολοκληρωμένο.
> ...


πεστα Νικο, εσενα ακομα σε ακουνε, τους αλλους οτι και να λενε τους γειωνουνε με το καλημερα, ακομα και εαν μερικα απο αυτα που λενε ειναι σωστα.

----------


## argi

> Επιπλέον, καλό είναι να ζητηθεί επίσημα προσφορά από διάφορους παρόχους, με επιστολές που θα αποστείλει το Δ.Σ.


Μάλλον πρέπει να φτιαχτεί μια ομάδα να τα αναλάβει αυτά υπο την καθοδήγηση/έλεγχο του ΔΣ... αλλά μην τα περιμενουμε ολα απο αυτούς... μόνο ο Ύψιστος είναι πανταχού παρόν και τα πάντα πληρών...




> πεστα Νικο, εσενα ακομα σε ακουνε, τους αλλους οτι και να λενε τους γειωνουνε με το καλημερα, ακομα και εαν μερικα απο αυτα που λενε ειναι σωστα.


nvak+++

Συμφωνώ.. πολύς κόσμος σέβεται τον Νικο γιατί πάντα στέκεται στην ουσία, με προτάσεις ή αντιπροτάσεις χωρίς να προσβάλλει κανέναν άμεσα ή έμμεσα.

@rg!

----------


## papashark

> Αρα η περίπτωση να υπάρχει ενας δύο proxy με ελεύθερη και δωρεάν πρόσβαση γνωστός σε όλους και με traffic limit, φαντάζομαι δεν θα σε πείραζε.


Yπάρχουν πολλοί Open Proxy για την ώρα. Οπως αυτός που είπε ο Ifaistos, όπως έχει το koki, ο racer, εγώ για κάποιους στο ΑΡ μου, και αρκετός άλλος κόσμος. 

Σε αυτούς υπάρχει πραγματική ελεύθερη και δωρεάν πρόσβαση, χωρίς να αποτελεί υπηρεσία FMO, χωρίς διακρίσεις σε εμάς και σε εσάς.

Άλλο το ελεύθερα σε όλους, άλλο το στα φιλαράκια μου, και άλλο ο διαχωρισμός των μελών του δικτύου.




> Όπως θέλετε να κατέβει τεκμηριωμένη πρόταση από τους υπέρμαχους της ιδέας, έτσι οφείλετε κι εσείς, οι "αντιρρησίες", να αποδείξετε με στοιχεία, ΟΧΙ με σενάρια οτι αυτά που λέτε ισχύουν


Πριν από λίγο έθεσα το target group που κατά την γνώμη μου πρέπει να έχει το δίκτυο, και έθεσα ότι το free internet είναι λάθος tactics.

Θες να σου κάνω ένα plan ξεκινώντας από τα 4Ρ του δικτύου ? Θα μου πεις ότι μιλάω με εταιρικούς όρους, και εγώ θα σου πω ότι μιλάω με όρους managment, γιατί όταν μιλάμε για οργάνωση και διοίκηση με αυτά θα μιλάμε.

Εν τέλει, όσο δεν υπάρχει σοβαρή πρόταση, με όλα αυτά που έγραψα σε προηγούμενο post μου περιληπτικά, δεν υπάρχει θέμα προς συζήτηση.

Εσείς που θα φέρετε την πρόταση, καλείστε να μας πείσετε τους υπόλοιπους. Το να ζητάς από εμάς να φέρουμε πρόταση γιατί να μην κάνουμε κάτι που δεν κάνουμε ούτως ή άλλο είναι λίγο ποντιακό  ::  




> Έτσι όποιος θέλει να είναι 24/7 connected και να έχει πρόσβαση για να βλέπει web, να στείλει κανά email, το κάνει ανετότατα, όποιος από την άλλη ονειρεύεται "απεριόριστα" p2p downloads, έπεξε και έχασε.


+ Ifaistos (φτού κακά στο στόμα μου  ::  )




> To κόστος παροχής internet φαντάζομαι προέρχεται από τα έσοδα από τα Αλφαβητάρι. 
> 
> Διόρθωσέ με αν κάνω λάθος..!


Mην το ξανακάνεις αυτό το λάθος. Μπορεί να έχουμε κατηγορίσει τον ifaisto (αλλά και τον wiresounds) για λάθους χειρισμούς για το θέμα, αλλά όχι και για υπαιξέρεση....
Τα υπόλοιπα θα στα πω με pm για να μην πουν οι υπόλοιποι ότι προπαγανδίζω  ::  




> Καλό θα ήταν να γίνει κάποια τριμελής επιτροπή στην οποία θα συμμετέχουν ένας από το Δ.Σ. του Συλλόγου, ένας που θα υποστηρίζει την πρόταση κι ένας "αντιρρησίας" με σκοπό να υπάρχει ενημέρωση όλων των πλευρών.


Aυτό με την επιτροπή μου θύμισε λίγο από δημόσιο...

Θυμάμαι στο ΥΕΘΑ όταν θέλαμε να γειώσουμε κάτι, το πρώτο πράγμα που λέγαμε ήταν την σύσταση επιτροπής που θα εξετάση την σύνθεση, τις αρμοδιότητες και τις υποχρεώσεις της επιτροπής που θα φτιαχτεί για να λύσει το πρόβλημα που υπάρχει.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

Μα αν έλεγα οτι αύριο το πρωί θα πάω να χτυπήσω την πόρτα της ΧΥΖ εταιρίας, θα έλεγες με ποιά ιδιότητα και οτι μπορεί να καταστρέψω τις σχέσεις μας με τη συγκεκριμένη εταιρία και οτι δεν με έχει εξουσιοδοτήσει κανείς για να μιλήσω εξ όνόματος του Συλλόγου, κλπ. κλπ.  ::  

Και πριν από οποιαδήποτε ενέργεια, μήπως θα πρέπει να έχουμε και επίσημα την άδεια του Δ.Σ. το οποίο έχει αποφύγει επιμελώς να πάρει θέση ως τώρα;
Όταν λοιπόν αποφασίσει σχετικά το Δ.Σ., το βλέπουμε το θέμα με ή χωρίς "αντιρρησία" στη σύνθεσή μας.

----------


## blizardbill

Ωραία παιδιά... όπως είπε και ο nvak, η επόμενη κίνηση είναι να ρωτηθούν οι Isp, για τον τρόπο που μπορούμε να αγοράσουμε ομαδικά bandwith, (μέσο του συλλόγου υποθέτω) τον τρόπο σύνδεσης με το awmn και το κόστος . (όλα στο περίπου βέβαια ).
Μετά , έχοντας και μια βάση βλέπουμε παρακάτω.

----------


## Acinonyx

Αντε και καλορίζικο!  ::

----------


## LARRIS

Στο εξωτερικό όσοι είναι γραμμένοι στο nodedb και έχουν και συλλόγους συνεργάζονται με τα εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα και ακαδημίες και έχουν πλήρη πρόσβαση όχι μόνο στο ιντερνετ αλλά και ολόκληρους servers για video webcast email servers voip και άλλες πολλές υπηρεσίες.
Τώρα σε λίγο καιρό όλα τα κράτη θα βάλουν επίσημα wimax και όταν θα βάλουν και δω οι μεγάλοι ιδιώτες και εταιρίες με τα πολλά λεφτά τότε θα πέσουν κάτι kilowatt και κάτι kdbi και mdbi και θα γίνουμε σαν τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες στα FM και τους τηλεπειράτες ουραγοί που χάσαν τα αυγά και τα πασχάλια ψάχνοντας για ενα μικρό τόπο στους δέκτες να κάνει φσσσστ το γνωστό φύσημα μπας και εκπέψουν για λίγα μέτρα δοκιμαστικά.
Γιαυτό χαρείτε τώρα που είναι άδειες οι συχνότητες γιατί μετά μάλλον πολύ σαβούρα θα μαζευτεί και θα ναι από τους γνωστούς νταβ.... που λέει κι ο πρωθυπουργός. Αυτοί τα βαστάνε και μάλλον το κράτος θα τους τα δίνει όλα
Μάλλον θα πρέπει να κάνουμε και μείς όπως στο εξωτερικό να προλάβουμε να ζητήσουμε από το κράτος και απο όλα τα ακαδημαικά δίκτυα ΕΔΕΤ και άλλα να συνδεθούν όλα μαζί καθολοκληρίαν δεν κατάλαβα???????? ρε στα άλλα κράτη οι wifiάδες σαν εμάς είναι εξουσία ή μήπως και εσείς έχετε την νοοτροπία του δημοσίου υπαλλήλου ή του φοιτητή που θέλουν να τα έχουν όλα μόνοι τους τα προνόμια και να τα απολαμβάνουν? μήπως δουλεύετε στον ΟΤΕ μήπως είστε ανήψια του κόκαλη μήπως σας αρέσει να βλέπετε τον άλλο να ζορίζεται ? 
Εμένα πάντως πάνω απόλα με ενδιαφέρει η επικοινωνια παντός τύπου μέσα απο τα δίκτυα και όλες οι εφαρμογές Τεχνικός υπολογιστών όν 
Όλα τα θέλω και το videochat μου θέλω και το videobroadcast μου θέλω και το voip μου θέλω και την επιτήρηση χώρου μου θέλω μέσω ip και να μεταδίδω εικόνες σε όλο τον κόσμο και παιχνίδια να παίζω και sharing file να μοιράζομαι όλα τα δίκτυα θέλω να είναι ενωμένα
Σας έγραψα πολλά ε! υπάρχουν κι άλλα πολλά άμα τα θυμηθώ! α και τύπου SETI προγράμματα μπορούμε να αξιοποιήσουμε σε τέτοια ασύρματα δίκτυα για επεξεργασίες και μελέτες όπως ένα πρόγραμμα για θέματα υγείας που υπάρχει δεν θυμάμαι τ΄όνομα του και για διαστημικά προγράμματα αφού και η αμερικι κάνει διαγωνισμό για ποιός θα φτιάξει πύραυλο ιδιώτης για το διάστημα και για το φεγγάρι

----------


## nikpet

> ρε στα άλλα κράτη οι wifiάδες σαν εμάς είναι εξουσία ή μήπως και εσείς έχετε την νοοτροπία του δημοσίου υπαλλήλου ή του φοιτητή που θέλουν να τα έχουν όλα μόνοι τους τα προνόμια και να τα απολαμβάνουν?


Αυτό είναι ενδιαφέρον...  ::  

Για δώσε μας και ένα παράδειγμα ασύρματης κοινότητας με εξουσία...

----------


## LARRIS

Αυτό που αναφερω δεν εννοώ εξουσία την κοινή εξουσία εννοώ ότι μετράει ο λόγος τους τους σέβονται διότι στο εξωτερικό κοιτούν το κοινό καλό την κοινή γνώση αλληλοβοηθιώνται και οι ερασιτέχνες εκεί είναι όπως οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες εδώ αλλά και κάτι παραπάνω πού παραπάνω απο αυτούς που εκπέμπουν με άδειες στα UHF και VHF που ειδοποιούν για πλοία σήματα κινδύνου για πυρκαγιές σε δάση για κακοκαιριές για διάφορα πράγματα οι έλληνες πρόσκοποι των ερτζιανών. Ε! κάπως έτσι έχουν γίνει σε κάποια μέρη της αμερικής και της αυστραλίας οι ασύρματοι δικτυωτές με τα wifi και συνεργάζονται στενά με τα ακαδημαικά εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα σε όλους τους τομείς και υπηρεσίες μέχρι και στο διαδίκτυο πλήρως

----------


## Acinonyx

Υποθετικό σενάριο:

Αγοράζω μία γραμμή 1Mbit/1Mbit και χρησιμοποιώ τα λινκς μελών του συλλόγου για να πουλήσω το internetικό bandwidth στους πελάτες μου με tunnels. Φτιάχνω κι ένα site στο internet και διαφημίζω ότι με 15 ευρώ θα έχουν γρήγορο internet.  ::  Φαντάζομαι ότι θα μου το επιτρέψετε σα σύλλογος να το κάνω αυτό..

Γιατί αν δεν μου το επιτρέψετε τότε για ποιό λόγο να επιτρέψω εγώ στον σύλλογο να πουλάει internet χρησιμοποιόντας δικά μου λινκ;

Μην κάνετε αυτά που δεν θα σας άρεσαν να σας κάνουν...

Δηλαδή εδώ είμαστε τα δικά μου δικά μου και τα δικα σου δικά μου.. Είναι σωστό αυτό;

----------


## vegos

> Γιατί αν δεν μου το επιτρέψετε τότε για ποιό λόγο να επιτρέψω εγώ στον σύλλογο να πουλάει internet χρησιμοποιόντας δικά μου λινκ;


Φυσικά και *δεν* πρόκειται να περάσει από δικό μου εξοπλισμό οτιδήποτε χρησιμοποιείται για να κερδίσει κάποιος.

Ας μη συνεχίσω.......

----------


## nkladakis

Τι είναι αυτά που λέτε ρε παιδια. Ποιος πουλάει internet ή άλλες υπηρεσίες? Το σωματείο παροχές κάνει και θα κάνει προς τα μέλη του, όπως το mail γίνετε τώρα και κανένας δεν το κάνει θέμα. 
Αυτές οι απειλές δεν μου αρέσουν καθόλου.

----------


## vegos

> Τι είναι αυτά που λέτε ρε παιδια. Ποιος πουλάει internet ή άλλες υπηρεσίες? Το σωματείο παροχές κάνει ή θα κάνει προς τα μέλη του, όπως το mail γίνετε τώρα και κανένας δεν το κάνει θέμα. 
> Αυτές οι απειλές δεν μου αρέσουν καθόλου.


Κι εμένα να δεις...

Μα *καθόλου* δεν μου αρέσουν!

----------


## nvak

> Αγοράζω μία γραμμή 1Mbit/1Mbit και χρησιμοποιώ τα λινκς μελών του συλλόγου για να πουλήσω το internetικό bandwidth στους πελάτες μου με tunnels. Φτιάχνω κι ένα site στο internet και διαφημίζω ότι με 15 ευρώ θα έχουν γρήγορο internet.  Φαντάζομαι ότι θα μου το επιτρέψετε σα σύλλογος να το κάνω αυτό..


*Φυσικά και θα επιτραπεί. Στην ΓΣ αποφασίσθηκε ότι απαγορεύεται κάθε είδους περιορισμός και φιλτράρισμα στο routing.*

Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση όμως είσαι παράνομος απέναντι στη ΕΕΤΤ για *εμπορική* εκμετάλευση και θα φέρεις προσωπικά την ευθύνη. 
Στην περίπτωση του Συλλόγου πρόκειται για *δωρεάν* παραχώρηση πρός τα μέλλη νόμιμα αγορασμένου BW.

----------


## DiGi

> Φυσικά και θα επιτραπεί. Στην ΓΣ αποφασίσθηκε ότι απαγορεύεται κάθε είδους περιορισμός και φιλτράρισμα στο routing.


ROFL

----------


## Cha0s

> Φυσικά και *δεν* πρόκειται να περάσει από δικό μου εξοπλισμό οτιδήποτε χρησιμοποιείται για να κερδίσει κάποιος.


Συμφωνώ και εγώ.

Τον κόμβο μου και τα μηχανήματα που καίνε ρέυμα 24/7 τα έχω για το χόμπυ μου όχι για να τα κονομάει ο σύλλογος (από τον κατεγιδισμό μελών που θα γραφτούν για το τσάμπα ιντερνετ) και ο χ ISP που θα επιλλεχτεί (ποιος θά ναι άραγε;  ::  )

----------


## Achille

Για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν τι έχει συζητηθεί στη Γ.Σ. και τι αποφάσεις πάρθηκαν, μπορείτε να διαβάσετε το αντίστοιχο άρθρο στο news.awmn.org

----------


## Acinonyx

> Τι είναι αυτά που λέτε ρε παιδια. Ποιος πουλάει internet ή άλλες υπηρεσίες? Το σωματείο παροχές κάνει και θα κάνει προς τα μέλη του, όπως το mail γίνετε τώρα και κανένας δεν το κάνει θέμα.





> Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση όμως είσαι παράνομος απέναντι στη ΕΕΤΤ για εμπορική εκμετάλευση και θα φέρεις προσωπικά την ευθύνη.


Δεν ανέφερα ότι θα το πουλήσω με κέρδος. Παροχή θα κάνω κι εγώ στα μέλη μου με 15 ευρώ. Βέβαια μπορεί να τα έχω κάνει πλακάκια με τον παροχέα. Καλό; Θα κάνω όμως τέτοια διαφήμιση που θα φέρω πολύ κοσμο..




> Αυτές οι απειλές δεν μου αρέσουν καθόλου.


Εμενα να δεις! Αν δεν θέλω να routarω internet από τον κόμβο μου και το κόψω με απειλείς ότι θα με τιμωρίσεις με αντιποινα (κοβοντας μου όλο το AWMN). Ποιά η διαφορά της πραγματικής δικής σου απειλής από την *υποθετική* δική μου;

Επίσης αν αύριο μεθαύριο ανεβάσω μία υπηρεσία και απαγορευσω την προσβαση (π.χ. το woogle που είναι βασική υπηρεσία) σε μέλη του συλλόγου και μόνο, δεν θα θεωρηθεί ως επιθετική κίνηση προς τον σύλλογο; Γιατί εγώ να μην θεωρήσω ως επιθετική κίνηση μία παρόμοια κίνηση από αυτόν; 

Φαντάζομαι ότι ήδη θα υπάρχουν σενάρια πως να παρακαμφθούν οι κόμβοι που δεν είναι στο σύλλογο γιατί φαίνεται οτι υπαρχει πρόβλημα.. Κοιτάμε όμως το δεντρο και χάνουμε το δάσος..

Η λύσεις είναι τρεις:

1) Να γίνουν όλοι οι κόμβοι συλλογικοί (δεν λύνει απαραίτητα το πρόβλημα)
2) Να παρακαμφθουν οι αντιρρησίες (λύνει το πρόβλημα αλλα με πολύ κόπο και χρόνο)
3) Εφόσον μπορεί να δημιουργηθούν τόσα προβλήματα και το internet δεν είναι κάποια αναγκαία υπηρεσία αφού υπάρχουν ήδη τόσοι proxy, τότε μην το δωσετε καθόλου.. (λύνει το πρόβλημα απόλυτα)

Βέβαια θα γυρίσεις και θα μου πεις, "Τι σε νοιάζει εσένα τι κάνουμε εμείς με τα μέλη μας;" αλλά κ εγώ θα σου απαντήσω, "Τι σε νοιάζει τι κάνω εγώ με τον κόμβο μου;"  :: 

Υ.Γ. Και για να μην παρεξηγηθώ είναι υποθετικά σενάρια και προσπάθεια να αναλύσω την σκέψη ενός μη συλλογικού κομβούχου...

----------


## blizardbill

To θέμα είναι, ο κάθε μη συλλογικός κομβούχος να λέει τις απόψεις του και να παλεύει για αυτές, αλλά να μην κάνει (όσο είναι δυνατόν) του κεφαλιού του, και να μην πράττει μεμονωμένα δημιουργώντας προβλήματα στο δίκτυο.

Έχεις κάθε δικαίωμα να μην γουστάρεις το ιντερνετ, το dc, τα κρυπτογραφημένα πακέτα κλπ, (για οποιοδήποτε λόγο ), αλλά σαν μέρος ενός δικτύου, πρέπει να ανέχεσαι και εσύ την απόφαση των πολλών, πρέπει να υπάρχουν υποχωρήσεις από όλους, και να συμμετέχετε όλοι στις διαδικασίες για την όποια κοινή απόφαση .

----------


## vegos

> πρέπει να ανέχεσαι και εσύ την *απόφαση των πολλών*, πρέπει να υπάρχουν υποχωρήσεις από όλους, και να συμμετέχετε όλοι στις διαδικασίες για την όποια κοινή απόφαση .


Είπες τη σωστή κουβέντα.

----------


## pavlidisd

Nαι κατά το "Όσοι δεν είναι μαζί μας είναι εχθροί μας"  ::   ::   ::  

Άντε και να αρχίσουμε να βλέπουμε τι ποινές θα τρώμε...

----------


## nkladakis

Μπορεί τα 110 μέλη να αποφασίσουμε να βάλουμε internet, μπορεί όμως να αποφασίσουμε ότι δεν πρέπει. Ότι και να αποφασίσουμε θα είναι σεβαστό από όλους μας γιατί έτσι έχουμε συμφωνήσει να κάνουμε.
Βασίλη, ο κάθε ένας από εμάς θα αποφασίσει με μόνο κριτήριο αυτό που πιστεύει ότι είναι προς στο συμφέρον τις κοινότητας, και κανένας μα κανένας, σε διαβεβαιώνω, δεν πρόκειται να επηρεαστεί από τις απειλές σου.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Έχεις κάθε δικαίωμα να μην γουστάρεις το ιντερνετ, το dc, τα κρυπτογραφημένα πακέτα κλπ, (για οποιοδήποτε λόγο ), αλλά σαν μέρος ενός δικτύου, πρέπει να ανέχεσαι και εσύ την απόφαση των πολλών, πρέπει να υπάρχουν υποχωρήσεις από όλους, και να συμμετέχετε όλοι στις διαδικασίες για την όποια κοινή απόφαση .


Αντιστοιχα: Έχεις κάθε δικαίωμα να γουστάρεις το AWMN σαν ISP αλλά πρέπει να ανεχεσαι τις αντιδράσεις των λίγων και να συμβιβαστείς με την ιδέα ότι δεν μπορούν σε όλα να υπαρχουν υποχωρήσεις και κοινές αποφάσεις..

Όταν υπάρχει μεγάλη αντίδραση και δεν υπάρχει κοινή απόφαση τότε καλύτερα να μην παρθεί καμία, ειδικά σε θέματα μη ζωτικής σημασίας και προτεραιότητας όπως η παροχή internet..

----------


## Acinonyx

> Βασίλη, ο κάθε ένας από εμάς θα αποφασίσει με μόνο κριτήριο αυτό που πιστεύει ότι είναι προς στο συμφέρον τις κοινότητας, και κανένας μα κανένας, σε διαβεβαιώνω, δεν πρόκειται να επηρεαστεί από τις απειλές σου.


Αχ κρίμα.. Έκανα τόσα post και δεν έχω επηρρεάσει κανένα στον τέλος.. Φτου!  ::  Έχεις πλάκα ρε Νίκο...  ::

----------


## nkladakis

> Αχ κρίμα.. Έκανα τόσα post και δεν έχω επηρρεάσει κανένα στον τέλος.. Φτου!  Έχεις πλάκα ρε Νίκο...


Το δέχομαι σαν κομπλιμέντο.  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> δεν πρόκειται να επηρεαστεί από τις απειλές σου.


κι εγώ  :: 

Πάντως εγώ δεν απειλώ.. Είμαι φιλησυχος και το πολύ πολύ αν με ενοχλήσει κάτι πολύ, να αποχωρήσω ήρεμα από το δίκτυο. Δεν προκειται να κάνω ζημιά.. Ούτε θέλω να έχω επιρρόη ούτε το επιδιώκω. Την αποψή μου όμως θέλω να την λέω. Αν ψάχνεις να βρεις απειλές τότε κοιτάς σε λάθος μέρος...

----------


## nkladakis

> δεν πρόκειται να επηρεαστεί από τις απειλές σου.
> 
> 
> κι εγώ 
> 
> Πάντως εγώ δεν απειλώ.. Είμαι φιλησυχος και το πολύ πολύ αν με ενοχλήσει κάτι πολύ, να αποχωρήσω ήρεμα από το δίκτυο. Δεν προκειται να κάνω ζημιά.. Ούτε θέλω να έχω επιρρόη ούτε το επιδιώκω. Την αποψή μου όμως θέλω να την λέω. Αν ψάχνεις να βρεις απειλές τότε κοιτάς σε λάθος μέρος...


Μπορεις να επιχειριματολογεις, οσο θέλεις, υπέρ τις άποψης οτι μια τέτοια κίνηση θα βλάψει την κοινότητα όπως και κάποιοι άλλοι επιχειρηματολογούν υπέρ του ότι κάτι τέτοιο θα την ωφελήσει. Σταμάτα όμως τις απειλές.

----------


## Acinonyx

Ναι ΟΚ.. Πάμε να κοιμηθούμε γιατί ειναι αργά...  :: 

Έφυγα.. Καληνύχτα...

----------


## sotiris

Δεν καταλαβες οτι δεν απειλει ο Βασιλης (acinonyx) προσπαθει απλα να δωσει μια αλλη προοπτικη στο ιδιο ακριβως θεμα, σαν να το κοιταει πισω απο το καθρεφτη ενα πραγμα.

και οπως ειπε και ο Νικος (nvak) 
_Φυσικά και θα επιτραπεί. Στην ΓΣ αποφασίσθηκε ότι απαγορεύεται κάθε είδους περιορισμός και φιλτράρισμα στο routing.

Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση όμως είσαι παράνομος απέναντι στη ΕΕΤΤ για εμπορική εκμετάλευση και θα φέρεις προσωπικά την ευθύνη.
Στην περίπτωση του Συλλόγου πρόκειται για δωρεάν παραχώρηση πρός τα μέλλη νόμιμα αγορασμένου BW._

απο την αλλη ειμαι παρα πολυ περιεργος να δω πως θα αντιμετωπισει ο συλλογος αυτους που δεν θα ανεχτουν τις αποφασεις που θα ανακοινωθουν καποια στιγμη και θα τους αφορουν.
αυτο ειναι και το κομβικο σημειο που θα δειξει εαν το δικτυο θα συνεχισει να εχει την σημερινη του μορφη ή θα αποκτησει καποια αλλη.
προσωπικα θα επιθυμουσα να μεινει η ιδια μορφη του δικτυου, ασχετα απο τις οποιες αποφασεις και τις συνεπειες αυτων.

----------


## blizardbill

> απο την αλλη ειμαι παρα πολυ περιεργος να δω πως θα αντιμετωπισει ο συλλογος αυτους που δεν θα ανεχτουν τις αποφασεις που θα ανακοινωθουν καποια στιγμη και θα τους αφορουν.
> αυτο ειναι και το κομβικο σημειο που θα δειξει εαν το δικτυο θα συνεχισει να εχει την σημερινη του μορφη ή θα αποκτησει καποια αλλη.


Το δίκτυο ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να παραμείνει δίκτυο, που σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να συμμετέχουν όλοι σε αυτό, ακόμα και αν δεν γίνεται το δικό τους .
Αυτός είναι και ο σκοπός... ένα δίκτυο ΟΛΩΝ μας, μεγάλο και δυνατό.
(κατ εμέ , για να μην έχουμε ανάγκη τον κάθε Οτε ή τον κάθε ιδιώτη να μας πουλάει το δικό του δίκτυο όσο γουστάρει, και άμα γουστάρει.)

Σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν διαφωνίες, και άτομα που δεν θα θέλουν να συμμετέχουν αν επιτρέψουμε κάτι , ενώ άλλα δεν θα θέλουν να συμμετέχουν αν απαγορέψουμε αυτό το κάτι !
Αλλά που δεν θα θέλουν να συμμετέχουν αν δεν έχουμε κανόνες και οργάνωση, άλλα που δεν θα θέλουν να συμμετέχουν ,αν έχουμε κανόνες και οργάνωση !

Θέλει ωριμότητα από τον κόσμο, ώστε να μπορεί να δέχεται την όποια απόφαση των πολλών , να συμβιβάζετε, και να βλέπει ως στόχο την ενότητα .
Αλλά και από την άλλη μεριά για να βλέπουμε την πραγματικότητα, ίσως πρέπει κάποιες φορές να υπάρχει ανοχή και προσπάθεια συμβιβασμού όταν κάποιοι είναι ανένδοτοι σε κάτι που απαιτούν ... είναι τίμημα που δυστυχώς πρέπει να πληρώσουνε όσοι θέλουν πραγματικά την μεγαλύτερη δυνατή συμμετοχή στο δίκτυό μας.

----------


## sotiris

εξακολουθεις να παραβλεπεις αθελα ή ηθελημενα οτι ο συλλογος δεν ειναι πλειοψηφια του δικτυου.
εσυ και οι υπολοιποι με την ιδια σταση, θεωρειτε οτι υπαρχει καθολικη (σχεδον) πιστη του ΒΒ στον συλλογο.
απο εκει ξεκινανε ολα, και φυσικα να θυμισω το προφητικο τοπικ "awmn.net vs awmn.gr" (και αλλα βεβαια), οπως και παρατηρησω οτι ολα σχεδον τα προβληματα αρχισαν απο την στιγμη που η παραπανω παραδοχη (ΒΒ=Συλλογος) εγινε βαθεια πιστη σε ορισμενους.

----------


## mindfox

Κατ' αρχήν, πιστεύω πως είναι μεγάλο λάθος που δεν κάνατε πιο λεπτομερή πληροφόρηση για τη συζήτηση που έγινε σχετικά με το θέμα (υπόψην ότι εγώ είμαι καραμπινάτα κατά στην όλη ιστορία παροχής υπηρεσίας Internet δια μέσω συλλόγου).
Γιατί δε λέτε βρε παιδιά ότι θέλετε κατ' αρχήν να κάνετε κάτι δοκιμαστικά για ένα πολύ μικρό χρονικό διάστημα; (π.χ. 2-3 μήνες)

Αυτό που βέβαια δε συζητήσαμε, είναι το πως ακριβώς θα κάνουμε αξιολόγηση της όλης προσπάθειας, αν σε αυτή την αξιολόγηση θα συμμετάσχουν και οι κομβούχοι-μη μέλη (αφού στη τελική τους επηρεάζει και είναι και κομμάτι δικό τους η απόφαση).

Να διευκρινήσω επίσης, ότι πρέπει να μάθουμε να παίζουμε ομαδικά. Όχι μονόπλευρα όμως. ΟΛΟΙ συμμετέχουν σε ένα δίκτυο και ασχέτως αν είναι ένας ο σύλλογος ή παραπάνω, ασχέτως αν υπάρχει κόσμος που δεν είναι στο σύλλογο, το δίκτυο είναι ένα σύνολο ανθρώπων, σωστά;

Και επειδή θα παρεξηγηθώ πάλι και θα αρχίσουν τα γνωστά περί δημοκρατίας και πλειοψηφίας κλπ κλπ, ας σας "τσιγκλίσω" λιγουλάκι  :: 

Μάλλον πρέπει (για άλλη μια φορά) να προσδιορίσουμε τι σημαίνει πλειοψηφία και πως ακριβώς κάνουμε την καταμέτρηση.

Επειδή δε θέλω να δώσω εγώ στοιχεία, θα ήθελα παρακαλώ αν γίνεται από τα πρακτικά της πρόσφατης ΓΣ καθώς και άλλες πηγές, να δωθούν τα παρακάτω:

1 ) Αριθμός συμμετεχόντων
2 ) Σύνολο μελών συλλόγου
3 ) Ποσοστό συμμετεχόντων (αριθμός/σύνολο  ::  )
4 ) Σύνολο μελών δικτύου (μέλη και μη μέλη συλλόγου)
5 ) Σύνολο κομβούχων (μέλη συλλόγου)
6 ) Σύνολο κομβούχων (όλου του δικτύου)
7 ) Μέσος όρος συμφωνούντων και διαφωνούντων στις διάφορες ψηφοφορίες που τέθηκαν κατά τη διάρκεια της ΓΣ.
8 ) Ποσοστό συμφωνούντων έναντι συνόλου δικτύου

Με βάση αυτά τα στοιχεία, θα καταφέρουμε να αποτυπώσουμε με πραγματικά νούμερα:

α) ποια ακριβώς είναι η πλειοψηφία που παίρνει αποφάσεις για το σύνολο.
β) Να κατηγοριοποιήσουμε τις αποφάσεις που επηρεάζουν κάποιο σύνολο (σύλλογος; δίκτυο; )
γ) Τελευταίο και βασικότερο: Ποσοστιαία νούμερα σχεικά με την πλειοψηφία του συλλόγου.

Όχι τίποτα άλλο, αλλά να καταλάβουμε ότι το δίκτυο δεν είναι μόνο του συλλόγου (ποτέ δεν θα έπρεπε να θεωρηθεί ότι είναι, αλλά τέλος πάντως, μη το θίξω κι αυτό)

Και τελειώνω με μια θερμή παράκληση:
Ας καταλάβουμε (οι του συλλόγου) ότι συγκατοικούμε και με άλλους στο δίκτυο και δεν μπορούμε όποια στιγμή θέλουμε να κάνουμε επεμβάσεις χωρίς να έχουμε και τη σύμφωνη γνώμη του συγκατοίκου μας.

Αυτά (c)mindfox  ::

----------


## blizardbill

> εξακολουθεις να παραβλεπεις αθελα ή ηθελημενα οτι ο συλλογος δεν ειναι πλειοψηφια του δικτυου.
> εσυ και οι υπολοιποι με την ιδια σταση, θεωρειτε οτι υπαρχει καθολικη (σχεδον) πιστη του ΒΒ στον συλλογο.


Εγώ δεν είμαι στο σύλλογο καν , ούτε κολλημένος με αυτόν , αλλά αφού δεν έχω σκεφτεί ή ακούσει κάτι καλύτερο για να παίρνουμε ομαδικά αποφάσεις, και δεν έχει φτιαχτεί αυτό το κάτι , δεν μπορώ να λέω πως θα κάνω ότι γουστάρω, επειδή και καλά ο σύλλογος δεν αντιπροσωπεύει την πλειοψηφία .
(με δεδομένο πάντα ότι θέλω ένα ενωμένο δίκτυο, με κοινή γραμμή σε βασικά θέματα)

Έχεις σκεφτεί καλύτερο τρόπο για να οργανωθούμε ? για να ψηφίζουμε και να αποφασίζουμε όλοι μαζί ? νομίζεις ότι ο σύλλογος πρέπει να βελτιωθεί κάπου στο τρόπο που αποφασίζει ? νομίζεις ότι οι BB θα έπαιρναν άλλη απόφαση ? αν ναι, γιατί δεν πάνε στο σύλλογο και να την αλλάξουν ? 
Αν όχι, με ποια λογική βάζεις θέμα "πλειοψηφίας του δικτύου", έναντι αυτής του συλλόγου ?

----------


## sotiris

ναι εχω, αυτη που προταθηκε στην ΓΣ.
και ειναι κατι που το εχουμε πει πολλες φορες εδω μεσα.

οσο για την πλειοψηφια, τα νουμερα θα μιλησουν εαν κατσει καποιος και κανει αυτα που λεει ο Μindfox παραπανω.

----------


## nvak

Στην ΓΣ δεν πάρθηκε καμία απόφαση για Ιντερνετ. 
Έγινε παρουσίαση και συζητήθηκε μία πρόταση του Κλαδάκη που ουσιαστικά ζητούσε την εξουσιοδότηση του ΔΣ να προχωρήσει στην έρευνα του θέματος στά πλαίσια συγκεκριμένου κόστους και την υποβολή πρότασης για δοκιμαστική λειτουργία 6 μηνών.

Η πρόταση ήταν ημιτελής. Κάποιες αναφορές έγιναν μόνο για το νομικό μέρος ύστερα απο πληροφορίες που πάρθηκαν απο δικηγόρους κάποιου ISP. 
Δεν καθορίσθηκε τι ακριβώς θα γίνει στην δοκιμαστική περίοδο και ποιά σενάρια θα δοκιμασθούν. Επίσης δεν καθορίσθηκε πως θα αξιολογηθούν τα αποτελέσματα και με βάση ποιές πληροφορίες θα κληθούμε στο τέλος της δοκιμαστικής περιόδου να αποφασίσουμε για την συνέχιση ή μη της υπηρεσίας και τον τρόπο της συνέχισής της.

Βάση των ανωτέρω μην πυροβολήτε τον πιανίστα  ::  
*Οι φόβοι που έχουνε όλοι είναι υπαρκτοί*. Όποια κίνηση κάνουμε πρέπει να είναι προσεκτική και αναστρέψιμη. 

Η πιό σημαντική απόφαση της ΓΣ ήταν ότι δεν θα επιτρέπεται απο δω και πέρα κανένας περιορισμός στο routing των δεδομένων μέσα απο τους κόμβους. 
Ο τρόπος εφαρμογής της απόφασης είναι τεχνικό θέμα που θα αποφασίσει η ομάδα του routing. 
Ό κόμβος που δεν θα συμμορφωθεί στην απόφαση αυτή το πιθανότερο που θα του συμβεί, είναι *να μείνει με ένα ΒΒ*, ώστε να μην δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στούς υπόλοιπους .

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> Η πιό σημαντική απόφαση της ΓΣ ήταν ότι δεν θα επιτρέπεται απο δω και πέρα κανένας περιορισμός στο routing των δεδομένων μέσα απο τους κόμβους. 
> Ο τρόπος εφαρμογής της απόφασης είναι τεχνικό θέμα που θα αποφασίσει η ομάδα του routing. 
> Ό κόμβος που δεν θα συμμορφωθεί στην απόφαση αυτή το πιθανότερο που θα του συμβεί, είναι *να μείνει με ένα ΒΒ*, ώστε να μην δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στούς υπόλοιπους .
> 
> 
> Απαράδεκτη απόφαση!
> Για μια ακόμα φορά η υποταγμένη στο Δ.Σ. πλειοψηφία του συλλόγου (και ταυτόχρονα ισχνή μειοψηφία του δίκτυου) πήρε μια λανθασμένη απόφαση, και θέλει να την επιβάλει σε μας τους ελεύθερους-δημοκρατικούς-μή συλλογικούς κομβούχους.
> ...


με αυτη την λογικη ο ντουπερΝΕΤ και ο μπλαμπλαΝΕΤ ISP επρεπε να
χρωστουν θαλασσα χρηματων σε προστιμα.

νομιζω εχει ξανασυζητηθει πολακις για το ποσο φταιει καποιος οταν
γινεται κατι εν γνωση του, ειτε προκειται για το real life ειτε για το
δυκτιο/ινετ

----------


## lambrosk

Σορρυ αλλά επειδή βρισκόμουν το πρώτο 2ωρο στην Γ.Σ. και ας μην είμαι μέλος του Συλλόγου, γιατί με ενδιέφεραι το πρώτο θέμα σχετικά με την δρομολογηση που αφορά όλο το δικτυο απλά θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω ,
που είναι τα πρακτικά , οι σημειώσεις κλπ, απο την Γ.Σ.;
αυτά δεν πρέπει να είναι διαθέσιμα σε όλο το κοινό για να μπορούμε να δούμε τι λέχθηκε και τι συζητήθηκε?

----------


## Vigor

Εν καιρώ Λάμπρο...

Νομίζετε πως τα πρακτικά γράφονται on the fly?  ::

----------


## dti

Σωστά, μια που εκτέλεσες χρέη γραμματέα Λάμπρο (για όσο ήσουν παρών), έλα σ΄επαφή με τον emel (που ήταν ο Πρόεδρος) και το Δ.Σ. για να τα καθαρογράψετε και να μας τα παρουσιάσετε.

----------


## socrates

> Σορρυ αλλά επειδή βρισκόμουν το πρώτο 2ωρο στην Γ.Σ. και ας μην είμαι μέλος του Συλλόγου, γιατί με ενδιέφεραι το πρώτο θέμα σχετικά με την δρομολογηση που αφορά όλο το δικτυο απλά θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω ,
> που είναι τα πρακτικά , οι σημειώσεις κλπ, απο την Γ.Σ.;
> αυτά δεν πρέπει να είναι διαθέσιμα σε όλο το κοινό για να μπορούμε να δούμε τι λέχθηκε και τι συζητήθηκε?


Μαζί δεν κάνουμε και χώρια δεν μπορούμε  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Διαθέσιμος να βοηθήσω  ::  
ετσι και αλλιώς βοήθησα, απλά δεν βλέπω άλλους να βιάζονται...  ::  
Στείλτε μου τα scan-αρισμένα να τα καθαρογράψω , ή να τα περάσω απο ένα OCR και να τα συμμαζέψω μετά, 
ας γράψει και ο Αντρέας σε ένα σημείο το Video και μετά να μπορούν να γίνουν σχόλια απο αυτούς που δεν ήταν , αφού έχουν την ενημέρωση...  ::

----------


## dti

> Επειδή δε θέλω να δώσω εγώ στοιχεία, θα ήθελα παρακαλώ αν γίνεται από τα πρακτικά της πρόσφατης ΓΣ καθώς και άλλες πηγές, να δωθούν τα παρακάτω:
> 
> 1 ) Αριθμός συμμετεχόντων
> 2 ) Σύνολο μελών συλλόγου
> 3 ) Ποσοστό συμμετεχόντων (αριθμός/σύνολο  )
> 4 ) Σύνολο μελών δικτύου (μέλη και μη μέλη συλλόγου)
> 5 ) Σύνολο κομβούχων (μέλη συλλόγου)
> 6 ) Σύνολο κομβούχων (όλου του δικτύου)
> 7 ) Μέσος όρος συμφωνούντων και διαφωνούντων στις διάφορες ψηφοφορίες που τέθηκαν κατά τη διάρκεια της ΓΣ.
> ...


Αγαπητέ mindfox δεν είδα να έχεις και άλλες φορές την ίδια ανησυχία σχετικά με το αν μία απόφαση της Γ.Σ. εκφράζει πραγματικά τη γνώμη της πλειοψηφίας του δικτύου. Να σου αναφέρω μερικά παραδείγματα;
Όπως π.χ. η συμμετοχή μας σε χρηματοδοτούμενα προγράμματα (πράγμα που θα ωφελούσε οικονομικά και το Σύλλογο και το Δίκτυο) ή π.χ. δυνατότητα πρόσβασης των φοιτητών - μελών του δικτύου στις σχολές τους μέσω του awmn, κλπ. κλπ.

Όπου μας συμφέρει η λήψη μίας συγκυριακής απόφασης από τη Γ.Σ. εκεί δε ζητάμε όλα αυτά τα ποσοστά που θες...
Το οτι κάποιος δεν είναι μέλος του Συλλόγου, δε σημαίνει οτι είναι αντίθετος με αυτά που αποφασίζει ο Σύλλογος με τα εκλεγμένα οργανά του, ή μέσω της Γ.Σ. 
Οι περισσότεροι αδιαφορούν και δεν έχουν σαν πρώτη προτεραιότητά τους ούτε τί αποφασίζει ο Σύλλογος, ούτε η ομάδα backbone, ή ο x ή ο y που προσφέρει κάποια υπηρεσία. 
Από την άλλη, εκεί που υπάρχει πραγματικό ενδιαφέρον και ο οργανωμένος στο awmn κομβούχος παρακολουθεί τις εξελίξεις, όποτε χρειάζεται εκφράζει την άποψή του, εφόσον βέβαια ερωτηθεί.
Σου υπενθυμίζω οτι η απόφαση για την ανάληψη της ευθύνης του forum από το Σύλλογο ήταν σχεδόν καθολική απαίτηση των μελών του backbone, με εξαίρεση μετρημένα στα δάχτυλα των 2 χεριών κάποια άτομα...

Τώρα, πόσοι ακριβώς είναι οι κομβούχοι, ενδεχομένως να μπορεί να μας πει κατ΄αρχήν ο hostmaster, αφού βέβαια γίνουν οι σχετικές αναγωγές, αφού προσωπικά έχω πάρει 3 C-classes (2 για Ν. Ιωνία κι ένα για Ωρωπό).
Από τα στοιχεία στο Nagios και τη γενικότερη παρακολούθηση της nodedb εκτιμώ ότι δεν είναι πάνω από 130 στην καλύτερη των περιπτώσεων.
Από τα μέλη του δικτύου και του Συλλόγου που βλέπω να συμμετέχουν σε υπηρεσίες όπως είναι το dc++, voip, κλπ. φθάνουμε χονδρικά τα 300 κατά μέσο όρο το πολύ σε καθημερινή βάση. Θα μου πεις τώρα οτι θα εξομοιώσεις τον ταπεινό client / leecher που δεν είναι καν μέλος του forum (υπάρχουν και τέτοιοι) ή του Συλλόγου με κάποιον κομβούχο που έχει συνεισφέρει πολύ περισσότερα στην ανάπτυξη του δικτύου;
Προσωπικά θα λάμβανα υπόψη μου την άποψη οποιουδήποτε, σταθμίζοντας με τη σχετική βαρύτητα τη συνεισφορά του στη λειτουργία του δικτύου ώστε η όποια απόφαση ελαμβάνετο να αντανακλούσε κατά το δυνατό το κοινό αίσθημα.
Σου λέω λοιπόν οτι αφού ο ifaistos έχει 150 ip's στον proxy του, είναι αυταπόδεικτο οτι ο πολύς κόσμος θέλει και απαιτεί να υπάρχει internet στο awmn. Τώρα, αν αυτό παρέχεται είτε με τη μορφή proxy σε όλους ελεύθερα, είτε με τη μορφή vpn (όπως γίνεται σε κόμβους όπως ο Προφήτης Ηλίας, bliz, jabarlee, κλπ.), είτε ελεύθερα σε συγκεκριμένο ip range (όπως π.χ. κάνω εγώ), δεν θα έπρεπε να στενοχωρεί κανέναν.
Όπως έχουμε αποδεχθεί όλοι οτι θα υπάρχει dc++ και έχουμε συμφωνήσει έμμεσα και στη διαδικασία πρόσβασης σ΄αυτό, έτσι λοιπόν δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει καμία αντίδραση για μία ακόμη υπηρεσία που θα προσφέρει στα μέλη του ο Σύλλογος αυτή τη φορά.
Ποια η διαφορά αν ο jabarlee προσφέρει πρόσβαση σε συγκεκριμένα άτομα στη dsl του (κάνοντας χρήση του δικτύου) από το να το κάνει αυτό ο Σύλλογος, γι αυτούς που θέλει; 
Μη ξεχνάτε επίσης οτι και ο Σύλλογος διαθέτει δικό του κόμβο... 
Όταν κάποιος προσφέρει 300 GB shares στο dc++ ή στον ftp του (και μ΄αυτή την προσφορά προσελκύει ουσιαστικά καθαρόαιμους leechers στο awmn) δε θά ΄πρεπε να αντιδρά στο να προσφέρει μία ακόμη υπηρεσία ο Σύλλογος στα μέλη του (και με αυτό τον τρόπο να προκύψουν μερικά επιπλέον νέα μέλη).
Είπα και στη Γ.Σ. οτι μπορούμε αν θέλουμε να θεσπίσουμε και αυστηρούς κανόνες συμμόρφωσης των νέων που τυχόν θα εμφανιστούν με μοναδικό σκοπό το να έχουν την υπηρεσία Internet. π.χ. να διαθέτουν εξοπλισμό συγκεκριμένων προδιαγραφών, ο οποίος αφού ελεγχθεί, θα μπορεί να έχει κάποιος πρόσβαση μέσω vpn στην υπηρεσία, maximum αριθμός clients ανά ap, υποχρέωση δημιουργίας νέου κόμβου όταν ξεπερνιέται ο maximum αριθμός clients, κλπ. κλπ.

Καλή διάθεση για συνεργασία και ανάπτυξη του δικτύου και του Συλλόγου να υπάρχει και όλα μπορούν να τακτοποιηθούν, αρκεί να θέλουμε κάτι τέτοιο...

----------


## ngia

> Γιατί δε λέτε βρε παιδιά ότι θέλετε κατ' αρχήν να κάνετε κάτι δοκιμαστικά για ένα πολύ μικρό χρονικό διάστημα; (π.χ. 2-3 μήνες)


για την ακρίβεια η πρόταση ήταν :
Εξουσιοδότηση προς το ΔΣ να προχωρήσει στη δοκιμαστική εφαρμογή για μοίρασμα εύρους στα μέλη του σωματείου.
Στην φάση αυτή, η οποία θα διαρκέσει 6 μήνες θα γίνει αξιολόγηση των αποτελεσμάτων.
Το ανώτερο μίσθωμα της γραμμής θα είναι 350ε/μήνα
Το εύρος θα είναι της τάξεως των 1-2Mbps
Η υπηρεσία αυτή θα είναι διαθέσιμη μόνο προς τα ταμειακώς εντάξει μέλη, δεν θα επιτρέπεται να δωθεί προς τρίτους, με αποκλεισμό από την υπηρεσία σε αντίθετη περίπτωση. 


Θα συμφωνήσω ότι ένα μικρότερο χρονικό δοκιμαστικό διάστημα, όπου θα δοκιμάζουμε διαφορετικούς τρόπους - συνθήκες, ώστε να βγάλουμε συμπεράσματα θα έδινε το αναγκαίο feedback ώστε να αποκτήσουμε σαφή άποψη.




> Μάλλον πρέπει (για άλλη μια φορά) να προσδιορίσουμε τι σημαίνει πλειοψηφία και πως ακριβώς κάνουμε την καταμέτρηση.
> 
> Επειδή δε θέλω να δώσω εγώ στοιχεία, θα ήθελα παρακαλώ αν γίνεται από τα πρακτικά της πρόσφατης ΓΣ καθώς και άλλες πηγές, να δωθούν τα παρακάτω:
> 
> 1 ) Αριθμός συμμετεχόντων
> 2 ) Σύνολο μελών συλλόγου
> 3 ) Ποσοστό συμμετεχόντων (αριθμός/σύνολο  )
> 4 ) Σύνολο μελών δικτύου (μέλη και μη μέλη συλλόγου)
> 5 ) Σύνολο κομβούχων (μέλη συλλόγου)
> ...


Μπορούμε μέσα από το awmn dB να γίνει επιτέλους αποτύπωση και χαρτογράφηση του δικτύου και να πάρουμε με νούμερα αυτά που ρωτάς.
Προς το παρόν έκανα μια πρόχειρη καταμέτρηση χρησιμοποιώντας το nagios.
Βλέπω 50 σημεία πρόσβασης και περίπου 250 διεπαφές, από τα οποία το 70% ανήκει σε μέλη του σωματείου. 
Μέτρησα και καμιά 30αριά κόμβους στο nagios που δεν είναι μέλη. 
Όλοι οι κόμβοι που πατάνε πάνω στη δομή αυτή είναι μερικές εκατοντάδες.

Χρειάζεται αυτή τη στιγμή θετικό κλίμα και πράξεις όχι λόγια.

Πρώτος στόχος κατ' εμέ σε αυτή τη φάση είναι κυρίως *περισσότερες ζεύξεις και κόμβοι*. Ήδη τους τελευταίους μήνες ο ρυθμός με τον οποίο σηκώνονται ζεύξεις έχει αυξηθεί. Μπορούμε να έχουμε τουλ. δυο νέες p2p ζεύξεις ανά βδομάδα? 
Αρκετοί κόμβοι έχουν κορεστεί πλέον (σε λιννς και διάθεση) και ο μόνος τρόπος είναι να αναλάβουν οι νεώτεροι να σπρώξουν δυνατά το δίκτυο. 

nikolo, ayis, pater_familias, xbelis, thista, alex23, trackman, eexi, argi είναι μερικά παραδείγματα που μου έρχονται, όπου αθόρυβα (πλην του τελευταίου  ::  ::  ) αλλά αποτελεσματικά γίνεται αυτό.

Ας δυναμώσουμε τις υποδομές μας, όσο πάει, ας ξοδέψουμε πολύ χρόνο για αυτό και μετά κάνουμε τις στατιστικές μας. 

*make links - not politics.*

----------


## Ernest0x

> Η υπηρεσία αυτή θα είναι διαθέσιμη μόνο προς τα ταμειακώς εντάξει μέλη, δεν θα επιτρέπεται να δωθεί προς τρίτους, με αποκλεισμό από την υπηρεσία σε αντίθετη περίπτωση.


Εκεί διαφωνώ. 

Κατ' αρχάς πρέπει να εξασφαλιστεί ότι το (πονηρό  :: ) τέχνασμα του nkladakis δεν δημιουργεί νομικά προβλήματα. Γιατί μπορεί οι δικηγόροι της Altec να είναι γάτες, αλλά μπορεί και οι δικηγόροι της Forthnet, του Otenet ή οποιουδήποτε άλλου ISP να είναι αγριόγατες.  :: 

Εφόσον, λοιπόν εξασφαλιστεί το παραπάνω, το bandwidth που θ' αγοράσει ο Σύλλογος θα πρέπει να μοιραστεί ισομερώς* σε *όλους* τους Backbone routers, ασχέτως αν αυτοί ανήκουν σε μέλη ή όχι του Συλλόγου. Το internet θα πρέπει να είναι παροχή του Συλλόγου προς το backbone του δικτύου και όχι προς τα μέλη του. Από κει και πέρα, ο κάθε backbone κομβούχος θα καθορίζει τον τρόπο με τον οποίο θα εκμεταλλεύεται το διαδικτυακό bandwidth που έχει απονεμηθεί στον κόμβο του. Μπορεί να το χρησιμοποιεί για υπηρεσίες προσβάσιμες προς τα έξω, να το χρησιμοποιεί για το τοπικό του LAN και να το παρέχει σε όσους clients θέλει στο AP του.

Κατ' αυτόν τον τρόπο αποφεύγουμε αυτούς που θα πλακώσουν και θα γραφτούν στον σύλλογο μόνο και μόνο για το Internet. Όποιος θέλει να πάρει εγγυημένα inet θα πρέπει πρώτα να στήσει ολόκληρο BB κόμβο (με αρκετό χρήμα, χρόνο, προσπάθεια κτλ.).

*Εξαίρεση ν' αποτελέσουν ίσως κόμβοι που συγκεντρώνουν πολλές υπηρεσίες προσβάσιμες απ' έξω.

----------


## Cha0s

Δαμιανέ κατά μέσο όρο τα c-classes που ανακοινώνωνται στο BGP είναι περίπου 150-155.

Πόσοι έχουν πάνω από 1 c-class στον ίδιο κόμβο; Ένας; Δύο;
Βγάλε και 2-3 routes από άλλα δίκτυα της Ελλάδας...

----------


## Acinonyx

Θα ξανακάνω την ερώτηξη:

ΑΝ φτιαχνόταν ένας δεύτερος σύλλογος και πουλούσε internet στα μέλη του χρησιμοποιώντας μηχανήματα και λινκς των μελών του δικού μας συλλόγου και έβαζε μια διαφήμιση στο insomnia: "Το AWMN δίνει δωρεάν internet με 15 ευρώ το μήνα!" θα σας άρεσε; Ειλικρινα τώρα...

----------


## Cha0s

Σύμφωνα με την απόφαση της ΓΣ αρέσει δεν αρέσει θα περνάει κανονικά όλο το traffic πάνω από τους routers μας.

Τι πιο δημοκρατικό;  ::

----------


## andreas

Το βιντεο θα το περασω σημερα στο δισκο και πιστευω σε 4-5 μερες να το εχουμε! Ειναι 5,5 κασεττες!  ::   ::  (~10ωρες συμπιεση η καθεμια)

----------


## andreas

Μερικα πηγαν εδω
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13976
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13976

----------


## Vigor

Έχετε αντιληφθεί για τι μεγέθη μιλάμε τώρα?




> Το εύρος θα είναι της τάξεως των 1-2Mbps





> Βλέπω 50 σημεία πρόσβασης και περίπου 250 διεπαφές, από τα οποία το 70% ανήκει σε μέλη του σωματείου.


Απλά μαθηματικά:

2Μbps (στην καλύτερη) ίσως και 1 Μbps = 2000000 bps / 50 κόμβους =

*40000bps* (ούτε modem 56K) *per node*!

Ένα τέτοιο νούμερο φαντάζει ως *blocking factor* για το ποσό του traffic το οποίο θα έχει destination έναν κόμβο του AWMN?

----------


## dti

> Θα ξανακάνω την ερώτηξη:
> 
> ΑΝ φτιαχνόταν ένας δεύτερος σύλλογος και πουλούσε internet στα μέλη του χρησιμοποιώντας μηχανήματα και λινκς των μελών του δικού μας συλλόγου και έβαζε μια διαφήμιση στο insomnia: "Το AWMN δίνει δωρεάν internet με 15 ευρώ το μήνα!" θα σας άρεσε; Ειλικρινα τώρα...


Κατ΄αρχή ο νέος σύλλογος δεν θα ονομαζόταν awmn.  ::  
Δεύτερον, για να γίνει νέος σύλλογος, θέλει μέλη, χρόνο, χρήμα και ΠΟΛΥ τρέξιμο για να ολοκληρωθούν οι γραφειοκρατικές διαδικασίες.
Αν δεν είναι σύλλογος μη κερδοσκοπικός και είναι εταιρία, τότε ενδεχομένως να είναι πιο σύντομες οι διαδικασίες.
Από κει και πέρα, αν δημιουργηθεί νέος σύλλογος, θα πρέπει να αποφασίσει η Γ.Σ. του δικού μας Συλλόγου ποια θα είναι η στάση μας απέναντι σ΄αυτό το θέμα.
Αν θες τη δική μου άποψη, οποιαδήποτε ενέργεια σαν αυτή που περιγράφεις, είναι καταδικασμένη ν΄αποτύχει.
Εμείς έχουμε αποδείξει με έργα και όχι με λόγια οτι μας ενδιαφέρει η προώθηση της τεχνολογίας, της γνώσης, του πειραματισμού και της ευρυζωνικότητας και γι αυτό το awmn απολαμβάνει της αποδοχής της Πολιτείας ή και της ανοχής (αν θες) παρόλο που το νομικό πλαίσιο εξακολουθεί να μην είναι ξεκάθαρο.

----------


## nvak

> ΑΝ φτιαχνόταν ένας δεύτερος σύλλογος και πουλούσε internet στα μέλη του χρησιμοποιώντας μηχανήματα και λινκς των μελών του δικού μας συλλόγου και έβαζε μια διαφήμιση στο insomnia: "Το AWMN δίνει δωρεάν internet με 15 ευρώ το μήνα!" θα σας άρεσε; Ειλικρινα τώρα...


- Τα μηχανήματα και τα λινκς δεν ανήκουν στο σύλλογο. 
- Ο κομβούχος δεν έχει πλήρη εξουσία πάνω σε αυτά, αν θέλει να ρουτάρει. 
- Την εμπορική εκμετάλευση δεν την απαγορεύουμε εμείς αλλά η νομοθεσία. 
- Πολλά πράγματα μπορεί να μην μας αρέσουν αλλά τα ανεχόμαστε αφού αρέσουν στους υπόλοιπους και δεν δημιουργούν σοβαρό πρόβλημα σε μας.

----------


## Cha0s

> Κατ΄αρχή ο νέος σύλλογος δεν θα ονομαζόταν awmn.


Νομίζω μόνο εταιρίες και επιχειρήσεις μπορούν να καταχωρήσουν ονομασίες και αυτές στο Βιομηχανικό Επιμελητήριο.

Το AWMN δεν είναι εταιρεία αλλά σύλλογος άρα νομίζω ότι αν ανοίξει μία εταιρεία με αυτό το όνομα να δούμε μετά πιο domain θα ζητάμε από τον Στοίδη...

Μάλλον θα μας πάρουν και τα σώβρακα  ::  ::   ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Θα ξανακάνω την ερώτηξη:
> 
> ΑΝ φτιαχνόταν ένας δεύτερος σύλλογος και πουλούσε internet στα μέλη του χρησιμοποιώντας μηχανήματα και λινκς των μελών του δικού μας συλλόγου και έβαζε μια διαφήμιση στο insomnia: "Το AWMN δίνει δωρεάν internet με 15 ευρώ το μήνα!" θα σας άρεσε; Ειλικρινα τώρα...
> 
> 
> Κατ΄αρχή ο νέος σύλλογος δεν θα ονομαζόταν awmn.  
> Δεύτερον, για να γίνει νέος σύλλογος, θέλει μέλη, χρόνο, χρήμα και ΠΟΛΥ τρέξιμο για να ολοκληρωθούν οι γραφειοκρατικές διαδικασίες.
> ...



Χαχαχα! Έχει πολύ πλάκα όταν ρωτάς κάτι συγκεκριμένο και ο άλλος αντι να απαντάει σε αυτό που τον ρώτησες απαντάει σε αυτό που τον ενδιαφέρει αυτον.
Τι μου λες ρε Δαμιανέ τι χρειάζεται για να κάνω σύλλογο ή αν θα αποτύχει; Αυτό ρώτησα; Τι νομίζεις ότι θα παώ να κάνω σύλλογο; Έλεος...

Προσπαθώ να σε βάλω στην ψυχολογία που δημιουργείται σε κάποιον που περνάει κίνηση από τον κόμβο του αλλά ωφελούνται άλλοι και μάλιστα με χρηματικά ανταλλάγματα..

Εγώ ρώτησα αν περνούσε κίνηση από κόμβους του συλλόγου για παροχή internet από οποιονδήποτε σε μεγάλο αριθμό χρηστών κάτι τέτοιο θα σου άρεσε; Αν μπορείς συγκρατήσου λίγο και μην απαντήσεις σε αυτά που δεν ρωτάω...

----------


## Vigor

Βασίλη αν μου επιτρέπεις:

Πιστεύεις ότι η "Πώληση" 5KB/s θα βρεί πιθανούς αγοραστές??  ::   ::

----------


## enaon

Αν είμαστε μια ζυγαριά, νομίζω ο acinonyx μιλάει από το σημείο ισορροπίας . Ανεξάρτητα με το αν τα συναισθήματα και οι αντιδράσεις έχουν λογική βάση ή όχι όπως το βλέπεις, θα εμφανιστούν αν τα προκαλέσεις όταν στο λέει κάποιος απο το κέντρο. 
Μου φαίνεται καλή ιδέα η μεταφορά real time internet data μέσα από το awmn(διότι με κάποιο delay έχουμε άφθονο-ftp,dc,mirrors,email,gateways). Από την άλλη, δεν μοιάζει να το θεωρούμε όλοι καλή κίνηση ξεκάθαρα, οπότε ας μπει στην αναμονή για αναθεώρηση αργότερα. Δεν είναι μείζονος σημασίας. 

Να μάθουμε όμως αν μια τέτοια ιδέα είναι εφικτή από την τυπική πλευρά όμως μοιάζει σε εμένα πολύ σημαντικό. Δεν θέλουμε τώρα το inet, μπορεί να το θέλουμε αύριο, ίσως το voip να το θέλουμε τώρα. Αν μπορούσε ο σύλλογος να αποκτήσει τις απαντήσεις στα τυπικά προβλήματα, θα ήταν πολύ χρήσιμο ίσως.

----------


## Acinonyx

Vigor, δεν με απασχολεί αν θα βρει ή δε θα βρει.

Όπως έχω ξαναπεί αλλά κανείς δεν το έχει καταλάβει, δεν εχει σημασία μόνο αν η κίνηση είναι καλή ή οχι αλλά και το τι εντύπωση αφήνει..

Το ξέρεις ότι όταν λέω σε κάποια άτομα για το AWMN και τι ωραιο δίκτυο είναι πολλοί μου λένε: "Πόσο είναι η συνδρομή; Παίζει και internet έτσι;". Κι ακόμη δεν έχει μοιραστεί internet.. Φαντάσου τι έχει να γίνει μετά... Χάνουμε την ιδέα!

Πάντως και στο ερώτημα σου, βεβαια μία συνδεση με 5kb/s *always-on* είναι ελκυστική. Και πιστευω ότι αν υπάρχει ζήτηση, τα 5kb/s θα γίνουν 20..

----------


## dti

> *Προσπαθώ να σε βάλω στην ψυχολογία που δημιουργείται σε κάποιον που περνάει κίνηση από τον κόμβο του αλλά ωφελούνται άλλοι*


α) Αν δεν είχαμε αυτή τη ψυχολογία ΔΕΝ θα υπήρχε το awmn σήμερα!
Επίτηδες το έκανα bold για να τονίσω τη σημασία της ανιδιοτελούς προσφοράς.




> ...και μάλιστα με χρηματικά ανταλλάγματα...


β) Πού είδες να ζητεί χρηματικά ανταλλάγματα ο Σύλλογος γι αυτή την υπηρεσία;
Αν θεωρείς χρηματικό αντάλλαγμα τη συνδρομή που πληρώνουν όσοι είναι μέλη του, θα μπορούσα να σου πω κι εγώ οτι θεωρώ χρηματικό αντάλλαγμα το να γίνω client στον κόμβο σου, επειδή πρέπει να πληρώσω το κόστος του εξοπλισμού μου για την πρόσβαση...  ::  




> Εγώ ρώτησα αν περνούσε κίνηση από κόμβους του συλλόγου για παροχή internet από οποιονδήποτε σε μεγάλο αριθμό χρηστών κάτι τέτοιο θα σου άρεσε;


γ) Δεν θα είχα αντίρρηση εφόσον δεν γινόταν εμπορική εκμετάλλευση στις πλάτες μου. 
Ακόμη και στο πρόσφατο παρελθόν αυτό που λες συνέβαινε εν μέρει, από τον κόμβο του cslab μέχρι τον κόμβο του achille. Εκεί δεν είδα να σκέφτεσαι το δίκτυο και την επιβάρυνση που δεχόταν ο ενδιάμεσος κόμβος του bliz ή του vardas και όλων των άλλων μέχρι να φθάσουν τα data στην static ip του achille στο σπίτι του...

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> ΑΝ φτιαχνόταν ένας δεύτερος σύλλογος και πουλούσε internet στα μέλη του χρησιμοποιώντας μηχανήματα και λινκς των μελών του δικού μας συλλόγου και έβαζε μια διαφήμιση στο insomnia: "Το AWMN δίνει δωρεάν internet με 15 ευρώ το μήνα!" θα σας άρεσε; Ειλικρινα τώρα...
> 
> 
> - Τα μηχανήματα και τα λινκς δεν ανήκουν στο σύλλογο. 
> - Ο κομβούχος δεν έχει πλήρη εξουσία πάνω σε αυτά, αν θέλει να ρουτάρει. 
> - Την εμπορική εκμετάλευση δεν την απαγορεύουμε εμείς αλλά η νομοθεσία. 
> - Πολλά πράγματα μπορεί να μην μας αρέσουν αλλά τα ανεχόμαστε αφού αρέσουν στους υπόλοιπους και δεν δημιουργούν σοβαρό πρόβλημα σε μας.


Μπορείς να μιλήσεις ανθρώπινα και όχι σα ρομπότ;  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Φαντάσου έναν χωματόδρομο..

Κάποια στιγμή παιρνεις την απόφαση να τον ασφαλτοστρώσεις με δικά σου έξοδα για να περνάς εσύ αλλά και σαν προσφορά για τους αλλους να εξυπηρετούνται. Μετά από λίγους μήνες έρχομαι *και χωρίς να σε ρωτήσω* σου λέω: "Δαμιανέ πήρα απόφαση να κλείσω μία λωρίδα του δρόμου για να εξυπηρετούνται μόνο εγώ και οι φίλοι μου. Σε αυτή τη λωρίδα δεν θα επιτρέπω να μπαίνει κανείς άλλος, ούτε εσύ που την έφτιαξες αν δεν πληρώσεις μία συνδρομή". Δε θα σου κακοφανεί; Δε θα πεις, "μα τι είμαι, ηλίθιος;"; Δε θα αντιδράσεις; Ένα αυτό...

Δεύτερο και σημαντικότερο.. Τον δρόμο αυτόν τον έφτιαξες ως διαφήμιση του εθελοντισμού και της προσφορας χωρίς χρηματικό κέρδος. Αν έβγαινε η φήμη ότι στο δίκτυο των δρόμων που ανήκει και ο δρόμος που έφτιαξες εσύ, έχει δημιουργηθεί *επίσημα* ένας κλειστος reserved χώρος για κάποια συγκεκριμένα άτομα έναντυ χρημάτων δεν θα χαλιόσουν; Ακόμη κι αν δεν υπήρχε χρηματικό κέρδος η εντύπωση θα είχε μείνει...

----------


## paravoid

Τι κάθεστε και λέτε τόση ώρα;
Εκτός από το γεγονός ότι είναι προκλητικό και προς τα μέσα (βλ. αντιδράσεις από πολλά μέλη του δικτύου) και προς τα έξω (προβλέπω τρελές αντιδράσεις από τους ISPs) είναι και παράνομο.

Η μπάντα είναι ελεύθερη για ιδία χρήση.
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι όλα τα σημεία σύνδεσης πρέπει να ανήκουν στον ίδιο φορέα.
Ακόμα δεν έχουμε εξασφαλίσει ότι η σύνδεση 2 διαφορετικών ατόμων είναι νόμιμη (μήπως πρέπει να εστιαστούν εκεί οι προσπάθειες του σωματείου, λέω εγώ τώρα;), θα βάλετε και ένα νομικό πρόσωπο (το σωματείο) να μοιράζει υπηρεσία πάνω από αυτό;
Εκτός αν σκοπεύετε να υπενοικιάσετε τον χώρο που έχετε τις κεραίες σας στο σωματείο και πουλήσετε τον εξοπλισμό σας σε αυτό (με λίγα λόγια, αυτό που έλεγε ο Κλαδάκης για τον "ISP" - βλ. AltecTelecoms, πρέπει να γίνει σε όλα τα μέλη)

Που είναι τώρα οι ευσυνείδητοι πολίτες...;

----------


## gadgetakias

> Σύμφωνα με την απόφαση της ΓΣ αρέσει δεν αρέσει θα περνάει κανονικά όλο το traffic πάνω από τους routers μας.
> 
> Τι πιο δημοκρατικό;


Τέτοια απόφαση συλλόγου δεν υπάρχει!

Να θυμίσω ότι έθεσα θέμα απαρτίας γραπτά για να σταματήσω την διαδικασία ψηφοφορίας για οτιδήποτε αφορά παροχή internet στο παρόν δίκτυο.

Τώρα για να μην κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλό μας, πιστεύω ότι 1 στους 3 κόμβους με τον ένα ή άλλο τρόπο μοιράζει internet. Γιατί δεν το αφήνουμε έτσι; Είναι ανάγκη να βγούμε και να πούμε ελάτε νέοι χρήστες στο AWMN έχουμε και internet; Στην τελική όποιος ασχοληθεί σοβαρά με το θέμα θα διαπιστώσει ότι θα το έχει. Αφήστε τους νέους χρήστες να έρθουν για τους άλλους σκοπούς και το κερασάκι θα το ανακαλύψουν μόνοι τους.

Για τα υπόλοιπα paravoid++ & acinonyx+++ (από άλλο thread)

Θέλετε να βάλω υπογραφή "το δωρεάν internet στα μέλη θα είναι η καταστροφή του AWMN" όπως είχε βάλει ο MauVe για τον οδηγό WiFi?  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Δυστυχώς Στράτο η πρώτη πρόταση που ψηφίστηκε με 23 ψήφους ήταν το να περνάει οτιδήποτε πάνω από τους κόμβους μας χωρίς να το κόβουμε (το δυστυχώς πάει στο πως αποφασίζεται το τι περνάει και πως επιβάλλονται ποινές σε όποιον δεν συμβαδίζει, όχι στην ιδέα του να περνάνε τα πάντα).

Αν το κόψουμε πάμε στην ΠΕ (αφού πρώτα έχουμε ποινή από την ομάδα δρομολόγησης).

Εγω για αυτό μιλάω ότι ψηφιστηκε.

Για το internet δεν ήμουν εκεί οπότε δεν ξέρω.


Αν θέλει ο σύλλογος να μοιράζει ιντερνετ μέσα από τον δικό μου κόπο (και άλλων 150 ατόμων/κόμβων) ας μου πληρώσει νοίκι για την ταράτσα και ας κάνει ότι θέλει.
Όσο είναι δικό μου το ρέυμα που καίω και ο εξοπλισμός που διαθέτω εθελοντικά για το δίκτυο internet με τέτοιο τρόπο θα φροντίσω να μην περνάει από πάνω μου.

Δεν θέλω να με κυνηγήσει η ΕΕΤΤ *και* για αυτό.

Έχουμε το θέμα της νομιμοποίησης των links μας αλλά το internet είναι σαφώς πιο αναγκαίο.

Εξάλλου δεν είναι συλλογική κίνηση και οργανωμένη το να νομιμοποιήσουμε το δίκτυο μας.
Το να μοιράσουμε όμως internet και να μαζέψουμε τον κάθε τζαμπατζή που θα γίνει μέλος για να leechάρει 24/7 είανι οργάνωση και συλλογικότητα.

Όπως είπε ο Jabarlee (για άλλο θέμα όμως).
Εκτιμώ αφάνταστα τα μέλη του ΔΣ αλλά δυστυχώς δεν με εκφράζει κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## Ernest0x

> Έχετε αντιληφθεί για τι μεγέθη μιλάμε τώρα?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> ...


Υπάρχει μια λεπτομέρεια που δεν έχεις συμπεριλάβει στους υπολογισμούς σου. Η πρόταση του ΔΣ αναφέρει παροχή Internet στα ταμειακώς εν τάξη [/u]μέλη του Συλλόγου[/u], τα οποία τα διαβάζω εδώ να είναι 75 με τελευταία ενημέρωση στις 8/5/*2004*. Οπότε δεν μιλάμε για 50 κόμβους αλλά για 75 (και ακόμα παραπάνω όπως εξηγώ παρακάτω), αν υποθέσουμε πως όλοι έχουν από έναν κόμβο.
Για να δώσεις 5 kbyte/sec bandwidth σε 75 χρήστες πρέπει να έχεις στην χειρότερη περίπτωση 3 mbit καθαρό συνολικό bandwidth (χωρίς να υπολογίσεις απώλειες κατά την μεραφορά αυτού σε όλους τους κόμβους). 
Και αν κρίνω απ' την τελευταία ενημέρωση (έχει περάσει πάνω από ένας χρόνος) στο post του παραπάνω url, οι χρήστες δεν είναι μόνο 75... Άσε που μόλις μαθευτεί, οι (παραπάνω από) 75 θα γίνουν πολύ παραπάνω. Τα χρήματα που θα παραλαμβάνει ο σύλλογος απ' τις νέες συνδρομές θα τα σπαταλεί στην αγορά μεγαλύτερης γραμής προκειμένου να συνεχίζει να δίνει 5 kbyte/sec στα μέλη του (εκτός και αν θεωρηθεί προτιμότερο να υποβαθμίζεται η υπηρεσία προς όφελος του ταμείου). 

Για να υπάρχει όφελος στο ταμείο θα πρέπει ο ρυθμός αύξησης (Α) του ταμειακού αποθέματος του συλλόγου μέσω της είσπραξης νέων συνδρομών να είναι μεγαλύτερος απ' τον ρυθμό μείωσής του (Β) για την ανάγκη της αναβάθμισης της γραμμής. Ωστόσο, τα ποσά mbit γραμμής inet και ταμειακώς εν τάξη μέλη του Συλλόγου είναι ευθεύως ανάλογα (διπλασιασμός των μελών χρειάζεται και διπλασιασμό στην γραμμή για παροχή του ίδιου bandwidth ανά χρήστη). Αντιθέτως, τα ποσά mbit γραμμής και κόστος γραμμής βρίσκονται σε μεταβλητή αναλογία, που εξαρτάται απ' την συμφωνία που θα κλίσεις με τον ISP. Η συμφωνία αυτή πρέπει να εξασφαλίζει ότι όσο μεγαλώνει η γραμμή θα πέφτει το κόστος ανά mbps κατά τέτοια αναλογία που να μειώνει τον ρυθμό Β σε σχέση με τον ρυθμό Α. Εδώ όμως θα μπει από πάνω το συμφέρον του ISP, ο οποίος δεν θα κλίσει την επιθυμητή συμφωνία αν δεν την βρει επαρκώς κερδοφόρα.

Και όλα αυτά για 5 kbyte/sec, τα οποία δεν φτάνουν καλά καλά ούτε για ένα browsing της προκοπής στις μέρες μας...

Πέρα όμως απ' τις τεχνικές δυσκολίες της (όχι αξιόλογης κατ' εμέ) παροχής Internet σε σημαντικό αριθμό κόμβων του AWMN, που περιγράφω παραπάνω, βάζω πάνω απ' όλα τις εξής σκέψεις: 

Θεωρώ πως με την μεν πρόταση του ΔΣ για παροχή inet μόνο στους συλλογικούς, προσελκύεις κόσμο που θέλει απλώς Internet, ενώ με την παροχή Internet στο backbone, που σκέπτομαι εγώ, προσελκύεις κόσμο που, ακόμα και αν θέλει Internet, θα αναγκαστεί να συνεισφέρει στο backbone και στην εξέλιξη του δικτύου. Γι'αυτό και είμαι υπέρ του να γίνει έρευνα για την δυνατότητα φθηνής παροχής internet στους backbone routers του ίδιου του δικτύου και όχι μονάχα στα μέλη ενός σωματίου που υπερασπίζεται το δίκτυο.

----------


## dti

> Τι κάθεστε και λέτε τόση ώρα;
> Εκτός από το γεγονός ότι είναι προκλητικό και προς τα μέσα (βλ. αντιδράσεις από πολλά μέλη του δικτύου) και προς τα έξω (προβλέπω τρελές αντιδράσεις από τους ISPs) είναι και παράνομο.
> 
> Η μπάντα είναι ελεύθερη για ιδία χρήση.
> Αυτό σημαίνει ότι όλα τα σημεία σύνδεσης πρέπει να ανήκουν στον ίδιο φορέα.
> Ακόμα δεν έχουμε εξασφαλίσει ότι η σύνδεση 2 διαφορετικών ατόμων είναι νόμιμη (μήπως πρέπει να εστιαστούν εκεί οι προσπάθειες του σωματείου, λέω εγώ τώρα, θα βάλετε και ένα νομικό πρόσωπο (το σωματείο) να μοιράζει υπηρεσία πάνω από αυτό;
> Εκτός αν σκοπεύετε να υπενοικιάσετε τον χώρο που έχετε τις κεραίες σας στο σωματείο και πουλήσετε τον εξοπλισμό σας σε αυτό (με λίγα λόγια, αυτό που έλεγε ο Κλαδάκης για τον "ISP" - βλ. AltecTelecoms, πρέπει να γίνει σε όλα τα μέλη)
> 
> Που είναι τώρα οι ευσυνείδητοι πολίτες...;


To voip όπως παίζει τώρα, paravoid, είναι νόμιμο ή παράνομο;
Απάντησε με *μία* λέξη σε παρακαλώ.

----------


## paravoid

> To voip όπως παίζει τώρα, paravoid, είναι νόμιμο ή παράνομο;
> Απάντησε με *μία* λέξη σε παρακαλώ.


CUG.

----------


## dti

> Υπάρχει μια λεπτομέρεια που δεν έχεις συμπεριλάβει στους υπολογισμούς σου. Η πρόταση του ΔΣ αναφέρει παροχή Internet στα ταμειακώς εν τάξη [/u]μέλη του Συλλόγου[/u], τα οποία τα διαβάζω εδώ να είναι 75 με τελευταία ενημέρωση στις 8/5/*2004*. Οπότε δεν μιλάμε για 50 κόμβους αλλά για 75 (και ακόμα παραπάνω όπως εξηγώ παρακάτω), αν υποθέσουμε πως όλοι έχουν από έναν κόμβο.


Πέτρο ξεχνάς οτι μάλλον είναι απίθανο να είναι όλοι ταυτόχρονα μέσα και μάλιστα να κάνουν χρήση της υπηρεσίας internet.
Ακόμη κι έτσι να είναι, προσωπικά ξέρω αρκετά μέλη που θα εξακολουθήσουν να έχουν τη δική τους γραμμή και να μη κάνουν χρήση της υπηρεσίας που θα προσφέρει ο Σύλλογος. Αν όμως χρειαστεί να κάνει χρήση κάποια στιγμή, είτε γιατί βρέθηκε στο δρόμο κοντά σε κόμβο και χρειάζεται να τσεκάρει το email του, γιατί να μην έχει αυτή τη δυνατότητα και να είναι υποχρεωμένος να πληρώσει (χοντρά) μία gprs σύνδεση, ή μέσω κάποιου hotspot;

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> To voip όπως παίζει τώρα, paravoid, είναι νόμιμο ή παράνομο;
> Απάντησε με *μία* λέξη σε παρακαλώ.
> 
> 
> CUG.





> *Μπορείς να μιλήσεις ανθρώπινα και όχι σα ρομπότ;*

----------


## dti

> Φαντάσου έναν χωματόδρομο...


Ωραία η παρομοίωση, αλλά...

..εγώ γιατί θα πρέπει να επιτρέπω με τη δική σου λογική τα online παιχνίδια (μια που δεν ασχολούμαι, αλλά τρώνε σημαντικό μέρος της λεωφόρου...)
... εγώ γιατί θα πρέπει να αφήνω τη διακίνηση δεδομένων μέσω των dc hubs 
... και πολλά άλλα ...

Βασίλη (και λοιποί που αντιδράτε), να ξέρετε οτι όταν φτιάχθηκε η ιδέα της δημιουργίας ενός ασύρματου μητροπολιτικού δικτύου πάνω από την Αθήνα, πολλοί από μας είχαν και την πρόσβαση στο Internet στο μυαλό μας. Όπως είχαμε και τα ftp's, dc hubs, online games, κλπ. κλπ.
Και είναι τουλάχιστον άδικο για πολλούς από μας, νέα μέλη, που δεν έχουν τρέξει και ιδρώσει και κουραστεί το ίδιο όσο οι παλιότεροι, να έχουν τέτοια στάση τώρα, που πολλά από αυτά που απολαμβάνουν τα έχουν δημιουργήσει με κόπο και θυσίες οι παλιότεροι. 
Δε θέλω να προσπαθήσω άλλο να σας πείσω για κάτι που δεν πιστεύετε. Θέλω όμως ειλικρινά να ψάξετε και να μου πείτε *με παραδείγματα και παραπομπές* ποια άλλη ασύρματη κοινότητα σε όλο τον κόσμο ΔΕΝ έχει internet και παραδείγματα που αποδεικνύουν γενικά τους ισχυρισμούς σας.
Εγώ μέχρι τώρα σας έχω δώσει παραδείγματα (Ασύρματος φοιτητικός σύλλογος στο Ηράκλειο, Djursland, κ.α.).

----------


## Acinonyx

> Ωραία η παρομοίωση, αλλά...
> 
> ..εγώ γιατί θα πρέπει να επιτρέπω με τη δική σου λογική τα online παιχνίδια (μια που δεν ασχολούμαι, αλλά τρώνε σημαντικό μέρος της λεωφόρου...)
> ... εγώ γιατί θα πρέπει να αφήνω τη διακίνηση δεδομένων μέσω των dc hubs
> ... και πολλά άλλα ...


Όλα όσα λες είναι άκυρα... Δες παρακάτω τους λόγους...

Γιατί η πρόσβαση στα παιχνίδια αυτά είναι ελευθερη και σε σένα..
Γιατί τα παιδιά που παίζουν δεν ζητάνε καμιά συνδρομή ο ένας από τον άλλον..
Γιατί στο dc++ μπορεί να συνδεθεί οποιοσδήποτε χωρίς να πληρώσει..
..και άλλα πολλά...

----------


## dti

Κοίτα, δεν είναι ελεύθερη η πρόσβαση σε πολλούς ftp's.
Δεν είναι ελεύθερη η πρόσβαση σε πολλές adsl που μοιράζονται περνώντας traffic πάνω από αρκετούς κόμβους.
Η πρόσβαση στο dc++ επιτρέπεται μόνο αν τηρηθεί συγκεκριμένη διαδικασία... 

Δεν μου απάντησες ακόμη πάντως ούτε για το traffic του cslab <--> achille αλλά ούτε και με κάποια παραδείγματα άλλων ασύρματων κοινοτήτων...

----------


## andreas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από paravoid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> ...


Closed USer group , σωστα ?  ::   ::

----------


## Ernest0x

> Πέτρο ξεχνάς οτι μάλλον είναι απίθανο να είναι όλοι ταυτόχρονα μέσα και μάλιστα να κάνουν χρήση της υπηρεσίας internet.
> Ακόμη κι έτσι να είναι, προσωπικά ξέρω αρκετά μέλη που θα εξακολουθήσουν να έχουν τη δική τους γραμμή και να μη κάνουν χρήση της υπηρεσίας που θα προσφέρει ο Σύλλογος. Αν όμως χρειαστεί να κάνει χρήση κάποια στιγμή, είτε γιατί βρέθηκε στο δρόμο κοντά σε κόμβο και χρειάζεται να τσεκάρει το email του, γιατί να μην έχει αυτή τη δυνατότητα και να είναι υποχρεωμένος να πληρώσει (χοντρά) μία gprs σύνδεση, ή μέσω κάποιου hotspot;


Όντως, οι υπολογισμοί που κάναμε με τον Vigor βασίζονται σε ένα υπερ-υπερ-απλουστευμένο μοντέλο. Στην πραγματικότητα έχουμε να κάνουμε με πιθανότητες και margins, αλλά όπως γράφω και προηγουμένως δεν εστιάζομαι τόσο στην δυνατότητα υλοποίησης αυτού, όσο στα υπέρ και στα κατά στο να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο.

*Υπέρ:*

- Αξιοποίηση της υπηρεσίας με τον τρόπο που αναφέρεις (αντί του gprs, δημιουργία hotspots κτλ.)
- Δυνατότητα τηλεχειρισμού μηχανημάτων από απoμακρυσμένα (ssh, telnet που θέλουν λίγο bandwidth) μέρη απ' τα οποία υπάρχει πρόσβαση μόνο στο inet.
- Πρόσβαση στο internet για τις πλέον απαραίτητες λειτουργίες (όπως π.χ. ανάγνωση/αποστολή email) σε περίπτωση που υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με τη κανονική γραμμή του χρήστη.


*Κατά:*

- Είσοδο στο δίκτυο και εγγραφή στον Σύλλογο αρκετών μελών μόνο και μόνο για να έχουν internet χωρίς να πληρώνουν κάποια dial-up συνδρομή σε κάποιον ISP. 
Τα άτομα αυτά:
*1ον)* Δεν συμμετέχουν στην εξέλιξη του δικτύου. 
*2ον)* Σε ΙP επίπεδο δεν θα μας ενοχλούν ιδιαίτερα (τα 5 ή 10 kb/sec του inet δεν είναι πολλά, ενώ υπάρχει και το traffic shaping), αλλά σε επίπεδο RF θα δημιουργούν έντονο πρόβλημα (θόρυβος).

- Παροχή της υπηρεσίας αυτής μόνο σε μέλη του συλλόγου. Πιστεύω πως όλες οι υπηρεσίες πρέπει να είναι προσβάσιμες σε όλους όσους συμμετέχουν στο δίκτυο και συμβάλλουν στην εξέλιξη και εξάπλωσή του.


Όταν τα βάζω τα παραπάνω στην δική μου ζυγαριά, αυτή γέρνει προς την μεριά των "Κατά".

----------


## Cha0s

Same Here  ::

----------


## blizardbill

> Αν θέλει ο σύλλογος να μοιράζει ιντερνετ μέσα από τον δικό μου κόπο (και άλλων 150 ατόμων/κόμβων) ας μου πληρώσει νοίκι για την ταράτσα και ας κάνει ότι θέλει.


Δεν είναι ποτέ δυνατόν να σε πληρώσουν , ούτε οι πελάτες σου για να τους δώσεις ιντερνετ, ούτε ο σύλλογος , ούτε κανένας .
Το δίκτυό και ο κόπος σας πρέπει να παραχωρείτε δωρεάν, για όλες τις υπηρεσίες που αποφασίζετε μαζί πως μπορούν να δοθούν.

Και από την αρχή του awmn, αγόραζε ένας dsl και την μοιραζόταν με 1-2 άτομα , χωρίς να φοβάται πως αν περάσει από το δικό σου link θα τον κόψεις , επειδή μοιράζεται το ιντερνετ που ΑΓΟΡΑΣΑΝΕ από ένα Isp και τον ΟΤΕ .
Αν γίνει αυτό πιο οργανωμένα, τον ρόλο του ιδιώτη πάρει ο σύλλογος, και το μοιραστούνε περισσότεροι από 2, δεν διαφέρει πολύ.

Απλά το θέμα είναι στην μαζικότητα, και στο ποτέ και πως θα έπρεπε να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο οργανωμένα .
Ας συζητήσουμε αυτό, με πνεύμα συνεργασίας, και όχι με το στυλ "ας μου πληρώσετε νοίκι , αλλιώς δεν περνάτε ότι δεν γουστάρω εγώ από τον κόμβο μου."

----------


## paravoid

Ανοιχτός πόλεμος με τους ISPs, καθώς γινόμαστε ανταγωνιστές και μάλιστα με αθέμιτα μέσα.
Μην μου πει κανείς ότι δεν είμαστε ISP (όπως έκανε ο Κλαδάκης), η ΕΕΧΙ δουλεύει στο ίδιο μοντέλο και όλοι την θεωρούν ISP (ακόμα και η ΕΕΤΤ που της έδωσε το ΕΠΑΚ)
Ειδικά δε όταν είμαστε σε μια ομίχλη σε ότι αφορά την νομιμότητα, καλό θα ήταν να μην δημιουργούμε εχθρούς.

(το πιο σοβαρό για μένα)

----------


## lambrosk

> Όπως έχω ξαναπεί αλλά κανείς δεν το έχει καταλάβει, *δεν εχει σημασία μόνο αν η κίνηση είναι καλή ή οχι αλλά και το τι εντύπωση αφήνει..*
> 
> Το ξέρεις ότι όταν λέω σε κάποια άτομα για το AWMN και τι ωραιο δίκτυο είναι πολλοί μου λένε:* "Πόσο είναι η συνδρομή; Παίζει και internet έτσι;"*. Κι ακόμη δεν έχει μοιραστεί internet.. Φαντάσου τι έχει να γίνει μετά... *Χάνουμε την ιδέα!*
> 
> Πάντως και στο ερώτημα σου, βεβαια μία συνδεση με 5kb/s *always-on* είναι ελκυστική. Και πιστευω ότι αν υπάρχει ζήτηση, τα 5kb/s θα γίνουν 20..


Τα ίδια λένε και σε μένα και μόλις τους λες ότι ο εξοπλισμός κοστίζει 200€ ανα άκρο , σου λένε ααα αυτό δεν το ξερα...
 ::  Μήπως αυτό να το βάλουμε στην διαφήμιση με τα μικρά γραμματάκια που τρέχουν γρήγορα απο κάτω?




> Τώρα για να μην κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλό μας, *πιστεύω ότι 1 στους 3 κόμβους με τον ένα ή άλλο τρόπο μοιράζει internet. Γιατί δεν το αφήνουμε έτσι;* Είναι ανάγκη να βγούμε και να πούμε ελάτε νέοι χρήστες στο AWMN έχουμε και internet; Στην τελική όποιος ασχοληθεί σοβαρά με το θέμα θα διαπιστώσει ότι θα το έχει. *Αφήστε τους νέους χρήστες να έρθουν για τους άλλους σκοπούς και το κερασάκι θα το ανακαλύψουν μόνοι τους.*
> 
> Για τα υπόλοιπα paravoid++ & acinonyx+++ (από άλλο thread)
> 
> Θέλετε να βάλω υπογραφή *"το δωρεάν internet στα μέλη θα είναι η καταστροφή του AWMN"* όπως είχε βάλει ο MauVe για τον οδηγό WiFi?





> *Αν θέλει ο σύλλογος να μοιράζει ιντερνετ μέσα από τον δικό μου κόπο (και άλλων 150 ατόμων/κόμβων) ας μου πληρώσει νοίκι για την ταράτσα και ας κάνει ότι θέλει.*
> Όσο είναι δικό μου το ρέυμα που καίω και ο εξοπλισμός που διαθέτω εθελοντικά για το δίκτυο internet με τέτοιο τρόπο θα φροντίσω να μην περνάει από πάνω μου.
> 
> *Δεν θέλω να με κυνηγήσει η ΕΕΤΤ και για αυτό.*
> 
> *Έχουμε το θέμα της νομιμοποίησης των links μας* αλλά το internet είναι σαφώς πιο αναγκαίο.
> *
> Εξάλλου δεν είναι συλλογική κίνηση και οργανωμένη το να νομιμοποιήσουμε το δίκτυο μας.*
> Το να μοιράσουμε όμως internet και να μαζέψουμε τον κάθε τζαμπατζή που θα γίνει μέλος για να leechάρει 24/7 είανι οργάνωση και συλλογικότητα.
> ...


Χαίρομαι που δεν είμαι μόνος και αν ενημερωθούν όλα ταμέλη του δικτύου και δουν και το βίντεο θα καταλάβουν...  ::   ::  

Μήπως τελικά κυνηγάμε μέλη?  ::

----------


## Achille

> Μήπως τελικά κυνηγάμε μέλη?


Ρητορικό ερώτημα θα έλεγα...

----------


## blizardbill

Το λέτε σαν να είναι κακό ρε παιδιά... ο σκοπός του συλλόγου δεν είναι τα μέλη, και εμάς το μεγαλύτερο δίκτυο με την μεγαλύτερη συμμετοχή του κόσμου ?

Αυτή είναι η δύναμή μας και ο στόχος , και αξίζει να πάρουμε ρίσκα , να τολμήσουμε μήπως το πετύχουμε.

----------


## mindfox

Όχι, ο σκοπός του συλλόγου δεν είναι να κάνει συλλογή από αιτήσεις και να κόβει αποδείξεις συνδρομών.

Ο σκοπός (ή μάλλον οι σκοποί) του συλλόγοι, είναι να φέρει κοντά, ανθρώπους με κοινά ενδιαφέροντα και χόμπυ.
Να βοηθήσει όσο περισσότερο μπορεί (ο σύλλογος, δηλαδή εμείς) στο να μπορούμε όλοι να συνεχίσουμε το χόμπυ μας πιο εύκολα, ευχάριστα.
Να βάζουμε στόχους που μόνοι μας δεν θα μπορούσαμε να επιτύχουμε.

Και οι στόχοι αυτοί ήταν συγκεκριμένοι πριν από την ίδρυση του συλλόγου.
Για την ακρίβεια, οι στόχοι αυτοί ήταν που έκαναν επιτακτική την ανάγκη δημιουργίας συλλόγου (βλέπετε έχουμε πολύ δημόσιο και γενικότερα φορείς, όπου χρειάζεται εκπροσώπηση το δίκτυο).

Αυτό όμως, μέχρι τώρα (εκτός από την αναφορά που έκανε ο Νικήτας κατά τη ΓΣ, πράγμα πολύ ελπιδοφόρο) δεν έγινε πράξη.
Έμεινε στα οράματα των ιδρυτικών αλλά και μεταγενέστερων μελών, το οποίο χάθηκε στη λίθη, διότι δε σκεφτήκαμε να το βάλουμε στο καταστατικό μας, έτσι ώστε να είναι γραμμένο και να μπορούμε να το επιδεικνύουμε κάθε φορά που κάποιοι θέλουν να μας διαψεύδουν.

Ο σύλλογος λοιπόν, είναι να προσελκύει μέλη με το έργο που κάνει και όχι για τις παροχές που κάνει.

Ας ολοκληρωθούν οι προ 3 ίσως και παραπάνω ετών στόχοι και έπειτα συνεχίζουμε και τα υπόλοιπα.

Δεν είναι σωστό να αφήνουμε πολλές εκρεμμότητες, κινδυνεύουμε να πνιγούμε από αυτές.

----------


## MAuVE

Μία πολύ περιορισμένη πρόσβαση τόσο σαν ταχύτητα όσο και σαν μηνιαίος όγκος δεδομένων, δεν θα ήταν άσχημη.

Η χρήση της θα ήταν ουσιαστικά back-up των adsl και ασύρματες συνδέσεις επιπέδου gprs όπως πρότεινε ο dti.

Η εφεδρική φύση μίας τέτοιας της σύνδεσης :

1) Δεν θα προσέλκυε βδελιστές
2) Δεν θα μας έφερνε αντιμέτωπους με τους ISPs
3) Δεν θα μπούκωνε το δίκτυο 

Αντίθετα, θα μπορούσε να πιστοποιήσει την χρησιμότητα του δικτύου σε μία μελλοντική διαπραγμάτευση συχνοτήτων.....

Σημ. Αν προσέξατε το άρθρο της Ναυτεμπορικής, η κυβέρνηση μελετά τρόπους προσφοράς φθηνού ίντερνετ προς τους φοιτητές και δεν τα βρίσκει με τον ΟΤΕ.

Εδώ θα μπορούσαμε να μπούμε σφήνα και ν' ανταλλάξουμε bandwidth έναντι συχνοτήτων.

Φαντασία χρειάζεται μόνο και καλό προιόν σαν ανταλλάξιμη αξία.

----------


## DiGi

> Εδώ θα μπορούσαμε να μπούμε σφήνα και ν' ανταλλάξουμε bandwidth έναντι συχνοτήτων.


Χωρίς business level services
Χωρίς roadmap
Χωρίς redundacy

Μπροστά είμουνα όταν το δίαβαζε παρόμοιο post κορυφαίο στέλεχος ISP και γελούσε. Μετά συμπλήρωσε οτί δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση το awmn να τους απασχολήσει.

----------


## Ernest0x

> Μία πολύ περιορισμένη πρόσβαση τόσο σαν ταχύτητα όσο και σαν μηνιαίος όγκος δεδομένων, δεν θα ήταν άσχημη.
> 
> Η χρήση της θα ήταν ουσιαστικά back-up των adsl και ασύρματες συνδέσεις επιπέδου gprs όπως πρότεινε ο dti.
> 
> Η εφεδρική φύση μίας τέτοιας της σύνδεσης :
> 
> 1) Δεν θα προσέλκυε βδελιστές
> 2) Δεν θα μας έφερνε αντιμέτωπους με τους ISPs
> 3) Δεν θα μπούκωνε το δίκτυο 
> ...


Μια ανάλυση του σκεπτικού με βάση το οποίο προκύπτουν τα 1, 2, 3 θα διευκόλυνε... Όπως, επίσης και ένα σχόλιο σχετικά με τον περιορισμό στους αποδέκτες της υπηρεσίας (μέλη του Συλλόγου) όπως αυτή προτείνεται.

Όσον αφορά το δεύτερο σκέλος, τo άρθρο της Ναυτεμπορικής αναφέρεται σε γραμμές ADSL. Δηλαδή μιλάμε για bandwidth >30 KByte/sec σε κάθε φοιτητή.
Ακόμα και αν μπορούσε να δοθεί αυτό το bandwidth από εμάς (γιατί από κάπου πρέπει να το πάρουμε κι εμείς), συνεχίζουν να ισχύουν τα 1, 2, 3 και σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση;

----------


## MAuVE

> Μπροστά είμουνα όταν το δίαβαζε παρόμοιο post κορυφαίο στέλεχος ISP και γελούσε. Μετά συμπλήρωσε οτί δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση το awmn να τους απασχολήσει.


Αυτό θέλουμε και εμείς. 
Να μας διαβάζουν τα "στελέχη" των ISPs και να γελάνε με την ψυχή τους.

Αυτό όμως που δεν ξέρουν τα "στελέχη" των ISPs είναι ότι ο κάθε υπουργός, υφυπουργός ή γενικός γραμματέας της εκάστοτε κυβέρνησης ενδιαφέρεται περισσότερο για το αυριανό δελτίο τύπου που θα εκδόσει, παρά για έργα εθνικής κλίμακας όπως πχ τη γέφυρα Ρίο-Αντίριο.

Γιατί τη μικρή παρεμβασούλα που θα κάνει σήμερα, θα την εισπράξει πολιτικά αύριο 100% ο ίδιος. 

Το μεγάλο έργο θα το καρπωθεί ο ομόλογός του που θα το εγκαινιάσει μετά 5 χρόνια.

Ας πάρουμε εμείς τις συχνότητες από τον υπουργό και ας γελάνε όσο θέλουνε τα "στελέχη"

----------


## blizardbill

> Ο σκοπός (ή μάλλον οι σκοποί) του συλλόγοι, είναι να φέρει κοντά, ανθρώπους με κοινά ενδιαφέροντα και χόμπυ.
> Να βοηθήσει όσο περισσότερο μπορεί (ο σύλλογος, δηλαδή εμείς) στο να μπορούμε όλοι να συνεχίσουμε το χόμπυ μας πιο εύκολα, ευχάριστα.
> Να βάζουμε στόχους που μόνοι μας δεν θα μπορούσαμε να επιτύχουμε.


Μα μιλάμε για ελεύθερο δίκτυο, που ξεκίνησε μάλιστα την εποχή που ο ΟΤΕ είχε μόνο Επακ για επιλογή διασύνδεσής μας με τον έξω κόσμο !!!
Το ενδιαφέρον ήταν γενικό, οπότε δεν ξεκίνησε όπως λές, και παρότι καταλαβαίνω τους χομπίστες που κάνουν το κέφι τους, και τους "επαγγελματίες" την πρακτική τους εξάσκηση , δεν είμαστε μόνοι μας ακόμα , και πρέπει να βλέπουμε όλη την εικόνα και πως θα μπουν όλοι σωστά σε ένα δίκτυο.

ΥΓ
Στα πρακτικά τώρα, το σημαντικό είναι να δούμε αν υπάρχει δυνατότητα να αγοράσουμε ομαδικά ιντερνετ , πως μπορεί να γίνει ακριβώς , πως θα το μοιράσουμε , και τι νομικά προβλήματα θα παρουσιαστούν στην όλη διαδικασία ... 
Εφόσον αυτά απαιτηθούν, μετά όλα θα γίνουν πιο απλά , και θα μπορούμε να μιλάμε επί πραγματικών δεδομένων.

----------


## MAuVE

> Μια ανάλυση του σκεπτικού με βάση το οποίο προκύπτουν τα 1, 2, 3 θα διευκόλυνε... Όπως, επίσης και ένα σχόλιο σχετικά με τον περιορισμό στους αποδέκτες της υπηρεσίας (μέλη του Συλλόγου) όπως αυτή προτείνεται.
> 
> Όσον αφορά το δεύτερο σκέλος, τo άρθρο της Ναυτεμπορικής αναφέρεται σε γραμμές ADSL. Δηλαδή μιλάμε για bandwidth >30 KByte/sec σε κάθε φοιτητή.
> Ακόμα και αν μπορούσε να δοθεί αυτό το bandwidth από εμάς (γιατί από κάπου πρέπει να το πάρουμε κι εμείς), συνεχίζουν να ισχύουν τα 1, 2, 3 και σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση;


Τα 1,2,3 είναι το "δόλωμα"

- Ναι, μπορούμε να το κάνουμε αφού το κάνουμε ήδη σε μικρή κλίμακα.

- Για να το κάνουμε στην κλίμακα που εσείς θέλετε, πρέπει να μας εκχωρήσετε συχνότητες και μάλιστα κατ' αποκλειστικότητα.

Η πλειοψηφία του κόσμου που θα διαβάσει την επόμενη ημέρα ότι το υπουργείο μπλα-μπλα μπλα, να είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν θα βγάλει κομπιουτεράκι να κάνει τις πράξεις.

----------


## DiGi

Ότι δεν απάντησες στο πρώτο μέρος του post μου σημαινει ότι το awmn έχει αυτα τα specs?

Για το υπόλοιπο περί υπουργών κτλπ τι να πώ. Άμα τα πιστέυεις έχεις τις ευχές μου. Άντε και στην εκκλησία μήπως βάλει κανένα βύσμα.

----------


## MAuVE

> Ότι δεν απάντησες στο πρώτο μέρος του post μου σημαινει ότι το awmn έχει αυτα τα specs?


Αφού δεν καταλαβαίνεις τι να σου κάνω ; 

Να σου πω ότι δεν θα πουλήσουμε business level services, roadmap ή redundacy ;

Να σου πω ότι θα πουλήσουμε το popular awmn story ?

Οταν βγαίνεις από τον κινηματογράφο συζητάς για τα business level services, roadmap και redundacy της ταινίας ή το σενάριο, την σκηνοθεσία, το παίξιμο, την φωτογραφία, τον ήχο και το μοντάζ της ; 

Τι να σου κάνω που οι πολιτικοί δεν είναι κομπιουτεράδες ;

----------


## sotiris

> ...
> Επειδή δε θέλω να δώσω εγώ στοιχεία, θα ήθελα παρακαλώ αν γίνεται από τα πρακτικά της πρόσφατης ΓΣ καθώς και άλλες πηγές, να δωθούν τα παρακάτω:
> 
> 1 ) Αριθμός συμμετεχόντων
> 2 ) Σύνολο μελών συλλόγου
> 3 ) Ποσοστό συμμετεχόντων (αριθμός/σύνολο  )
> 4 ) Σύνολο μελών δικτύου (μέλη και μη μέλη συλλόγου)
> 5 ) Σύνολο κομβούχων (μέλη συλλόγου)
> 6 ) Σύνολο κομβούχων (όλου του δικτύου)
> ...

----------


## DiGi

Δεν είναι cinema όμως αλλά bandwidth έναντι συχνοτήτων.
Οπότε δεν ξεγλιστράς ούτε από τα παραπάνω , ούτε και από όλα τα άλλα που θα σου φορτώσουν.

Εδώ θα είναι το forum πάντος για να διαβάσω την ανακοίνωση της συμφωνίας ή ανταλλαγής.  ::

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από paravoid
> 
> ...


Πού είναι το κλειστό γκρουπ; Ο οποιοσδήποτε που μπορεί να συνδεθεί σε κάποιο ap μπορεί κάλλιστα μέσα σε 5-10 λεπτά να σετάρει κάποιο ip-φωνο και να μιλάει χωρις να είναι μέλος του Συλλόγου, του δικτύου ή και του forum.
Χωρίς καν να τον ξέρουμε... Σωστά;
Για να μη πω για την υπηρεσία PSTN to voip...

----------


## Acinonyx

Ρε dti! Δεν βγήκαμε να το διαφημίσουμε όμως! Έλεος!

Μη τα ισοπεδώνεις όλα!

----------


## dti

Γιατί ποιος είπε οτι εμεις θα βγούμε να το διαφημίσουμε;
*Εσύ* μίλησες για τη δημιουργία άλλου Συλλόγου που θα διαφημίζει internet έναντι 15 ευρώ... όχι εμείς...

Εμείς μιλήσαμε για υπηρεσία στα μέλη μας και μόνο (ώστε να είναι πραγματικά κλειστή ομάδα χρηστών και να μη μπορεί να γκρινιάξει κανείς).
Είπαμε μάλιστα οτι θα μπορούσε να υπάρξει και μία πολιτική τέτοια που θα έφερνε *στο δίκτυο και στο Σύλλογο* νέα μέλη με απόλυτα πιστοποιημένο και ελεγμένο εξοπλισμό.
Μιλήσαμε και για θέσπιση κανόνων για maximum αριθμό clients ανά ap και την υποχρέωση δημιουργίας νέου κόμβου από τους νέους clients αν ξεπεραστεί ο μέγιστος αριθμός clients στο ap.
Πολλά τέτοια θα μπορούσαν να θεσπιστούν ώστε πραγματικά το δίκτυο να πυκνώνει και να αναπτύσσεται διαρκώς. 
*Προφανώς δεν το θέλετε αυτό.*
Έχετε κολλήσει σε κάτι που ΔΕΝ ισχύει.
Αρνείστε πεισματικά, ΧΩΡΙΣ να απαντάτε με λογικά επιχειρήματα αυτά που ρωτάμε, χωρίς να φέρνετε κάποιο πραγματικό παράδειγμα σαν αντεπιχείρημα.
Όσο λοιπόν έχετε αυτή την αρνητική στάση, έχουμε κάθε δικαίωμα να λέμε και να υπερασπίζουμε τις απόψεις μας όσο και αν δεν αρέσει αυτό στη *μειοψηφία* (κατά την άποψή μας).

----------


## nvak

MAuVE ++ 
Μπορεί στο cslab να τα θαλάσωσε λόγω Αχιλέα, αλλά ξέρει απο δημόσιες σχέσεις  ::  

Ξεχνάτε οι περισσότεροι στις αναλύσεις σας την αξία της δοκιμής. Όταν γίνεται με μέθοδο πάντα βγαίνεις σοφότερος και με λίγώτερους φόβους απο πρίν  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Γιατί ποιος είπε οτι εμεις θα βγούμε να το διαφημίσουμε;





> Είπαμε μάλιστα οτι θα μπορούσε να υπάρξει και μία πολιτική τέτοια που θα έφερνε στο δίκτυο και στο Σύλλογο νέα μέλη...


 :: 




> Μιλήσαμε και για θέσπιση κανόνων για maximum αριθμό clients ανά ap και την υποχρέωση δημιουργίας νέου κόμβου από τους νέους clients αν ξεπεραστεί ο μέγιστος αριθμός clients στο ap.
> Πολλά τέτοια θα μπορούσαν να θεσπιστούν ώστε πραγματικά το δίκτυο να πυκνώνει και να αναπτύσσεται διαρκώς.


Εδώ συμφωνουμε.. Τα πήρες όλα αμπαριζα όμως. Η θέσπιση κανόνων είναι σωστή αλλά όχι οι τιμωρίες στο χόμπυ μας γιατί στην τελική πάντα φέρνουν ανάποδα αποτελεσματα.

Τα παρακάτω απαντάνε σε άλλους φαντάζομαι γιατί μιλας στον πληθυντικό οπότε δεν τα σχολιάζω..



> Προφανώς δεν το θέλετε αυτό.
> Έχετε κολλήσει σε κάτι που ΔΕΝ ισχύει.
> Αρνείστε πεισματικά, ΧΩΡΙΣ να απαντάτε με λογικά επιχειρήματα αυτά που ρωτάμε, χωρίς να φέρνετε κάποιο πραγματικό παράδειγμα σαν αντεπιχείρημα.
> Όσο λοιπόν έχετε αυτή την αρνητική στάση, έχουμε κάθε δικαίωμα να λέμε και να υπερασπίζουμε τις απόψεις μας όσο και αν δεν αρέσει αυτό στη μειοψηφία (κατά την άποψή μας).


ΤΟ ΚΕΡΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΟΝΤΟ!

----------


## Achille

> Μπορεί στο cslab να τα θαλάσωσε λόγω Αχιλέα, αλλά ξέρει απο δημόσιες σχέσεις


Να γελάσω τώρα ή να κρατηθώ για αργότερα;

----------


## bchris

Καλησπερα.

Δυο πραγματα θελω να πω:

1.
Λιγες σελιδες πισω εγινε λογος για τον σκοπο της υπαρξης του Συλλογου.
Πολλοι ειπαν πολλα, μερικα μου φανηκαν σωστα κιολας, αλλα κανεις
δεν ειπε αυτο που θυμαμαι εγω σαν πρωταρχικο ρολο του Συλλογου,
τοτε που ακομα ηταν υπο σκεψη. (Για να μην παρεξηγηθω, δεν λεω για
τον πρωτο συλλογο των τριων ατομων, αλλα γι αυτο που εχουμε τωρα).

Τοτε λοιπον λεγαμε οτι θελουμε ενα οργανο που να μας αντιπροσωπευει 
στις σχεσεις μας με αλλους φορεις, καθως δεν μπορουμε να πηγαινουμε
και οι 100-200 στν ΧΨΩ οργανισμο να συζηταμε...

2.
Η ολη κουβεντα περι commercial internet over AWMN, και τα λοιπα,
μου θυμιζουν κουβεντες που κανουν οι πιτσιρικαδες που πετανε τον 
πρωτο τους χαρταετο ιδιοκατασκευη, και ονειρευονται να ιδρυουν 
νεον εθνικο αερομεταφορεα....

----------


## blizardbill

> 2.
> Η ολη κουβεντα περι commercial internet over AWMN, και τα λοιπα,
> μου θυμιζουν κουβεντες που κανουν οι πιτσιρικαδες που πετανε τον 
> πρωτο τους χαρταετο ιδιοκατασκευη, και ονειρευονται να ιδρυουν 
> νεον εθνικο αερομεταφορεα....


Γιατί ? το comercial internet υπάρχει πολύ καιρό μέσα από το δίκτυο... σίγουρα υπάρχουν άτομα που έχουν αγοράσει μια dsl μαζί , και την μοιράζονται.

Εδώ λέμε αν μπορούσε να γίνει νόμιμα, οργανωμένα, πιο μαζικά, και κυρίως να παίρνουμε ιντερνετ μόνο από ISP, χωρίς όλο το κόστος του ΟΤΕ .
Πως θα γίνει, τι θετικές ή αρνητικές συνέπειες θα έχει κάτι τέτοιο συνολικά, κλπ .

----------


## bchris

Με τον ορο commercial internet over awmn εννοω την πωληση 
internet bandwidth σε καποιο τριτο απο το awmn.

Αυτο που λες εσυ ειναι αλλη φαση.
Κι εγω μοιραζα (αφιλοκερδος) μια dsl σε 3 subnets της αρεσκειας μου,
αλλα απο τον καιρο που μου αφησε χρονους ενα power supply, απο την 
βαρεμαρα μου, δεν εχω inet ουτε κι εγω ο ιδιος σ' ολα μου τα μηχανηματα.

Τα πιο σωστα λογια τα ειπε ο DIGI, αλλα ποιος τον ακουει...

----------


## Cha0s

> Γιατί ? το comercial internet υπάρχει πολύ καιρό μέσα από το δίκτυο... σίγουρα υπάρχουν άτομα που έχουν αγοράσει μια dsl μαζί , και την μοιράζονται.
> 
> Εδώ λέμε αν μπορούσε να γίνει νόμιμα, οργανωμένα, πιο μαζικά, και κυρίως να παίρνουμε ιντερνετ μόνο από ISP, χωρίς όλο το κόστος του ΟΤΕ .
> Πως θα γίνει, τι θετικές ή αρνητικές συνέπειες θα έχει κάτι τέτοιο συνολικά, κλπ .


Όταν συνειδιτοποιήσεις τι λες τότε έλα να συνεχίσουμε  ::  

Ως τότε γράψου και μέλος να προλάβεις την σειρά προτερεότητας γιατί αναμένεται να γίνει πανικός από τζαμπατζήδες  ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

Με την νομιμοποίηση των λινκ και την ΕΕΤΤ τι θα γίνει? 
γιατί αυτό όλοι το ξεχνανε και δεν το αναφέρουνε....  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Σώπα ρε Λάμπρο τώρα!

Άμα δίνουμε τσάμπα internet τότε θα νομιμοποιηθούν όλα αυτομάτως.

 ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Έλα ρε labrosk.. Νόμιμα είναι όλα μωρε...  :: 

Τι μας τσαμπουνάς τώρα για λινκς; Μια χαρά παιζουν... Έχουμε να ασχοληθούμε με σημαντικότερα πράγματα όπως η παροχή internet...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## blizardbill

> Όταν συνειδιτοποιήσεις τι λες τότε έλα να συνεχίσουμε  
> 
> Ως τότε γράψου και μέλος να προλάβεις την σειρά προτερεότητας γιατί αναμένεται να γίνει πανικός από τζαμπατζήδες


Δεν λέω κάτι πολύπλοκο... απλά να κοιτάξουμε αν και πως μπορεί να γίνει "ομαδική αγορά ιντερνετ" νόμιμα , και να την μοιραστούμε μεταξύ μας, από το δίκτυό μας .

Και οι τζαμπατζίδες είναι φοβερή δύναμη αν τους χρησιμοποιήσεις σωστά ... όπως είναι δύναμη ο κόσμος σε ένα dc hub με κανόνες, έτσι μπορούν να είναι τρομερή δύναμη όσοι θέλουν το ιντερνετ για το awmn.
Ακόμα και στο θέμα της μονιμοποίησης των link, ή διεκδίκησης οποιουδήποτε πράγματος, ο κόσμος είναι δύναμη .

----------


## lambrosk

Αμα μιλάμε για τοσο σχετικά και άμεσα πράγματα όσο το Ιντερνετ επιτρέψτε μου να ζητήσω απο τον σύλλογο να νοικιάζει για τα μέλη και ένα πουλμανάκι τώρα που βαράν οι ζέστες να πηγαίνουμε για μπανάκι κάθε ΣαββατοΚύριακο που είναι ποιο κοινωνικό απο το Ιντερνετ και θα μαζέψει και Καπί για μέλη, μόνο και μόνο συνδρομή και μπάνιο, α και εντάξει το bw δεν θα είναι ταυτόχρονα για όλα τα μέλη , πότε θα έρχονται οι μεν πότε οι δεν.......  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Και οι τζαμπατζίδες είναι φοβερή δύναμη αν τους χρησιμοποιήσεις σωστά ..


Ναι. Έχεις δίκιο.. Όσο θα είναι προβατάκια και θα τους ταΐζεις με internet θα είναι δύναμη. Να δεις τι λύκοι θα γίνουν όμως αν κάποια στιγμή "πεινάσουν"...

 ::

----------


## blizardbill

Δεν αμφιβάλω... το βλέπω και στο dc, όλοι έτσι είμαστε κάποτε.
Αλλά υπάρχει ελπίδα νομίζω, και δεδομένου ότι είμαστε δίκτυο με ελεύθερη συμμετοχής όλων, πρέπει να δεχτούμε και τα πάντα που μπορούν να δοθούν μέσο αυτής.
Αν δεν το κάνουμε , και καθυστερήσουμε πολύ, είναι σαν να προσπαθούμε να αυτοπεριοριστούμε.




> Αμα μιλάμε για τοσο σχετικά και άμεσα πράγματα όσο το Ιντερνετ επιτρέψτε μου να ζητήσω απο τον σύλλογο να νοικιάζει για τα μέλη και ένα πουλμανάκι τώρα που βαράν οι ζέστες να πηγαίνουμε για μπανάκι κάθε ΣαββατοΚύριακο που είναι ποιο κοινωνικό απο το Ιντερνετ και θα μαζέψει και Καπί για μέλη, μόνο και μόνο συνδρομή και μπάνιο, α και εντάξει το bw δεν θα είναι ταυτόχρονα για όλα τα μέλη , πότε θα έρχονται οι μεν πότε οι δεν.......


Φαντάσου πάντως να είχαμε φτιάξει όλοι μαζί ένα πουλμανάκι μια χαρά , όπως καταφέραμε πχ να φτιάξουμε ένα δίκτυο, και να πηγαίναμε την εκδρομή με το πούλμαν του κάθε ιδιώτη , ή ο καθένας μόνος του !!!
Γιατί μερικοί θα φοβόντουσαν μην χαλάσει, μην μας πιάσει ο τροχονόμος, και δεν το παλεύουν καν.

Το ιντερνετ είναι το πιο φυσικό πράγμα που μπορεί να μεταφερθεί μέσα από ένα δίκτυο ...

----------


## lambrosk

> Φαντάσου πάντως να είχαμε φτιάξει όλοι μαζί ένα πουλμανάκι μια χαρά , όπως καταφέραμε πχ να φτιάξουμε ένα δίκτυο, και να πηγαίναμε την εκδρομή με το πούλμαν του κάθε ιδιώτη , ή ο καθένας μόνος του !!!


Αυτό θα ήθελα και εγώ... και να υπάρχει συναναστροφή , δεν είναι όμως ότι δεν δεν γινεται επειδή κάποιοι φοβούνται μήπως χαλάσει ή το σταματήσει, ο τροχονόμος...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mindfox

> Φαντάσου πάντως να είχαμε φτιάξει όλοι μαζί ένα πουλμανάκι μια χαρά , όπως καταφέραμε πχ να φτιάξουμε ένα δίκτυο, και να πηγαίναμε την εκδρομή με το πούλμαν του κάθε ιδιώτη , ή ο καθένας μόνος του !!!
> Γιατί μερικοί θα φοβόντουσαν μην χαλάσει, μην μας πιάσει ο τροχονόμος, και δεν το παλεύουν καν.
> 
> Το ιντερνετ είναι το πιο φυσικό πράγμα που μπορεί να μεταφερθεί μέσα από ένα δίκτυο ...


Χμμμ, νομίζω πως το πουλμανάκι μας πηγαίνει βολτίτσες μια χαρά.
Αυτό που δε θέλουν οι επιβάτες του νομίζω, είναι να μη βάζουμε τον κάθε τυχόντα που κάνει autostop, να μην το πηγαίνουμε στο γκρεμό γιατί δεν αντέχει την πτώση, να το φροντίζουμε και να σεβόμαστε το μέγιστο φορτίο που μπορεί να αντέξει.
Αν δεν τα κάνουμε αυτά, θα μάθουμε τα όρια απο το πουλμανάκι μας, αλλά δυστυχώς θα έχουμε καταφέρει και να το χαλάσουμε ταυτόχρονα.
Τώρα, πόση θα είναι η ζημιά, νομίζω κανείς δεν μπορεί να εκτιμήσει.
Αν λοιπον το κάνουμε το πείραμα για να δούμε πόση ζημιά θα πάθει το πουλμανάκι μας, ε τότε καλά να πάθουμε.

----------


## nvak

> Με την νομιμοποίηση των λινκ και την ΕΕΤΤ τι θα γίνει? 
> γιατί αυτό όλοι το ξεχνανε και δεν το αναφέρουνε....


Από όσο ξέρω Λάμπρο υπάρχει κινητικότητα. 
Μην περιμένεις να λυθεί το θέμα στο forum. Εδώ συνήθως πυροβολείται ότι κινείται  ::  
Το θετικό είναι ότι προς το παρόν έχουμε την ανοχή της ΕΕΤΤ.
Ελπίζουμε κάποια στιγμή να έχουμε και κάλυψη.

----------


## koki

Προσωπικά είμαι αρκετά αδιάφορη σχετικά με το τι παιρνάει από τον κόμβο μου, από τη μία: όπως έχω ξαναπεί και σε αντίστοιχο topic-poll.

Aπό την άλλη, κρίνω μια επίσημη, Συλλογική (του Συλλόγου δηλ.) κίνηση αντίστοιχη από περιττή, ανάρμοστη και άγαρμπη, μέχρι λαϊκίστικη και τουλάχιστον άβολη για όσους βρίσκονται σε αυτό το Δίκτυο για την ικανοποίηση πιο αγνών αγαθών.

Αν το πάρουμε ένα ένα: Περιττή, γιατί δεν πιστεύω πως είναι μια άμεση ανάγκη. Προέχουν πολύ πιο βασικά ζητήματα να γίνουν έργο του Συλλόγου.
Ανάρμοστη γιατί δεν βρίσκω το Σύλλογο όργανο θεσπισμένο για αντίστοιχες αποφάσεις. Λαϊκίστικη, γιατί δε βρίσκω άλλο καλό λόγο να προτιμηθεί αυτή η φασαρία από άλλα επικοδομητικότερα και περισσότερο αποδεκτά θέματα. Τέλος, εμένα προσωπικά με φέρνει σε δύσκολη θέση το να βρίσκομαι αντιμέτωπη με τέτοιο "ερώτημα". Και μόνο που γίνεται η συζήτηση, νοιώθω κάθε αξία η οποία με κίνησε στο να ασχολούμαι να υποβαθμίζεται. Όχι γιατί το internet μέσω AWMN είναι κάτι κακό, αλλά γιατί αφήνουμε τον γάμο και πάμε για πουρνάρια. Much ado about nothing, καθώς και "δουλειά δεν είχε ο διάολος... "


Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας.

----------


## nvak

> ....


Ξεχνάς την διασύνδεση των Ασύρματων Κοινοτήτων και την πιό οργανωμένη δυνατότητα πρόσβασης απ' έξω σε κάποιες υπηρεσίες ή σελίδες μας.
Πιστεύεις ότι εναι καλύτερο να την εξασφαλίσουμε με χορηγίες πανεπιστημίων ή ιδιωτών ?

----------


## dti

*nvak++*

----------


## dti

> Με την νομιμοποίηση των λινκ και την ΕΕΤΤ τι θα γίνει? 
> γιατί αυτό όλοι το ξεχνανε και δεν το αναφέρουνε....


Δε το ξεχνούν αυτοί που πρέπει και που ενδιαφέρονται γι αυτό το θέμα...
Όσοι ήταν παρόντες στη Γ.Σ. μέχρι το τέλος, ενημερώθηκαν από τον ngia και γι αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## dti

> Προέχουν πολύ πιο βασικά ζητήματα να γίνουν έργο του Συλλόγου.


Όπως; (αν νομίζεις οτι θα βγούμε off-topic άνοιξε νέο thread).

----------


## JS

Ήτανε κάποτε ένα όμορφο μικρό δικτυάκι με παιδιά που κάνανε το χόμπι τους και ξοδεύανε λεφτά. Μια μέρα αποφασίσανε να γίνουν προσιτοί στο ευρύ κοινό και με διαφήμιση (σιωπηρή) του ανελέητου file sharing και του πολύ καλού περιεχομένου κερδίσανε πάρα πολλά νέα μέλη.
Αυτά τα νέα μέλη χόρταιναν κατεβάζοντας με μεγάλες ταχύτητες για πολύ καιρό και όλοι ήταν ευτυχισμένοι.
Σιγά σιγά όμως το κατέβασμα απο ένα περιορισμένο αριθμό χρηστών κατέντησε βαρετό και θέλανε να ανοίξουν τους ορίζοντές τους. Η μόνη λύση ήταν να φύγουν απο το μίζερο Α class τους και να εξερευνήσουν άλλους τόπους. Οι κομβούχοι τους ικανοποίησαν άμεσα και έδωσαν ανα το δίκτυο προσβάσεις σε απεριόριστα Α Class με ευθύνη και περιορισμούς του κατόχου. Πάλι όλοι ήταν ευτυχισμένοι γιατί ο καθένας μπορούσε να βλέπει σελίδες χωρίς να χρειάζεται να έχει το χαράτσι του πΟΤΕ άδικα.
Μια μέρα όλα αυτά έγιναν δεδομένα και ο λαός θέλησε κάτι παραπάνω...

----------


## dti

Να τί γράφουν στη FrontPage του wiki τους, οι πρωτοπόροι του wireless community, οι συνάδελφοί μας από το seattlewireless:





> Seattle Wireless is a not-for-profit effort to develop a wireless broadband community network in Seattle. Our use of inexpensive wireless technology gets growth from the grass roots of our community based upon a wonderful combination of self interest and community spirit. Communities all over the world should come together as they have come together in Seattle and *share the free non profit Wifi Access to the internet*.

----------


## dti

Να τί γράφουν στο New York City Wireless:

*Mission*
*Promote Open Wireless Hotspots in Public Spaces* 
NYCwireless promotes open wireless hotspots in public spaces throughout the New York region. These public spaces include parks, coffee shops, and building lobbies. *NYCwireless intends to work with public and other nonprofit organizations to bring broadband wireless Internet to under-served communities.* 

*Provide a Forum for Wireless Networking* 
NYCwireless provides a forum for discussion and experimentation on emerging wireless technologies especially for those related to building wireless community networks. Through online discussion groups, workshops and meetings, NYCwireless provides information about wireless internet technology to individuals wishing to provide their own wireless access points as well as developers of wireless technology. The organization seeks to promote the development of wireless software applications based on the open source model. The organization also seeks to promote the research, development, and use of the next generation of mobile ad-hoc wireless mesh networks. 

*Advocate of Wireless Community Networking* 
NYCwireless serves as an advocacy group for wireless community networking. Through a community outreach program, communication with the press and participation in conferences, NYCwireless seeks to educate the general public and businesses about the benefits of wireless community networking. NYCwireless seeks to utilize existing wireless technologies and incorporate evolving wireless technologies as they become available.

----------


## dti

Στη κεντρική σελίδα του sydneywireless, αναφέρεται:




> Our Goal:	
> We are about providing a means, *of by passing per meg charges* and *slow uplink connections* for people in the community, to play games and experiment with technology that we are otherwise unable to do...

----------


## ngia

> Να τί γράφουν στη FrontPage του wiki τους, οι πρωτοπόροι του wireless community, οι συνάδελφοί μας από το seattlewireless: 
> .....
> Να τί γράφουν στο New York City Wireless:
> .....


Καλά αυτά, αλλά ας μη ξεχνάμε ότι αυτές οι κοινότητες δραστηροποιούνται σε μία χώρα όπου οι ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες και οι υποδομές είναι πολύ πιο πίσω από εμάς για αυτό και προσπαθούν να βρουν τρόπους να το ξεπεράσουν.

----------


## nvak

Εδώ όμως είναι Ελλάδα και φοβόμαστε  ::  

- Φοβόμαστε την ΕΕΤΤ
- Φοβόμαστε το ΥΜΕ
- Φοβόμαστε την Πολεοδομία
- Φοβόμαστε τους Γειτόνους
- Φοβόμαστε τους Εκτός Συλλόγου
- Φοβόμαστε το Σύλλογο
- Φοβόμαστε το cslab
- Φοβόμαστε μην γίνουμε πάρα πολλοί 
- Φοβόμαστε τα προγράμματα και τα λεφτά 
- Φοβόμαστε το θόρυβο
- Φοβόμαστε το Ιντερνετ
- Φοβόμαστε τον MAuVE
- Φοβόμαστε το sniffing 
- Φοβόμαστε τις επιτροπές και τους κανόνες τους
- Φοβόμαστε τις εταιρείες 
- Φοβόμαστε τους εαυτούς μας 
-
-
-
.
.

----------


## dti

Κι άλλες αναφορές από υπανάπτυκτες περιοχές του πλανήτη μας:




> SFLan Manifesto San Francisco - USA
> 
> "*Imagine a citywide wireless LAN that grows from anarchistic co-operation.* 
> 
> From a laptop in any park, from a PC in any house, from any handheld assistant on the street, *you can get at the Internet at blazing speed*. From there, imagine a phone that uses your base station when you are in your house, but uses the net when you are out of range." 
> 
> http://www.sflan.com

----------


## dti

Ομοίως, από κάποιους που δεν γνωρίζουν καν τι εστί radio...  ::  




> *Mission*
> 
> With the understanding that wireless access can and has the potential to significantly reduce the cost and increase the ease to share resources and *access to the Internet*, the Bay Area Wireless Users Group was founded to promote wireless use for the Greater San Francisco Bay Area.

----------


## acoul

Τώρα που έχεις πάρει φόρα dti δεν σε σταματάει τίποτε !!  ::  open the network - open your mind !! let the electrons roll  ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## dti

Να και αυτοί που έφτιαξαν το NoCat:




> Western Sonoma County Internet Cooperative
> 
> 
> We're the Internet portion of the NoCat organization. We were formed to manage the resources and pay the bills for providing the management and acquisition of Internet service into the network. But we also formed WSCICC as a Coop to help drive home the fact that we are all volunteers and neighbors.
> 
> The Coop was formed to begin operations January 1, 2003. We are guided by Bylaws. We insist that these and the User Agreement be read and understood, and agreed to prior to anyone becoming a member.
> 
> *The Membership Fee is $50*, and is due only once. 
> 
> *Internet Access Fee is $30 a month*. You can be a Member-only *and not pay this fee*.

----------


## Cha0s

> Τώρα που έχεις πάρει φόρα dti δεν σε σταματάει τίποτε !!  open the network - open your mind !! let the electrons *troll*


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

Στην Αγγλία:




> *NEW AMATEUR and COMMUNITY WLANS* 
> The technical innovation of licence exempt Wireless Networks releasing high speed data interconnections from buildings, makes it possible to develop something entirely new in ICT namely "Amateur and Community LANs". These are not-for-profit, local community owned and managed Social ICT broad band networks. They introduce the welcome prospect of completely profit-free broadband internet access, local non-commercial (internet) radio, television, telephone and video communications....... delivered via a local small community owned co-operative, business or club. (e.g. see The National Telephone Cooperative Association )
> 
> Profit free broadband access can give access to high quality video media for all sections of the community such as the very young, sick, elderly, unemployed and disadvantaged. Free high speed broadband access additionally offers quality internet based face-to-face conferencing, counseling and cosmopolitan initiatives in culture and education which would otherwise for many years to come be the exclusive gift of wealthy upmarket consumers and businesses alone. Free broadband will be of enormous permanent benefit to children and young people and poorly resourced lower schools without their own telephones, ISDN or 'DSL etc. It can enhance "teleworking" just by its speed and immediate realisation of quality face-to-face video. It can encourage interest and self-training in all aspects of Community Media as well as technical Network Administration and Systems Development as widespread enthusiast activities (like Ham Radio) hitherto not seen perhaps since the Amateur BBS FidoNet BBS days of the 1980s and early 1990s.
> *This provision of free, quality, high speed broadband access to a network can encourage participation in modern neighbourhood community development offering free local mobile telephone calls and the lowest cost internet access.* 
> 
> Initial studies show that our not-for-profit ethic can deliver end user connections for 7% of the existing commercial costs. *By being provided at its real low cost, wireless broadband community internet can reduce our dependence on the remote decisions of commercial companies as well as bringing broadband to communities that cannot or will not be reached by cable or 'DSL services*. 
> 
> "Who is to Bell the Cat?" http://www.wlan.org.uk/wiener2.htm
> ...

----------


## Acinonyx

dti από αυτά που γράφεις καταλαβαίνω ότι αυτό είναι το όραμα σου για το δίκτυο, από πάντα. Το να μοιράζεται internet παντού σε οποιοδήποτε σημείο της Αθήνας.

Δεν έχουμε όλοι το ίδιο όραμα όμως.. Κάποιοι έχουν άλλες προτεραιότητες όπως το να διασκεδάσουν και να κάνουν το χόμπυ τους, ή να ασχοληθούνε με τα δίκτυα είτε με παιχνίδια είτε με κεραίες είτε να μάθουν δύο-τρία πράγματα παραπάνω στους υπολογιστές. Το internet για αυτά τα άτομα θα είναι παντα δευτερέυον και άνευ σήμασίας.

Είναι σαν να μου λες ότι όλοι οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες στήνουν κεραίες και σκάνε ένα σωρό λεφτά σε μηχανήματα και όργανα με πρωταρχικό στόχο να μπορεί οποιοσδήποτε από οποιοδήποτε σημείο της Αθήνας να βγάζει γραμμή του ΟΤΕ από το φορητό του VHF και να μιλάει με τη γυναίκα του στο σπιτι. Δε νομίζω ότι θα γίνει ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο. Οι άνθρωποι είναι ερασιτέχνες και κάνουν το χόμπυ τους όπως θα έπρεπε κι εμείς. Στην χειρότερη περίπτωση θα αγόραζαν ένα VHF και στην γυναίκα τους και θα την έκαναν κι αυτή ραδιοερασιτέχνη αν ήθελα να μιλάνε..

Οπότε μην περιμένεις να έχουμε όλοι τον ίδιο στόχο και το ίδιο όραμα. Και στην περίπτωση που θα επιβληθεί με το ζόρι κάτι ενάντια στην ιδέα του ερασιτεχνικού δικτύου το απότελεσμα πιστεύω θα είναι να δυσαρεστηθούν πολλοί και ίσως να αποχωρήσουν.

Οι 2 ομάδες, αυτοί που θέλουν internet και αυτοί που δεν θέλουν, μπορούν να παρομοιαστουν με τους χρήστες κινητών τηλεφώνων και τους ραδιοερασιτεχνες αντίστοιχα.. Καταλαβαίνεις ποιά είναι η διαφορά μας τώρα;

----------


## xaotikos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Να τί γράφουν στη FrontPage του wiki τους, οι πρωτοπόροι του wireless community, οι συνάδελφοί μας από το seattlewireless: 
> .....
> Να τί γράφουν στο New York City Wireless:
> .....
> 
> 
> Καλά αυτά, αλλά ας μη ξεχνάμε ότι αυτές οι κοινότητες δραστηροποιούνται σε μία χώρα όπου οι ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες και οι υποδομές είναι πολύ πιο πίσω από εμάς για αυτό και προσπαθούν να βρουν τρόπους να το ξεπεράσουν.


Μάλλον το αντίθετο. Έχουν το internet τόσο εύκολο που το να το μοιράζουν δεν σημαίνει κάτι, δεν θεωρούνται ανταγωνιστές από τους ISPs απλά αντί να το έχουν μόνο στο σπίτι τους προσπαθούν να το μεταφέρουν παντού. Ακόμα και οι δήμοι (όπως αυτός του seattle) κάνουν κινήσεις για προσφοράς δωρεάν internet, περισσότερο κατά την γνώμη μου για προβολή της πόλης σαν προχωρημένη και με όλες τις ανέσεις και όχι γιατί λείπει το internet από τους πολίτες. Δυστυχώς εμείς έχουμε διαφορετικά δεδομένα, έχουμε πρόβλημα στις τηλεπικοινωνίες, μεγάλο κόστος σε σχέση με την ταχύτητα που ισοδυναμεί με πολλούς χρήστες να αδυνατούν να έχουν broadband συνδέσεις internet, πολιτικές βλέψεις στο θέμα και θολό νομικό πεδίο για το wireless.  
Αν είμασταν στο America το να μοιράζουμε internet στα μέλη του δικτύου ούτε καν θα θεωρούνταν "μεγάλη" κίνηση από την στιγμή που όποιος θέλει με μικρό κόστος έχει broadband.

----------


## lambrosk

Θα παρακαλούσα στις αντοίστοιχες πόλεις που μοιράζεται το Ιντερνετ να είχαμε και απο κάτω το νομικό καθεστώς που ισχύει καθώς επίσης και της συνεργασίες & τα συμβόλαια με τους δήμους και τις εταιρείες κατασκευής υλικού...  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Για να κάταλάβουμε ολοκληρωμένα ότι πρώτα έχει γίνει η συμφωνία και μετά μοιράστηκε το Ιντερνετ, κλπ κλπ...  ::

----------


## dti

> Αν είμασταν στο America το να μοιράζουμε internet στα μέλη του δικτύου ούτε καν θα θεωρούνταν "μεγάλη" κίνηση από την στιγμή που όποιος θέλει με μικρό κόστος έχει broadband.


Μη το λες αυτό, γιατί μάλλον δεν έχεις παρακολουθήσει τις εξελίξεις...
Σε πολλές πολιτείες των ΗΠΑ έχει απαγορευθεί η δημιουργία δημοτικών ασύρματων δικτύων, ακριβώς επειδή θίγονταν τα συμφέροντα των μεγάλων τηλεπικοινωνιακών εταιριών. 
Ίσως να είχες διαβάσει παλιότερα threads και στο δικό μας forum σχετικά με το τί συνέβη στη Philadelphia...
Σε κάποιες Πολιτείες επετράπησαν τα δημοτικά δίκτυα δωρεάν πρόσβασης στο Internet, αλλά ήδη προωθείται νόμος στο Κογκρέσσο που θα απαγορεύει συνολικά αυτά τα δίκτυα.

Να και το σχετικό άρθρο:




> HR 2726 (Rep. Pete Sessions) Bill Banning Muni-Networks Nationwide
> By: Dana Spiegel on: Mon 13 of Jun, 2005 [12:36 UTC] (18 reads)
> 
> A bill just introduced in Congress would take away the right of cities and towns across the country to provide citizens with universal, low-cost Internet access. 
> 
> Giant cable and telephone companies don’t want any competition — which might actually force them to offer lower prices, higher speeds and service to rural and urban areas. 
> 
> U.S. Rep. Pete Sessions (R-Texas) — a former telephone company executive — has introduced a bill (HR 2726) that would let cable and telecom companies shut down municipal and community efforts to offer broadband services. 
> 
> ...

----------


## xaotikos

Όσο πιο πολύ μπαίνεις σφήνα στα συμφέροντα των εταιριών τόσο περισσότερο θα σε πολεμούν, λογικό.

Με το "δεν θα ήταν καν μεγάλη κίνηση" εννοούσα ότι δεν θα είχαμε ενδιασμούς για τα αποτελέσματα που μπορεί να φέρει αυτή η κίνηση όπως έχουνε πολλοί τώρα. Δεν θα φοβόμασταν ότι θα γίνει εισροή χρηστών που το μόνο που θέλουν είναι φθηνή internet access χωρίς να τους ενδιαφέρει το δίκτυο, θα ήταν απλά μια επιπλεόν υπηρεσία σε χρήστες που δεδομένα τους ενδιαφέρει η ασύρματη δικτύωση (αφού αν θέλουν φθηνό internet μπορούν να το πάρουν και μόνοι τους). Τότε θα κοιτούσαμε αν και πόσο είναι πραγματοποιήσιμο νομικά ή πόσο θα αντέχαμε σε έναν ενδεχόμενο πόλεμο από ISPs.

----------


## nvak

Δαμιανέ μιάς και το έχεις ψάξει το θέμα, ετοίμασε ένα φάκελο σχετικά με το τί συμβαίνει στις υπόλοιπες χώρες. Θα μας χρειασθεί. 
( παρέλειψε το τελευταίο  ::  )

----------


## dti

> dti από αυτά που γράφεις καταλαβαίνω ότι αυτό είναι το όραμα σου για το δίκτυο, από πάντα. Το να μοιράζεται internet παντού σε οποιοδήποτε σημείο της Αθήνας.


Όχι internet, αλλά *awmn παντού*. Και ανάμεσα στ΄άλλα, τα μέλη μας να απολαμβάνουν και την υπηρεσία internet.
Το δίκτυο φτιάχθηκε για να το χρησιμοποιούμε, όχι για να το κοιτάμε και να σκεφτόμαστε μήπως το παραφορτώσουμε...




> Δεν έχουμε όλοι το ίδιο όραμα όμως.. Κάποιοι έχουν άλλες προτεραιότητες όπως το να διασκεδάσουν και να κάνουν το χόμπυ τους, ή να ασχοληθούνε με τα δίκτυα είτε με παιχνίδια είτε με κεραίες είτε να μάθουν δύο-τρία πράγματα παραπάνω στους υπολογιστές. Το internet για αυτά τα άτομα θα είναι παντα δευτερέυον και άνευ σήμασίας.;


Όλοι εμείς που ξεκινήσαμε το Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό Δίκτυο Αθηνών συναντηθήκαμε μέσω internet, αρχικά, στα διάφορα fora τηλεπικοινωνιακού περιεχομένου της εποχής εκείνης (go-isdn.gr, unwired, κλπ.) αλλά και γενικότερου ενδιαφέροντος (gotoc, insomnia, κλπ.).
Θα σου θυμίσω ακόμη, οτι για μεγάλο διάστημα στο forum μας μπαίναμε μόνο μέσω internet. Αυτό ισχύει ακόμη και σήμερα σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις που είτε δεν υπάρχει ακόμη awmn στην περιοχή, ή κάτι δεν πάει καλά στο δίκτυο.
Σαφώς επομένως η ύπαρξη internet συνδέεται αλληλένδετα με την ίδια την ανάπτυξη του δικτύου μας. 

Θα σε ρωτήσω Βασίλη, από πού έμαθες εσύ για το awmn και πιστεύω οτι θα απαντήσεις ειλικρινά. 
Ο καθένας μέσα στο δίκτυο πρέπει να διατηρεί τη δική του προσωπικότητα και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να επιβάλλεται ετσιθελικά η γνώμη του άλλου για το τί θα πρέπει να του αρέσει ή μη. 
Όπως λοιπόν εγώ σέβομαι τις δικές σου ανάγκες, όπως αυτές εξυπηρετούνται από το δίκτυο, το ίδιο οφείλεις να κάνεις κι εσύ.
Το awmn ήταν και θα παραμείνει ανοικτό.
Και ο Σύλλογος (που αύριο κλείνει 3 χρόνια από την ιδρυτική του Συνέλευση) προϋπήρχε κατά 6 μήνες τουλάχιστον του δικτύου (αν δεχθούμε ότι είχαμε δίκτυο πραγματικό τον Ιανουάριο του 2003, όταν ξεκίνησαν να γίνονται στη σειρά κάποια links).
Επιπλέον, για μας τα ιδρυτικά μέλη, δεν υπήρχε λόγος, ούτε καν σκέψη να ξεχωρίσουμε τις έννοιες δίκτυο / σύλλογος. 
Αυτά τα έκαναν εκείνοι που πλέον πολεμούν ανοικτά το Σύλλογο (εκ των έσω μάλιστα...).
_Διαίρει και βασίλευε..._




> Οπότε μην περιμένεις να έχουμε όλοι τον ίδιο στόχο και το ίδιο όραμα. Και στην περίπτωση που θα επιβληθεί με το ζόρι κάτι ενάντια στην ιδέα του ερασιτεχνικού δικτύου το απότελεσμα πιστεύω θα είναι να δυσαρεστηθούν πολλοί και ίσως να αποχωρήσουν.


Το δίκτυο είναι και θα παραμείνει ερασιτεχνικό. Τίποτε δεν πρέπει να μπει στη λογική της επιβολής, από καμία πλευρά.
*Αμοιβαία κατανόηση*, *καλή θέληση*, *διάθεση για αφιλοκερδή προσφορά* και *συνεργασία* χρειάζεται για να εξυπηρετούνται οι ανάγκες *όλων μας* με τον καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο.
Και για να δεις οτι δεν είναι ανάγκη να έχουμε όλοι το ίδιο όραμα, τα ιδρυτικά μέλη του Συλλόγου μας προέβλεψαν στο άρθρο 3 του Καταστατικού:




> ΑΡΘΡΟ 3
> 
> Το Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό Δίκτυο Αθηνών θα διέπεται σε όλα τα επίπεδα από χαρακτήρα ανοιχτό, πλουραλιστικό, δημοκρατικό, ελεύθερο και συμμετοχικό.






> Οι 2 ομάδες, αυτοί που θέλουν internet και αυτοί που δεν θέλουν, μπορούν να παρομοιαστουν με τους χρήστες κινητών τηλεφώνων και τους ραδιοερασιτεχνες αντίστοιχα.. Καταλαβαίνεις ποιά είναι η διαφορά μας τώρα;


Όλοι μας χρησιμοποιούμε το internet.
Σχεδόν όλοι οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες είναι και χρήστες κινητού τηλεφώνου.
Το ίδιο κάνουμε κι εμείς. Παρόλο που έχουμε και voip, συχνά χρησιμοποιούμε και το κινητό μας (ειδικά αν βιαζόμαστε και δεν ξέρουμε αν ο άλλος είναι στον κόμβο του...)
Μη μπλέκεις τα πράγματα χωρίς λόγο.
Όποτε θέλω ν΄ακούσω μουσική θα την ακούω είτε από το στερεοφωνικό μου, είτε από τον shoutcast server σου, είτε από το Internet, είτε μέσα από το dreambox μου, είτε από το ραδιόφωνο, είτε...

----------


## nvak

*Κακώς μιλάμε για φτηνό Ιντενετ*. Σωστό είναι να μιλάμε για το απαραίτητο BW με το οποίο θα καλύψουμε τις ανάγκες διασυνδεσιμότητας των κοινοτήτων μας και την εξυπηρέτηση ορισμένων υπηρεσιών. 
Ότι περισσεύει θα δοθεί στά μέλη με βασική προυπόθεση ότι *θα διαφυλαχθεί η υψηλή ταχύτητα*. Σαν συνέπεια των ανωτέρω ότι και να είναι αυτό το Ιντερνετ θα είναι λίγο αλλά θαυμάσιο  ::

----------


## vegos

> *Κακώς μιλάμε για φτηνό Ιντενετ*. Σωστό είναι να μιλάμε για το απαραίτητο BW με το οποίο θα καλύψουμε τις ανάγκες διασυνδεσιμότητας των κοινοτήτων μας και την εξυπηρέτηση ορισμένων υπηρεσιών. 
> Ότι περισσεύει θα δοθεί στά μέλη με βασική προυπόθεση ότι *θα διαφυλαχθεί η υψηλή ταχύτητα*. Σαν συνέπεια των ανωτέρω ότι και να είναι αυτό το Ιντερνετ θα είναι λίγο αλλά θαυμάσιο


Άλλο η αγορά bandwidth για χρήση διασύνδεσης του AWMN με τα υπόλοιπα *WMN της Ελλάδος, κι άλλο το "Το AWMN δίνει internet* στους συνδρομητές τους".

---
* Το λίγο ή πολύ internet από αυτό που "περισσεύει" είναι πολύ αόριστη κουβέντα.

----------


## Achille

> Όλοι εμείς που ξεκινήσαμε το Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό Δίκτυο Αθηνών συναντηθήκαμε μέσω internet, αρχικά, στα διάφορα fora τηλεπικοινωνιακού περιεχομένου της εποχής εκείνης (go-isdn.gr, unwired, κλπ.) αλλά και γενικότερου ενδιαφέροντος (gotoc, insomnia, κλπ.).
> Θα σου θυμίσω ακόμη, οτι για μεγάλο διάστημα στο forum μας μπαίναμε μόνο μέσω internet. Αυτό ισχύει ακόμη και σήμερα σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις που είτε δεν υπάρχει ακόμη awmn στην περιοχή, ή κάτι δεν πάει καλά στο δίκτυο.
> Σαφώς επομένως η ύπαρξη internet συνδέεται αλληλένδετα με την ίδια την ανάπτυξη του δικτύου μας. 
> Θα σε ρωτήσω Βασίλη, από πού έμαθες εσύ για το awmn και πιστεύω οτι θα απαντήσεις ειλικρινά.


Η ύπαρξη του Internet, όχι η ύπαρξη του Internet στο δίκτυό μας.
Σε λάθος συμπέρασμα κατέληξες.




> Επιπλέον, για μας τα ιδρυτικά μέλη, δεν υπήρχε λόγος, ούτε καν σκέψη να ξεχωρίσουμε τις έννοιες δίκτυο / σύλλογος.


http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... ght=#14654




> Εχουμε πει αρκετές φορές οτι *άλλο* ο Σύλλογος, *άλλο* το δίκτυο.

----------


## bchris

Ουπς!!!

----------


## paravoid

[quote=Achille]


> Επιπλέον, για μας τα ιδρυτικά μέλη, δεν υπήρχε λόγος, ούτε καν σκέψη να ξεχωρίσουμε τις έννοιες δίκτυο / σύλλογος.


http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... ght=#14654




> Εχουμε πει αρκετές φορές οτι *άλλο* ο Σύλλογος, *άλλο* το δίκτυο.


[/quote:ef610]
Αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα, έγραψες!  ::

----------


## sotiris

Που εξαφανίστηκε ο δαιμόνιος sbolis ?

Aχιλλέα καλός εισαι και εσύ....αλλά δεν φτάνεις την ποιότητα του sbolis....μόνο ένα Link έδωσες  ::

----------


## blizardbill

> *-El-Vel έγραψε:*
> Δηλαδή εγώ αν αύριο έχω ένα κόμβο τον οποίο θέλω να συνδέσω με το υπόλοιπο AWMN θα πρέπει ναπληρώσω συνδρομή για να το κάνω ???
> *Και αν έχω πληρώσει αν ξαφνικά αρνηθώ να το κάνω θα με banαρετε απο το δικτυο ???*
> 
> *-Dtil έγραψε:*
> Εχουμε πει αρκετές φορές οτι *άλλο* ο Σύλλογος, *άλλο* το δίκτυο.
> Οσοι όμως έχουν κόμβους σύντομα θα διαπιστώσουν οτι έχουν κάθε λόγο να είναι και μέλη του Συλλόγου.
> Το δίκτυο είναι εντελώς ανοικτό για συμμετοχή.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Όλοι μας χρησιμοποιούμε το internet.
> Σχεδόν όλοι οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες είναι και χρήστες κινητού τηλεφώνου.
> Το ίδιο κάνουμε κι εμείς. Παρόλο που έχουμε και voip, συχνά χρησιμοποιούμε και το κινητό μας (ειδικά αν βιαζόμαστε και δεν ξέρουμε αν ο άλλος είναι στον κόμβο του...)
> Μη μπλέκεις τα πράγματα χωρίς λόγο.
> Όποτε θέλω ν΄ακούσω μουσική θα την ακούω είτε από το στερεοφωνικό μου, είτε από τον shoutcast server σου, είτε από το Internet, είτε μέσα από το dreambox μου, είτε από το ραδιόφωνο, είτε...


Οπότε συμφωνείς ότι παρόλο που όλοι οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες είναι χρήστες του κινητού τηλεφώνου και το πληρώνουν κι αυτοί ακριβα, δεν έχουν φτιάξει καμιά υπηρεσία με την οποία να μπορείς παιρνεις τηλεφωνο από όλη την Αθήνα επί πληρωμή χρησιμοποιόντας τους repeater τους... Δεν θα ήταν πολύ χρήσιμη υπηρεσία; Με τη δικιά σου λογική είναι βλάκες που δεν το έχουν κάνει ακόμη. Κάποια πραγματα δεν εξαγοράζονται Δαμιανέ...

----------


## dti

> Οπότε συμφωνείς ότι παρόλο που όλοι οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες είναι χρήστες του κινητού τηλεφώνου και το πληρώνουν κι αυτοί ακριβα, δεν έχουν φτιάξει καμιά υπηρεσία με την οποία να μπορείς παιρνεις τηλεφωνο από όλη την Αθήνα επί πληρωμή χρησιμοποιόντας τους repeater τους... Δεν θα ήταν πολύ χρήσιμη υπηρεσία;


Οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες έχουν τις δικές τους υπηρεσίες. Και ναι, πολλοί απ' όσο γνωρίζω μιλάνε εν κινήσει κάνοντας χρήση των repeaters τους στα γύρω από την Αττική ή αλλού βουνά.
Και κάτι ακόμη: APRS ...σου λέει τίποτε; 
Ελπίζω ναι. Ας επιβεβαιώσουν και οι φίλοι ραδιοερασιτέχνες.

----------


## dti

> Που εξαφανίστηκε ο δαιμόνιος sbolis ?
> 
> Aχιλλέα καλός εισαι και εσύ....αλλά δεν φτάνεις την ποιότητα του sbolis....μόνο ένα Link έδωσες


@sotiris, @paravoid και @achille:

Καλά νομίζετε οτι ο κόσμος είναι ηλίθιος για να πιστέψει αυτά που παραθέτετε *ΜΙΣΑ* και αποκομένα από τα υπόλοιπα που έχω γράψει, χωρίς καμία λογική συνέχεια;


*ΝΤΡΟΠΗ ΣΑΣ !!!*


Το πλήρες "επίμαχο" post μου:

[quote=dti]



> Δηλαδή εγώ αν αύριο έχω ένα κόμβο τον οποίο θέλω να συνδέσω με το υπόλοιπο AWMN θα πρέπει ναπληρώσω συνδρομή για να το κάνω ???
> Και αν έχω πληρώσει αν ξαφνικά αρνηθώ να το κάνω θα με banαρετε απο το δικτυο ???



Εχουμε πει αρκετές φορές οτι άλλο ο Σύλλογος, άλλο το δίκτυο.
Οσοι όμως έχουν κόμβους σύντομα θα διαπιστώσουν οτι έχουν κάθε λόγο να είναι και μέλη του Συλλόγου.
Το δίκτυο είναι εντελώς ανοικτό για συμμετοχή.
Ομως, αν κάποια στιγμή υπάρξουν παροχές με κόστος αυτό που πραγματικά μας κοστίζει (π.χ. μοίρασμα μίας γρήγορης σύνδεσης στο Internet) κάποιοι που θα επωμιστούν το κόστος, θα είναι αυτοί που θα αποφασίσουν ποιά πολιτική θα ακολουθήσουν στον κόμβο τους για τους clients που έχουν. Αν δηλαδή θα τους περιορίζουν την ταχύτητα πρόσβασης, τον όγκο των δεδομένων κλπ. Δεν συζητάμε βέβαια για την εμπορική εκμετάλλευση, αλλά κάποιος πρέπει να πληρώσει.
Αν τυχόν μας κάνουν δώρο την πρόσβαση, εννοείται οτι δεν θα πληρώσει κανείς τίποτε.
Ούτε φυσικά θα είναι κάποιος υποχρεωμένος να συμμετέχει στο κόστος π.χ. μίας γραμμής Internet, αν είναι μέλος.




> Εάν τίποτα απο τα πιο πάνω δεν ισχύει τότε θα πρέπει να υπάρξει ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ διαφάνεια για τον σκοπό και χρήση της συνδρομής μας. Επίσης σε τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα θα πρέπει ο ταμίας του συλλόγου να εκδίδει αναλυτική κατάσταση με έσοδα/έξοδα και αποδείξεις που τα αφορούν καθώς και το αποθεματικό του ταμείου.



Διαφάνεια θα υπάρξει οπωσδήποτε. Το Δ.Σ. του Συλλόγου είναι υποχρεωμένο να λογοδοτεί σύμφωνα με όσα ορίζονται στο Καταστατικό.[/quote:db1fa]

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Όλοι εμείς που ξεκινήσαμε το Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό Δίκτυο Αθηνών συναντηθήκαμε μέσω internet, αρχικά, στα διάφορα fora τηλεπικοινωνιακού περιεχομένου της εποχής εκείνης (go-isdn.gr, unwired, κλπ.) αλλά και γενικότερου ενδιαφέροντος (gotoc, insomnia, κλπ.).
> Θα σου θυμίσω ακόμη, οτι για μεγάλο διάστημα στο forum μας μπαίναμε μόνο μέσω internet. Αυτό ισχύει ακόμη και σήμερα σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις που είτε δεν υπάρχει ακόμη awmn στην περιοχή, ή κάτι δεν πάει καλά στο δίκτυο.
> Σαφώς επομένως η ύπαρξη internet συνδέεται αλληλένδετα με την ίδια την ανάπτυξη του δικτύου μας. 
> Θα σε ρωτήσω Βασίλη, από πού έμαθες εσύ για το awmn και πιστεύω οτι θα απαντήσεις ειλικρινά. 
> 
> 
> Η ύπαρξη του Internet, όχι η ύπαρξη του Internet στο δίκτυό μας.
> *Σε λάθος συμπέρασμα κατέληξες.*


Σε απόλυτα σωστό συμπέρασμα κατέληξα, δεδομένου οτι η ύπαρξη internet σε κάποιους κόμβους του awmn, συμβάλει στην επικοινωνία των μελών του δικτύου, αφού μπορούν να έχουν πρόσβαση (δωρεάν) και στο forum ενσύρματα, αφού μερικές φορές δεν φθάνουν ασύρματα μέχρι τον κόμβο που φιλοξενείται ο server μας.

----------


## sotiris

> @sotiris, @paravoid και @achille:
> 
> Καλά νομίζετε οτι ο κόσμος είναι ηλίθιος για να πιστέψει αυτά που παραθέτετε *ΜΙΣΑ* και αποκομένα από τα υπόλοιπα που έχω γράψει, χωρίς καμία λογική συνέχεια;
> 
> 
> *ΝΤΡΟΠΗ ΣΟΥ !!!*


Γεια σου Δάσκαλε.

----------


## DiGi

Ως Δάσκαλος πώς ορίζεις κάποιον? Με τα πτυχία , την παλαιότητα του και τα γαφρα που κερδίζει ? 

Ο δικός μου ενορατικός και προορατικός Δασκαλός πάντος ξεχωρίζει με την οικονομία στον λόγο του , την υπομονή του και φυσικά την τεκμιριωμένα ορθή και σταθερή στον χρόνο αποψη του.

----------


## pvas

Ο δικός μου δάσκαλος δε θα έμπαινε σε ένα τέτοιο forum, αλλά δεν του μοιάζω πολύ.  ::

----------


## Achille

> Σε απόλυτα σωστό συμπέρασμα κατέληξα, δεδομένου οτι η ύπαρξη internet σε κάποιους κόμβους του awmn, συμβάλει στην επικοινωνία των μελών του δικτύου, αφού μπορούν να έχουν πρόσβαση (δωρεάν) και στο forum ενσύρματα, αφού μερικές φορές δεν φθάνουν ασύρματα μέχρι τον κόμβο που φιλοξενείται ο server μας.


Εδώ όμως λέμε να παρέχει Internet ο ίδιος κόμβος με αυτόν που παρέχει και το forum, άρα άμα δεν φτάνεις ασύρματα στο forum δεν θα φτάνεις και στο Internet για να δεις το forum μέσω του Internet (λάστιχο παράδειγμα, και ακόμα πιο λάστιχο απάντηση...).

Το θέμα μας δεν είναι αν το Internet είναι καλό και χρήσιμο πράγμα, το θέμα μας είναι αν είναι καλό και χρήσιμο πράγμα να πουλάει ο σύλλογος πρόσβαση στο Internet έναντι συνδρομής, χρησιμοποιώντας τους κόμβους όλων μας, μελών ή μη, με τη συγκατάθεσή τους ή χωρίς αυτή.

----------


## spirosco

Και πως ξερουμε αν καποιος δεν πουλαει ηδη ιντερνετ μεσω των κομβων μας και χωρις να μας εχει ρωτησει ηδη???
Μαλλον δεν θα το μαθουμε...

Ποιος ειναι ο πιθανοτερος απατεωνας? Αυτος που θα ερθει και θα μας πει "γεια σας, ειμαι λαμογιο" ή αυτος που δεν θα μας συστηθει καν?

----------


## dti

> Εδώ όμως λέμε να παρέχει Internet ο ίδιος κόμβος με αυτόν που παρέχει και το forum, άρα άμα δεν φτάνεις ασύρματα στο forum δεν θα φτάνεις και στο Internet για να δεις το forum μέσω του Internet (λάστιχο παράδειγμα, και ακόμα πιο λάστιχο απάντηση...).


Πού αναφέρθηκε οτι πρόκειται να είναι ο ίδιος κόμβος που θα παρέχει και το internet και την ασύρματη πρόσβαση στο forum;
Μπορεί να βολεύει, δε λέω, αλλά όλα θα εξαρτηθούν από την οικονομική προσφορά που θα κάνει ο κάθε ενδιαφερόμενος πάροχος.
Να σε ρωτήσω όμως και κάτι άλλο με την ευκαιρία να μας πεις ως τεχνικός αν στέκει και είναι πιο λογικό να γίνει ως εξής:
Να δίνεται η υπηρεσία μέσω κάποιου κόμβου στην ταράτσα του παρόχου, που θα είναι συνδεδεμένος με κάποιο τρόπο με κάποιον άλλο κόμβο μας, αλλά παράλληλα, σε περίπτωση που πέσει για οποιονδήποτε λόγο η σύνδεση, να ανοίγει tunnel με ένα ή δύο άλλους κόμβους μας που έχουν μόνιμη σύνδεση στο internet για πρόσβαση στο forum.




> Το θέμα μας δεν είναι αν το Internet είναι καλό και χρήσιμο πράγμα, το θέμα μας είναι αν είναι καλό και χρήσιμο πράγμα να πουλάει ο σύλλογος πρόσβαση στο Internet έναντι συνδρομής, χρησιμοποιώντας τους κόμβους όλων μας, μελών ή μη, με τη συγκατάθεσή τους ή χωρίς αυτή.


Και ξαναρωτώ: Το δίκτυο δεν επιβαρυνόταν από την παροχή ακαδημαϊκού internet από το cslab στον κόμβο σου;
Για να μην αναφερθώ στην περίπτωση ΠΑ.ΠΕΙ...
*
Παρακαλώ να μην ρίχνετε μπηχτές και να προκαλείτε flames. Εδάλως θα κλειδώσω την ενότητα. Pater_Familias.*

----------


## Pater_Familias

H ενότητα κλειδώνεται μέχρι να γίνει εκκαθάριση.

Διάφορα μεταφέρθηκαν εδώ http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14014

Ξεκλειδώνεται.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Οπότε συμφωνείς ότι παρόλο που όλοι οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες είναι χρήστες του κινητού τηλεφώνου και το πληρώνουν κι αυτοί ακριβα, δεν έχουν φτιάξει καμιά υπηρεσία με την οποία να μπορείς παιρνεις τηλεφωνο από όλη την Αθήνα επί πληρωμή χρησιμοποιόντας τους repeater τους... Δεν θα ήταν πολύ χρήσιμη υπηρεσία;
> 
> 
> Οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες έχουν τις δικές τους υπηρεσίες. Και ναι, πολλοί απ' όσο γνωρίζω μιλάνε εν κινήσει κάνοντας χρήση των repeaters τους στα γύρω από την Αττική ή αλλού βουνά.
> Και κάτι ακόμη: APRS ...σου λέει τίποτε; 
> Ελπίζω ναι. Ας επιβεβαιώσουν και οι φίλοι ραδιοερασιτέχνες.


Καλά ότι θες λες βρε dti; Τι σχέση έχει το APRS; Ξέρεις τι σημαίνει; Πάντως για να σε βοηθήσω, δεν μοιράζει internet...

Οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες μιλανε εν κινήσει μεταξύ τους όπως μιλάμε εμείς με τα voip μεταξύ μας. Δεν βγάζουν γραμμές του ΟΤΕ προς τα έξω. Και αν ξεκλειδώνουν κάποιοι με συγκεκριμένους υπότονους ενσύρματη γραμμή (που αμφιβάλλω αν γίνεται αλλά το λέω για να σε προλάβω) είναι *εξαιρεση* και δεν το έχουν κάνει σκοπό του δίκτυου repeaters που έχουν φτιάξει..

Και σε ρωτάω: Αυτοί είναι πιο χαζοί από μας που έχουν τέτοια δικτυωση τοσα χρονια και δεν την χρησιμοποιούν για να παίρνουν τηλέφωνα; 

Όχι βέβαια, απλά οι άνθρωποί μπήκαν στον ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό για να κάνουν το χόμπυ τους και όχι για να βρουν τρόπο να γλυτώσουν 50 ευρώ το μήνα από τον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## blizardbill

Φίλε, μόλις τώρα έχουμε καταφέρει να ξεφύγουμε λίγο από το σκληρό μονοπώλιο του Οτε, δεν ήταν δυνατόν να δώσει κανένας φτηνό ιντερνετ, και μάλιστα την εποχή που μας ξεζούμιζαν κυριολεκτικά με το ΕΠΑΚ, και άφηναν εγκληματικά όλη την χώρα πίσω .

Οι πρώτοι θα είμαστε που ίσως έχουμε την δυνατότητα να το κάνουμε, και πάλι δεν είναι εύκολο . 
Αν μπορούσε να γίνει κάτι ανάλογο , 3 χρόνια πριν πχ, και δεν το έκαναν οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες για να μην χαλάσει και καλά το χόμπι τους, πες το μου να τους βρίσω λίγο.

----------


## xaotikos

Αφού δεν θέλουν να δώσουν οι άλλοι φθηνό internet να το δώσει το AWMN. Τι ωραίες σκέψεις...
Ξέρεις τι χαρά θα πάρουν οι περισσότεροι ISPs (εκτός από αυτόν που θα σου πουλήσει την γραμμή και αυτός παίζεται)? 
Τέλως πάντων δεν βγάζει πουθενά οι κουβέντα, εγώ αυτό ξέρω.

----------


## xaotikos

> Αν μπορούσε να γίνει κάτι ανάλογο , 3 χρόνια πριν πχ, και δεν το έκαναν οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες για να μην χαλάσει και καλά το χόμπι τους, πες το μου να τους βρίσω λίγο.


Γιατί έπρεπε να σε ρωτήσουνε ή να ρωτήσουν τον κόσμο τι θέλει? Κάνω το hobby μου σημαίνει ασχολούμε όποτε θέλω, όσο θέλω, όπως θέλω για την εύχαρίστησή μου. Άλλο hobbίστας, άλλο εθελοντής, άλλο ερευνητής, άλλο ευεργέτης κ.ο.κ

----------


## Acinonyx

> Φίλε, μόλις τώρα έχουμε καταφέρει να ξεφύγουμε λίγο από το σκληρό μονοπώλιο του Οτε, δεν ήταν δυνατόν να δώσει κανένας φτηνό ιντερνετ, και μάλιστα την εποχή που μας ξεζούμιζαν κυριολεκτικά με το ΕΠΑΚ, και άφηναν εγκληματικά όλη την χώρα πίσω .
> 
> Οι πρώτοι θα είμαστε που ίσως έχουμε την δυνατότητα να το κάνουμε, και πάλι δεν είναι εύκολο . 
> Αν μπορούσε να γίνει κάτι ανάλογο , 3 χρόνια πριν πχ, και δεν το έκαναν οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες για να μην χαλάσει και καλά το χόμπι τους, πες το μου να τους βρίσω λίγο.


Δε θα τους βρίσεις καθόλου γιατί οι ραδιοερασιτένχες δεν ασχολήθηκαν με το "άθλημα" για να την "σπάσουν" στον ΟΤΕ.. Δεν ασχολήθηκαν για να γλυτώσουν 50 ευρώ το μήνα σε λογαριασμούς του ΟΤΕ. Αντιθετα τα σκάνε πολλαπλάσιες φορες πιο χοντρα για να πάρουν μηχανήματα κεραίες και ασυρμάτους καλής ποιότητας για να νιώσουν απλά τη χαρά ότι επικοινωνούνε (ακόμη και χωρίς φωνή κάποιες φορές!) με κάποιο άτομο στην άλλη άκρη της Ελλάδας ή ακόμη και της Υφηλίου.

Αν δεν το ζήσεις όμως δεν μπορείς να το καταλάβεις..

----------


## blizardbill

Θα τους έβριζα , γιατί ενώ θα τους ήταν εύκολο (που δεν ήταν, λέμε τώρα) , να δώσουν ιντερνέτ, άφησαν τον κόσμο στην εκμετάλλευση του Οτε, στο σκατοΕπάκ , την χώρα και εμάς βήματα πίσω , με ευκαιρίες χαμένες, με κινητά για να έχουμε alwaysOn, και ακόμα χειρότερα.

Αν τους ήταν δυνατό και δεν το τόλμησαν , τρέμοντας την πιθανότητα να χάσουνε το Ηoby τους και την παρέα τους, δεν θα διέφεραν πολύ για εμένα και από έναν leecher.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Θα τους έβριζα , γιατί ενώ θα τους ήταν εύκολο (που δεν ήταν, λέμε τώρα) , να δώσουν ιντερνέτ, άφησαν τον κόσμο στην εκμετάλλευση του Οτε, στο σκατοΕπάκ , την χώρα και εμάς βήματα πίσω , με ευκαιρίες χαμένες, με κινητά για να έχουμε alwaysOn, και ακόμα χειρότερα.
> 
> Αν τους ήταν δυνατό και δεν το τόλμησαν , τρέμοντας την πιθανότητα να χάσουνε το Ηoby τους και την παρέα τους, δεν θα διέφεραν πολύ για εμένα και από έναν leecher.


Υποτίθεται ότι αν ενδιαφέρεσαι *θα μπεις μόνος σου στο παιχνίδι γιά το παιχνίδι* και όχι γιατί θα σου βγαίνουν φτηνότερα τα τηλεφωνήματα. Όπως είπε και ο xaotikos υπάρχει διαφορά μεταξύ χομπίστα και ευεργέτη.. 


Υ.Γ. Για να μην μπερέυεσαι δεν μιλάμε για ιντερνετ στην προκειμένη περίπτωση αλλά για την δυνατότητα τηλεφωνικών κλήσεων μέσω ασυρματου όπως γίνόταν με τους παράκτιους σταθμούς του Ράδιο Ελλάς.

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> ...


Μίλησα για υπηρεσίες / ευκολίες / εφαρμογές που έχουν υποκαταστήσει άλλες *εμπορικές* υπηρεσίες (για τις οποίες θα έπρεπε να πληρώνουν αρκετά χρήματα στις εταιρίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας ή στον κάθε πΟΤΕ).

Περιμένω ακόμη να απαντήσεις στα ερωτήματα που έχω θέσει.
Δεν τα ξεχνώ και πες ξεκάθαρα αν έχεις να απαντήσεις κάτι ή όχι.

----------


## nvak

> οι ραδιοερασιτένχες δεν ασχολήθηκαν με το "άθλημα" για να την "σπάσουν" στον ΟΤΕ.. Δεν ασχολήθηκαν για να γλυτώσουν 50 ευρώ το μήνα σε λογαριασμούς του ΟΤΕ. Αντιθετα τα σκάνε πολλαπλάσιες φορες πιο χοντρα για να πάρουν μηχανήματα κεραίες και ασυρμάτους καλής ποιότητας για να νιώσουν απλά τη χαρά ότι επικοινωνούνε (ακόμη και χωρίς φωνή κάποιες φορές!) με κάποιο άτομο στην άλλη άκρη της Ελλάδας ή ακόμη και της Υφηλίου.
> 
> Αν δεν το ζήσεις όμως δεν μπορείς να το καταλάβεις..


Είναι γεγονός ότι οι δαπάνες που έχει κάνει ένας ραδιοερασιτέχνης δεν συγκρίνονται με τις δικές μας. Ούτε βέβαια έχουν καμία σχέση αντιπαλότητας με ΟΤΕ  ::  

Το ίδιο βέβαια πρέπει να είμαστε και μείς. Σκοπός μας δεν είναι ο ΟΤΕ. Ότι κάνουμε πρέπει να είναι πρωτότυπο και όχι υποκατάστατο. 
Έγραψα και πιό πάνω ότι εγώ βλέπω θετικά μία διασύνδεση σε *υψηλή ταχύτητα* και με περιορισμένη πρόσβαση σε όγκο ή χρόνο. Σκοπός είναι να δοκιμάσουμε κάποια πράγματα που δεν μπορεί σήμερα να προσφέρει ο ΟΤΕ ή απλά δεν έχουμε την ευκαιρία να δούμε όλοι. Οι περιορισμοί κάνουν το εγχείρημα πειραματικό και όχι ανταγωνιστικό του ΟΤΕ. 
Δυστυχώς όμως πολλοί πιστεύουν στην ιδέα του φτηνού ιντερνετ σαν δέλεαρ για να βάλουμε νέο κόσμο που θα έρθει με καθαρά ωφελιμίστικη διάθεση. Μιά τέτοια προοπτική θα μάς κάνει μία μειοψηφία τεχνικών που αντί να πειραματιζόμαστε να ασχολούμαστε με τα προβλήματα του κάθε άσχετου. Υπάρχει βέβαια και η προοπτική που επεσήμανε ο Αχιλέας, δηλαδή να αρχίσουμε να προσφέρουμε υπηρεσίες στησίματος - υποστήριξης επ' αμοιβή  ::

----------


## dti

> Είναι γεγονός ότι οι δαπάνες που έχει κάνει ένας ραδιοερασιτέχνης δεν συγκρίνονται με τις δικές μας.


Νίκο, κανονικά δεν πρέπει να κάνουμε τέτοιες συγκρίσεις γιατί είναι σαν να συγκρίνουμε πόσο αγαπά ο καθένας το hobby του.
Αν όμως θες να κάνουμε τη σύγκριση, τί δαπάνη πιστεύεις οτι έχει γίνει για να λειτουργεί ένας κόμβος μας π.χ. σαν το δικό σου;

Αν συνυπολογίσεις κόστος λειτουργίας / συντήρησης, εξοπλισμού για δοκιμές και scans, καθώς και τον απαιτούμενο χρόνο για να βγουν κάποια links, ώστε να έχει αξία η δημιουργία του κόμβου, πιθανόν, κάποιοι από μας, να έχουν ξοδεύσει πολλαπλάσια ποσά.

----------


## nvak

> τί δαπάνη πιστεύεις οτι έχει γίνει για να λειτουργεί ένας κόμβος μας π.χ. σαν το δικό σου;


Συνήθως η δαπάνη είναι ανάλογη του χρόνου ενασχόλησης και ελάχιστα του μεγέθους. Όταν ξεκινά κάποιος δεν το ξέρει. Κάθε φορά πιστεύει ότι τελείωσε, μέχρι να μπεί ο επόμενος μήνας  ::

----------


## Vigor

> Συνήθως η δαπάνη είναι ανάλογη του χρόνου ενασχόλησης και ελάχιστα του μεγέθους. Όταν ξεκινά κάποιος δεν το ξέρει. Κάθε φορά πιστεύει ότι τελείωσε, μέχρι να μπεί ο επόμενος μήνας


Και εγώ ακριβώς το ίδιο παθαίνω.Μήνας βγαίνει, μήνας μπαίνει και τα έξοδα για το hobby μου δεν τελειώνουν ποτέ!  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Περιμένω ακόμη να απαντήσεις στα ερωτήματα που έχω θέσει.
> Δεν τα ξεχνώ και πες ξεκάθαρα αν έχεις να απαντήσεις κάτι ή όχι.


Ποιά ερωτήματα εννοείς; Για το APRS; Έχω χαθεί λίγο...  ::

----------


## dti

> Δυστυχώς όμως πολλοί πιστεύουν στην ιδέα του φτηνού ιντερνετ σαν δέλεαρ για να βάλουμε νέο κόσμο που θα έρθει με καθαρά ωφελιμίστικη διάθεση. Μιά τέτοια προοπτική θα μάς κάνει μία μειοψηφία τεχνικών που αντί να πειραματιζόμαστε να ασχολούμαστε με τα προβλήματα του κάθε άσχετου. Υπάρχει βέβαια και η προοπτική που επεσήμανε ο Αχιλέας, δηλαδή να αρχίσουμε να προσφέρουμε υπηρεσίες στησίματος - υποστήριξης επ' αμοιβή


Προσωπικά περιμένω αυτό να είναι το δέλεαρ (όπως το είπες) για τα ήδη υπάρχοντα μέλη του δικτύου που *δεν* είναι και μέλη του Συλλόγου. Αυτούς αν καταφέρουμε να ενεργοποιήσουμε, θα καταφέρουμε πολύ περισσότερα στο μέλλον.
Περιμένω (και επιθυμώ) επίσης να προσελκύσουμε και πολλά μέλη της ακαδημαϊκής κοινότητας που προς το παρόν μας σνομπάρουν ή κάνουν τα δικά τους ασύρματα δίκτυα.
Περιμένω (και επιθυμώ) επίσης να προσελκύσουμε και πολλούς νέους φοιτητές που σε 1-2 χρόνια θα είναι οτι ήταν πριν 2 χρόνια πολλά γνωστά και αναγνωρισμένα για την προσφορά τους μέλη της κοινότητας.

Η γνώση και η εμπειρία που έχει αποκτηθεί θα πρέπει να μεταδοθεί και σε άλλους, που δεν είχαν την ευκαιρία να μας γνωρίσουν ως τώρα.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Η γνώση και η εμπειρία που έχει αποκτηθεί θα πρέπει να μεταδοθεί και σε άλλους, που δεν είχαν την ευκαιρία να μας γνωρίσουν ως τώρα.


dti++

ΑΛΛΑ... Το δέλεαρ ας είναι η ίδια η γνώση και όχι το internet και οι παροχές οποιουδήποτε συλλόγου.. Εκεί είναι η διαφωνία μας...

----------


## dimkasta

Πιστεύω ότι η λύση είναι κάπου στη μέση.

Ο σύλλογος θα ήταν χρήσιμο να είχε κατ' αρχήν ιντερνετ για να αποκτήσει πλέον δικό του hosting κλπ και να απαλλαγεί από banners κλπ.
Το να μοιράσει Ιντερνετ, είναι και αυτό χρήσιμο αλλά με περιορισμούς.
Όπως ακριβώς μοιράζει και μια εταιρεία στους υπαλλήλους της.
Μόνο και μόνο για να εξυπηρετούνται οι ανάγκες του δικτύου.

Δηλάδη κλείδωμα όλων των ports πλύν κάποιων βασικών όπως 80, 20, 23 κλπ.

Ρ2Ρ δεν έχουν κανένα λόγο να επιτρέπονται μιας και ό,τι μας χρειάζεται υπάρχει τοπικά ή σύντομα θα ανέβει και αυτό.

Έτσι και bandwidth θα εξοικονομείται, αλλά και δουλειά θα γίνεται χωρίς να προσελκύονται διάφοροι άσχετοι.

Καμία σχέση με ΙSPs κλπ. Απλά ένας οργανισμός που βοηθάει τα μέλη του να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους.

----------


## JS

> Πιστεύω ότι η λύση είναι κάπου στη μέση.
> 
> Ο σύλλογος θα ήταν χρήσιμο να είχε κατ' αρχήν ιντερνετ για να αποκτήσει πλέον δικό του hosting κλπ και να απαλλαγεί από banners κλπ.



Α, καλά, έχουμε ξεφύγει. Φτάσαμε και στο hosting. Έχεις δει τα στατιστικά επισκεψιμότητας ;
Κάνε ένα πρόχειρο υπολογισμό πόσα λεφτά θα χρειαστούν για να υλοποιήσει μια τέτοια λύση  ::

----------


## dimkasta

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dimkasta
> 
> Πιστεύω ότι η λύση είναι κάπου στη μέση.
> 
> Ο σύλλογος θα ήταν χρήσιμο να είχε κατ' αρχήν ιντερνετ για να αποκτήσει πλέον δικό του hosting κλπ και να απαλλαγεί από banners κλπ.
> 
> 
> 
> Α, καλά, έχουμε ξεφύγει. Φτάσαμε και στο hosting. Έχεις δει τα στατιστικά επισκεψιμότητας ;
> Κάνε ένα πρόχειρο υπολογισμό πόσα λεφτά θα χρειαστούν για να υλοποιήσει μια τέτοια λύση


Παρεξήγηση....  ::  
Εννοούσα μόνο για το φόρουμ.
Και γώ είμαι ενάντια σε εμπορική εκμετάλλευση.

----------


## Cha0s

Για το φόρουμ νομίζω μιλάει και ο Γιάννης.

----------


## dimkasta

Δεν ξέρω πόσο θα κοστίσει το όλο σκηνικό, μια σκέψη ήτανε...

----------


## dti

> Και γώ είμαι ενάντια σε εμπορική εκμετάλλευση.


Για ξεκαθάρισε τί εννοείς "εμπορική εκμετάλλευση" και πού είδες να γίνεται ή να επιχειρείται να γίνει εδώ μέσα;

----------


## JS

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dimkasta
> 
> Και γώ είμαι ενάντια σε εμπορική εκμετάλλευση.
> 
> 
> Για ξεκαθάρισε τί εννοείς "εμπορική εκμετάλλευση" και πού είδες να γίνεται ή να επιχειρείται να γίνει εδώ μέσα;


Νόμιζε οτι εννούσα οτι θα παρέχει hosting ο Σύλλογος.
Εγώ όμως εννοούσα αυτό που λέει ο Cha0s.
Ελπίζω να λύθηκαν όλες οι παρεξηγήσεις  ::

----------


## dimkasta

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dimkasta
> 
> Και γώ είμαι ενάντια σε εμπορική εκμετάλλευση.
> 
> 
> Για ξεκαθάρισε τί εννοείς "εμπορική εκμετάλλευση" και πού είδες να γίνεται ή να επιχειρείται να γίνει εδώ μέσα;


 Συγγνώμη αν δημιούργησα μπάχαλο  ::  
Όντως πήγαινε σε αυτό που έγραψε ο JS γιατί νόμιζα ότι κατάλαβε οτι εννοούσα να πουλάει χόστιν ο σύλλογος.
(πωπω μπάχαλοοοοο)

ΟΚ ξεχνάμε αυτό που έγραψα για το χόστιν και επαναφέρω αυτό που έγραψα για το ίντερνετ,
ότι θα είχε νόημα να γίνει



> Όπως ακριβώς μοιράζει και μια εταιρεία στους υπαλλήλους της.


Μόνο για δουλειά

----------

